# Hit The Ground Running ...



## SamEaston (Apr 23, 2007)

Isn't it irritating when you lose something that you have worked on and built up from the start? Maybe im over-reacting here, but im devastated that i have misplaced (lost) a couple of my rowing training journals from a couple of years back. Okay, so they weren't exactly great reading, but they were ingrained, as all of my training logs are, with my sweaty fingermarks and comments post-workout which were obviously heartfelt at the time, but now make me laugh out loud, for example "never again" or "truly fucked now".

So, no sweat or fingermarks on this journal, but one that im certain not to misplace! 

So i am: female (the name Sam always confuses people)
            26 years old
            5ft 8 in
            11 stones (154lb)

I am embarking on a journal for many reasons. One of which is that i am a competitive rower and i think my training is quite interesting at the moment, as we are getting ready for some of the big summer races around London. I have rowed for 5 years and i am training specifically for rowing 5-7 times a week at the moment. I have been lifting weights for about 8 months, seriously for the last 4months and am seeing some great improvements. 

My weights training is Legs/Push/Pull which runs Mon/Wed/Fri, although i am thinking of shifting legs to a Weds as they aren't all that fresh after the weekends training on the river! 

I am eating generally quite clean, and every 3 hours, following the 5 days "muscle building" - 5 days "fat burning" idea which i read on this very website, but which i have adapted to suit my own needs. During "fat burning" days, i take in no more than 1800 cals, and my maintenance days are between 2100-2200 cals. By cycling the fat-burning days, i am looking to drop a pound or two of fat every time, ie, every 10 days.

My goals are different for each sport i do. For rowing, my goal is to qualify and get a good placing at Womens Henley this year, then to go on to race at the National Championships. For weights, my goal is to thicken my shoulders and upper back, and bring out my calves a bit more. I am also aiming to lose a stone of fat throughout the summer, which will help with the shoulders! For Shorinji Kempo (Japanese martial art), i am aiming to grade to Green belt in August.

Before i log my weekends training, i would like to say thank you very much to everyone who has posted useful information on this site. I read it most days and i have found the advice and support network invaluable. Because i am doing both weights and a huge volume of cardio, both with different goals in sight, i sometimes feel that i am doing one sport at the expense of the other, especially when i have to do cardio after weight training! However, if anyone out there is in a similar position to me, i would love to hear any advice you may have or ideas that helped your own training.

*Saturday 21st April* Weight 11st 0lb/154lb

On the river - Session 1
15 min warmup
4 x 5 mins race pace 32spm    avg hr 160bpm (82%)
15 min cool down

On the river - Session 2
15 min warmup
60 mins UT2  20spm      avg hr 136bpm (70%)

Meal 1 (pre-wo)
Oatmeal, raisins and milk

Meal 2 (post-wo)
Tuna s/w
apple
Protein shake

Meal 3
170g lean steak
200g broccoli and green beans
150g sweet potato

Meal 4
apple
30g peanuts

Meal 5
30g cheese
hot chocolate

Macros:  1755kcal  169g CHO  122g P   46g F
This was the 5th day of a fat burning stint.


*Sunday 22nd April *- Start of maintenance calorie 5 days 
Weight 10st 13lb / 153lb

On the river - one session only
15 min warmup
6 x 3 mins AT  AVG hr 164bpm (84%)
15mins easy paddle home

Meal 1 (pre-wo)
Oatmeal, rasins and milk

Meal 2 (post-wo)
Tuna s/w
2 apples

Meal 3
Peanut butter on wholemeal bread

Meal 4
200g steak
100g sweet potatoes
200g broccoli and sugersnap peas

Meal 5
75g natural yogurt with a passion fruit squeezed into it
25g dark chocolate (im worth it!)

Meal 6
3 boiled eggs 
100g cottage cheese

Macros:  2150kcal   208g CHO   128g Protein   67g F

If you have read this far, then well done you!! And, of course, i would be happy to hear any comments you might have. I'll be logging todays training tomorrow (it was legs, by the way, and yes - it hurts!)


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks good to me.  As a rower it would appear to me that you have a strong back.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks! Yes - i do have a strong back, but it is mostly in my lower back. I find that the mass i have there makes my shape from the back look very straight up and down, whereas the look i want  is more of a taper from the shoulders.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 24, 2007)

*Monday 23rd April* - Weight 154lb

Training - Legs
15 min warmup
Leg Press: 100kg x 15, 110kg x 15, 120kg x 15, 130kg x 10, 140kg x 10
Deadlifts (with 2x16kg DB's): 10/10/10/9
Lunges (with 2x16kg DB's): 10/10/9/8
SLDL:  50kg 12/12   57.5kg 12/12   60kg 8
Leg Extension 47kg: 8/7/6
Standing Calf Raises: 40kg 12/12   50kg 12/12  55kg 10/10
Seated Calf Raises: 20kg 12/12/12   30kg 12/12/10  35kg 10/6
Leg Curl: 30kg 12/12/12

15 min treadmill - easy pace

Obs: Felt good today, im still a little fatigued in the legs from the weekends training, but i feel it went really well. My ass is burning from lunges, i dont know about everyone else, but lunges make me want to cry about half way through the set. Every other exercise i can cope with the pain, but the lunges get me every time. My stomach squirms every time i get ready to do them! 

Meal 1 (pre wo)
60g Alpen + 150ml skim milk
protein shake

Meal 2 (post wo)
Protein shake
Fruit and Fibre cereal + skim milk

Meal 3
Tuna s/w
2 apples

Meal 4
130g Tuna
100g Sweet Potato
200g Broccoli + sugersnap peas

Meal 5
2 eggs
30g cheese
hot chocolate

Meal 6
30g peanuts

Macros:  2065 kcal/   195g CHO/   155g Protein/  62g Fat

Supps (taken every day): Cod Liver Oil/ Flaxseed Oil/ Garlic/ Zinc/ Multivit/ Glucosamine Sulphate/ Creatine


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 25, 2007)

*Tuesday 24th April* - 155lb

Training
50 mins UT2 Bike avg bpm 136bpm (70%)
30 mins stretching

Obs: This was a real struggle today. My legs are very sore from yesterday and the effort of lifting my knees up each turn of the wheel was phenomenal! It also took me an extra 5 mins to walk home from uni (30 mins instead of 25) because i feel as if i have straight splints on my legs!! Sitting also hurts!

Meal 1 (pre-wo)
40g Oatmeal, 30g Raisins + skim milk
protein shake + water

Meal 2 (post-wo)
protein shake + water
2 slices organic wholemeal bread
20g peanut butter
apple

Meal 3
Tuna s/w
apple

Meal 4/snack
50g cheese ( i love cheese!)

Meal 5
160g Chicken
100g sweet potato
200g Broccoli + green beans

Meal 6
Hot Chocolate
100g Cottage Cheese

Macros:  2095kcal/  177g CHO/  171g Protein/  55g Fat

Supps: CLO/ Flaxseed Oil/ Garlic/ Multivit/ Zinc/ Glucosamine Sulphate/ Creatine


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 25, 2007)

*Wednesday 25th April* - 155lb

Training
am - Cardio
2 x 25 mins UT1  avg hr 150bpm (77%)

pm - Weights - Pull
Seated Row:  35kg 12/12  43kg 10/10  47kg 7/7/6/5
Cable Row: 35kg  6/5/5/4
Assisted Chins:close grip: 10kg 6/5/5/4
                    wide grip:  20kg 5/5/4/3
Upright Rows: 20kg 8/7/6/5
Bicep Curls: 16kg 11/8/7/5
SLDL: couldn't get near the rack because some guy was squatting in it with a half ROM! TWAT!

Obs: Legs still extremely tired today! I can hardly believe it. Cardio was a real task in the morning, but felt much better by the time i had to do my weights in the evening, so i felt i was able to put more effort in than if i had done both cardio and weights in the same session.

Meal 1 (pre wo)
60g Alpen + 150ml skim milk
protein shake + water

Meal 2 (post wo)
protein shake + water
75g fruit and Fibre

Meal 3 (pre wo)
75g Fruit and Fibre
Apple

Meal 4 (post wo)
apple
2 scoops Lucozade recovery mix

Meal 5
2 slices wholemeal bread
3 eggs

Meal 6
100g cottage cheese
20g peanuts

Macros:  2185kcal / 219g CHO / 153g Protein / 59g Fat
I definately needed the extra carbs today

Supps: CLO/ Flaxseed/ Garlic/ Multivit/ Zinc/ Glucosamine sulphate/ Creatine


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2007)

*Thursday 26th April* - 154lb

Day off training today - Thank God!!  

Meal 1 
80g All Bran + Skim milk

Meal 2
Tuna s/w organic bread
apple

Meal 3
Cheese s/w
apple

Meal 4
75g Fruit and Fibre cereal

Meal 4
2 oranges

Meal 5
Out for dinner to Wagamamas (Yaki soba) mmmmmm  

Meal 6
100g Cottage Cheese

Macros:  1845 kcal/  219g CHO/  104g Protein/  53g Fat
These are approximate as im not exactly sure what was in the meal i had, but i did try to overestimate it rather than underestimate!

Supps: CLO/ Flaxseed/ Garlic/ Multivit/ Zinc/ Glucosamine sulphate

General: This is the last day of a 'maintenance' 5 days, back to 'fat burning' tomorrow. For the next 3 weeks, my diet is going to be worse than usual. This is because im invigilating the main exams at my uni, some of which are away from my department, and most of which last all day. This means that i wont have access to a fridge, or a microwave any longer, so i have to take basically sandwiches. Im gonna try hard to eat as well as i can though, given the circumstances.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 30, 2007)

*Friday 27th April* - 156.4lb 1st Day of a 5 Day Fat Burn stint

Weight training - Push am
Shoulder DB Press: 20kg 14/10/7/6
Front Raises: 14kg 8/7/6/5
Lat Raises: 14kg 10/8/7/6
Assisted Dips: 10kg 9/7/6/5
Bench Press: 33kg 10/6/5/5
Skullcrushers:14kg DB 12/11/10/10

Evening Cardio
30 mins Bike  avg HR 145bpm (75%)

Meal 1 (pre-wo)
40g cereal + skim milk
protein shake

Meal 2 (post wo)
protein shake
tuna pasta salad (home made so i know whats in it!)

Meal 3
60g Tuna + 100g Cottage Cheese
apple

Meal 4
40g Fibre Cereal (pre wo)

Meal 5 (post wo)
2 oatcakes
175g Chicken
50g Sweet potato, 100g Broccoli
Hot Chocolate

Macros: 1665 Kcal /  169g CHO/  169g Protein/  23g Fat

Supps: CLO/Flaxseed/ Garlic/ Multivit/ Zinc/ Glucosamine sulphate/ Fat Burner

Obs: Feel good today, trying to keep the CHO higher than i would on normal Fat Burn days because im racing tomorrow so i'll need the energy!


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Is there a reason no squats? I would think that squats would benefit you much more.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 30, 2007)

*Saturday 28th April * - 153.2lb

Racing - Hammersmith Amateur Regatta

2 races - 1400m each - roughly 5 min sprints
avg hr 160 bpm, max hr 178bpm (92%)

Meal 1
1 slice toast

Meal 2 (pre race)
Homemade Tuna Pasta
apple

Meal 3 (between races1 and 2)
75 g Fruit and Fibre cereal
protein shake

Meal 4 (post wo)
Tuna Pasta
apple

Meal 5
30g Cheese
3 boiled eggs

Meal 6
100g Cottage Cheese 
Hot Chocolate

Macros: 1665 kcal / 176g CHO / 116g Protein / 43g Fat

Supps: CLO/ Flaxseed/ Garlic/ Multivit/ Zinc/ Glucosamine sulphate/ Fat Burner

Obs: Feel really good. We ended up being on the water for about 4 hours in total, even though most of it was just light paddling or sitting waiting for the races to begin. Fell into bed at the end of the day!

We won both of our races, W S3 4+ and W S3 8+ so we were delighted with the result!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi D!

Yes there is! There are 2 reasons actually!

1. I have dodgy knees and they hurt when i go all the way down
2. Im not sure about my form

i was of the opinion that i was covering all my bases with Deads and Lunges. I thought that if i kept on with the exercises i can do well, good form etc, then i can get progressively heavier with them, which can only be good, right?

I mean, i don't think i would be quite so confident to lift heavy with squats.

What do you think?


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Try split squats or bulgarian squats. They seem easy on my knees!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! They look like a challenge!

Okay, i'll put them in on leg day next Monday (just did legs this morning!) and see how i get on.

thanks a million!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 30, 2007)

*Sunday 29th April* - 152.6lb

Training at Dorney Lake

1st session: Warm up paddle/ Technique drills/ Standing starts
                 8km, UT2

2nd Session: 6 x 500m sprints, race pace
                  avg hr 160bpm (82%)

Obs: Was feeling a bit tired today, so i felt that the sprints suffered  because of that. Luckily the volume was lower today than i expected so we all got off the water a bit earlier!

Meal 1 (pre wo)
40g cereal + skim milk
apple

Meal 2 (post wo)
Homemade Tuna Pasta
Protein shake

Meal 3
75g Fruit and Fibre + skim milk
apple

Meal 4
200g Broccoli, green beans, swede, carrot and mange tout
100g Cottage Cheese

Meal 5
2 slices Organic Wholemeal toast
3 Boiled Eggs
Hot Chocolate

Macros:  1795kcal / 188g CHO / 112g Protein / 46g Fat

Supps as usual

NB: Had the cals a bit higher today, esp CHO, because its leg day tomorrow (Monday) and i want to be on top form to really blast it as im short for time tomorrow. Hopefully i'll not be fatter in the morning!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice work on getting your calories where they should be. You'll love to hate those bulgarians!


----------



## SamEaston (May 1, 2007)

*Monday 30th April* - 152.6lb

Training - am
Weights - Legs

Lunges: 32kg 10/10/10
Deadlifts: 36kg 8/8/8
SLDL's: 55kg 12/12/10
Hip Abductor: 30kg 12/12/11
Hip Adductor: 26kg 12/12/10
Seated Calf Raises: 20kg 12/12/12
Standing Calf Raises: 40kg 12/12/12

Obs: Today, i focussed on really using my full ROM and holding the exercise at the top (or bottom) of every rep. This meant that for some things i've had to lower the weight a little, but im fine with that, as i felt i got a more intense workout from it.

Evening Training - Cardio
50 min UT2 Erg
9650m  - avg hr 139bpm (71%)

Meal 1 (pre wo)
40g Oatmeal, 30g Raisins + skim milk

Meal 2 (post wo)
Protein shake
Tuna sw

Meal 3
Tuna sw
apple

Meal 4 (pre wo)
40g Fruit and Fibre Cereal

Meal 5 (post wo)
protein shake
apple

Meal 6
30g Peanuts
Hot Chocolate

Macros: 1740kcal/ 184g CHO / 102g Protein / 50g Fat

NB: I know that my protein level has not been high enough the last couple of days, hence that's probably why i've been the same weight the last 2 mornings, despite high levels of cardio.  I should be home from work at a reasonable time tomorrow (Tues) so im gonna have a nice chicken and veggie dinner! Mmmm .... 

Also, i have a couple of pictures to put up, which i'll try and sort out later in the day. They're a bit embarrassing, but hey ho, everyones got to start somewhere!


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Pick a deadlift. I dont think you need 2 deads iin a session. Nice weights though!


----------



## SamEaston (May 1, 2007)

But i thought SLDL's were ham dominant? And i don't have another ham dominant exercise in there - could do good mornings instead?


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Deadlift is ham dominant.


----------



## SamEaston (May 1, 2007)

Okay, i'll take SLDL's out in favour of deadlifts. That's quite good in a way because when i change my program around in about 4 weeks, then i can do swapsies for the SLD's! 

Nice one! Thanks!


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Thats right and that is referred to as progression. And after those SLDL, you can use 1-legged deadlifts.


----------



## SamEaston (May 1, 2007)

Awesome!

Well they do say a change is as good as a rest!


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Hey hope you are doing well. No workouts today?


----------



## SamEaston (May 2, 2007)

*Tuesday 1st May* - 152.6lb

Training - Cardio (UT1)

20 mins Erg - UT1/AT 
4694m  2.07.8/500m avg split
avg hr 158bpm (81%)

30 mins X Trainer UT1
4044 strides Level 12 , Resistance 10
avg hr 146bpm (74%)

Obs: My legs are actually killing me today!  I went off a bit hard on the 20 min erg, but it felt good, i was consistent in getting the power down, but inevitably ended up with my heart rate being a bit too high for UT1 work and started to go into AT. So on the X trainer (elliptical) i took it a little easier and worked at a lower heart rate. It was still difficult though, and my legs were burning at the end!

Meal 1 
1 slice organic toast

Meal 2
Homemade Tuna S/W
apple

Meal 3
Tuna S/W
Apple

Meal 4 (pre wo)
75g Fruit and Fibre Cereal
protein shake

Meal 5 (post wo)
Protein shake
Apple, Plum

Meal 6 (about 90-120 mins after Meal 5)
170g Chicken
150g Swede and Carrot
half a stirfry veg pack
100g mushrooms

Macros: 1820kcal / 163g CHO/ 151g Protein / 43g Fat

NB: By the time i got home from this long day, i was pooped! I've been feeling very hungry the last couple of days, eating my rations every 3 hours but looking around for more food after im finished. So when i got home i made my 170g Chicken, but just shoved in as many veggies as i felt like, and scoffed the whole lot!! I felt so much better to just have that full feeling for a change, even though it was mostly veg! As a result though, my calorific intake is higher than it should have been today.

Tomorrow is the first day of a 'maintenance' 5 day stint.


----------



## SamEaston (May 2, 2007)

Hi DD!

Yes im very well thank you! And you?

I've got some photos (finally) to post, but im quite terrified of doing so. I mean, they're not that bad, but its just the thought of half-naked photos of me on the internet......


----------



## Double D (May 2, 2007)

Be interesting to see. All that hard work, mine as well show it off. I would but I dont own a digital camera.


----------



## SamEaston (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, thats the problem, i've worked hard, but don't really have anything worth showing off!!

Once i get some of the fat off me, i might get the definition i crave!

Okay, here goes *cringe*

No laughing . . .  .


----------



## SamEaston (May 2, 2007)

Okay, so at the moment, i am quite happy with my legs, although i would like some more definition in my calves. I am hoping that once i lose a bit more fat, my waist will be slimmer, and there will be a more obvious taper from the back. Obviously, i need to lose the gut and get a boob job!


----------



## Double D (May 2, 2007)

Oh shut up. You look good. Very nice legs, along with a fine upper back!


----------



## SamEaston (May 2, 2007)

You are most kind!

Im hoping to see some drastic results in the next couple of months. Then, more pictures!


----------



## Double D (May 2, 2007)

Sounds good. You will do fine. Just keep a close eye on your sugar intake. Alot of people dont realize all the sugar they eat. Best of luck.


----------



## SamEaston (May 2, 2007)

Thank you very very much for your help and wisdom   It is much appreciated!

Do continue to drop by occasionally!

On a completely different note - i brought tuna and cottage cheese mixture into uni today to have for lunch and forgot it was in my bag. Now my gym stuff smells like tuna. That got me a couple of looks i tell you. . . . . .


----------



## SamEaston (May 4, 2007)

*Wednesday 3rd May* - 153lb

Training - Weights Pull

Seated Row: 47 kg 7/7/6
Low Cable Row: 35kg 6/5/4
Upright Row: 20kg 7/5/5
Assisted Chins: -10kg 6/5/4  Normal grip
Assisted Chins: -20kg 4/4/4  Wide Grip
Shrugs: 16kg  10/10/10
Bicep Curl: 16kg 8/6/7

Obs: I was feeling very weak all the way through this session, failing much quicker than normal. I was also quite de-motivated, couldn't really be bothered going to the gym at all, and was actually close to talking myself out of going - for me that is quite unheard of! 

I've decided to take tomorrow off, and im going to rethink my diet strategy, as the 5 days on / off thing isn't really working for me at the moment. Oh, and tonight im going to have a really huge meal, not including any junk at all, but just lots of steak and veggies, especially sweet potato cos i love em!

Macros: 2500kcal / 179g CHO / 195g Protein / 109g Fat


----------



## SamEaston (May 4, 2007)

*Thursday 4th May *- 154lb

Okay, feeling a bit better today. Im still taking the day completely away from the gym, and doing the sprints i was supposed to do today at the end of my workout tomorrow.

As a result of not working out today, i have endeavored to keep my cals way low.

Macros: 1550kcal/  161g CHO / 88g Protein / 48g Fat

I know the protein is too low for today, but i really wanted the extra carbs to see me through for tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

I have noticed doing sprints seem to really enlarge my calves! Not only that it just peels away the fat! Nice work!


----------



## SamEaston (May 5, 2007)

*Friday 5th May *- 152.8lb

Training 
Weights - Push
Shoulder DB Press: 20kg 8/8/6
Lat Raises: 14kg 10/8/7
Front Raises: 14kg 8/7/6
Assisted Dips: -10kg 8/7/5
DB bench Press: 16kg 12/12/12
Pec Dec: 35kg 9/7/6
Skullcrushers: 16kg DB 12/11/10

Cardio: Treadmill
1 min sprint, 1 min rest X 5
1 min sprint, 2 mins rest X 5
avg HR 169bpm (87%), max HR 177bpm (91%)

Obs: During my weights session i was feeling kinda weak, even though i managed to get reasonable numbers up. Overall, i was pleased with the workout, but still felt like it was a task to finish it. 
Then i had to do my sprints. god, that was not easy! As you can see, my heart rate was up to 91%, and 87% on average. I was completely knackered after this, but on the flip side, i found it was much easier to get mu heart rate up to a sufficient level doing the cardio after resistance training than if i had just gone to the gym specifically to do sprints. 

I went home after this and ate some cottage cheese and veggies  

Macros: 1700kcal / 180g CHO / 130g Protein / 37g Fat


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

I would drop the front raises and peck deck. Your really doing well hitting your front delts with bench and dips. And as far as peck deck does, well if you cut it to 1-2 sets thats plenty. Especially while on a caloric deficit.


----------



## SamEaston (May 7, 2007)

That makes sense, but i feel that im not getting much benefit at the moment from the Bench Press, thats why im kind of overdoing it at the moment with the front raises. I've just recently started doing bench press, using DB's, and im having to use a much lower weight than i thought because i find it difficult to stabilise it. So im using a low weight on the bench to get the form down and bring the stabilisers up to par, and then hitting the front delts properly with the front raises. 

Do you think that's still too much? I understand what your saying about the pec dec!


----------



## SamEaston (May 7, 2007)

*Saturday 5th May* - 152.6lb

Training - River
45 mins UT2 paddling - some practise starts and high rate bursts.
avg HR 127bpm (65%)
Boat derigging and unloading - we're racing tomorrow!

Obs: Today is a low intensity day because we're racing tomorrow, but im still keeping the carbs quite high, although i need to try to raise my protein levels a bit more! Energy wise i feel okay, its hard to tell really though when you just do low intensity stuff.

Macros: 1690kcal / 184g CHO / 102g Protein / 42g Fat


----------



## SamEaston (May 7, 2007)

*Sunday 6th May* - 152.6lb

Racing - Wallingford Regatta
1 x 1500m race (6 mins)

Obs: I hate summer races like this because they're so short, and if you have a straight final, like we did today, you end up eating more than you meant to and not really doing very much! Anyway, we lost our race to a bunch of schoolgirls - pah! Im going to pull their pigtails next time i see them . . . . . 

Macros: 1580kcal / 165g CHO / 78g Protein / 52g Fat

NB: I've noticed that my fat loss has begun to plateu, so i've dropped the calories a bit more. I do feel like im going to die of hunger though


----------



## SamEaston (May 8, 2007)

*Monday 7th May* - 152.2lb

Day off training! Although i did walk to uni and back which is 30 mins each way!

Its a bank holiday here in Blighty, so hope you're all having a lovely day! If you're at work, don't worry, so am i!

Macros: 1590kcal / 166g CHO / 102g Protein / 40g Fat

NB: Im trying to keep my caloric intake very low at the moment to burn off another 10lb of fat for the summer. However, im feeling like a bit of a drip sometimes, for example, on the way to uni, i was getting hot flushes and feelling dizzy, and sometimes im staggering, like im drunk or something. Its probably the low cals, but its a bit concerning - and i don't like feeling weak.

Also, im thinking of food ALL THE TIME. Its driving me insane


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

Looks like your on the right path to drop those pounds before summer! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## SamEaston (May 9, 2007)

*Tuesday 8th May* - 153lb

Training
Weights - Legs

Leg Press (to warm up) 45kg 20  55kg 20  65kg 20  75kg 20 (narrow and wide foot placing)
Leg Press: 115kg 12  125kg 12  135kg 10
Deadlifts: 36kg 8/8/8
Hip Abductor: 30kg 12/12/12
Hip Adductor: 26kg 12/12/12
Seated Calf Raises: 20kg 12/12/12  30kg 7/7/5
Standing Calf Raises: 40kg 12/12  42.5kg 10/10
Leg Extension: 42kg 9/9/8

Leg Press: This was tough today because i made sure i paused at the bottom, without relaxing, for a second. My back was against the back rest and my butt almost completely off the seat, so felt it good in my glutes!

Deadlifts felt good, gonna take it up to 3 x 10 next week

Abductor and Adductor, again felt good. With the abductor, pausing at full extension is tough but works well, so im gonna increase the weight for both of these next week.

Leg extension- this was a killer. Took a look at Duncans (Donuts!) journal. Very interesting stuff in there with regards to time under tension etc, so decided to incorporate some of his ideas into my workouts with immediate effect. And got immediate results! I was in agony after my 4th rep, pausing at full extension was excruciating and lowering under control almost impossible. HR was at 165bpm at one point (about 85% of max)! 

Stonking workout though!!

Then, did 30 mins X trainer, just to finish my sorry ass off!
resistance 10, level 12 - avg HR 151bpm (78%)

Macros:  1660kcal / 139g CHO / 175g Protein / 30g Fat

Obs: Again, had a strange experience on the way to uni, feeling faint, dizzy etc. Hot flushes (no, im not going through the menopause!), but in contrast, felt really good in the gym and had a fantastic workout. 

I have cereal every day and i thought i would keep it until just before my workout, as it is probably the highest carb meal of my day, and im wondering if that was the reason i felt so good? Anyway, im going to do that every day now!

Still constantly thinking of food. I don't know how long i can keep this up. I watched my flatmate eat a huge plate of spagetti bolognese with the most beautiful foccacia i have ever smelled while i ate 200g Cottage cheese   

Had a dream last night that i was eating an ice cream and woke up licking my hand  

Tragic


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Dont sweat it. It comes and goes (the cravings). Eventually everything will be fine. Try eating the things you like now and then in small servings. 

By the way in your picture you look like Ashley Judd.


----------



## SamEaston (May 10, 2007)

Who's Ashley Judd? 

Is she pretty?


----------



## SamEaston (May 10, 2007)

*Wednesday 9th May* - 152lb

Training
Weights - Pull

Seated Row 42kg  8/8/8
Upright Row: 20kg  8/8/8
Assisted Chins: -10kg  5/5/5
Assisted Chins: -20kg  8/7/6    Wide Grip
Shrugs:  16kg  10/10/10
bicep Curl: 16kg  10/7/6

Cardio:
Treadmill 30 mins sprints 3 mins on 3 mins walking
max hr 173bpm (89%) avg hr 148bpm (76%)

Obs: Strong workout today. Am especially pleased with the upright rows as i find it hard to increase reps onthese for some reason. Not only did i get more reps today, it felt good and i squeezed for a good second at the top! Shrugs were also tough today, but again, i felt them working! 

Legs are still sore from yesterday, especially my butt! Cardio helped them a bit i think!

Macros:  1655 kcal / 135g CHO / 165g Protein / 32g Fat


----------



## SamEaston (May 10, 2007)

Okay, so in preparation for sprint season for rowing, in particular Womens Henley and the National Championships, the Auriol Kensington Rowing Club women are going on TRAINING CAMP!!!  YAY!!   

So, i need suggestions on low-cal, high protein and transportable food to take with me. Im going to take my whey protein, which i can mix with water, and im taking tins of tuna, which i can open and eat on the day and don't need to refrigerate them. Im stuck for other things though. . .  

Im cutting at the moment, so i'll be looking to take in slightly less cals than im burning off, and might need to keep the carbs higher than i am at the moment for the four days to make sure i have enough energy to train 4 times each day. 

So, any suggestions? I'd be glad to hear 'em!


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Rowing is so interesting to me. Not to many people do it in the US so we dont hear about it often. 

I will take some beef jerky with me from time to time. Hard boiled eggs, um.....I dont know.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Oh yeah and Ashley Judd is very attractive.


----------



## SamEaston (May 11, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## SamEaston (May 11, 2007)

*Thursday 10th May* - 152lb

Training - Cardio
Rowing Machine - Sprints (3 min rest intervals)
1 min, 2 mins, 3 mins, 3 mins, 2 mins, 1 min
splits ranged btw 1.50/500m to 1.56/500m on the last one
30-34spm avg hr 165bpm, max hr 178bpm (92%)

Obs: This was a tough workout today. Short and sweet though, which is its only redeeming quality. My legs were shaking all the way home and my core muscles were shot to bits! Knackered!!  

Macros: 1580kcal / 118g CHO / 134g Protein / 51g Fat

Im dealing with the lack of food a little better now, i seem to be getting into the swing of it. However, i am having a cheat meal on Friday night from my favourite Indian restaurant, Lamb Korma . . . . . i've been thinking about it all week and i can't wait. Im gonna inhale it in 2 minutes flat!!  

Have a lovely weekend, im going out to the dancing tonight so hopefully will rave off my korma!!


----------



## SamEaston (May 14, 2007)

Hello, to one and all! 

Here's what my weekend looked like. . . . . 

*Friday 11th May* - 150.8lb

Weights - Push
Shoulder Press: 20kg 13/9/8   *+8 from last week!*
Lat Raises: 14kg 11/8/7    *+1*
Front Raises:  14kg 8/8/7    *+2*
Bench Press: 16kg 12/12/12  
Assisted Dips: 10/7/6    *+3*
Skullcrushers: 16kg 10/10/8    *+2kg*
Pec Dec: 9/7/4   *-2* 

Obs: Workout felt amazing today, beat my reps/weights almost every time from last week so im well impressed! Especially because im taking in so few cals!! YAY!!  

Macros (roughly!):  2130kcal / 188g CHO / 144g Protein / 48g Fat

My korma was amazing! I ate it before my flatmate had finished his, and just stared at his plate,  drooling till he was done!!  

Had a boogie, worked up a sweat, and tried not to think about how much im gonna weigh when i get on the scales tomorrow morning!!   


*Saturday 12th May* - 152.4lb  (its all korma!)

Day off Training today, feeling a bit fat and naughty so had a walk to Oxford Street and home which took about 2 hours - felt a bit better then!!

Macros: 1410kcal / 125g CHO / 130g Protein / 30g Fat


*Sunday 13th May* - 151.4lb

Training on the river
Session 1 - 
60 mins UT2 paddle, 20-22spm
avg hr 130bpm (65%)

Session 2 - 
30 mins technical outing, rowing in pairs, preparing for the catch and accelerating through the finish.

Macros:  1390 kcal / 132g CHO / 118g Protein / 27g Fat

This day was quite tough because i wanted to keep my cals very low due to having a relatively easy session on the river. Im a third of the way through the weight i want to lose, so im getting there!!


----------



## SamEaston (May 14, 2007)

So, i've just been looking through my food diary and i thought i would share my progress with you all.

On 17th April, i weighed in at the heaviest i've ever been at 157lb. Of course, i am carrying a fair amount of muscle, but there was an awful lot of fat covering it up, and i was feeling pretty miserable.

So, over the last 3 weeks, my primary objective has been to lose the gut, aiming to lose 17lb, to get down to 140lb by the summer (in Britain, summer is a relative term!!), say mid-end of June.

So here is my progress:

17th April - 24th April = 157lb to 154lb  *(-3lb)*
25th April - 30th April = 154lb to 152.6lb  *(-1.4lb)*
1st May - 7th May = 152.6lb to 152lb  *(-0.6lb)*
8th May - 14th May = 152lb to 149.2lb  *(-2.8lb)*

*That's 7.8lb overall!* That means i've only got 9.2lb to lose, then i can post some pics of my new bod!!  

On a seperate note, i got a Polar heart rate monitor for Christmas, and when i got it my resting heart rate was 61bpm, which i think is okay anyway. So i tested it again last week and it is now 48bpm!! Its amazing!

Anyway, better get to the gym if im gonna continue burning this fat off!!


----------



## SamEaston (May 15, 2007)

*Monday 14th May* - 149.2lb

Legs
Leg Press Warm up 12 reps each 10kg from 65-105kg
Leg Press:  115kg-12  125kg-12   135kg-11  140kg-7
Deadlifts: 36kg 10/10/8  *(+4 reps)*
Hip Abductor: 33kg 9/8/8  *(+3kg)*
Hip Adductor: 29kg 9/7/6  *(+3kg)*
Seated Calf Raises: 20kg 12/12/12  30kg 10/9/7  *(+7 reps)*
Leg Extension: 42kg 9/7/6  *(-4 reps)* 

30 mins Erg - UT2 (60-70% hr)
6331m , avg split 2.22.5/500m
avg HR= 140bpm (72%)

Macros: 1670kcal / 148g CHO / 141g Protein / 44g Fat


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Haha....I would never worry about the last exercise being weaker, matters fact it may be a tell tell sign to stop before that last exercise. Or maybe try some negatives only on those last exercises. Just a thought.


----------



## SamEaston (May 16, 2007)

Thats a good idea! By the time i get to the end, im pooped!!

*Tuesday 15th May* - 150.2lb

Treadmill - 2 mins @ 11km/hr, 2 mins @ 5.5km/hr
Avg HR 150bpm (77%), Max HR 180bpm (93%)

Obs: I hate doing this, but look how high my heart rate got!! I was just about to pass out! Did a good deal of stretching before and after this and it felt better. My legs aren't so sore now after legs yesterday, so i know its time to change my program around in a couple weeks!

Macros: 1380kcal   / 130g CHO / 112g Protein / 36g Fat

Im still playing around with the amount of carbs and protein each day, i find that if i don't have the extra carbs, i feel lacklustre and demotivated in the gym - and that aint good. 

I have my 2k test for selection for the top womens boat at my rowing club tomorrow and im shitting it! Oh well, just have to see how it goes . . .


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Are you cooling down properly? Make sure you do that! Let your body regulate its temp and get oxygen back to the places it needs to go.


----------



## SamEaston (May 19, 2007)

Okay, so the last couple of days have been a bit of a write off!

I was at a conference away from London on Thursday, so took my food for the day with me, 300g Tuna, 300g Cottage Cheese and 5 apples. All good you would think. However, i was feeling dead weak all day, and when i arrived back from the conference at 8pm, then had to go straight to the gym to do my erg test for selection for Henley.

So, after warming up i got started, 1st 500m was pretty good, 2nd 500m was okay, 3rd 500m, hold on. . . . . . i can't feel my legs, last 500m, oh my god. . . . .im going to  

yep, you guessed it. So i puked in the gym after finishing my test. Although i did beat my last score by 0.2 of a second, i feel i would have done better if i'd just been eating more calories and carbs in the last couple of days.

So, i went home and had lots of oats and nice carby things to make me feel better!

I do feel better now, and am back on the diet again, but i felt really rough for a couple of days. Oh well, lesson learned. Intense cardio requires more carbs otherwise you puke up tuna and cottage cheese on the rowing machines  

I'll be back to post my macros and training for the last few days in a couple days. I have my PhD transfer meeting on Wednesday and im preparing a presentation to give at it, between paniking and banging my head off the table!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

It is very tough to do much without carbs, but especially that! Congrats on beating your old time though!


----------



## SamEaston (May 22, 2007)

Aaarrrggggg.. . . . . . . . . .  . .  .my world is falling apart

My trainings gone to shit, my diet has gone to shit, and im going through my PhD transfer tomorrow!!

OMFG, im going to kill myself.

Right, what do i need to do for tomorrow. . . . . . . 


Report . . . . . . . .check

Materials and methods section of thesis . . . . . . . . .check

30 minute presentation on progress so far . . . . . . . . . . FUCK!!!

Oh, and i ate a pack of cookies yesterday . . . . So bite me


----------



## SamEaston (May 23, 2007)

Okay, well my transfer meeting went well, my presentation was well received and understood, no critisisms about it. So i had to step outside for 20 minutes while the professors decided whether or not to allow me to transfer to PhD . . . . . . . . God, 20 minutes is a long time when you're nervous as hell, huh?!

So, the verdict was . . . . . . . I GOT TRANSFERED!!!

WOOHOO - Im soooooooooo happy.

Soooooo happy infact that im going to have an extra long gym session to celebrate!!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

Great news, so did you go celebrate? Have a few drinks?


----------



## SamEaston (May 24, 2007)

Hey! No, i actually stopped drinking a few years back, so i generally don't go to pubs and that! The second hand cigarette smoke really bugs me too (and i have athsma!) but i'll probably go out for dinner more when the smoking ban comes in here in June! Yay!

Sad as it is, i've been so busy with work that when i got home, i cooked myself a HHUUUGGGEEE plate of green beans and chicken, and watched part of a boxset of 'Shameless', which is a TV show on over here, and laughed till i almost wet myself! So nice to have time to yourself after running about like a headless chicken for weeks on end, you know?!

So today, i went to the gym and now im going home to pack for training camp as we're leaving tomorrow morning at 7am. Soooo looking forward to it!

I've written everything down that i#ve done in the last few days that i haven't really been journalling, so when i get back i'm gonna fill it all in!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

So with that huge plate of chicken who ate with you? Your not married?

Awesome you dont drink however. I have recently tried not doing that we well. I get a bit to out of hand then feel like crap for a few days afterwards, urgh!


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2007)

Right, Im back!!  

Got a lot to catch up on. 

Oh, and no . . . . im not married, not even seeing anyone really  

And as for my chicken . . . 

 . . . . SAM DOESN'T SHARE FOOD!!!!!   


Yeah, i stopped drinking cuz i had my stomach pumped a couple times (which hurts) from overindulgence at uni. In Scotland, the girls are really bad with the drink, i used to drink Guiness, my limit was 7 and a half pints in 5 hours. Drank some of my guy friends under the table!!

Used to drink Baileys to excess though. One night i puked, and it looked like scrambled eggs. Put me off Baileys for life. 

Still eat scrambled eggs though


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2007)

Anyhoo . . . . lets go!!

*Wednesday 16th May* - 149.6lb

2k test - 7m 55.1s  31spm  1.58.8/500m split
25 mins X trainer  143bpm avg(74%)

Macros:  1470kcal / 125g CHO / 151g Protein / 33g Fat

Obs: Felt like utter shit today after my 2k test. Couldn't breathe, my legs were like lead. Couldn't maintain my split time after the first 1000m, just kept dropping and there was nothing i could do but hold on to the end. Blacked out at the finish and puked beside the rowing machine. Classy.

Lesson for today: increase carb/calorie intake before racing or doing erg tests!


*Thursday 17th May* - 149.6lb

Pull

Low Cable Row: 30kg 8/8/8
Seated Row: 43kg  10/8/8
Upright Row:20kg  9/8/8
Assisted Chins:  -10kg  7/5/4     normal grip
Assisted Chins:  -25kg  5/5/4     wide grip
Shrugs:  16kg  10/10/10
Bicep Curl:  16kg  7/7/7

Macros:  2570kcal / 267g CHO / 214g Protein / 47g Fat

Had a lot of carbs today! Hope my weights will be back to normal tomorrow, im still suffering today after doing my test yesterday!


*Friday 18th May* - 151lb

Push
Shoulder Press: 20kg  6/6/5
Lat Raises:  14kg  10/10/8   *+2*
Front Raises ;  14kg 8/8/7   *-*
Assisted Dips:  -10kg  11/7/6   *+1*
Bench Press: 16kg  12/12/12     *increase to 20kg nxt time*
CG BP: 16kg  11/10/7
Skullcrushers:  16kg  12/11/10    *increase to 18kg nxt time*

40 mins X Trainer  
avg hr 143bpm (74%)

Macros: Cant really remember what i ate today. Just got carried away with eating food, so just kept going!!


*Saturday 19th May* - 151.6lb

River Training
Session 1: Technical outing
Starts and bursts, fast catches, holding in the finish

Session 2: Steady State UT2
50 mins avg hr 130bpm (65%)

Macros:  1550kcal / 139g CHO / 161g Protein / 32g Fat

Feel rubbish today. My legs are still sore from the 2k test for some reason? Im really suffering!!


*Sunday 20th May* - 151.8lb

River Training
Session 1:
UT2 Steady State 80 mins
avg hr 129bpm (64%)

Session 2: 
Race pieces against another crew
4 x 1000m
avg hr 157bpm (82%)

Macros:  2910kcal / 239g CHO / 81g Protein / 54g Fat

Obs: Was really hungry. Like really. So ate lots of food. Felt better  


*Monday 21st May* - 152lb

60 mins UT2 X trainer
avg hr 137bpm (70%)

Macros:  1430kcal / 115g CHO / 164g Protein / 35g Fat

Obs; Much better today. I can really feel my energy levels shoot up when i eat more food! Im already planning my bulking stage to start the end of September, Mmmmm yum yum . . . . . . . . 


*Tuesday 22nd May* - 151lb

Legs
Leg Press: 115kg: 12  125kg: 12  135kg:11   140kg: 3
Deadlift:  36kg   10/10/10    *up to 12 nxt time*
Hip Abductor: 33kg  12/11/10   *+8*
Hip Adductor:  29kg  *+9*
Leg Extension:  42kg  10/9/7   *+4*
Standing Calf Raise:  40kg  12/12   45kg:  10/10
Seated Calf Raise:  25kg  12/12  35kg:  9/6  *+5kg*

Macros:  1560kcal / 106g CHO / 150g Protein / 52g Fat

Obs: Well, added a significant number of reps to my w/o today, most likely due to the extra food ive had the last couple days. Im stuck for what to do to keep losing weight though. Add in more carbs, i can carry on with my cardio w/os with no problem but my weight loss stops, take away carbs and weight loss is faster but im left with no energy/ end up bingeing! Dilemma!!


*Wednesday 23rd May* - 149.2lb

Pull
Low Cable Row:  30kg  9/7/7   *-*
Seated Row:  43kg  9/8/8   *-1*
Assisted Chins:  -10kg  6/5/4   *-1*  normal grip
Assisted Chins:  -25kg  7/6/6  *+5*   wide grip
Upright Row:  20kg  8/7/7  *-3*
Shrugs:  16kg  10/10/10   *-*
Bicep Curl:  16kg  12/10/7   *+8*
SLDL's:  24kg  12/12  28kg: 12/12

Macros:  1445kcal / 96g CHO / 148g Protein / 49g Fat


*Thursday 24th May* - 149lb

Small Push session due to Training Camp starting tomorrow:
Lat Raises: 14kg  9/8/8  *-3*
Assisted Dips:  -10kg  12/10/8  *+5* reduce the assistance to -5kg
Bench Press:  20kg  10/10/10  *+4kg*

Treadmill - Intervals
2 mins @ 11km/hr, 2 mins@ 5.5km/hr   for 30 mins
avg hr 146bpm (75%), max hr 179bpm (92%)

Macros:  1600kcal / 140g CHO / 115g Protien / 58g Fat


TRAINING CAMP

On training camp, we had 2 sessions Friday, 3 Saturday, 3 Sunday and one Monday. i ate whenever i needed to and made no attempt to record food intake because i didn't really have time. However, i did make sure i had 3 whey shakes per day, one before each outing, and a tin of tuna every day, so i had at least 100g Protein every day.

All outings include a warm up of at least 20 mins light paddling in pairs/ square blades

*Friday 25th May*

Session 1: 60 mins
Technical in Pairs

Session 2: 70 mins
4 x 4 min pieces against other crew (4+)
avg hr 131bpm (68%)
max hr 164bpm (84%)

*Saturday 26th May*

Session 1:  90 mins
UT2 2 x 30 min pieces steady state with 15 strokes @ 32spm every 5 mins
avg hr 125bpm (64%)
max hr 145bpm (75%)

Session 2:  75 mins
Technical outing - starts and bursts. Standing start, first 15 -25 strokes of the start
avg hr 121bpm (62%)

Session 3: 60 mins
AT   3 x 6 minutes power strokes
avg hr 133bpm (69%)
max hr 167bpm (86%)

*Sunday 27th May*

Session 1:  80 mins
UT2  2 x 30 mins steady state
avg hr 115bpm (59%)
max hr 130bpm (67%)

Session 2:  60 mins
technical outing - Starts and bursts

Session 3: 40 mins
AT  5 x 1000m races against other crews
avg hr 140bpm (72%)
Max hr 157bpm (81%)

*Monday 28th May*

Session 1: 60 mins
UT1 50 mins steady state with 15 strokes @ 32spm every 4 mins
avg hr 138bpm (71%)
max hr 149bpm (77%)


And relax . . . . . .. . . .


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2007)

At the end of training camp, i was so tired i could barely walk. When i got home i slept for 15 hours straight. I've eaten my bodyweight in beans and eggs from the hotel breakfast! 

Loved every minute of it, would go back again tomorrow, even though it pissed down with rain and there was a howling gale. My hands are ripped apart with blisters from trying to hold the blades for 5 hours a day!

Gotta love it!

Oh, and my coach has selected me to race in the top boat at Henley Womens Regatta this year (in a months time) so well excited about that!!

I'm back on track with noting macros and things tomorrow. Have a great day!!


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

That is some serious training! I am truely impressed! 

I have a family reunion coming up and I may have to have a drink or 2 there, but other than that I am done drinking, urgh! 

BTW-With your workout scheledule I can see why your not married! Again I am impressed.


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, we had the most amazing time! It was a true test of willpower to get up at 6am, look out the window and see a howling gale, horizontal rain and 10 degrees weather, but we were united in our misery!! Our team bonded really well over the weekend, and once you've dried out and warmed up, looking back, it doesn't seem so bad!!


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

Well again I am very impressed. Most women I know would wine and crab and basically back out, but you fine lady are something else.


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

*Tuesday 29th May* - 152.4lb

Training
20 mins light cardio
45 mins stretching
20 mins light cardio
avg hr 113bpm (58%)

Macros:  1650kcal / 141g CHO / 139g Protein / 44g Fat

Obs: My legs are like bricks today, especially my hamstrings! We have a heavy session on our training plan for today, but i decided to take it easy, otherwise im gonna be wiped out the rest of the week. My stretching session was bliss!!

tomorrow is the start of our early morning sessions for the top crew before Henley. We're on the water at 5.45am, which means i have to get the bus at 4.45am, and get up at 4am! Sometimes i wonder why i do this sport. It really is a time-commitment!!

Also, im keeping my cals a little higher for a week, around 1650kcal, so that i can have a bit more CHO. This way i have more energy for training, hopefully won't binge, and i can still reduce my cals a bit more if fat loss grinds to a halt!

Its raining her in London today, but hope its sunny where you are!!


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

Damn dedication at its best. What did you do for cardio? Your heart rate stayed very low.


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

Well, you know, being Scottish we're used to bad weather!

I sometimes wish i did an indoor sport though! Like badminton . . . . oohh netball, with the little skirts!!

What about you, the weather ever halt your games?


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

Nah, i actually felt like i was cheating a bit. We had 2 x 30 mins UT1 on our training plan. Whoops!!  

I did stationary bike (which i hate cos it hurts my ass) but it was the only thing i can do where i don't get carried away and start pumping my legs like my life depends on it!!!


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

All the time. We have a tourny scheleduled for this weekend and they are callin for rain.....urgh. It gets kinda old. 

Little skirts, oh to imagine.


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

I am not a bike fan, but a skirt fan I am.....


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, hotpants are the rage here at the moment! 

Can't see me in them anytime soon though. My quads are bulging right now! I love it, but they don't really have the slimline look most people go for! 

Goddam you Kate Moss!!!


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

Haha......nonsense. Most guys who are around this board would rather see a pair of legs with some type of muscle on em. 

Kate Moss? What does she have to do with it?

Have you seen Ashley Judd yet?


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

Kate Moss has possibly the slimmest thighs i've ever seen - hence hotpants!

Yes, i googled Ashley Judd. She is very pretty! 

Obviously, i can't see the resemblance to me though!


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

You kidding me? Of course I am just going by your picture, but it sparks a resemblance. 

Thats right I couldnt remember who Kate Moss was, but yeah she is a bit to thin.....not my thing.


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

Her picture is all over london, so we're sick of the sight of her!!

Where in the world are you?


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

The United States......in a nice little redneck town in Illinois.


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

I'd rather see someone like Eva Mendez all over the tabloids, or tv....


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

... or you!!


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

I need to get some photos on here. Someday maybe.....would be interesting to get the feedback from people.


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

No, i meant you would rather see Eva Mendez all over you!!

Would be good to see pics of you though, of course!


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

haha....shes hot, but that wouldnt be an idea situation. I dont like all the limelight that she gets.


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2007)

No, i guess not.

I wouldn't mind some of her money though. Being a scientist isn't that well paid!

Speaking of which, id better get into the lab. 

Have a great day (night). Speak soon


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

You as well. Hope all goes well with you in days to come. best of luck. Have a good one.


----------



## SamEaston (May 31, 2007)

*Wednesday 30th May* - 151.2lb

Pull
Low Cable Row: 30kg  10/8/7   *+2*
Seated Row: 43kg  10/9/8   *+2*
Assisted Chins:  -10kg  7/5/5  normal grip   *+1*
Assisted Chins:  -25kg  8/8/6  wide grip   *+3* 
Upright Row:  20kg  10/8/7  *+3*
Shrugs:  20kg  8/8/8  *+4kg*
Bicep Curl:  16kg  12/10/8  *+1 - up to 20kg nxt time*
SLDL's:  28kg  12/12   32kg  12/12  *up to 36kg nxt time*

Treadmill - 30 mins intervals AT/UT1
2 mins @ 11km/hr, 2 mins @ 5.5km/hr
avg hr 152bpm(78%)
max hr 179bpm (92%)

Obs: Weights session felt really good, managed to add a fair bit to my load today, i'll take a couple of them up in weight next week. Obviously, the increase in weight/reps was possible due to my food intake over the weekend being much higher than normal, but i hope to be able to sustain these numbers for another couple of months, possibly taking cals up now and again to give them a boost.

Intervals on the treadmill = killer  

My heart rate was up to 170 bpm on the first interval, normally its about the 3rd before i hit those numbers! Knackered after this session, going straight to bed cos im up at 3.45am tomorrow for training on the river!

Have a great day now!


----------



## SamEaston (May 31, 2007)

Just remembered, i meant to post my macros for yesterday. They were:

1620kcal / 153g CHO / 157g Protein / 34g Fat


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 1, 2007)

*Thursday 31st May* - 149.4lb

River Outing - 5:45am
60 mins UT2/Technical (Front end work, catch where you reach)
avg hr 128bpm (66%)
max hr 139bpm (72%)

Weights session - 12pm
Legs
Leg Press:  115kg:12  125kg: 12  135kg: 12  140kg: 12  *+5kg*
Leg Extension:  42kg  12/10/9  *+5, up to 47kg nxt time*
Hip Abductor: 36kg  8/7/7  *+3kg*
Hip Adductor:  32kg  9/7/6  *+3kg*
Standing Calf Raises: 42.5kg  12/12   45kg: 10/10  *+2.5kg*
Seated Calf Raises:  30kg  12/10   35kg: 8/7   *+5kg*

Didn't do my deadlifts today cos i was knackered after training, and i did SLDL's yesterday, so i'll give my legs a chance to recover!

Obs: Workout felt really strong  Even after training in the am, so i was well pleased. 

I also seem to be getting it right with the increased carbs/slightly higher cals, and losing the fat, as its still coming off, slowly, but im getting there!!

Macros:  1700kcal / 163g CHO / 141g Protein / 43g Fat


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

I see alot of pluses on those workouts! Thats inspiring to say the least!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey!

Yeah, it felt really good! I absolutely love doing legs, i work up a real sweat and my legs are like jelly afterwards!! Brilliant!

*Friday 1st June*

Push
Shoulder Press  20kg:  8/7/6  *+4*
Lat Raises:  14kg  12/10/8  *+5  up to 16kg nxt time*
Front Raises:  14kg  9/7/7  -
Assisted Dips:  -5kg  7/6/6  *+5kg*
Bench Press:  20kg  10/10/10  -
Skullcrushers:  16kg  12/12/10  *+1  up to 18kg nxt time*

X trainer 30 mins UT2
avg hr 130bpm 67%
max hr 137bpm (71%)

Obs: Well chuffed with this workout!! Im getting closer to one of my goals which is to be doing bodyweight dips by the end of the summer (and pullups, but that might take a little longer). I'd no idea how heavy i was until i tried BW dips!! Ouch!!

*Saturday 2nd June*

Metropolitan Regatta
WS3 4+ race 2k

We got knocked out in the first round of this race, which was a quarter final. We weren't really too worried, because we had a technically good race and, although we were down off the start, managed to claw a bit back from some of the other crews. I wasn't giving a shit, it was the most beautiful day on Saturday, so i went off and did some shopping, chilled out and ate waaaaayyy too much food!!  

I've added some pics to this post, the first 2 are the views from my boathouse, the first is the view of the Thames up towards Putney and the second is the view down towards Barnes and Chiswick. Beautiful. The next 2 photos are of the race course we were racing at, at Dorney Lake in Windsor. When we arrived, we couldn't believe how flat the water was, like a mirror! For a rower, that is the most unbelievable sight in the world, you just want to get out there in your boat and make waves!!!! Gorgeous!!

*Sunday 3rd June*

River training
1st Session - 2 x 30 mins UT2
avg hr 130bpm (67%)

2nd Session - 4 x 6 min sprints, race pace
avg hr 148bpm (76%)
max hr 168bpm (87%)

Absolutely gorgeous weather this weekend, so we're all basking in the sun!! Hope you have all had an amazing weekend!


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

The river looks amazing. You are one of the busiest people I have ever read about.....


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 4, 2007)

It is a great venue to row from! Here's another one of the front of the boathouses. These were taken around 6am, so no river traffic! Its days like that which remind me why i love rowing so much! Its a real escape from the hustle and bustle of London, without leaving London!!

Oh and the MacDonalds bag on the bench in the front of the picture. Its not mine . . . . honest


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Haha.....those pictures certainly are nice. I normally go to the lake once a year with some buddies. It is beautiful there. I think those pictures really compare well! But we need some with you in them.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmmm, i don't photograph well im afraid!

Normal rowing attire doesn't do much for me either really! Skin tight lycra, often soaked to the skin, green wellies and hair plastered to your head! 

Sexy!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah I know the feeling. I play softball all the time and I actually wouldnt consider putting myself on a message board with my ball pants and a dirty jersey!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 5, 2007)

*Monday 4th June *- 151.8lb

80 minutes UT2 Erg
avg hr 131bpm (68%)
max hr 137bpm (71%)

Boring as hell!!   Thank god for MP3 players !  

Macros:  1610kcal / 142g CHO / 166g Protein / 41g Fat

Hope you're all well! We saw a dead rat floating down the river after our outing today! Ahhh, nothing like the smell of dead rat in the morning!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

The rat wouldnt be my thing either.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 5, 2007)

*Tuesday 5th June* - 150lb

river training - 5:45am
~60 mins technical outing with some steady state thrown in
avg hr 138bpm (71%)
max hr 157bpm (81%)
- actually worked quite hard this morning, despite how early it was!   

Weights session - Legs
Deadlift 36kg:  10/10/10 -
Leg Press: 125kg 12  130kg 12  135kg 12 140kg -
Hip Abductor: 36kg  9/8/8  *+3*
Hip Adductor:  32kg  8/8/8  *+2*
Leg Extension:  47kg  8/7/6  *+4kg*
Standing Calf: 42.5kg  12/12  45kg:  12/11  *up 2.5kg next time*
Seated Calf: 30kg  12/12  35kg  8/8  *+3*

Cardio - X trainer 30 mins UT1
avg hr 146bpm (75%)
max hr 151bpm (78%)

Macros:  1690kcal / 186g CHO / 154g Protein / 31g Fat

Obs:  Today was a very heavy day! My legs, although i got reasonably good numbers up, were screaming the whole way through my weights session, only to be finished off good and proper by a UT1 cardio stint!!

Obviously, i don't intend to continue training 3 sessions a day, and i realise its not doing much for me in terms of my weight training, which is suffering as a result of too much cardio, but Henley Regatta is 2 weeks Friday so i need to just go with it for the moment. Im dying to have a full day off, which i think this week will be Friday, but till then i just have to get my head down, quit complaining and get on with it!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

After every set today I was yawning so much - i thought my face was gonna split in half!! Why is that? Lack of oxygen to the head or something  

My jaw was cracking too! It reminded me of when i used to get lockjaw. Then i thought, wouldn't it be funny if i got lockjaw in the gym, then had to finish my workout with my jaw locked into a yawn, like a mental person!!

Made me laugh!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

You sure are showing tons of improvements each and every workout. Nice work!

I have had the yawning fit as well. I hate that!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks mate! Much appreciated!

Im getting ready to change the exercises around in my program in a couple weeks time, so i've been researching different ways of hitting my muscles. 

Im sadly, rather excited about changing my program! Can't wait to freshen things up a bit


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

What is your main goal?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

At the moment, to reduce bf as much as possible, then maintain it until about mid-Sept. During this time, i want to change my exercise selection about every 6-8 weeks. I dont expect to gain much in the way of size or add any significant weight, due to my low calorie intake. The maintenance part of this will be difficult because the rowing season finishes at the start of Aug, and doesn't start up again until end of Sept, so i'll have to motivate myself to keep on with the cardio!

In September, i want to start a clean bulking phase, which will use a variety of different phases to really force some muscle growth. I want to try some low rep/high load stuff, which i have never done before, some drop-set work which i love but is totally exhausting, and possibly some high rep stuff.  

Don't really know yet exactly what i'll end up doing, but i was thinking about doing 4 week blocks of a particular routine, then having a de-load period of a week, where i will rest, eat, then start up another 4 weeks of something different. 

Sorry, that was probably a longer answer than you wanted!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Well atleast you seem like you know what you want.

How about some circuit training?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah! Sounds good too! 

I'll definately be scouring other journals and looking for ideas nearer the time. Probably picking your brains too!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey i am still waiting for a new picture of ya.....


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, yeah! 

My mate actually took a reasonable one at the weekend, i'll look for it. Won't be long until im taking some progress pics too, maybe a week or so!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a real good one on face book, but its from another girls page. And I cant exactly put that on here since I am married and all. Its from like 3 years ago. But it does me some justice.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

ahhh add me on facebook!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Thats the thing I dont have face book. I have failed to get it because of that certain girl. She is a bit to persistent and with her filling up my email box I dont care to get into the whole facebook thing with her. I do believe the picture she has of me is the best I have ever taken! I look huge! And of course thats what I like.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

i want to see. 
I have people like that too who email me ALL the time.
Be it ex's, people who used to hate me but all of a sudden like me, and people with e-crush's


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh well. Its a digital camera on your Christmas list this year!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Haha....I should get one sooner. I am training a friend right now and he has a digital camera hes going to bring over soon. Hopefully we can get something together on there.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool! Better get practising your poses!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Haha.....I think it will be a picture of me doing something that I love to do....holding my little girl.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

Altogether now ......Ahhhhhh


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 7, 2007)

*Wednesday 6th June* - 148.2lb

Pull - 
Low cable row: 30kg  10/8/7  -
Seated Row: 43kg  10/9/8  -
Assisted Chins: -10kg  6/5/5  *-1*
Assisted Chins: -25kg  8/7/6  *-1*
Shrugs: 20kg  10/8/8  *+2*
Bicep Curl: 20kg  8/5/5  *+4kg*
SLDL's:  28kg: 12/12  32kg: 12/12  36kg: 8/8  *+4kg*

Planks 1 minute on, 1 minute off X3
Lying Double Leg Raises 10/10
Superset with
Hanging Knee Raises 10/10

Macros:  1610kcal / 155g CHO / 140g Protein / 44g Fat

Obs: Disappointing overall today  
Weights session was not up to scratch at all, some negatives in there, not many pluses. I felt generally fatigued, weak as shit. It really took me alot of effort to go to the gym at all today, my lack of motivation is disturbing, but probably down to the ridiculous amount of training im doing, as well as being in uni all day! 

More annoying was that i was supposed to do a cardio session after my weights, of 30 min sprint intervals, but i just couldn't face it, so skulked up to the yoga room and did some core stability work instead.  

Man, i feel so shit. Hopefully, i'll feel better tomorrow, but its days like this that make me want to stuff my face with food and deal with the consequences later. Not motivating, i know.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

Bad sessions happen to everybody every once in a while, dont sweat it.

If it happens again though, you might want to take a look at how your whole program is set out to see if there are any imbalances or problems with volume, intensity etc to check youre not overtraining.

Do you periodize your programs at all?

Still, it doesnt look that bad! I take it the + and - numbers are improvements/detriments from the previous session? If so youve still got more improvements than detriments there, so dont worry about it


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, nice to see you here! No, i dont periodise right now, basically keep a set program for 6-8 weeks, then change up the exercises. Once i start bulking in September, im gonna do things a bit differently. 

And yeah, the +'s and -'s are based on the previous session which, with the push/pull/legs program im on, was a full week beforehand.

Overtraining is quite possible for me at the moment. Doing between 8 and 10 cardio sessions per week is not optimal for me, however, in a couple of weeks i will be back to my usual 5 or 6, so im hoping things will go back to normal then and i will begin to steadily improve again.

Im probably not helping myself with having conflicting goals. Im overdoing it with cardio, weight training (okay for maintenance), plus trying to lose another 9lb of fat before summer's out. 

Its not the decreasing numbers that bother me that much, its the lack of motivation. The other day i actually thought about skipping the gym altogether! 

Scary


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey, nice to see you here! No, i dont periodise right now, basically keep a set program for 6-8 weeks, then change up the exercises. Once i start bulking in September, im gonna do things a bit differently.
> 
> And yeah, the +'s and -'s are based on the previous session which, with the push/pull/legs program im on, was a full week beforehand.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the best part about periodisation is that you can have different goals in each phase/day/movement depending on how you set it up.

If you think you're overtraining it may be good to change things up a bit or even take a bit of a time out altogether? I hate overtraining, lol.

The feeling of wanting to skip a session is the sign im OTing for me. I get that in spades.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 8, 2007)

You're right Gaz, i should take some time off. With Henley Womens Regatta out of the way in 2 weeks, i think im gonna have a full week off! We'll see, i always get edgy after a couple days and just can't stay away!!

On saying that, here's Thursdays training and macros, Friday is a day off for me, so amen to that!!

*Thursday 7th June* - 149lb

Session 1: River training 5:45am
Technical session focussing on the finish of every stroke, and suspension off the blade at the front end. Relatively easy work, not too taxing!

Session 2: Weights - Push
Shoulder Press: 20kg 9/8/7  *+3*
Lat Raises: 16kg  7/6/5  *+2kg*
Front Raises:  14kg  8/7/6  *-2*
Assisted Dips: -5kg  8/6/5  -
Bench Press: 20kg:  10/10/10  -

Session 3: Cardio
30 mins intervals on Bike
4 mins@ UT1 threshold, 1 min max effort
avg hr 145bpm (75%)
max hr 163bpm (84%)

Macros:  1735kcal / 179g CHO / 141g Protein / 44g Fat

Obs: Same again today really. Felt like shit, even though i increased my carbs and cals to compensate for training so much. Friday is a complete day of rest for me though, and boy, im gonna enjoy it!! Its also a cheat meal day, as i have friends visiting from Edinburgh, so im salivating at the thought of what i might have: Steak and chips with onion rings Mmmmm, or what about sausages and mash with lots of gravy . . . . . . . Oh, lamb korma, Sshhhhiiiiittt!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 8, 2007)

Right, Im off for the weekend!

I've not been to the gym today at all, and now im going out for dinner with friends! All good!

Im going training to Henley tomorrow, so im gonna take some pics and post them here, i hear its very nice there!

have a great weekend now!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

Aye, you too!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 11, 2007)

*Saturday 9th June* - 150.4lb

Training at Henley
Session 1:
2 x 40 mins UT2 w. 15s @ 32spm
avg hr 132bpm (67%)
max hr 153pbm (78%)

Session 2:
4 x 8 min pieces AT
avg hr 146bpm (74%)
max hr 170bpm (87%)

Macros: 2490kcal / 276g CHO / 114g Protein / 79g Fat

Whoops! Ate a bit much today, but i was completely wiped out after training, so just stuffed my face!! Henley time trials are a week Friday, and im shitting myself!!

Heres a couple of pics i took while we were there. They're not brilliant, but the sun came out just after i took them and it was dead nice. Its just a little town, but it has loads of big grand houses right on the river, some of them have garages that open out on the water, for speedboats and that!! Coolio!

The pics of the boat, thats our 4+, the Jim Hopkins!! Its gonna sail us to victory it is!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sunday 10th June* - 149.4lb

River Training
Session 1
3 x 20 mins UT1
avg hr 130bpm (67%)
max hr 142 (73%)

Session 2
2 x 10 mins TR
avg hr 140bpm (72%)
max hr 158bpm (81%)

Macros: 2240kcal / 198g CHO / 129g Protein / 62g Fat

Obs: The tiredness from yesterday is worse today, so both sessions felt like hot coals being pushed into my legs! I needed some extra cals/carbs, so upped them from 1600 just for the weekend. 

While we were rowing today, we rowed through a family of swans, with 5 signets, and the last signet in the line wasn't quite fast enough at getting out of our way, and. . . . . well . . . . . we hit it with one of our bow side blades. It may be dead, we're not sure. It made a really strange noise! Ooops!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 12, 2007)

*Monday 11th June* - 148.8lb

Water Session - pm
4 x 3 min pieces
1 & 2: 1st 3 mins of the start
2 & 3: 1st min of the start then last 2 mins of the race

avg hr 153bpm (79%)
max hr 175bpm (90%)

Macros:  1750kcal / 197g CHO / 134g Protein / 45g

Obs: Feeling a bit better today, water session went well and we're starting to come together as a crew a bit more. This is really the start of tapering off training in the run up to the race, so recovery will be maximal in the coming couple of weeks, which means i can get back to the weights!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I would actually use periodzation. Right now it looks like you are doing things in a higher rep range. Maybe you could start doing an exercise at the beginning of your workout in a lower rep range like:

DB Rows-3-5 reps (Horizontal)
Pullups-3-5 reps (Vertical)
Cable Rows-10 reps (Horizontal)
Scaption Raises-10 reps (Horizontal)

Get it?

And why did you change your avatar?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah - i getcha.  Alright, thats a good idea D. So, im gonna just journal yesterdays workout, then i'll put up my new program and try to work out the rep ranges for that, rather than start some new shit with an old program. 

Would you take a look at it, see if you recommend any changes for me?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh - and i changed my avatar cuz i thought i looked a bit bug-eyed !


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2007)

*Tuesday 12th June* - 147.4lb

Training 
60 mins UT2
avg hr 133bpm (69%)

Macros: 1720kcal / 149g CHO / 144g Protein / 41g Fat

Okay, so because our time trial is a week Friday, i only want to do one weeks worth of weights in the run-up to it, for recoverys sake. So, no weights today. Weights tomorrow though!! Legs!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2007)

So, its time to change up my program next week. I want to focus more on rear delts this time, so i hope the changes i've made will fit in with that.

*Push:*
*DB Flyes
Behind the Neck Press (Smith?)
CG Bench
Straight Arm Push Down
Hyperextensions
Tricep Extension

Pull: 
Supine Rows
Rear Delt Lying Row
Assisted Chins (Wide Grip)
SLDL's
Bicep Curl
Rear Delt Flyes ?

Legs:
Split Squats
Hack Squats
Good Mornings
Standing Calf Raises
DB Step ups (High step)*

I also want to throw in some sort of shrug/upright row variant on Pull day, but not sure what. Any suggestions?

Im not sure if the rear delt flyes on pull day is causing too much of a focus on rear delts, what do you think?

Im so looking forward to my new leg day though! Any changes to this do you think?

In terms of rep ranges, if i do the first 2 exercises on each list as lower rep range stuff, is that suitable?

God, im so excited about all these new exercises! Im going to have so much fun with supine rows!! What happens if i cant lift my fat ass off the ground?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Push:
> DB Flyes
> Behind the Neck Press (Smith?) *- Dont do them behind the neck, very bad for your shoulders. Dumbell or barbell OH press in front of the head are really good.*
> CG Bench
> ...



Suggestions in bold


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2007)

God, you're a good man!

thanks a million for your suggestions Gaz!

Okay, yes im being a bit random in that i shove some leg stuff in my push/pull days (eg hypers in push, SLDL's in pull), but if i did all of these things on leg day, i would be in the gym for about 2 hours!! And they're all exercises i love to do!

I know behind the neck presses are supposed to be 'bad', but i thought if i did them on the smith, it wouldn't be so dangerous? I already do OH presses on the program im on just now, so it was really just for a bit of a change.

The rear delt rows are where you pull the bar to your neck, supposed to hit the rear delts particularly well. I just wanted to try this one because the only thing i knew to do for rear delts was onthe machine (ptooo) and i wanted a bit of variety in my rows, cus at the moment i do a low cable row, and a seated row (and im fed up of both).

I put the step ups in as a substitute for my Leg Extensions, which are in my program at the moment, and which i love cos they're giving me amazing definition and separation in my thighs! 

Sets = 3 while im cutting
reps = btw 8 and 12, once i hit 12 i put the weight up
ri's = generally 90s, sometimes less

I'll gladly leave out upright rows, although i like the feeling in my traps when i do them, they are like a disaster waiting to happen, and my shoulder where i broke my collarbone really doesn't like them!!

Combining intensities in one workout sounds fantastic. Im going to read up on that a bit more and try incorporating that into my program!

Thanks a million Gaz, you're a star


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> God, you're a good man!
> 
> thanks a million for your suggestions Gaz!
> 
> ...



Once again, bolded!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2007)

A four day split would be perfect for me, but training with weights three times a week is already causing problems with my cardio, in terms of volume, and im wondering if it's already too much. I was doing full body twice a week in the beginning, and only recently changed to push/pull/legs, and the extra day really takes its toll on the cardio i have to do afterwards!!

Once i decide whether or not to quit rowing after this season, i might start a 4 day split. Now that you've said it, i really fancy it, so we'll see what happens!

I'll ditch the behind the neck press altogether, thanks to your sound advice. I love shoulder pressing, so i may just do a variation of that, with DB's cos im retarded with a BB - im always scared i knock myself (or someone else) out with the damn thing!! 

Yes, your changing intensities suggestion makes perfect sense, and sounds like a challenge. Im looking forward to it already!

Cheers again mate


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah, but you dont need to train 4 days a week even though its a 4 day split:

Week 1:

Mon-A
Wed-B
Fri-C

Week 2:

Mon-D
Wed-A
Fri-B

Etc etc.

Just cycle the workouts over the frequency you like, so you could do it with 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 days a week. Obviously dont do it at 1 or 7 but you get the idea.

And no problems, happy to help


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2007)

Aha!  

The man's a genius!! That's what i'll do!

BTW - i almost shit myself laughing when i came in and saw your new avatar


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Lol, im hardly a genius, just passing on what ive learned from this very forum and found myself to work.

Thankyou for the compliment though .

And yeah, i had a giggle when i saw the picture aswell, and im in it.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Gaz- You can use hypers whenever. IMO it is a lower movement, but can be used as a core movement as well. And I was getting ready to say you could knock the upper/lower split down to 3 days, nice. 

I know personally I have found what works for me and simple routines do not. They do wonders for strength, but as far as size I need more and more volume, drop sets, negatives, iso's, etc....

I will be interested in what you come up with.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Gaz- You can use hypers whenever. IMO it is a lower movement, but can be used as a core movement as well.
> 
> I know personally I have found what works for me and simple routines do not. They do wonders for strength, but as far as size I need more and more volume, drop sets, negatives, iso's, etc....



I never knew that about hypers, but now that i think of it they do have a lot of core use in them. See, still learning! 

And yeah, i agree with the hypertrophy thing. I need something extra to get the muscles growing these days. Tempo is working wonders for me already!


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I never knew that about hypers, but now that i think of it they do have a lot of core use in them. See, still learning!
> 
> And yeah, i agree with the hypertrophy thing. I need something extra to get the muscles growing these days. Tempo is working wonders for me already!



My NASM book refers to hypers as pretty much core work only. It doesnt say anything about leg dominant in it. But I definitly beg to differ there. I know my glutes and hams get killed with that movement!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> My NASM book refers to hypers as pretty much core work only. It doesnt say anything about leg dominant in it. But I definitly beg to differ there. I know my glutes and hams get killed with that movement!



Totally, i dont see how it couldnt hit them really.

Im thinking of studying for NASM soon, something youd reccomend?


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I know P recommended it to me so I took a look into it. It seems like a pretty good cert. Really not much I didnt already know. They throw some fancy terms your way and you just got to memorize them. Give it a whirl. But it will cost about 600 bucks.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know P recommended it to me so I took a look into it. It seems like a pretty good cert. Really not much I didnt already know. They throw some fancy terms your way and you just got to memorize them. Give it a whirl. But it will cost about 600 bucks.



Ive been reading up on them, but obviously no amount of reviews means as much as a reccomendation by you guys.

Its either NASM or NSCA.

Moneys not a problem because i still live with my parents though, haha. Wont take me long to save up for it. As long as i make rent on time i should be okay .


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Try the NSCA. I would like to know more about what it offers. The NASM doesnt teach you a whole lot IMO. It talks alot about fixing muscle imbalances, fixing postural distortions, and things of that nature. I would like to get something that is more sports specific. P talks about a certain cert that does that, but you have to have a degree for it.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Try the NSCA. I would like to know more about what it offers. The NASM doesnt teach you a whole lot IMO. It talks alot about fixing muscle imbalances, fixing postural distortions, and things of that nature. I would like to get something that is more sports specific. P talks about a certain cert that does that, but you have to have a degree for it.....



I think thats the CSCS rather than the CPT. The CSCS is the uber-qualification, lol.

Ill probs go for the CPT qualification, the CSCS requires a lot of stuff that i just cant afford right now or is out of my league. Maybe one day ill get it, though.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing is out of your league if you take your time and study hard enough. Akira is certified with NASM.....he took the test 2 times and he said he failed the first time by a point. And barely even studied. Personally I think you could get atleast a 50-60 without even studying.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nothing is out of your league if you take your time and study hard enough. Akira is certified with NASM.....he took the test 2 times and he said he failed the first time by a point. And barely even studied. Personally I think you could get atleast a 50-60 without even studying.



 thankyou.

I'd definitely study though. If im paying for it ill wanna be 100% sure ill ace the thing.

Im planning on going for both the NASM and NSCA, its just which to choose first, yknow?

Ill drop Akira a post and get his opinions on NASM tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Akira....what a guy. That guy makes me laugh!!!

Alright.....*Sam* sorry we took your journal over here for a brief moment.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Akira....what a guy. That guy makes me laugh!!!
> 
> Alright.....*Sam* sorry we took your journal over here for a brief moment.



Haha, he is a legend.

And yes! Sorry, Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## SamEaston (Jun 14, 2007)

very interesting discussion there!

*Wednesday 13th June* - 147.4lb

Legs today!
Deadlifts: 36kg  10/10/10
Leg Press: 125kg: 12  130kg: 12  135kg: 12  140kg: 10
Hip Abductor: 36kg 10/10/8  *+3*
Hip Adductor: 32kg  10/8/7  *+1*
Leg Extension: 47kg  9/7/7  *+2*
Standing Calf: 45kg 12/12  47.5kg: 10/10   *+2.5kg*
Seated Calf: 30kg 12/12  35kg: 10/10   *+2*

Core stability:
Leg Raises 10/10 SS with
Hanging Knee Raises  10/10
Planks 1 min on, 1 min off  X3  - These really hurt my shoulders, don't know why? 

Macros: 2190kcal / 192g CHO / 179g Protein / 69g Fat

Went crazy and ate a block of cheese when i got home! Oops, i don't quite know how it happened. One minute i was eating cheese, then the next minute i was licking the rest off my fingers   - I know loads of girls who do that, raid the fridge specifically for cheese. Weird!

Anyway, i had mad dreams about chasing rats after that!!  

Thanks Gaz and DD for your comments. Im going home for the weekend, its Fathers Day here and me, my mum and Dad are going to see George Michael in concert in Glasgow, so im well excited. Anyway, while im at home i will get a program set in stone and i'll post it up when i get back. I'll still be journalling tomorrow though so i might have another couple of retarded questions - you just never know your luck, eh lads!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> then the next minute i was licking the rest off my fingers.



Awesome 



SamEaston said:


> Thanks Gaz and DD for your comments. Im going home for the weekend, its Fathers Day here and me, my mum and Dad are going to see George Michael in concert in Glasgow, so im well excited. Anyway, while im at home i will get a program set in stone and i'll post it up when i get back. I'll still be journalling tomorrow though so i might have another couple of retarded questions - you just never know your luck, eh lads!



No problems, haha. You seem to have the right idea with the program thing, as long as you work the advice in with what you're limits are (cos only you really know those from experience) rather than following the advice blindly, you should be able to get a solid program out of it.

I always love putting new programs together, its like a special jigsaw puzzle only for us lifters! Mwuahaha.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 14, 2007)

I love trying out new exercises, then really feeling it the next day.

Not that 'OMFG, i can't move' feeling, but that delicious ache in your muscles when you wake up and stretch out before you step out of bed! A - MA - ZING!  

BTW - im going to try supine rows while im at home (cos the gym is quiet and i'll be able to try them out without an audience!), but what happens if i can't lift myself up to the bar? Is there an intermediate supine row type thingy? (without looking too weak and pathetic, obviously  )


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I love trying out new exercises, then really feeling it the next day.
> 
> Not that 'OMFG, i can't move' feeling, but that delicious ache in your muscles when you wake up and stretch out before you step out of bed! A - MA - ZING!
> 
> BTW - im going to try supine rows while im at home (cos the gym is quiet and i'll be able to try them out without an audience!), but what happens if i can't lift myself up to the bar? Is there an intermediate supine row type thingy? (without looking too weak and pathetic, obviously  )



Yeah, that feeling is good. New exercises are great, you have no idea how theyre going to work or feel. Its all fun stuff!

Ummm...i guess you could decrease the range of motion by either lowering the bar or putting something underneath you? You should be okay though, theyre nowhere near as hard as chin ups and pullups.

Raising your feet makes it more difficult aswell, and you could always experiment with different width grips and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Supines are fun! They look easy and my seem easy, but easy they are not! 

Is it bad I picture you licking cheese off of your fingers? haha

I love how almost everytime you post your numbers are constantly going up! Shows your hard work and determination!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 15, 2007)

> Is it bad I picture you licking cheese off of your fingers?



Mate - you need help! Now chocolate sauce . . . that's different  

*Thursday 14th June*

30 mins X trainer UT2
avg hr 137bpm (71%)

30 mins Erg UT1 intervals
UT2 rate with 30sec @ max every 3 mins
avg hr 152bpm (78%)
Max hr 170bpm (88%)

Fucking hell! I was just about to pop after intervals on the Erg! My face was like a beacon - and just as i was leaving (dripping with sweat) one of the lads i know came in - and he's gorgeous - and i had to stand there like i had some sort of excessive sweating disorder and chat to him! Bloody hell, why don't guys catch you just as you're leaving the hairdresser or something, y'know?! Typical!

Anyway, Gaz and D - im going to try Supine Rows tomorrow and i'll be thinking of you when im struggling to lift my fat ass off the floor!!

Take care now and have a brilliant weekend - i'l be back Monday with pictures!!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

Killer cardio! Pictures are always good!

And chocolate....yeah thats always good!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

Good luck with the rows! You'll hit it outta the park


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 19, 2007)

OMFG - what an amazing weekend!!

I'll be back later to post pics of the concert and other stuff, but im just gonna type as much as i have time for at the moment!

*Friday 15th June*

Push
Shoulder Press:  20kg  10/9/8  *+3*
Lat Raises: 16kg  8/7/6   *+3*
Front Raises:  14kg  10/8/7  *+3*
Dips -5kg: 7/6/6  *-*
Dips: BW:  3/2   *Bodyweight Dips - rock on!!!*
Bench Press: 20kg  12/12/12  *+6*
Straight Arm Push Down: 23kg  5/4/3 

Fantastic workout on Friday! Couldn't believe i did BW dips - they really hurt my wrists though, and my ROM wasn't great (ie all the way down), but i can work on that!

Day off Saturday - in Edinburgh, visiting friends, chatting, shopping, got a haircut!! Good Stuff!!

*Sunday 17th June*

Seated Row: 42kg  10/10/10
Supine Rows BW: 8/7/7  *Great fun!!*
Shrugs:  20kg  10/10/8  *+2*
Squats BW: 10/10/10
Squats 10kg:10/10  20kg: 10
Hack Squats 10kg: 10
Rear delt Rows: 10kg  10/10/10

Random workout today. Tried a few different things, Supine rows were brilliant! realy good fun, have to make sure im getting the full ROM though, on the last ones, i can't get myself all the way up to the bar!

Have to go just now, im going to a conference today and tomorrow, where im giving a presentation on my research, and i have to leave right now!

I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2007)

So you loved the supine rows and you kicked ass on dips! Sounds like a great few workouts!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, next time im gonna really work on ROM on both of those exercises, keeping it strict and really nail it so i can start to add weight!!

How are you doing? Everything alright? You still winning games, champ?!

*Monday 18th June*

Just got back from home then had to dash off to the river to do our last session of work before Henley on Friday.

1 x 3 mins
1 x 2 min
2 x 1 min

Working on the start sequence, gaining maximal speed in as few strokes as possible.
avg hr 145bpm (77%)
max hr 175bpm (90%)

Almost died working so hard plus trying to control the blade in the water! Its much more difficult than just rowing onthe rowing machines!!

*Tuesday 19th June*

Quick gym session before i went to the conference
30 mins,UT2 threshold with 30sec bursts at max every 3 mins
avg hr 149bpm (77%)
max hr 169bpm (87%)

short and sweet.

*Wednesday 20th June*

At the conference all day, then going to my captains house for supper with my crewmates before Henley on Friday, so no time for training!!

Photos attached from George Michael!! I made my parents queue for hours so we could get down to the front to be near him. When he came on i burst into tears!!  

Had a great night though - i just screamed and squealed and sang and had a blast!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice going on the Supine Rows! You found them okay then?

Looks like some good training lately


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

George Michael, I know nothing about him. I have heard of him, just dont know anything he sings. 

Still winning games like crazy? YES, indeed.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 21, 2007)

*Gaz  Yes!! I thought they were amazing - and i felt well 'ard when i was doing them! I lay on the floor under the bar for a while, sort of dreading trying them for the first time, and when i had a go, it was surprisingly easy and i rattled out about 5 reps with no trouble, then another 3 with a decreasing ROM each time. But hey ho, its all good! I'll do them as is for another couple weeks, then put a step in there to elevate my feet - make them more challenging! Yeah!

What about you mate? How are things with you? Im sorry, i havent checked your journals recently - as soon as i get Henley out of the way (which is tomorrow) i can get my life back!!

Dubs  You might know him from his Wham! days? He was a pin up for years and years, then came out that he was gay! The entire female population died a bit inside that day! 
Again - i haven't had time to keep up to date with your journal - i know, im crap! - but i hope you're both feeling strong and healthy! Can't beat that feeling! 

I've had a couple of really good workouts, probably down to the fact that im not limiting my calories for the time being - just till i get the race out of the way. I can't wait to get back into the gym and throw some weights around though! Next week can't come quick enough!*


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Dont worry about getting around to often.....things get busy and sometimes we dont have the time. Hope everything in your life is going well!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh My God - you got your certificate?

That's magic!! You must be pleased!

Well done you - not just a pretty face eh?!


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

I took the test a bit ago....but yes I am certified now. I am happy, the test wasnt tough!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 21, 2007)

Respect! 

Talk about life being busy - i guess you know as well as me how hard it is to find the time for simple things sometimes! My goodness, i have a pile of washing at home that's taller than i am!!

So whats next for you? Trying to get the coaches job you spoke of earlier?


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

I actually am in the process of getting into my old high school to be their strength coach. It will pay very little, but its good experience. I have been working a bit in a local gym training a few people currently.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 21, 2007)

Fantastic! Im sure you will be a great coach!


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope so. My main thing is I get so nervous.....


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 21, 2007)

Nervous about coaching kids?


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Nervous about everything at this point. I am good with people, but just nervous in general I think......


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 21, 2007)

Once you get yourself up and running you'll be fine! Its just a case of finding your feet! At least no-one can say you don't know your stuff!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 25, 2007)

Morning all!

Well, henley is over for another year, but the excitement remains! We time trialled for a place in the qualifying races, 54 boats were entered to trial for 32 places, so obviously the fastest 32 boats went through. We raced our best race, couldn't breathe at the finish line, but were happy with how we worked together and the effort and focus each of us contributed. All that was left was to wait for the results.

Qualifying times are not announced at Henley, only non-qualifying times, so imagine our dismay when our names were first to be called out. Auriol Kensington - our club - completed the course in 5mins 53s and came in at 35th out of 54. 33rd and 34th came in at 5.52.1 and 5.52.7 respectively, so we probably lost a place in the qualifier by no more than 2 seconds! 

We had fun though, and that is the main thing. Lots of tears when we found out we didn't qualify but the experience has really smartened up my rowing and given us a good platform for winning some serious races in the remainder of the season!

Anyway - Henley blurb over. Back to some serious training after a seriously prissy week of laying around eating and resting!

*Saturday 23rd June*

Full Body
Leg press: 125kg: 12/12   135kg: 12/12
Deadlifts: 32kg  10/10/10
Standing Calf Raises:  45kg: 12/12  47.5kg: 12/12  *+2*
Low Cable Row: 30kg 9/8/8
Assisted Chins: -25kg 8/8/7  *+2*  wide grip
Shrugs: 20kg  12/12/10  *+6*
BW Dips:  3/3  *+1*

35 mins Bike UT2
avg hr 134bpm (69%)
max hr 141bpm (73%)

We were given the day off today, but i really wanted to get back to the gym and take advangate of the fact that i've been eating above maintenance calories for the past few days!! I felt really energetic, but somehow the numbers wern't really coming up for me, don't know why. I just fannied about a bit in the gym, did a bit of this, a bit of that! No real plan, that's probably why there wasn't much work going down.
I tried hack squats again, as i did last week, and although im sure im doing them properly, i seem to get the bar caught on the back of my trainers quite a bit, which makes it an awkward exercise to do. Is this a common problem?
I did love squats though, and have tried them with both narrow and wide stances - the wide stance is better for my knees so i think i'll stick with that. Split squats hurt like hell!! Loving them!

*Sunday 24th June*

River session in doubles
70 minutes UT2
avg hr 116bpm (60%)
max hr 143bpm (74%)

Went out for a nice paddle today - my thighs and ass are burning so it was nice to loosen off a bit!! 

Im starting with my new push/pull/legs program today (Monday) starting with Push, and taking into consideration the various things Gaz and DD have mentioned in this journal. I am slightly worried about doing heavier weights for less reps though, because i don't have a training partner, and i may drop something heavy on myself. The problem with my gym is that, now that i have moved on from the 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 kg DB's, they now go up in 2kg increments, so say at the moment i can do 10 x Shoulder Press with 20kg (2 x 10kg DB's), so it's time to increase the weight - yeah? However, the next stage up is to use the 12kg DB's, which means im then trying to press 24kg instead of 20kg, and i can barely get them above my head! the only other option is the machine, which i don't want to use. I don't know what to do, and the same problem exists with the majority of my exercises! Whats the remedy? Ask for more weights? I guess i should invest in some wrist weights or something which would increase the weight a bit more gradually.

Anyway, nuff chat. Time to go training


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

You should be fine with the heavier weights. Just ask a nice guy or gal to give you a hand with a spot if you need one, I am sure they wont care. It will be interesting to see the kinds of weights you will be putting up!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, as long as you've worked up to this point you should have no problems. Just remember the heavier you go the more attention you should pay to your form. Dont fall into the trap of cheating because its too heavy, keep it tight. If you cant, lower the weights a bit.

Youll kill it though, im sure


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks lads, thats your input is much appreciated  

Ok, so here is Mondays workout. Bear in mind this is the start of my new program so i have a few new exercises in there, and i started with lighter weights first to make sure i was fully warmed up before attampting the heavier ones!

*Monday 25th June*

Shoulder Press DB: 20kg  10/9/8  *+3*
                          24kg  4/4/3
Bench Press BB: 20kg  10/10
                      25kg  7/6/6
CG Bench DB: 16kg 12/12
                    20kg  7/7
Straight Arm Push Down: 18kg 12/12  
                                  23kg 4/3
Rear Delts: 35kg  9/6/5
Behind Neck DB Tricep Extension: 10kg  10/10/10

Ok, so the shoulder press i was happy with. I know it was in my last program, but i really want to work on upping the weight with this one, and its such a great exercise, its like *press* 'Yeah, take that' !
 Bench press was embarrassing. I used only the bar first, then added 2 x 2.5kg plates and when i lifted it the bar was wobbling all over the place!! I think i'll keep the weight at 25kg for one more session then up it. We have 1.25kg plates so i could try them!   

CG bench was tough, but again i'll keep the weight as is for one more session then up it. Rear delts were quite difficult, especially the hold at the top of the movement, but its been a while since i did these and i really like them so i'll just battle on with them!

Everything else was fine, the tricep extensions really burned so that's good!
And the guy i fancy from the gym is coming over to mine for lunch tomorrow (Wednesday) so that's also good!!  

Macros: 1750kcal / 156g CHO / 147g Protein / 40g Fat


----------



## Pylon (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice work!  Don't be embarrassed about the bench.  Most ladies are too scared to even get under the bar.  You did great!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I would set it up as upper vertical for one workout and the other workout being upper horizontal. I just dont think I could do OH presses and then go into benching that is tough! Nice work though.....


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello there! Its nice of you to drop in, and very kind of you to say!

Yes, sometimes feel a little out of my depth in my gym, like im fighting my way through the crowds of lads to get to the free weights, and then i can barely lift them!

Oh well - it's not the guys that bother me really, but the looks of contempt from the girls really get my back up!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Let me tell you a story.....ready?


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

I was at a Golds Gym in St.Louis Mo. There was one lady around a ton of guys lifting free weights. I swear it was the sexiest thing I had ever seen! She was even ever so slightly grunting a bit. Oh if I werent married!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, it was tough. I always start with OH presses though because i feel my form need to be kept under control more than on bench.  

I like doing one after the other though! I guess i don't feel as if im working very hard because im not shifting much weight, but doing one big compound after the other really kicks my arse!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 26, 2007)

That's funny! I do try not to grunt, but im sure i puff my cheeks out like a hamster!!

And, i was talking to my pal about this the other day - and we both reckon that the face you pull on the top part of the last shrug in a set, is the closest you'll get to your coming face outside of the bedroom!

If we're both in the same room and one of us is doing shrugs, its all we can do not to roll about laughing!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Well thats interesting......


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2007)

Guess ill have to get my girlfriend to do shrugs to see if shes faking it.



I agree with DD though, girls lifting weights is secksie.

Also, nice workout! Lots of compounds in there


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Gaz!

It feels sexy too! I wear lycra tops and my rowing lycra all-in-ones rolled down cos they're dead comfy - and tight fitting so they don't creep up on leg day!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 27, 2007)

*Tuesday 26th June* - 149lb

30 mins Intervals - Erging
UT2 pace @2.23/500m 20spm with 30sec @ max (1.50/500m) every 3 mins
avg hr 146bpm (75%)
max hr 166bpm (86%)

I felt like i couldn't breathe during this workout! Thank God it was only a half hour! Plus my chest and shoulders are really quite sore today, which is unusual. Normally i get a little DOMS, but not too much - today is significantly more. Probably down to the heavier weights that i've been too scared to lift before now!

That doesn't count for leg day BTW - I ALWAYS get DOMS on leg day, especially in my arse! I walk around like a cowboy missing his horse all day!!

Macros:  1710kcal / 169g CHO / 145g Protein / 33g Fat


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 28, 2007)

*Wednesday 27th June* - 148.8lb

*Pull:
Seated Row: 36kg  *10/10/10  just to warmup more fully
*Supine Rows BW*: 8/8  *Feet elevated 6 inches*: 8/8/6
*Assisted Wide Grip Chins*: *-25kg *10/9/8   *-20kg*: 5/4/4   
*Rear Delt Rows: 10kg  *10/9/8
*DB Rows 16kg:* 12  *20kg*: 10/10  *24kg*: 7/7  *28kg*: 5/5   
*SLDL's: 28kg*: 12/12  *32kg:* 10/10  *36kg:* 8/8
*Bicep Curl 20kg*: 6/4/4

*X Trainer 50 mins*
avg hr 133bpm (69%)
max hr 142bpm (73%)

Macros:  1735kcal / 166g CHO / 160g Protein / 36g Fat

Fantastic workout today! My chest and shoulders are still a bit sore, and i thought it might affect my session but it ended up being really great, and the ache in my muscles really made me want to tear them up a bit more!

With supine rows (fast becoming my fave exercise!), i did the first 2 sets with my heels on the floor, then elevated them for the next 3 sets onto a small step. Next time, i think i;ll raise them onto a bench and see how i get on with that. Still need to watch my ROM though cos the last reps are falling quite short of the bar. Im working on it though!

Wide grip chins are still assisted,   I know!  I weigh 68kg and have been training with 25kg of assistance so that's only 43kg of weight im shifting. But still, i managed a few really good reps with only 20kg of assistance, so its looking up for me!

the DB Rows are the same as a 1 arm DB Row, except with 2 arms  , just because i cant be bothered doing things one arm at a time! I was doing a bent over row with BB, but just prefer the freedom of the DB's so its pretty much the same movement. I started light, to see how heavy i could go, and was amazed to be lifting 28kg for 5 reps at the end of it all! Im really happy with these today, and i could really feel the work coming on in my back! Chuffed!

Cardio as usual. Not too taxing, just very boring after such an exciting weights session!  

Was starving afterwards - protein shake, banana and 2 apples waiting for me! Good times


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, the hardest part of Supine Rows is when you get closer to the bar, haha. It makes me laugh, because theyre alright untill you get about 4 inches away and then its like you're rowing through treacle all of a sudden .

Looking good though, keep it up


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

You going to be adding any weight to those supines anytime soon?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 28, 2007)

Id love to, just not sure how to go about it.  

I thought about putting a plate on my stomach and securing it with a training belt   

What do you do? Get the nearest kid to sit on your chest?!


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a buddy place 2 plates on my chest and he kinda holds em in place. One just about smacked me in the face the other day though.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, it is probably a disaster waiting to happen for me too!

Im not sure what i'll do - give it a try when the time comes. Thing is, you want the weight as high on your chest as possible, cos that is the part that is travelling farthest, and a plate will be quite unstable on my chest!


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

As high as possible is best, I try to put mine just where my arms cannot effect it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> A plate will be quite unstable on my chest!



I hear that  lol.

I usually take a backpack with me, and just put it on the front with a plate in it. I get some looks but gym people are generally idiots so it doesnt matter. The people who are open to learning have actually come and asked me wtf im doing .

One of the those guys did them by using a lifting belt, he put a plate on his chest, and wrapped the lifting belt around him and the plate, thus securing it. I thought that was awesome.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I hear that  lol.
> 
> *Cheeky !*
> 
> One of the those guys did them by using a lifting belt, he put a plate on his chest, and wrapped the lifting belt around him and the plate, thus securing it. I thought that was awesome.



Yeah, thats what i thought of doing! I love the backpack idea though - its like you're going extreme hiking or something!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok, so i've a couple of photos to put up, but didn't want to put them up in the gallery - you never know who's looking! At least if i put them in here i might get some constructive critisism, and wierdos will have to trawl through pages of my training shite to see them!!

Oh well - here goes. I've lost about 9lb since the last ones were taken, so there is a bit of a difference around my stomach and hips. 

I think my shoulders are looking a bit bigger, my thighs are definately bigger but i couldn't get them to show up properly on the pics. My calves are getting there, they were my focus for a little while, and will be again when i start to bulk up!

Any comments, as usual, feel free to hurl 'em my way!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

Please excuse my knickers! Im never checking for knickers when i look at these photos, only definition . . . the angle . . .  is the light right.... etc!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2007)

Wait wait wait...you're _apologising_ for knickers on a forum where 80%+ of the members are _guys_?

I think i can safely say for the male populace of this site, that its not a problem.

Looking good though! BF% is in a good range, I think "athletic" is the right word. Im not a big fan of the uber-cut look to be honest, lol.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

What i think i mean is, don't look at my knickers!

Thanks for the comments Gaz - im at 147lb at the moment. Gonna try to get down to 140ish, cos there's still a good bit of wobble to come off, then i can bulk back to 145-150lb without freaking out about it!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice photos....lots of hard work!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks D! Much appreciated!

You know, i was watching this newb in my gym today, pretty much all through his workout. He was slim - but not skinny, and about average height. Just a young man, maybe 20 or 21.

He came in and stood next to me as i was doing squats, he picked up the 4kg DBs and proceeded to work his way through pretty much all the good compound lifts with these DB's, occasionally changing them for 6kg's for leg stuff. 

I just watched him in amazement. I mean, when was the last time you actually saw a newb in the gym who was actually doing OH Presses instead of Curls, or Deadlifts instead of the Leg Press machine? And with these tiny weights he knew he could control until he was ready to move up!

I could have kissed him. I truly wanted to shake his hand!!   Then i thought, i bet he's been reading the stickys at IM!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

haha....maybe he had been spending time with a trainer prior to that...


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

At my gym you're lucky if the kids can afford decent trainers, never mind a personal trainer!!

Its a real sweaty, dirty place! Thats why i love it so!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Haha.....speaking of sweaty and dirty places....I went to my old high school the other day and trained in their gym. I actually got rust all over my hands! It was awesome!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds great!!

Em, whats with the dodgy link at the top of the page here? Do you get it where you are?
Its called 'Real Jock' and promotes profiles and chat as its first two selling points! 

Real dodgy if you ask me!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish people would stop trying to blow us up   

BBC NEWS | UK | Police avert car bomb 'carnage'


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

No I dont.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2007)

*Thursday 28th June*

2 x 25 mins UT1
X Trainer
avg hr 149bpm (77%)
max hr 158bpm (81%)

Pretty dull workout today. Long cardio sessions are always boring. sometimes i switch them up with interval training, but i let slip to my coach that i do it sometimes and he almost blew a fuse! Oops . . . . . 

*Friday 29th June*

Legs:
Squat:  BW 10/10
           20kg  10/10
           25kg  7/7
Split Squat:  BW  10/10
                  20kg  10/10
Good Mornings:  20kg  10/10
                      30kg  10/10
                      32.5kg  8/8
Hip Abductor:  36kg  10/10/8
Standing Calf: 47.5kg  12/11
                     50kg  9/8

I almost cried with the intensity of this workout.

My plan was to do both squats as my first 2 exercises, then leg extensions later on, but i could barely stand after split squats, and i wanted to add in a third set at a heavier weight, but i was in danger of bursting into tears!

It is Monday as im posting this, and i can tell you, my thighs are killing me right now. Yestarday (Sunday) they were actually sore to the touch! Incredible.

I do have newfound respect for squats though - they are killers!


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice workout. I would split up your 2 squat variants and place the good mornings between the 2.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2007)

Alrighty then.

Thats what i'll do


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2007)

Went clubbing at the weekend, first to an all day dance festival, then to Pacha (nichtclub) afterwards. Had a great time, and when we were walking home i took some pictures around London. Thought i would share them with you guys! 

First one is Westminster Abbey, nest is Westminster, Big Ben and the London Eye in the background. Next is just a couple of nice old buildings, and a couple of me and my mates at the end! I had red lipstick on and had kissed both the guys on the cheeks. They said it added to their sex appeal so left it on. On the way home we looked like we'd just come from a swingers party!


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

That is some bright red lipstick!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2007)

Absolutely!

It matched my shoes and skirt though!


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

The guy with the red on his cheek just looks wasted!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats my best mate.

And he was totally on another planet!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2007)

*Monday 2nd July*

Sissy workout today

40 mins UT2 X Trainer
avg hr 140bpm (71%)

Still leathered from the weekend.  

Rest of my week looks like this:

Tuesday: Pull
wednesday: Push
Thursday: Legs

Im sure i pulled a tendon in the front part of my right delt last week while doing squats etc, because im not used to having the bar behind my neck and i did 3 exercises back to back with the bar on leg day. Either way, it really hurt, its not so bad now but im hoping push on Weds won't suffer because of it!


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice photos!   Sorry to hear about your leg though


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Katt - You would think i would hurt my leg on leg day wouldn't you? However, i think it must be a strain to the tendon on my front delt with holding the bar - im just not used to supporting it i guess, maybe using my arms too much instead of just resting it? Either way, its not too bad today, didn't hurt when i did pull this morning, so i'll give push a shot tomorrow and see how we go!

I hope your going to put up some pics of your progress? I bet they'll be impressive!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

Just go easy on it, perhaps ice it if it keeps hurting?

Cool photos too, i havent been to London for ages. I went randomly a few years ago, wandered around, had a chinese, then went home .


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, i was in Chinatown last night and ate some seriously good food!! Amazing!

Yeah, delt's not sore at all today, im just heading off to try Push, but i'll surrender if its hurting in the slightest. That was not muscular pain, i know that much.

*Tuesday 3rd July*

Pull:
Seated Row: 37kg  10/10/10  part of warm up
Supine Rows: BW  9/8/7    Bench: 6/6/5
Assisted Wide Grip Chins:  -20kg 7/6/5
DB Rows: 20kg  10/10  24kg: 10/9  28kg: 7/7
Rear Delt Rows: 12.5kg  9/9/9
SLDL's (in rack): 50kg: 10/10  55kg: 7/7   
Bicep Curl: 20kg  9/6/5

Cardio - 20 mins Erg UT1
avg hr 154bpm (79%)
max hr 169bpm (87%)

Todays workout felt awesome, i was especially happy with the supine rows, which i upgraded to using the bench instead of a step - much harder!!

Wide grip chins were up from last time as were the DB Rows and rear delt rows  

SLDL's i usually do with DB's - normally the rack is busy - but i used the rack this time. Loaded the bar up with 30kg and did 2 sets of 10, all the while thinking ' Gosh, this is a bit heavy'. Wasn't till i put it down that i realised the bar is 20kg on its own, so i'd been lifting 50kg instead of 30kg  

Anyway, it felt really good, using the bar is soooooo much better - so much so that i stuck another 5kg on there and rattled out another couple of sets!

Done!


----------



## katt (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice workout!  I still have problems converting the kg's into lb's


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout!  I still have problems converting the kg's into lb's



KG x 2.2 = Lbs 

***

Nice work on the Supine Rows, i love them with the bench. Really good ROM like that.

And lol about overloading the bar, ive done that before aswell. I ended up doing my 3 or 4 rm for 8 reps or something. Im surprised my back didnt snap like a twig .

As long as its not with a 1RM attempt dont worry.

Seems like youre making great progress though.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 5, 2007)

*Katt* - Thanks a million! Everything is in KG's at my gym, but in my gym at home its all in lb's. Makes for a confusing swapover!!

*Gaz* - Thanks mate! Yeah, progress is going quite well. I just can't wait until i start bulking in Sep, then im hoping my numbers will really shoot up! 

Hows the ole back today? Are you feeling all chilled now that you're overdosing on stretching?  


*Wednesday 4th July*

Push:
DB Shoulder Press: 16kg 10/10 as part of warm up
DB Shoulder Press: 20kg  10/9   24kg: 4/4   -
Bench Press: 20kg  10/10   25kg: 9/8    27.5kg: 5/5  *+5 reps plus 2.5kg*  
CG Bench Press: 20kg  6/6/6   *Hurting my delt a little*
Rear Delts: 35kg  9/6/5   -
Straight Arm Push Down: 18kg: 12/12  23kg: 5/4  *+1*
Behind Neck DB Extension: 10kg  12/11/10   *+3* 

50 mins UT2 Bike
avg hr 135bpm (70%)
max hr 143bpm (74%)

Pleased with bench press but didn't make any sig improvements on anything else. Im getting to love benching though! All the lads just look at me like im retarded, with my tiny plates on the end of the bar, but you know what . . . 

 . . . . . . . I DONT CARE!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 5, 2007)

*Thursday 5th July*

Squat: (BW) 10/10  (20kg)  10/10  (25kg)  10/8  (27.5kg) 6/5  *+4* 
Good Mornings: (25kg) 10/10  (30kg) 10/10  (35kg) 7/7 *+2.5kg* 
Split Squat: (BW) 10/10 (20kg) 10/10  (25kg) 5  each side  *+5kg* 
Hip Adductor: (29kg) 8/8  (32kg) 8/6/4
Standing Calf: (47.5kg) 12/12  (50kg) 10/10 *+3*  (52.5) 6/5  *+2.5kg*

Im posting todays workout today instead of tomorrow cus my parents are coming down to visit for the weekend, so i won't be journalling till Monday!

Well pleased with Squats, and Good Mornings and Split Squats, although i did hog the gyms only rack for about half an hour so there was a queue of guys waiting to use it by the time i had finished! Oh well . . . .


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello - Im back.

Just wanted to say, my legs and ass were really sore until Sunday! Especially the inside of my thighs from the split squats. I can't remember who i stole split squats from (Gaz?) but they really really really work!

Today (post tomorrow) - Pull
Back to the rowing this week aswell, and racing this weekend at Kingston regatta so expect some winning !!


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

I do split squats all the time?

Nice increases in weights!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks man! Yeah, i might have nicked split squats from you! They absolutely rock! 

Im also LOVING having a bar on my back too! Makes me feel like a badass mo' fo'!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Hahaha


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2007)

I am just waiting to make the mistake of turning round with the loaded bar on my back and knocking someone out with it!! CLANG . . . . . . 

You really do have a maximum radius with that thing on!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hiya Sam-
Nice workouts...was looking at your back day...you have 4 exercises for rows but only one for pull downs...wouldn't that be an imbalance?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Burner! Nice of you to drop in!

Now that you mention it, yes that probably would cause an imbalance. Oops. What do you suggest adding? Lat Pull Downs? I used to do both wide grip and normal chins, but took the normal ones out because the wide grip hits my back much better - i could put those back in?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 10, 2007)

*Monday 9th July*

Pull

Seated Row:  (37kg)  10/10/10  part of warmup
Supine Rows: (Bench)  6/6/5/3
Wide Grip Chins: (-20kg) 7/5/5   *-1* 
Rear Delt Rows: (12.5kg) 10/10/10  *+3*
DB Rows: (24kg) 10/10  (28kg)  8/8  *+2*
SLDL's:  (50kg)  10/10  (55kg) 8/7   *+1*
Bicep Curl: (20kg)  6/6/5   *-3*

Bike UT1 35 mins
avg hr 146bpm (75%)
max hr 156bpm (80%)

Okay workout today - numbers up on a couple of exercises and down on a couple so not sure what to think about that! Im happy with the DB rows though, and the rear delt rows really feel good. By biceps must have been fried by the end of the workout though, cus i was down 3 reps from last week. Oh well.  

Also, this was yesterdays workout, so i had already done it by the time i saw Burners post, but i will incorporate changes next week.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2007)

Dont worry about going down (innuendo alert), chin ups are a tough exercises. And curls are rendered relatively pointless considering you went up in rows and SLDLs so dont sweat 

Looking good! Seem to be making pretty consistent progress!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers Gaz - nice to have you back!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

You missing the rowing yet?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 11, 2007)

Absolutely! Im actually rowing tonight (wednesday) and im sooooo looking forward to it!

Can't believe i've been away for 2 whole weeks! Racing at the weekend though, so should be fun! 

How bout you, when does your ball season finish? Granted, it is nice to have 2 sports on the go but, bloody hell - its tiring!!

*Tuesday 10th July*

Cardio only
10 min Bike - Warmup
Dynamic stretching

30 min Erg - INTERVALS
UT2 pace (2.23/500m) with 30sec @ max (1.54/500m) every 3 mins
6601m  heart rate between 152-171bpm (78%-88%)

Knackered after that and sweating like a nun in a brothel. Also my wings are sore after Pull yesterday


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Cheers Gaz - nice to have you back!



Thankyou  its good to be back, i was getting IM withdrawal symptoms after like, 3 hours.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 11, 2007)

I feel your pain! Sometimes i feel like i've got OCD - checking for new posts all the time!

I hope you're going to be taking it easy for a week or so. Are you planning to just continue with your workouts as you left them or substitute some things out until you feel your back has completely recovered?

So, i ordered Ephidrene and it came today. Took it before my leg workout today, and it felt pretty good. I think it might just give me the kick up the arse i need to shift this extra fat and get my focus back - hopefully!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I feel your pain! Sometimes i feel like i've got OCD - checking for new posts all the time!
> 
> I hope you're going to be taking it easy for a week or so. Are you planning to just continue with your workouts as you left them or substitute some things out until you feel your back has completely recovered?
> 
> So, i ordered Ephidrene and it came today. Took it before my leg workout today, and it felt pretty good. I think it might just give me the kick up the arse i need to shift this extra fat and get my focus back - hopefully!



Lol, i do that. I call it Forum Syndrome. Theres hardly anybody online, its 4:00am, and you're sitting at the computer pressing refresh over and over again .

Ive cut it down to 2 supersets per workout, and some grip work if i feel like it. Lots of stretching, flexibility, and mobility stuff. And i may give the squats and deads a rest for a little while. Im doing high reps aswell for a few weeks. I gotta get better before strength phase is on, i wanna get some PRs \m/.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 11, 2007)

You'll be back on form in no time - i know it


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

I to check my posts, but since I am a mod now on another site it really takes alot of my time so I normally have things I can do.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

*Wednesday 11th July* - LEGS

Squat: (BW) 10/10  (44lb) 10/10  (55lb) 10/10  (60.5lb) 10/7   *+8 - up the weight next time*
Good Mornings: (55lb) 10/10  (66lb) 10/10  (77lb) 8/8 *+2*
Split Squats: *each side*(BW) 10/10 (44lb) 5/5/5  (55lb)  5/5/5  *+10*  
Hip Abductor: (80lb) 9/8/7
Standing Calf Raises: (110lb) 12/11  (115.5lb) 8/7  *+4* 

*Evening Rowing *- 
30 mins intervals - POWER STROKES
heart rates between 148-175bpm (76%-90%)

*I love training legs!!*

Squats felt really good - i got the supervisor from the gym to check my form and he said maybe i need to watch my knees and toes are in line, but apart from that it's all good! I'll up the weight with those next time.

With Split squats, i took the reps down from 20 (10 each side) to 10 (5 each side) and did them with just a rest-pause inbetween of about 20s. Fuck - that stings   Even so, managed more reps at the higher weight, so im happy!

Calf raises are going well too, im starting to really tear up my calves and feel it the next day, which never happened before. Hopefully this will spur on some new growth!

Evening rowing session in training for the races this Saturday. So we are racing an 8+ and a 4+ at Kingston Regatta, with a quarter final, semi and final for the 4+ and a semi and a final for the 8+ - *Thats 5 sprint races in 5 hours!!* Should be fun


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh - forgot to mention, i bought Ephidrene to kick my ass into shape. Took my first one yesterday before legs and didn't really feel anything major happening until i started working out heavy.

My heart rate jumped up way faster than normal and i felt the intensity of my workout was higher. I was focussed and tearing through the exercises, rather than having a chat with whoever else is around! 

Im only taking them on weight training days, so thats 3X a week.


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

Be careful with ephedra. Keep a close eye on your heart rate. I dont think you will have a problem with it, but it can be counteractive sometimes. Example:Cannot sleep, to jittery where you cant workout, feel like passing out, etcc.....just be careful


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah - what he said  .. I can still hear my doctor now warning me on the effects of that stuff..  I quit taking it completely


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!  Yeah, the ones i have only contain 30mg Eph. My mate recommended them to me, and he said at times he was upping the dose to 3 before his workout - that seemed a bit excessive. I'll stick with one before my morning workout, and if i have to go workout in the pm, i just wont take one at all.

Believe me - i am very wary of this kind of stuff in general, but as long as im sensible with it, it should be okay  


*Thursday 12th July*

Cardio - UT2 30 mins bike
avg hr 125bpm -135bpm (65%-75%)

Feeling lazy today. My legs hurt from yesterday and my butt was sore sitting on the bloody bike seat! Was supposed to do an hour but felt i would get more benefit from stretching. Felt good afterwards and ready for a sleep


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I to check my posts, but since I am a mod now on another site it really takes alot of my time so I normally have things I can do.


what??? you're cheating on us? You whore!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah, the ones i have only contain 30mg Eph. My mate recommended them to me, and he said at times he was upping the dose to 3 before his workout - that seemed a bit excessive. I'll stick with one before my morning workout, and if i have to go workout in the pm, i just wont take one at all.
> 
> Believe me - i am very wary of this kind of stuff in general, but as long as im sensible with it, it should be okay
> 
> ...


as I recall, u can/should stack it w/ an aspirin and maybe some caffeine? There was a 'stack' before it went 'mainstream' with supplement companies.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what??? you're cheating on us? You whore!



BUSTED......


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> as I recall, u can/should stack it w/ an aspirin and maybe some caffeine? There was a 'stack' before it went 'mainstream' with supplement companies.



Hey Burner, yeah- its a stack im on! All good!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> BUSTED......





Still looking good, Sam


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 18, 2007)

Gaz - love the quote!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay - so i've been a busy bee the last few days. Was racing Saturday (no wins im afraid! ) river training on Sunday, then at a conference in Liverpool on Monday and Tuesday. Now im back and ready to kick some butt!

*Friday 13th July*

Push - *Heavy exercises in bold*
*Shoulder Press: (44lb)10/10  (52.8lb) 4/4/4*
*Bench Press: (44lb) 10/10  (55lb) 9/8  (60.5lb) 5/5*
*BW Dips: 3/3*
Rear Delts: (77lb) 10/8/7  *+5 *
*CG Bench: (44lb) 6/5/5*
Behind Neck DB Extension22lb) 10/10/9

30 mins UT1 - X trainer
hr between 145bpm - 152bpm (75-78%)


*Saturday 14th July*

Racing all day at Kingston Regatta - no wins  


*Sunday 15th July*

Rowing in a double for the first time in ages  
60 mins UT2 with rate bursts every 10 mins
hr between 130-153bpm (67-79%)


*Monday and Tuesday off*
Felt justified in taking two full days off since ive worked out every day for the last 7  


*Wednesday 18th July* might as well post it cos im just back from the gym
Legs - *Heavy exercises in bold*

10 min Bike warmup

*Squats: (BW)10/10*  (44lb)10/10*  (55lb)10/10* (60.5kg)10/10 (66lb)8/8*
Then just to try out - i added more weight to the bar for a couple of reps each!
*(77lb)2/2*  (88lb)2/2*  (99lb)2/2**
Good Mornings: (55lb)10/10* (66lb)10/10* (77lb)9/9
*Split Squats: (44lb)6/6* (55lb)6/6 (66lb)6/6* each side
Hip Abductor: (79lb) 10/9/8 *+3 *
Standing Calf Raises: (110lb)12/12 (115.5lb)9/9/6 *+3 *

* denotes a rest pause of 5 breaths between sets - without racking the bar. Incorporated this to see how much i could kick my own arse and it really hurts!  

Ok, am pooped now!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 18, 2007)

I should add that i had taken my ECA stack before this workout again - i really like training on it, especially legs. I finished with my squats, and really felt like carrying on, just to have a bit of a play with heavier weights. Going up to 100lb after doing such a tough set stung a little  

Gotta love it!


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice - you're making amazing progress in your weights!


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Squats then split squats! Hell your more of a man than me! j/k


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Very nice - you're making amazing progress in your weights!



thanks Katt! Sometimes i feel that i could manage more weight on leg day, but im afraid of injury and sacrificing form, so i tend to stick with higher reps and lower weights! Its going well though, progress is slow, but consistent


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Squats then split squats! Hell your more of a man than me! j/k



  Careful!!

Nah - im loving squat variants at the moment! Im glad you suggested putting Good Mornings between the two squats, its much better! I do end up in the squat rack for about 45 mins though!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2007)

Woo! Double Squatting going on! Nice work 

Your lifts are really taking off now, too!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Gaz! Yeah - might be because i started putting weights in lb, cos it looks better


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thursday 19th July*

Pull - Heavies in *bold*

*Supine Rows: BW + bench 7/7/6/5   +3 *
*Wide Grip Chins: (44lb) 8/6/5   +2 *
*DB Rows: (52lb)10/10  (61lb)9/8  (71lb)5/5   +1*and raised the weight  
DB Shrugs: (44lb)10/10  (52lb)6/6
SLDL's: (110lb) 10/10   (121lb)9/9   *+3  *
Bicep Curl: (44lb)7/6/5   *+1*

30 min bike UT1
heart rate btw 142bpm-152bpm (73%-78%)

did shrugs today instead of rear delt rows because the gym supervisor was using the barbells to do curls   I honestly think the supervisors shouldn't be using the equipment when they are supposed to be working - just my tuppenceworth.

anyhoo . . . . pleased with todays workout. Consistent increases in reps all round. Tomorrow is Push and im looking forward to it already!


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Another fabulous workout!


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like those supines are treating you well!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 20, 2007)

they actually worry me a bit cos im still struggling to get myself all the way up to the bar. Im thinking of taking them out in favour of something that i can manage a full ROM with. What do you think?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 20, 2007)

*Friday 20th July*

Push - Heavies in *bold*

*Shoulder Press: (44lb)10/10   (52lb)6/5/4  +3* 
*Bench Press: (44lb)10/10  (55lb)10/9  (60lb)6/6   +4* 
*BW Dips: 4/3/2   +1* 
Rear Delts: (77lb) 10/7/7  *-1*
CG Bench: (44lb) 8/7/6   *+5* 
Skullcrushers: (35lb) 8/6/6

Bike 25mins - Intervals
3 mins @ UT2 hr, 1 min @ AT hr
avg hr 146bpm -160bpm (76%-82%)

Absolutely brilliant workout today. Great focus, great form, just slammed through the sets and added reps to most of my exercises. Really really happy with today.  

Have a good weekend now!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2007)

hey SamEaston!

it looks like you had a brilliant workout! nice job

hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks mate! Have a good one yourself, cos its back next week to do it all again!


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

Super Workout..!!

Have a great weekend Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 20, 2007)

Cheers Kitty Katt! Same to yourself!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 23, 2007)

*Saturday 21st July*

River Training - Sprint Training
4 x 4 mins
heart rate 148bpm-174bpm (76%-90%)


*Sunday 22nd July*

River training - Coaching in the bows of a quad
Outing ~2.5hours in total  


*Monday 23rd July*

Cardio 45 mins X trainer - UT1
heart rate 144bpm-164bpm (74%-85%)

Going back to the gym tonight to do abs and maybe a bit more cardio  

Plan for the week is 

Tuesday - Pull
Weds - Legs
Thurs - Cardio
Friday - Push


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

2.5 hours yesterday?  great job all around!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Good plan for the week!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 2.5 hours yesterday?  great job all around!



Yeah! Coaching is fun but you don't get much work done yourself if you know what i mean! Its worth it to give something back to the club though  

*Tuesday 24th July*

Push - heavies in *bold*

*Supine Rows BW+Bench: 8/7/6/5   +1
DB Rows: (55)10/10  (61)10/9  (71)6/5    +3 
Wide Grip Chins: (44lb assistance)8/6/5 *
Rear Delt Rows: (33)8/8/8   *increased weight  *
SLDL's: (110)10/10  (121)10/9  (126)5/5   *increased weight  *

30 min Bike UT2 - 9km
15 min Treadmill - intervals
heart rate between 132bpm-160bpm (68%-82%)

One of the supervisors in the gym came up to me today and asked me if i would be interested in a job as a gym supervisor! He said you work hard, you're motivated and you obviously know your stuff! I don't have the necessary qualifications but i just thought it was a nice thing to say! Made my day to be honest - just when you think no-one is paying attention . . .


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2007)

great workout! especially nice job with the DB rows!

as great as that workout is, I just have one question...isn't that more of a pull routine than push? just wondering, awesome workout though none the less.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout! especially nice job with the DB rows!
> 
> as great as that workout is, I just have one question...isn't that more of a pull routine than push? just wondering, awesome workout though none the less.



My mistake! Well noticed  

Yes - it was pull today! Push is Friday! You see, im just so excited about my workouts i don't know what's going on


----------



## katt (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow - a gym supervisor! Nice!   

Your workout weights are going up again??  Nice job!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Your workout weights are going up again??  Nice job!



Yes - a little! I can't wait to start eating above maintenance again, im hoping my numbers will go through the roof!!  

*Wednesday 25th July*

10 min bike - Warmup

Legs
Squat
(44) 10/10*
(55) 10/10*
(66) 9/9  *+2 *
(77) 5/5*  *+6* 
(88) 4/4*  *+4* 
(99) 3/2*  *+1* 

Good Mornings
(55) 10/10*
(66) 10/10*
(77) 10/9  *+1*

Split Squats
(44) 7/7  *+2*
(55) 7/7  *+2*
(66) 6 - _i was absolutely knackered at this point and could barely stop my legs from shaking  _

Hip Abductor
(79) 10/9/8 - 

Standing Calf Raises
(110) 12/12
(121) 7/7/7  *increased weight *

Good workout today - but i was shaking after split squats. So much so that i couldn't do the last set on splits   Oh well, increased numbers overall so im happy with that!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

very nice workout Sam! I can definitely see why your legs were shaking!

this might be a dumb question, but what does the "+1" "+3" thing mean?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Scarface!

Those are the number of reps more than what i managed in the previous workout at the same weight. the * denotes a rest pause of 5 breaths between sets - without racking the bar!

Shit - it was tough!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, today my legs are killing me! I dont' know what i did differently yesterday from other weeks but SHITTING HELL - my quads hurt all the way up to the top of my thighs! Wow!

Anyway, cardio today was UT2 60 mins on the rowing machine. I was supposed to do 90 mins but im telling you, i was in agony and couldn't face another minute!   Oh well . . . 

*Thursday 26th July*

60 mins UT2 Erg
avg hr 129bpm (66%)

Done - im stuffing my face with a tuna sandwich as i type this , Mmmmm


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

I can only imagine what your legs felt like after that workout!

what do you mean by "UT2"?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 26, 2007)

I always do my cardio in a training threshold, determined by my heart rate. So, the thresholds are based on a percentage of my maximum heart rate and are:

Upper Threshold 2 (UT2) - 60%-70%
Upper Threshold 1 (UT1) - 70%-80%
Anaerobic Threshold (AT) - 80%-90%
Anaerobic (AN) - 90%
Max - 90%-100%

I use a combination of these thresholds from week to week, depending on what im training for at the time. I also use interval training, which is different to HIIT because i do longer intervals with longer rest periods, eg., 30 mins at UT2 level with 1 min @ AN level every 3 mins.

A normal week in my previous training programme as set by my rowing coach, would include 2 x UT2 sessions, 2 x UT1 sessions, 2 x AT sessions and 2 AN/max sessions! 

I enjoy varying my training like that, but training at UT2 level for 90 mins is harder than you might think. Even though you're not working so hard, you need to keep a close eye on your heart rate and the rest of the time try to stop yourself dying of boredom!

Hope that is a good enough explanation?!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

that answers my question completely, thanks!

yes, 90 mins at UT2 would be difficult I can imagine! I would not only be bored outta my skull but I doubt I could even do that for 90 mins! lol


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

I would also have a hard time for 90 minutes!!  Our cardio area is above and farther back than the weight room below, so we can always watch people workout while we are on the machines... My Ipod helps also


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah - its a bugger when your half way through a 90 min row and the mp3 battery gives up! 

NNOOOOOOOO. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

did I read that right...you did military press w/ 50lb DB's???? YOU ROCK!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 27, 2007)

Em . . .   

50lb is the overall weight.

I couldn't even lift a 50lb DB, and if i did actually get it above my head, i would fall straight backwards!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 27, 2007)

*Friday 27th July*

Push - heavies in *bold*

*Shoulder Press: 
(44)10/10  
(52)6/4/4* _-1 from last week _

*Bench Press:
(44)10/10
(55)10/10
(60)7/6
(66)4/3* _+2 from last week then added more weight to the bar for 7 more reps - rock on  _

*BW Dips:
4/4/4* _+3 from last week  _

Rear Delts:
(77) 10/10/8    _+4   - up the weight next time_

CG Bench:
(44)7/7/6    _-1 from last week_ 

Skullcrushers:
(35)10/8/8    _+4 _

25 mins UT1 Bike
heart rate 142bpm - 150bpm (73%-77%)


Pleased with todays workout! Especially bench and BW Dips. I focussed on keeping my shoulders back while doing dips and they felt much better 

Also had a minor disaster while benching today. I got stuck under the bar on my last rep of the last set and had to shout for help. What a


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2007)

Haha, dont worry about it. It happens to everybody!

Awesome improvements on this workout though


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 27, 2007)

looks like a solid workout to me! 

I had the same thing happen to me a year or so ago on the bench...


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yeah, it was quite embarrassing but when the supervisor pulled the bar off me i turned round and said "Its okay, i'll be warming up with that weight in a year's time" , as i scuttled off!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

no worries...we've all done that...I had that happen under the decline bench press...had to lay there a couple minutes till somebody walked past.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey!! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!

Heres my training as it happened over the weekend and today:

*Saturday 28th July* - River Training

45 mins UT1
avg hr 139bpm -163bpm (72%-84%)


*Sunday 29th July* - River Training

60 mins UT2
avg hr 120bpm - 134bpm (62% - 69%)


*Monday 30th July*

Pull - heavies in *bold*

*BW Supine Rows + Bench: 8/7/6/5* 
*Wide Grip Chins: (-44lb) 8/6/6* _+1 _
*DB Rows: (61) 10/10* _+1  _   (71) 6/6  _+1  _
SLDL's: (115)10/10  (121) 10/10  (126) 6/6   _+2  _
Rear Delt Rows: (33) 9/8/8  _+1   _
Bicep Curl: (44) 8/5/5  _+1  _

25 mins UT1 X trainer
heart rate 148-154bpm (76%-79%)

Feelin' good and the sun is shining here in ol' London town!


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice workout!  

What's River Training??   Swimming ?  Rowing?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Katt! Yes - All my cardio work at the weekend and during the week is based on my rowing schedule. It's really nice to row in London actually, you really feel as if you're out of the city for a little while!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

hiya Sam!
do you have nice lats from the rowing? I figure that and nice rear delts...


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Burner  

Mmm, my lats and delts might be nice if they wern't covered in fat! They've actually got much more definition since i started lifting weights but i really need to reduce my BF% to see them better. 

*sighs* actually, the toughest part of this kind of training for me is the diet and calorie control. I just can't seem to stay on the weight wagon. I get distracted by chocolate bars and slices of cake . . . . 

 . . . . . Mmmmm . . . . . cake . . . .


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

I know how you feel Sam   

It's so funny though, for me,,, I've NEVER been a cake or chocolate lover,, I mean, I'd have plain M &M's once in a blue moon, and cake only if I went to someone's birthday.... I was a "chip" person... I'd take chips over anything else...

Now, since my diet is good 99% of the time... crap... give me cake, chocolate or anything with alot of sugar in it.... every single minute of the day and I'll devour it


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Sam!
Sounds like u suffer the same malodies that most of us do...just keep at it the best you can!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 30, 2007)

hey Sam, very nice workout you had there! way to go

hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

katt said:


> I know how you feel Sam
> 
> It's so funny though, for me,,, I've NEVER been a cake or chocolate lover,, I mean, I'd have plain M &M's once in a blue moon, and cake only if I went to someone's birthday.... I was a "chip" person... I'd take chips over anything else...
> 
> Now, since my diet is good 99% of the time... crap... give me cake, chocolate or anything with alot of sugar in it.... every single minute of the day and I'll devour it



That is so true - you know, i thought that going a week or so without any refined sugar and all the other junk i used to eat, would actually make me stop craving sweets and things, but actually it' done exactly the opposite. I can't walk by a bakery or a sweetie shop without having to stop for breath and i now chew sugar free gum as if my life depends on it!!  

And Burner, i know everyone is going through the same thing on this board, but although sometimes it makes me feel better, there are other times when it doesn't  

Im just feeling sorry for myself now! Especially today when im having the day off the gym, so i have less food to eat. Rubbish!

Scar, i had a lovely weekend, thank you. I hope you did too!

Well, the sun is shining again today and i have a meeting with my PhD supervisor in half an hour so gotta go! Have a good day now


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

oh yeah, the gum trick... I do that  also, but sometimes it just doesn't cut it - even with 10 different varieties in my desk drawer


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

what?  the sun actually shines in England? I thought it was just rumor!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what?  the sun actually shines in England? I thought it was just rumor!



Yeah - You think England's bad, try Scotland! Bloody Hell. It hits 15c and everyone puts shorts on! Insane!


*Wednesday 1st August*

Legs - * denotes a rest pause of 5 breaths btw sets, without racking the bar

Squat
(44) 10/10*
(55) 10/10*
(66) 10/10  _+2  _
(77) 6/6*  _+2  _
(88) 5/5*  _+2  _
(99) 3/3*  _+1  _ - im almost dying at this point  

Good Mornings
(55) 10/10*
(66) 10/10
(77) 10/10  _+1 _ - put weight up next time

Split Squats
(55) 7/7 each side
(66) 7/7 each side  _+2  _

Standing Calf Raises
(115) 10/10  _+2.5kg _
(121) 8/7/7  _+1  _

Good workout - really feel the benefit of the Eph when doing legs! Plus my heart rate was through the roof  . Good Mornings at 77lb are really killing me! I do love them though  

Going down to the river tonight for a spot of rowing - looking forward to it, it's a lovely evening!

Bee good now!!


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 1, 2007)

I would've been in tears after those squats!  You didn't rack the bar once?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Meat! Nice of you to pop in!

Yes, i racked the bar inbetween my sets at 66lb, then obviously between sets to change the weight!  I was struggling for breath throughout the whole affair though!! 

Not looking forward to the DOMS in my butt tomorrow though . . . .


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

That workout looks very good. Tore yourself up nicely.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 1, 2007)

hola como estas Sam?...sorry the heat got to me today, lol.

that is one awesome workout! I see lots of smiley faces


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

hiya Sam!
enjoy the 'frankenstein walk' in a cuople days from that AWESOME workout!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you muchly, your support is MUCH appreciated!

Rowing last night was interval training - 3 x 8 mins AT
avg hr 136bpm (70%)
Max hr 170bpm (88%)

It was tough but good! Had to walk past every one sitting in the pubs after work eating chips and drinking beer - not fair  

Going to the gym tonight to do some cardio - can't do it this morning cos my butt hurts like mad!!

Be back soon!!


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG.... when was the last time I had chips & beer....


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

I had fried chicken and beer last night!!!! First time I have ate that in about 6 months!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

Thing is, i don't even want chips and beer until i smell it!! Especially chips with vinegar and cheese melted on top . . . . . mmmmmm . . . . .. . .  

Anyhoo, didn't make it to the gym yesterday which was a shame but i walked from home to uni twice cos i forgot my laptop so that was about 2 hours walking.

Today's workout was Push and is as follows:

*Friday 3rd August*

Abs: 
Planks (1 min)
Hanging Knee Raises X 10   _all of this times 3, with minimal rest inbetween_
Lying Leg Raises X 10

Push-
Shoulder Press: (44) 10/10  (53) 5/4/3  _-2  _
Bench Press: (55)10/10  (60)7/7  (66)4/4/4  _+5  _
BW Dips: 3/3/3  _-3  _
Rear Delts: (77)10/10  (93)4/4  _increased weight by 5kg  _

30 mins X trainer UT1/AT
 - forgot my transmitter for my heart rate monitor so i was taking my pulse every 5 mins - guesstimate of heart rate between 150-160bpm (78%-82%)

Okay so my workout today was all over the place. I took my eph then headed straight to the gym - when i should have left half an hour to let it kick  in. So, got to the gym and decided to do abs which went fine but fatigued my shoulders on the planks and hanging knee raises, thus affecting my numbers on shoulder press and dips. Pants.

On Rear delts i had to increase the weight but unfortunately the next weight up on the machine is 93lb, an increase of 16lb! Christ on a bike, i wasn't sure i would be able to shift it at all!!  



Never mind - its a lesson learned. I didn't manage to fit in CG Bench or skullcrushers so im going back tonight. Im also going to try out a couple of new exercises tonight cos its almost time to change my program around again!! Ooooh, exciting stuff!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2007)

How did you test your MAX-heart rate to know that the percentages of intensity you are working in are accurate?


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

Still, you worked out - so it's all good.  I have workouts that are all over the place also!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> How did you test your MAX-heart rate to know that the percentages of intensity you are working in are accurate?



Hi P! My heart rate monitor does it automatically. I have to do a fitness test thing of 5 minutes at varying pace on the treadmill and my watch beeps at me when to stop. Then it works it out from there. I redo it every 6 weeks or so to make sure the thresholds are current but they don't change much to be honest.

If anything, i would say the heart rate monitor calculates my max heart rate as being a bit higher than it actually is, because i've never been able to get my heart rate above 95%, even when im working really hard and feel like im about to pop!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh and amazing blog by the way!


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Especially chips with vinegar and cheese melted on top . . . . . mmmmmm . . . . .. . .



Vinegar & cheese.... ewww that sounds nasty.. the vinegar part anyway.. 

but then again, I've never tried it..  I think I need a trip to London


----------



## the other half (Aug 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Thing is, i don't even want chips and beer until i smell it!! Especially chips with vinegar and cheese melted on top . . . . . mmmmmm . . . . .. . .
> 
> sam, i feel your pain. i work in a grocery store and in the mornings the are cooking all the donuts and cinnamon rolls, and in the afternoon, its the fried chicken. thank god i have katt dragging  my ass to the gym everyday or else i would be 300 lbs.
> great workouts-u have to love the day after legs!!!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

Mmmmmm . . . . . . donuts . . . . . cinnamon rolls . . . . . 


Not fair.


Thanks for stopping by! I especially love the day after the day after legs - sometimes i feel like ive aged 30 years overnight!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Vinegar & cheese.... ewww that sounds nasty.. the vinegar part anyway..
> 
> but then again, I've never tried it..  I think I need a trip to London



Lordy, you've never tried chips with vinegar and cheese????

Bloody hell - it's the business!

You definately need a trip to London - but something's telling me if you did come, you wouldn't be visiting the chip shop  

Mmmm . . . . grease


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 6, 2007)

Morning All!!

Okay, here's my weekends training on the river. 4 sessions in a variety of rowing boats in preparation for the end of season races at Peterborough Regatta next weekend. 

*Saturday 4th August*

Session 1: 
70 mins UT2, heart rate 131-144 (68%-74%)

Session 2:
30 mins AT, heart rate 142-167 (73%-86%)

*Sunday 5th August*

Session 1:
50 mins UT1, heart rate 136-173 (70%-89%)

Session 2:
50 mins UT1/AT, heart rate 147-174 (76%-90%)

On Sunday it reached 30 degrees in London. I know that's not very hot for some of you, but believe me, it was fucking hot on the river!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 6, 2007)

*Monday 6th August*

_Start of new push/pull/legs programme today, so no smiley faces im afraid!_

*Pull - RI 60s-90s*

CG Assisted Chins: (-33lb)  7/5/5
Cable Row: (66lb) 6/6/6
Straight-Arm Cable Row: (66lb) 10/10/10  _need more weight_
Lat Pulldown: (93lb) 12/11  (107lb) 8/7
Upright Row: (44lb) 6/5/5
DB Shrugs: (44lb)10/10  (53lb) 7/7/6
Bicep Curl: (44lb) 9/5/5

*30 mins X Trainer UT1*
heart rate 147bpm-157bpm (76%-80%)

Today's workout felt quite weak to be honest. Most of these exercises were in my last programme and im very surprised to not be kicking the shit out of my previous numbers, given the intensity at which i've trained over the last couple of months. I guess i'll have a better idea when i can compare my numbers from the end of this program to the end of the previous one, and hopefully then my numbers will show significant improvement!

Hope you all had a fantastic weekend!!


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

The way I look at it, your workout still looks good.  Start a new program, start new numbers


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2007)

workout still looks A+ to me! but if you feel blah about it, take katt's advice and start a new program, that'll jump start everything.


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice workout.....I am doing a push/pull/legs workout right now as well. But I am going 6 days a week!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 6, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> workout still looks A+ to me! but if you feel blah about it, take katt's advice and start a new program, that'll jump start everything.



Cheers mate - although that was the first day of my new programme! It normally takes me one or two sessions to get the muscles firing when i start a new set of exercises, so im expecting quite an improvement next week!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout.....I am doing a push/pull/legs workout right now as well. But I am going 6 days a week!



Yeah, i've been looking at your journal, just hovering around to see if i can thief any of your exercises!  

6 days a week is madness! I couldn't cope with that - but you're just super!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 7, 2007)

*Tuesday 7th August*

*25 mins Interval Training - Erg*
UT2 rate for 25 mins (2.20/500m @ 20spm) with 30sec @ max every 2.5 mins
heart rate 150-169bpm (77%-87%)

This cardio was quite tough today but i wasn't all that motivated and wanted to do something short and sweet - hence intervals. 

Sweated like a wee piggy though


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Cheers mate - although that was the first day of my new programme! It normally takes me one or two sessions to get the muscles firing when i start a new set of exercises, so im expecting quite an improvement next week!



oh my bad, I didn't notice that! yeah, I am the same way, it takes a while to get used to a new program.

great job with the interval training today, looked killer!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

*Wednesday 8th August*

_First leg day of new program - no smiley faces again!_

Legs - RI about 2 - 2.5 mins

10 min Bike @UT2 

Deadlift
(44) 10/10
(55) 10/10
(66) 10/10
(77) 9/9  _felt like i could have gone heavier, but by this time i'd done so many bloody sets, i was knackered!_

Split Squats
(55) 7/7*   _* = rest pause_
(66) 7/7
(77) 5/5

Leg Extension
(75) 10
(83) 10
(94) 8/8   _Wow - this hurt! Not done these for a while + forgot how hard they are!_

Hip Adductor
(57) 10
(63) 10
(71) 8/6

Standing Calf Raises
(121) 10/10

Good solid workout today! I started out very light with the deadlifts, because although i've done them before, i always did them with DB's. Now i feel like im ready to use the bar, so i wanted to start at the lowest weight and build it up - maintaining very strict form until it fell apart. Like i said - i could have added more weight to the bar quite comfortably, but i had done so many sets i was absolutely fucked, and that's when injuries happen, so i left it for next week! Also, my knees are fucking wrecked after deads, i swear - i scraped them with the bar almost every rep  

Anyway - enough whining. Hope you're all good and training hard!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

Great workout, i dont care what you say, lol.

Also, get used to that thing with the bar on deads. It happens more the heavier you go, lol. I had a workout last year where i took all the skin off my right shin.

Now THATS what i call a BRUTAL workout 

Still looking great though, give it a little while and im sure you'll be '+' all the way.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, cheers mate!  

You're a right little Mr Motivator aren't you?! We could get one of those hand-held recording things made up, where you press a button and out comes a motivational phrase of yours. 

We could call it - 'Gaz in my pocket'


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Deads are deadly  haha...  I know I wear sweats when I do them so I don't kill my shins!

Workout looks awesome


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout.....I am doing a push/pull/legs workout right now as well. But I am going 6 days a week!


I think the general consensus is that you, like Archie aren't actually human. You are something....different. Mere mortals don't do what you do...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

Cheers Katt! It's a bit twisted but i look forward to leg day the most!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

masochist!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

You better believe it


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Awww, cheers mate!
> 
> You're a right little Mr Motivator aren't you?! We could get one of those hand-held recording things made up, where you press a button and out comes a motivational phrase of yours.
> 
> We could call it - 'Gaz in my pocket'









"COME ON, WORK IT!"

I think theres a market for those Gaz Pocket things...hmmm...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

Fuckin' hell mate - i can't believe i actually thought he was cool when i was wee!

Jesus - what an eye opener!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hiya Sam!
Hey...are you seeing any of this?
Daily Express: The World's Greatest Newspaper :: News / Showbiz :: 4,000 people a week trying to leave UK

Sounds like your country is experiencing a lot of the same things we are here...but is more concentrated due to UK being physically smaller...


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

very nice workout Sam

deads are bitter sweet eh? awesome exercise, horrible for the shins though!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

There was an olympic bar I was able to use at my old gym which was GREAT for deads. Refer to my snazzy drawing to help w/ my description:
There was a 'U' in the middle that was wide enough to keep your shins from being scraped to death.
(I also make a great stick man too!)


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

ahhhhh,, we have one of the those hanging out on the floor... I was wondering what that was for!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Sam!
> Hey...are you seeing any of this?
> Daily Express: The World's Greatest Newspaper :: News / Showbiz :: 4,000 people a week trying to leave UK
> 
> Sounds like your country is experiencing a lot of the same things we are here...but is more concentrated due to UK being physically smaller...



Yeah, its no wonder really. In 10 years time, the UK is going to be full of people who are unemployed, unskilled and can barely speak English! Honestly, some places in London are so full of immigrants that they don't even have to learn our language! I mean c'mon . . . MAKE A FUCKING EFFORT!! Come over here and get handed all these benefits off our idiotic government, God it makes me boil over  . . . . .   

Anyway, im hanging around incase there's a sudden shortage in highly educated individuals. then i might be able to attract a decent wage!

Sorry, i do love a rant!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 9, 2007)

*Thursday 9th August*

Okay, cardio this morning :

*45 mins Treadmill and X trainer - intervals*
UT1/AT,  avg hr 154-166bpm (79%-86%)

I was knackered after this, but got into a good bit on my new CD and just couldn't stop my legs from pumping!!

Because we're racing all weekend, im taking tomorrow off the gym completely. So, instead of missing my PUSH workout, im going back to the gym to do it tonight. Will post it tomorrow!

Oh and can i just say - _MY FUCKING ASS HURTS_

Okay, all better now


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> In 10 years time, the UK is going to be full of people who are unemployed, unskilled and can barely speak English!



WALES FTW!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> WALES FTW!



I just pissed myself laughing!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 9, 2007)

Funny - what Burner mentioned reminded me of an email my mate sent me when all this shit was in the news a couple months ago. Here it is:

*Illegal Immigrants Poem*

I cross ocean, poor and broke.
Take bus, see employment folk.
Nice man treat me good in there.
Say I need to see welfare.
Welfare say, "You come no more,
we send cash right to your door."
Welfare cheques - they make you wealthy!
NHS - it keep you healthy!

By and by, I got plenty money.
Thanks to you, British dummy!
Write to friends in motherland.
Tell them "come fast as you can."
They come in turbans and Ford trucks.
I buy big house with welfare bucks!
They come here, we live together.
More welfare cheques, it gets better!

Fourteen families, they moving in,
but neighbour's patience wearing thin.
Finally, white guy moves away.
Now I buy his house,then I say,
"Find more aliens for house to rent."
And in the yard I put a tent.
Everything is very good,
and soon we own the neighbourhood,

We have hobby, it's called breeding.
Welfare pay for baby's feeding.
Kids need dentist? Wife need pills?
We get free! We got no bills!
Britain crazy! They pay all year,
To keep welfare running here.
We think UK darn good place.
Too darn good for the white man race!
If they no like us, they can scram.
Got lots of room in Pakistan!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

'morning!
 I read that yesterday...sounds we have a mutual...problem.
It just annoys me that our 'leaders' are so free w/ my hard earned tax dollars to help people that have no right to it...
I can go on and on.
Yes...I have a heart and feel sympathetic to those who cannot actually work...but for those..and there are a lot...who get over on the system on MY money..and yours...friggin furiates me...
There's me rant!

heh...I like that word: knackered...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

katt said:


> ahhhhh,, we have one of the those hanging out on the floor... I was wondering what that was for!


it was awesome. Try your next set of deads with it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 9, 2007)

45 minutes at that pace would be killer! way to go


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah - it was burning like the fires of hell! And just to finish myself off completely, i went back in the pm for my PUSH workout. Here it is:

*Thursday 9th August - 2nd session*

Push

Shoulder Press - _this is being swapped for military press but all the bars were in use tonight_
(44lb) 10/10
(53) 5/4

Bench Press
(55) 10/10
(60) 10/9
(66) 6/6/6   _+5  _

Lat Raises
(16lb DB's) 10/10
(18lb DB's) 5/5/4

Front Raises
(16's) 7/7/6

Skullcrushers
(27lb) 10/10

My mate was in the gym at the same time as me last night, and he offered to spot me on the bench press. I've got to say, i felt so secure with him there that i was able to attempt more reps than i thought i would - with the result of adding 5 reps to this session! Im so pleased!

But of course, my boobies and shoulders are very tender today!

Im off racing for the weekend, so hope you all have a good one and i'll hopefully have some pictures and winning tankards to show off when i get back!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice increase on the bench there! 

And im sure you can find somebody to help you out with some deep tissue massage to relieve boobie-doms 

Good luck this weekend! Go for gold!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> And im sure you can find somebody to help you out with some deep tissue massage to relieve boobie-doms



Ha - how rude


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

you brought it up.....

'Morning!
It is nice to have a spotter...you can let go of that fear of being trapped under a bar...so you can now go full effort. Good job!

Good luck on the races!


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah - it was burning like the fires of hell! And just to finish myself off completely, i went back in the pm for my PUSH workout. Here it is:
> 
> *Thursday 9th August - 2nd session*
> 
> ...



Great workout Sammy!  Damn you're catching up to me!!    I agree, it's so much better with a spotter - you can push yourself without the fear that the bar is going to fall on your head..


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

great workout Sam, your shoulder press is awesome

good luck with the races!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Great workout Sammy!  Damn you're catching up to me!!    I agree, it's so much better with a spotter - you can push yourself without the fear that the bar is going to fall on your head..



Thanks Katt! Yeah - it was good. Still felt very stiff on Saturday! 

And i've a LONG way to go before i get anywhere near your numbers!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 13, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout Sam, your shoulder press is awesome
> 
> good luck with the races!



Cheers Scar! Hopefully i'll push those numbers a bit further in the next couple of weeks!

*Weekend Racing*

Well, we had a very successful weekend of rowing in Peterborough! The sun was shining and it was very warm but we all had a great time. I got a bit dehydrated on Saturday, then got a bit sunburned on Sunday, so today i don't feel too good! My muscles feel fine, so stiffness or anything, but my head is quite sore and i have a bit of sunburn on my forehead. I think im having a half day in the lab, and im going to skip my training today, and do it tomorrow. 

I feel a bit like a big jessie for not doing my workout but i don't think my head could take it, and its supposed to be Pull today so i really want to blast it now that im onto my new program.

I have lots of photos which i'll post in a little while!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, here are a couple of pictures taken from the roof terrace of our boathouse looking up and down river. The last one is me and two of my crewmates, im in the middle.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 13, 2007)

And here are a few of the course and our guys and gals racing hard! The guys 4+ ended up winning both their categories on the Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

Great photos!   Rowing looks like it would be so much fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Happy Monday! Great pics! Looks like a beautiful day to be on the river!
What..the sun actually....shines in England?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 13, 2007)

great pics Sam!

I've always though rowing would be cool, but me and water are pretty much worst enemies.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes guys - rowing is AMAZING!!  But then, im biased!!

In fact, i love it so much that i've decided to do the Boston Rowing Marathon in September! (Boston, UK not US!). Website here:

Boston Rowing Marathon

which will be lots of fun, im sure!!

Anyway, feeling much recovered after my bout of sunstroke yesterday, so i hit the gym with a vengance. Here's my workout:

*Tuesday 14th August*

Assisted CG Pullups
(-33lb) 8/7/5  _+3  _

Cable Row
(66lb) 7/7/6  _+2  _

Straight-Arm Cable Row
(66lb) 10/10
(77) 8/8

Lat Pull Down
(93lb) 12/11
(107) 8/6  _-1_

Upright Row
(55) 6/6/6  _+2  _

Shrugs
(53) 10/10  _+6  _
(61) 6/6  _+4kg_

Bicep Curl
(44) 10/7/6

*Marathon Training*
15km - 29 min on, 1 min off
*74m 48s* @ 2:22.4/500m
heart rate 152-160 (78%-82%)

Im knackered now - and my ass hurts like mad! Im definately taking my seat pad next time!


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

You should remember that pad next time!   Nice workout!

So, are you going to do a marathon?? And when is it?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, im doing the Boston Rowing Marathon in Lincolnshire in the North of England. It is only 4 weeks away, on Sunday the 16th September, so i have to start training pretty intensively for it.

I always wanted to do a marathon, but i knew i could never run one. My knees and hips would just give way completely! But rowing . . . . now i could do that . . . . 

It will probably be my first and last marathon of any kind!


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

What's the duration of a rowing marathon?  Miles?

Are you rowing over for practice ?  haha


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 14, 2007)

Its 31 miles or 50 km. Should take us between 4.5 to 5hours to finish it! I did 15km today on the rowing machine and i was about to die of boredom -honestly! My crewmates better have some decent chat while we're rowing!!

Nah - not doing it for practice. I've been training pretty intensively in the top squad at my club for the past couple of years and i'm going to have to cool it a little next year with my PhD coming to an end, so i just thought 'Bugger it!', lets have a go at this while my cardiovascular fitness is so good, and it can be like a farewell type thing.

Well, that's my excuse anyway. Everyone else thinks im daft! 

Im starting to think so myself!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2007)

awesome workout katt!

all that pulling/rowing (DBs) and then rowing (in the boat...or kayak? I dunno what it is called lol) is insane!


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workout katt!
> 
> all that pulling/rowing (DBs) and then rowing (in the boat...or kayak? I dunno what it is called lol) is insane!




????????


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2007)

...and working on a PhD?????


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2007)

katt said:


> ????????



lol, my bad...SAM!

forgive me, I am a bit tired right now


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats funny! If it was Katts workout it would probably involve her picking up the boat and doing squats with the damn thing!!

No - i did my PULL workout in the gym, then did 15km on the rowing machine. most of my training for the marathon will be on the rowing machine since we're supposed to be on holiday from rowing at the moment!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and working on a PhD?????



Yeah - its not so bad really. Still get most of the benefits of student status!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, Legs today:

*Wednesday 15th August*

Deadlifts
(55) 10
(66) 10/10
(77) 10/10
(88) 10/10
(99) 6/6    _Increased the weights and reps but there's still too many sets in here!_

Split Squats - each leg
(55) 8/8*   _* denotes a rest/pause of 5 breaths without racking the weight_
(66) 7/7*
(77) 6/6  _+4  _   Legs shaking here  

Front Squats - try out
Bar only - 44lb - 10/10   _i find these really tough  _

Leg Extension
(83) 10
(94) 8/7/7

Hip Adductor
(63) 10/10
(71) 8/6

Standing Calf Raise
(121) 10/10
(126) 8/6   _+2.5kg   _

I took a chance with this workout today to be honest. I wasn't sure if it would be that productive after the marathon training i did yesterday. My legs felt okay this morning so i went for it and ended up having a solid workout!  

Just a couple of things though.

1. I need to start deadlifts on a heavier weight - i know, i know, but because im so new to them i like to start off low. Problem with that is that i end up running out of steam just as im getting to the good bits, i.e. the higher weights!

2. Front squats are killer! Im having problems with where to put my hands and im going to ask Katts advice on this.

3. I have also realised ( in addition to Scarface) that i am doing calf raises with more weight than i am squatting/deadlifting.   This means i am a pussy and i must rectify the situation as soon as possible.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's a good representation of a front squat.
BENCH KICKBACKS

If you have any questions on any lift...chances are you can fnd it here.

AbcBodybuilding.comhttp://www.abcbodybuilding.com/excercise/


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, id never thought of doing them with my arms crossed over the top! Might give that a try next time - cheers mate!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

the only thing I don't care for them is that the bar is up against your throat...


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like a sweet workout to me Sam!...see I got it right this time, yay! lol

very nice split squats

and yes welcome to the sad boat of being able to calf raise more than you can squat...we shall fix that though, eh?

I did not know you were doing a PhD..what are you studying?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> looks like a sweet workout to me Sam!...see I got it right this time, yay! lol
> 
> very nice split squats
> 
> ...



Yes, we should compare notes every week and see how much better we are doing from one week to the next! Im up for that! When's your next leg day? Mine will be on Weds next week.

Im doing a PhD in Microbial Ecology. Im studying the bacteria on the human tongue surface, in order to find out what makes them stick to human cells (therefore what gives them the capacity for pathogenicity). We're hoping to find some completely novel bacteria into the bargain. Its a very cool project and opens the door for me to get into working with pathogenic bacteria as tools for bioterrorism - which is what im really interested in!

What are you studying?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Im doing a PhD in *Microbial Ecology*. Im studying the bacteria on the human tongue surface, in order to find out what makes them stick to human cells (therefore what gives them the capacity for *pathogenicity*). We're hoping *to* find some completely novel bacteria into the bargain. Its a very cool project and opens the door for me to get into working with *pathogenic bacteria* as tools for *bioterrorism* - which is what im really interested in!


 
My brain just exploded!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Every time i see Big Brother, i think of you cos of that Welsh guy thats on it. Do you watch it?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Im having a day off the gym today. My ass is KILLING ME!

Goddam those Deadlifts 

Tomorrow is PUSH and another session of marathon training - 15km.

I've 4 weeks until the marathon, and my coach doesn't think we should go over the top with training since it's our 'off-season', so i was thinking of doing the following:

this week - 2 x 15km
next week - 2 x 17.5km
following week - 2 x 20km
week before marathon - 1 x 25km

It's not an awful lot of training, i know. I have never done a marathon before and would appreciate any comments anyone might have. The marathon is 50km (31 miles) so should take anything between 4-4.5 hours. Any thoughts/changes?


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm thinking the third week you should push yourself more, that's just my thoughts... the last week of training you're only doing half of what is going to be required, right?

I know when my daughter trained from her running marathon, which was 26. miles, she had to do a 22 mile run a couple weeks before, then the last week was an easy 18 miler before the event.  Maybe rowing is different, I don't know.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes - that makes complete sense! You're right, i should make the week before my most intense training week. 

I just don't know if i can face the thought of sitting on the rowing machine for 3 hours though . . . .


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

I just re-read what I said and it's not the week before,, it's the week before that...   So hard training 2 weeks out, then moderate/low training the week before... sorry


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah - so where i have written to do 2 x 20k, i would do say 35-40km that week and have the following week (the week before the actual marathon) as an (easy!) 20k or something?


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah - so where i have written to do 2 x 20k, i would do say 35-40km that week and have the following week (the week before the actual marathon) as an (easy!) 20k or something?



Exactly!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Coolio! Cheers a bunch Katt! 

Although, just so you know, i'll be cursing you when im sitting on that rowing machine for hours and hours . . . .


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Every time i see Big Brother, i think of you cos of that Welsh guy thats on it. Do you watch it?


 
Ive watched it once or twice, but i didnt notice the welsh guy!

Was he north or south wales?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Fuck knows.

All i know is he says 'aye' all the time, makes me laugh!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Fuck knows.
> 
> All i know is he says 'aye' all the time, makes me laugh!



Lol, i do that actually...


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yes, we should compare notes every week and see how much better we are doing from one week to the next! Im up for that! When's your next leg day? Mine will be on Weds next week.
> 
> Im doing a PhD in Microbial Ecology. Im studying the bacteria on the human tongue surface, in order to find out what makes them stick to human cells (therefore what gives them the capacity for pathogenicity). We're hoping to find some completely novel bacteria into the bargain. Its a very cool project and opens the door for me to get into working with pathogenic bacteria as tools for bioterrorism - which is what im really interested in!
> 
> What are you studying?



that sounds really interesting! I've always sucked at ecology and biology but I find all the concepts and everything interesting.

right now I am in an undergrad with geology, not sure the exact direction but I'll figure that out soon enough. after my 4th year I'm considering a masters...hard to say about a PhD in it though lol.

and about those calf raises, I was supposed to do legs today but things fell through for me again


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, i do that actually...



Me too! I once lived with a Geordie, and for 6 months after moving out said 'Way-aye man' after every sentence!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that sounds really interesting! I've always sucked at ecology and biology but I find all the concepts and everything interesting.
> 
> right now I am in an undergrad with geology, not sure the exact direction but I'll figure that out soon enough. after my 4th year I'm considering a masters...hard to say about a PhD in it though lol.
> 
> and about those calf raises, I was supposed to do legs today but things fell through for me again



That's cool! I found that just having an Honours degree in Microbiology wasn't enough to allow me to get a decent job. Every interview i went to was like 'you don't have any experience'   and i thought, how the hell am i supposed to get experience if no-one gives me a job? Even a shitty job would've been a start, but no. So i bummed aabout for a while, not really sure what to do and always being a bit scared of taking on something so huge as a PhD. I looked at a few Masters courses and there were some great ones on Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, but they cost £4500 for one year, and im already £15,000 in debt from my undergrad, i just couldn't possibly afford it.

I started looking into PhD's when i realised that most of them attracted some kind of research council or industry funding, and that i was quietly going no-where just doing a boring job in a factory because i couldn't get anything that was relevant to me. I was very lucky to get the PhD position i have now, and im loving every second of it. I hope your circumstances dont mean that you have to do one, as i did, but rather that you choose it to better yourself and to get more experience in a particular thing that you are very interested in. 

That's one thing about a PhD. When you finish your degree you'll know a llittle about a wide range of things. When you finish a PhD, you know everything about a tiny little thing, that probably 5 people in the whole world are interested in to the same extent as you! 

One of the girls here in our lab is a geologist. Because our lab is primarily a microbiology lab, my supervisor designed a project for her which incorporates both geology and microbiology. At the moment, she is looking at ice and rock core samples from Iceland, and she is trying to find out more about the bacteria that lived (and still live) in these soils from millions of years ago. She loves it, and we all think its a really cool (pun intended!) project!

Anyway - Im sorry i rambled on a bit there. I just wish that i had had someone to talk to about starting a PhD, maybe then i wouldn't have been so scared of the whole thing!

So . . . . . . c'mon. Leg day. Is it happening today or what?!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay, Push workout today:

*Friday 17th August*

Military Press
(33lb) 10/10
(38) 9
(44) 5/4

Flat Bench
(55) 10/10
(60) 10/9
(66) 6/6
(71) 4/4  _really happy with this   - met my numbers from last week without my spotter!_

Lat Raises
(15lb DB's) 10
(17.5lb DB's) 6/6  _+2   _

Front Raises
(15's) 8/7/5

Tricep Pushdown
(32lb) 10
(38) 9/8

*Marathon Training*

17,500m - took 1h 25m 47s  -  split time 2:22.5/500m
24spm throughout
heart rate 154-160bpm (79-82%)

My arse went numb after about 35 minutes

At 48 minutes i thought 'why the fuck am i doing this to myself?'

After 57 minutes my mp3 batteries died

After 57.5 minutes i wanted to kill myself

After 63 minutes, i went into a dreamlike state, where i dreamed that i was doing a 17,500m session on the erg

After 70 minutes i realised it was more of a living nightmare

On finishing my session, i had to slide my hands off the handles because i couldn't actually open them to let go! 

Just call me . . . . .  THE CLAW   

Seriously though - it was fucking awful. My ass has never taken such a beating!


----------



## katt (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't you have gel pads you can sit on, or does that make any difference?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah, i do but the pain just moves around to be honest. I also dont have a particularly fat arse, all my fat goes straight to my belly and my butt is quite flat, so im probably worse off to start with!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 17, 2007)

no worries, I like hearing people talk about their school experience especially when they are doing a PhD or have already finished it.

if I did it, it would be because I chose to do it. I am considering an honours right now, but I dunno if I would be able to pull it off.

as for the leg day, MAYBE tomorrow hard to say, I'll be getting ready to head back to school over the weekend

awesome workout though! 1.5 hours! CRAZY


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice benching Sam. Your doing very well. Oh by the way hi!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Me too! I once lived with a Geordie, and for 6 months after moving out said 'Way-aye man' after every sentence!




Way-aye, y'alreet pet!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

How did I miss this journal?  Awesome workouts and training method, good job Sam.  I have always heard rowing is so damn hard.  Takes a special person to stick with it.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice benching Sam. Your doing very well. Oh by the way hi!



Hi Double D! Thanks a bunch! In getting there, slowly but surely. Hows things with you? Hope you're well!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Way-aye, y'alreet pet!



Alright pal? How's life treating you this week?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> How did I miss this journal?  Awesome workouts and training method, good job Sam.  I have always heard rowing is so damn hard.  Takes a special person to stick with it.



Hey Jersey!    Welcome to my journal! 

Thanks for your kind comments, if you've any suggestions how i can make my training better, throw them my way. Im glad to learn!

As for rowing - yes its hard!! Thankfully i've a great team of girls that i get on really well with, so every failure is felt by all and every success is shared by others in your crew. Gives me the drive i need to get into the gym every day!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay, now that we're in the 'off' season, i went to the gym on Saturday to do a bit of marathon training.

*Saturday 18th August*

Treadmill 60 mins - 4.7 miles
Rowing Machine 30 mins - 6288m @ 2:23.5/500m

Overall 90mins UT1 training

_I changed things up a bit today from just sitting on the erg for 90 mins (didn't think my ass could take it!). The last couple of sessions, my ass has hurt so bad by the end of it, i just couldn't take it any longer. So i felt that i hadn't really had a session where i tested my fitness, just how long i could sit on my arse! So, I decided to run for an hour then get on the erg and see how long i could hold out before my fitness gave in. Yeah, it was only 90 minutes! I've a long way to go before im ready for this marathon!!_


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

*Monday 20th August*

Pull-

Assisted CG Pullups
(-33lb) 9/7/5  _+1  _
(-22lb) 3/3

Cable Row
(66) 7/7/6  _+2 _  

Straight Arm Cable Row
(77) 10/10  _+4   _
(88) 6/6

Upright Row
(44) 7/7/6  _+2   _

Shrugs
(61) 10/10
(71) 6/6

Bicep Curl
(44) 10/7/5


*Cardio*
Treadmill - Intervals  2.05 miles
90sec @ 7m/hr, 90sec @ 3.5m/hr
heart rate 145-170 (74%-88%)

Good workout today - nice and short after marathon training! Added weight/reps to most of my exercises, but was especially pleased with assisted Pullups, which im hoping to be doing with BW by the end of the year, and upright row, which i seem to have been stuck at this weight and reps forever! Good stuff!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

cardio is looking good Sam! keep it up.

very nice workout too, pullups are getting stronger all the time!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

howdy!
looks like you are gonna be doing full pull ups pretty soon!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 21, 2007)

I hope so guys. Its quite hard to do assisted pullups with such little assistance, as my knees are only half resting on the pad. When I start the lift, one knee comes off the pad, and it moves around - it's annoying more than anything. So yes - i can't wait to be doing full pullups!!

*Tuesday 21st August*

*Marathon training today*:
25,000m  @  2:23.5/500m  24spm
*2 hours 6 minutes and 19 sec*
heart rate 148 - 158 bpm (76%-81%)

I just rowed a half marathon.

No amount of words can express the amount of pain i am in at the moment.

So i'll use this smilie instead


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2007)

I know...that thing is annoying like that, isn't it?
So...just go do pull ups!

sounds like you are in need of a good massage and hot tub...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh mate - like you wouldn't believe!

I did actually try BW pullups a couple of weeks ago. I ended up hanging from the bars for ages, completely unable to lift myself up, and swinging like some kind of chimp! I just let it go. I couldn't face the embarrasment any longer!!

What about you? Have you lost your mojo?!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

I can't even imagine that! 25000m!!:thumbs

thats like for me to row to my gym when I need to go, lol! awesome stuff Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 22, 2007)

It hurt, i can tell you!

Im having the day off today. I'll do my legs workout tomorrow - i would rather spend the day recovering!

And its pissing down with rain - pants


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> What about you? Have you lost your mojo?!


I have it...but really no where to let it out.
I'm still working on fixing it.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay, my leg workout today *ROCKED*!!!

Yeah - i was so excited, i high-fived myself!!!

*Thursday 23rd August*

Deadlifts
(55) 10/10 warmup
(88) 10/10
(99) 10/10
(110) 8/8
(121) 5/5  _Yeah - rock on!! Feeling great!  _ *up 22lb overall!*

Split Squats * denotes a rest pause - without racking the bar
(66) 8/8*
(77) 7/7
(88) 6/6  _Tough - very heavy - *added 11lb today*!_

Front Squats
(55) 10/10  _getting more comfortable with these every time! - *added 11lb today*_

Leg Extension
(94) 10/9  _Felt really strong_
(104) 6/6  _Felt amazing - can't believe im shifting this weight!! *added 11lb*_

Standing Calf Raises
(132) 10/10

*Cardio - 60 mins overall - X trainer*
148bpm - 157bpm (76%-81%)

Im so pumped about this workout! It was great!!

I just got fed up of low weight - high reps, and calf raising more than i deadlift or squat. Me and Scarface are on a mission to take the weight right up on our big compound lifts - BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW! Look at those deadlifts!  Good job!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2007)

What she said!
Go BIG!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice workout Sam. Look at you go on those deadlifts!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have to say, your deadlifts are looking great!

and everything else too, all the weight that went up, great stuff!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 24, 2007)

Awww, you guys are amazing!! Thanks so much for your support - it means alot to me!  

Okay, todays workout was Push:

*Friday 24th August*

Military Press
(36) 10/10
(44) 6/5  _+2_

Flat Bench Press
(60) 10/10
(66) 6/5
(71) 4/4  _+1_

Lat Raises
(17.5) 8/8/6   _+2_

Front Raises
(16's) 8/7/5  _i just can't seem to improve on these - they are so tough!_

Tricep Pushdown
(36) 10/10
(45) 5/5

*Cardio - Marathon Training*
18km in 1hour 28 minutes @ 2:21.0/500m
heart rate 154-160bpm (79%-82%)


Great workout today - the marathon training isn't so bad on weight training days because i take one Ephidrene capsule before working out, and it really helps keep me motivated during the marathon sessions!

Im away home for the weekend, im going to a dance festival tomorrow and then to Pacha at night. Its a Bank Holiday Weekend here, so we're all off on Monday!! It will give me a chance to rest up - which is great news!!

Hope you all have a great weekend - we've to get some sunshine too - can you believe it (probably not!!).


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 28, 2007)

*Tuesday 28th August*

Push: 5 x 5 with 1min RI

Cable Row
(66lb) 5 x 5  _up to 77lb next time_

Straight Arm Cable Row
(88lb) 5 x 5  _up to 100lb next time_

Assisted CG Pullups
(-33lb) 5 x 5  _reduce assistance to 26lb next time_

Upright Row
(55lb) 5 x 5  _up to 60lb next time_

Shrugs
(79lb) 5 x 5  _up to 88lb next time_

Bicep Curl
(44lb) 5 x 5  _up to 52lb next time_

Just fancied changing things up a little bit today. To be honest, i got a bit fed up of working to failure all the time, and it's probably not a great idea to train like that so often. So, it was good fun, although a little bit on the easier side, but im sure that will change next week when *all* the weights go up!!


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)

Great workouts Sam!

When is your marathon again,,, two weeks?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's two weeks on Sunday, the 16th of September.

We had our first outing on the river yesterday, Gawd, i've blisters on my hands already! It's not going to be pleasant, i can tell you!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2007)

holy shrugs, batgirl!
those are nice!


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, it's two weeks on Sunday, the 16th of September.
> 
> We had our first outing on the river yesterday, Gawd, i've blisters on my hands already! It's not going to be pleasant, i can tell you!!



Not that gloves would make any difference for that distance... but, do you wear them??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, it's two weeks on Sunday, the 16th of September.
> 
> We had our first outing on the river yesterday, Gawd, i've blisters on my hands already! It's not going to be pleasant, i can tell you!!


You will ROCK!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't wear gloves, no. Our coach doesn't like us to wear them when training, as we shouldn't wear them when racing, so i just dont bother with them. 

Im buying packs and packs of blister plasters though!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> holy shrugs, batgirl!
> those are nice!



Cheers mate! 

I do them with DB's at the moment, because i think i get a better range of movement with them. But next time im going to have to try them on the flat bench machine, because the DB's are getting too heavy for me to lift on and off the racks now  

Somehow, i don't think im going to be loving shrugs quite so much anymore


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You will ROCK!



Cheers Jersey! You're fairly rockin' yourself mate!!  


*Wednesday 29th August*

Marathon Session
20k - 1 hour 36 minutes  @  2:20.4/500m, 24spm
156-163bpm (80%-84%)

Bloody hell, im pooped. 

Going back tonight to try legs 5 x 5 style!! Woo-hoo    Im actually quite excited about this!


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Let me know how your 5x5 goes for legs!  I've been looking into that also.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 30, 2007)

*Wednesday 29th August - PM*

*Legs: 5 x 5* 1 min RI

Split Squats - 93lb
5 x 5
_very, very tough!_

Deadlifts - 121lb
5 x 5
_not too bad, increase weight next time_

Front Squats - 66lb
5 x 5
_wobbling a bit with these, but getting there. Inc weight next time_

Leg Extension - 104lb
5 x 5
_just managed 5 on the last set of these so should up the weight next time. Problem is, the next weight on the stack is 126lb, a full 24lb increase, and i can't lift it! What am i going to do?_ 

Seated Calf Raise - 66lb
5 x 5
_increase weight next time!_

I wanted to do 5 x 5 with legs as a way of forcing myself to add weight to these exercises. Although i have been working very hard on squats and things in the past, i've always held back just a little, through fear of injury or failure. The fact that i shift more weight on a standing calf raise than on a squat or deadlift made me realise that im not training to my full potential. So, i'll follow 5 x 5 for a few weeks, and see how the weight increases go! 

One thing about 5 x 5 though, is that it makes for a quick session! No changing plates or pissing about trying to find the ones you want! YAY!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 30, 2007)

katt said:


> Let me know how your 5x5 goes for legs!  I've been looking into that also.



Katt, the most immediate difference is the time. My normal leg workout takes 60-70 minutes, doing 5 x 5 i was done in 50 minutes, and that was with a 10 minute warmup!!  

I only allowed myself 60s rest though, but it gave me just enough time to regroup and get stuck in again!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice leg workout - heavy split squats!!!

On the leg extensions... we have extra "little" weights that can be put on the machines... in increments of 5 or 7.5 lbs... do you have those?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't think we do have them, Katt. This is the sort of thing i need. I wonder if i can buy them and just take them with me to the gym each day?

Hmmm. . . . . . 

I'll look into that, thanks!


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

sam, u can also just have someone stand by the weight stack and put alittle pressure on it, i catch katt doing that occasionaly.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

ok, so that 's only for you... because I know you can do "just that little bit more"


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

sure, if u say so!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 31, 2007)

Funny!!

*Thursday 30th August*

Was really buggered after my leg workout on Weds, so only did 1 hour cardio @ UT2 threshold. Went like this:

30 mins X trainer: 
30 mins Bike
129-142bpm (66%-73%)

*Friday 31st August*

PUSH - 5 X 5 - 1min RI

Military Press - 44lb
5 x 5
_Just managed 5 on the last set, up the weight next time  _

Flat Bench - 66lb
5 x 5
_Relatively easy, up weight next time  _

Lat Raises - 18's
5 x 5 
_just managed 5 on the last set, up next time!_

Front Raises - 16's
5/5/5/4/4
_a very tough exercise for me, never mind!_

Tricep Push Down - 45lb
5 x 5
_You know what that means . . .  yes, up next time  _

Great workout, im loving 5 x 5! The only problem is going to be moving up the weights, i think i'll spend a very long time on the next weight up, as there's such a big difference in the increments. Oh well, needs must!

Im off up to Edinburgh for a conference next week   and to pop in and visit mum and dad, so i'll not be posting for a week. I probably won't have an awful lot of time to fit workouts in, but im hoping to get at least 2 marathon sessions in and two weights sessions while im away. It's not much but it'll have to do.  

Hope you all have a great week, and i'll try and smash some numbers to post when i get back!


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2007)

HI!!     Have a great time next week!


----------



## Double D (Aug 31, 2007)

So this is what you have been up to since I have been gone. Looks killer to me. Nice work Sam!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

looks like your workouts haven't lost any jump at all!

squats and deads are looking good too...now for me to start! lol


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok - what's the countdown to the marathon????


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 7, 2007)

*Hey all!! Im back!!*

So, i ended up having about a week off, with only a couple of workouts in the middle. As a result, im feeling fresh and ready to go - back to the gym!!

Here are my workouts over the last week


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you're back!!   ok, marathon update.... 1 week?


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sunday 2nd September*

Full Body

Rear Delt Row - 33lb
10/10/10

Upright Row - 44lb
10/9/9

Shrugs - 88lb
5 X 5

Military Press - 50lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Flat Bench - 71lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 3

Deadlift - 126lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

SLDL - 126lb
5, 5, 4

Leg Extension - Precor no 13
5 X 5   TUT = 2s

Leg Curl - Precor no 7
5 X 5   TUT = 2s

Tough workout - really ramped it up as i knew i wasn't going to get much time in the gym in the following few days


*Tuesday 4th September*

Playing with a few of my fave exercises today!

Bent Over Row - 80lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Incline DB Bench - 26's
5, 5, 5, 5, 2

Incline Pec Flyes - 17's
5 x 5

Rear Delt Flyes - 14's
5 x 5 

OH Squat - 35lb
8, 8, 8, 8, 7

Split Squats - 80lb
8, 8, 7 
_Grip failing first here, usually do this with a bar, not DB's!   _

30 mins Treadmill - UT1
3.8km @ 153 - 160bpm (78%-82%)

Great workout! First time i've done most of these exercises, loved incline flyes which really targetted my front delts! These were sore for 3 days afterwards!! Brilliant!

Had a great time in Edinburgh and have lots of beautiful photos to put up, so i'll get them sorted out and be back in a while!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 7, 2007)

hey Katt!

Yes, my gawd, Marathon is a week Sunday, the 16th September!! Im shitting a brick!! Especially since i haven't done any marathon training since i've been away, i got on the rowing machine this morning with the intention of doing 25k and could only do 15k! Oh no!!

I better get my ass in gear!

*Friday 7th September*

Speaking of which:

15,000m - 1hour 14 mins
 160-169bpm (82% - 87%)

God, i was sweating like a nun in a brothel! Then the gym supervisor comes up to me and says 'you've been on holiday haven't you? I thought you had, you've put on weight'.

Nice.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, here are some pictures of my beatuiful home city. If you haven't yet visited Scotland, or Edinburgh, i hope these photos will convince you that it is well worth a trip!

Off to the gym to do a full body now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 7, 2007)

wow! great workouts Sam! doesn't look like you missed a beat to me!

but you better get on that machine and get rowing for your marathon!.. lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 7, 2007)

great pictures too, by the way.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics, Sam!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome pics Sam!  

My 'mum', who I call 'Mom' since I was born and raised in the US, is British.  She grew up in Seven Oaks, Kent.  Are you close to there?  Unfortunately I have only been to London once, and I was only 3 years old.

Best of luck in you marathon.  Kick some butt!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> but you better get on that machine and get rowing for your marathon!.. lol



Let me tell you mate - i made up for my procrastination last week over the weekend! Ouch!!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome pics Sam!
> 
> My 'mum', who I call 'Mom' since I was born and raised in the US, is British.  She grew up in Seven Oaks, Kent.  Are you close to there?  Unfortunately I have only been to London once, and I was only 3 years old.
> 
> Best of luck in you marathon.  Kick some butt!



Hey Jersey! Yes, Im quite close to Kent, its a bit more south east of where i am living at the moment but its not all that far away. Have you visited? I hear it's a nice place! You won't remeber much of London if you were only 3 when you visited, but it is a vibrant, interesting city and also worth a trip!

And as for the marathon, thanks for your encouragement!! I'll need all of it and more!!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, weekend training - all done on the river and in our marathon crew!

*Saturday 8th September*

70 mins rowing - UT1/2
heart rate 130-140bpm
_did a few exercises, sharp catches, holding in the finishes, balance stuff, etc_

*Sunday 9th September*

110 mins rowing - UT1
heart rate 147-159bpm (76%-82%)
_we rowed this session as if it was the marathon, doing 29 mins on and 1 min off. It hurt. I wasn't all that tired when we stopped, but i now know what it feels like to have arthritis in both hips   _


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

*Monday 10th September*

*Legs - 5 x 5 :  RI = 1min*

Deadlifts - 126lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4
_ouch - these are heavy_

Split Squats - 100lb
5, 4, 4, 4, 3
_balance more of an issue with these this time!_

Leg Extension - 104lb
5 X 5

Leg Extension - 115lb
5
_Tried out the higher weight and managed 5 so up the weight next week_

Standing Calf Raises - 132lb
5 X 5
_Trying to keep these down in weight so i have a chance to let my squats and deads catch up a bit!!_

*Legs session is normally a Friday, but because the marathon is Sunday, i want to be fully recovered, so threw legs in today. I'll probably do one more weights session of push/pull on Wednesday and that'll be it for this week. Only another one or two marathon sessions too and i'll be ready to go!  *


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 10, 2007)

yes it looks like you did make up for it! very nice job! and that workout is not too shabby either..good stuff!


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2007)

Dang Sam.. you're moving on up there!!  Very nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Im shitting a brick!!


well, THAT should make you lighter and faster...
 
Hiya Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 11, 2007)

^ Funny Guy


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, it did make me smile! Anyway, here's what i got up to today:

*Tuesday 11th September*

*Marathon Training - 20,000m*
*1h 38m 55s*
avg split: 2:21.6/500m
avg hr: 156-164bpm  (80%-84%)

_Good training session today, possibly the last before the marathon, which is Sunday BTW!! Felt good on my sore legs after yesterdays training session, so yeah - all good!_


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

*WOW!*  That's really awesome Sam!  Good job!!   

I hope you kick ass at the marathon!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 11, 2007)

20 000m?! that's insane! very nice


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 12, 2007)

Cheers guys. 

Im hoping no-one is at the finish line taking pictures. There will just be a puddle where Sam used to be!!


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2007)

That will be the best picture though... the smile when you're actually finished!!  The victory!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah - the smile which means im on my way to the chip shop, to get the biggest fish and chips you've ever seen!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2007)

lol mmm fish and chips...*drooling* ha!

you'll do fine. the best feeling will be the feeling that you accomplished something that great! 1st, 2nd or 3rd is just icing on the cake.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 13, 2007)

^ True Story!

*Wednesday 12th September*

Pull - 5 x 5: 1m RI

Cable Row - 77lb
5, 4, 4, 3, 3

Assisted CG Pullups - -28lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 4

Upright Row - 55lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4

Seated Row - 83lb
5 x 5

Shrugs - 100lb
5 x 5

Bicep Curl - 53lb
5, 4, 3, 3, 2

*Cardio - 60 mins UT2 Bike*
14miles @ 135-142bpm (70%-73%)

_Good workout today - the pullups are so tough for me, and it feels like im never going to be able to do BW pullups - EVER! Man, at least the shrugs were good. I increased TUT at the top, and boy, that hurt!   _

Push and another UT2 cardio session today - just taking it easy!


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2007)

Good workout Sam..  Have you tried doing negatives on your pullups?  I did that and it seem to help me tremendously!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm, that's a good idea. I'll give that a try when i change my program around again! 

Thanks Katt!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2007)

pullups are tough for anyone, unless you're Double D! haha..I wonder how everything is with him anyway!...oh sorry, Sam's thread not his.

great workout though

 you don't really need to change you're program around to incorperate the negatives. just do like 1 or 2 negatives at the end of every set, or maybe just on the last set.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats a good idea Scar - i'll give it a try next time. Somethings telling me it's going to hurt though!!

*Thursday 13th September*

Push - 5 x 5 : 1min RI

Military Press - 50lb
5,5,5,5,3

Flat Bench - 77lb
5, 4, 3, 3, 3 *- New PR!*

Incline Pec Flyes - 18's
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Lat Raises - 18's
5 x 5

Tricep Pushdown - 45lb
5 x 5  


*Cardio - 60 min Bike UT2*
16miles @ 132-144bpm (68%-74%)

_Well guys, that was my last training session before the Marathon, which takes place on Sunday. Today - Friday - im just resting, then we travel up to lincon on Saturday, and race to Boston on Sunday. 

Weather is due to be nice, although a bit on the warm side. We're hoping to take the record for our category, but it will all depend how things go on the day (im steering so anything could happen!!)

Have a great weekend, and i'll let you know how sore my legs are when Monday comes round!_


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2007)

GOOD LUCK!!!  I'll be routing for you!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2007)

oh, it'll hurt in a good way though! lol...great workout though, good job on the PR!

go kick some ass!


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Sam. I see your using lower reps. Why is that?


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 17, 2007)

hey DD!

Fancied a change to be honest. And i wanted to concentrate on adding a bit more weight to my compund exercises such as Squats, Deads and Bench. It's going well - i like it. Im really enjoying 5 x 5, its tough, and requires more focus than i thought but i really love it.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey all - the marathon is over and was a success. We won our category with a time of *4h 29m 03s*, beating our rivals by 47minutes! Not only that, but we clocked a faster time than the winners of the category above us, beating them by 3 minutes!

We didn't take the record, missing it by 11 minutes, probably because there was a vicious cross - headwind all the way down the course, which slowed us significantly.

We had only one major mishap, where there was a concrete pillar sticking out of the water, we hit it dead on, snapping our protective bowball off completely!! Neither the boat, nor us, sustained any major damage, so we set off again within a few seconds. We did at one point, end up in the reeds at the side of the river, where, following a bout of anxious squawking, we realised we had landed in a swans nest!! We moved from there in a hurry, let me tell you!!

Apart from that, it was relatively stress free, and we all really enjoyed it. Afterwards, we went to get the train back to London and were all just knackered. Last night i got to sleep quite quickly, but woke up a few times, tossing and turning, i think i was just over-tired. Got up this morning at 7am, feeling okay. A few niggly bits in my knee (which i twisted badly about 6 years ago) and my shoulders, but apart from that, im good to go!

No exercise today, apart from walking to and from Uni, so im just going to spend the day eating and go home early to sleep! I've attached a couple of pictures, one is us at the start (before the race) and the one of us in matching t-shirts was taken after the race, in front of Boston Rowing Club. Im on the left in both.

Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 17, 2007)

awesome job in the marathon!! way to go! sense of accomplishment with something like that is great, isn't it?

so how does the race work anyway? all 4 paddle in the same boat at the same time, or is it like a relay with each person in a different boat and you have a certain distance to cover before the next person starts? please forgive me, I have no clue when it comes to rowing, lol.


----------



## katt (Sep 17, 2007)

That's super cool!!  Congrats!

How are the hands holding up?


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome job in the marathon!! way to go! sense of accomplishment with something like that is great, isn't it?
> 
> so how does the race work anyway? all 4 paddle in the same boat at the same time, or is it like a relay with each person in a different boat and you have a certain distance to cover before the next person starts? please forgive me, I have no clue when it comes to rowing, lol.



Hee hee, that's funny!

No, we all row at the same time, but you can enter any boat you like, so although there were 4 of us rowing in a quad, we could equally have entered 4 singles and raced individually. Likewise, there were people rowing in 8's, 4's and doubles as well. Here is a picture of us in our quad during the race:

JET Photographic : show photo

Funnily enough, i don't really feel a sense of achievement. I really enjoyed it, and am already planning our crew for next year, but i have worked harder during my training sessions in the gym, so i don't really feel that i 'gave it everything' per se. That's probably because i was steering the boat, so i was a bit distracted!



katt said:


> That's super cool!!  Congrats!
> 
> How are the hands holding up?



Thanks Katt!

Actually, my hands are fine, its the muscles between my shoulderblades which are really killing me! Apart from that, im all good!!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, so yesterday i had a day off. Back into it today, although still feeling a little weak! Oh well, gotta start sometime ;

*Tuesday 18th September*

Legs - 5 x 5 : 1min RI

Squat

44lb warmup - 10
66lb - 10
88lb - 10
100lb - 5, 5, 5, 4, 4

SLDL - 126lb
5 x 5

Leg Press (Wide placing) - 143lb
5 x 5

Leg Extension - 121lb
5 x 5

*Cardio - Elliptical 30 mins UT1*
152-162bpm (78%-84%)

Feel a bit weak today, legs are like jelly. It was probably not a great idea to to legs today, but even though i was tired from the start, i got down to it and had a good solid workout. My thighs were pumped as hell by the end of it - MASSIVE!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Funnily enough, i don't really feel a sense of achievement.


What are you talking about Sam!  You kicked ass!  Your team trained extremely hard and more then surpassed your goal.  Relish the moment girl!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> What are you talking about Sam!  You kicked ass!  Your team trained extremely hard and more then surpassed your goal.  Relish the moment girl!



I couldn't have said it better!

workout looks great Sam, squats are looking stronger!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> What are you talking about Sam!  You kicked ass!  Your team trained extremely hard and more then surpassed your goal.  Relish the moment girl!



I know, and i was totally and completely knackered, but still . . i don't know. Im glad i did it though, and im totally doing it next year! 

Thanks JD!   



Scarface30 said:


> I couldn't have said it better!
> 
> workout looks great Sam, squats are looking stronger!



Cheers mate! They were f**king heavy though! And my hams are KILLING today! 

Strangely enough, im getting a perverse kind of pleasure from clenching my extremely painful buttcheeks!


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice leg workout all over the board Sam!  I'm surprised - I would have thought you would need more recoop time after the marathon.

Nice work!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

hiya Sam!
what they said! Well done!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice leg workout all over the board Sam!  I'm surprised - I would have thought you would need more recoop time after the marathon.
> 
> Nice work!



Actually, so did i! But i felt fine to go the gym on Monday (i didn't, but i could've!), and it wasnt' till i began my heavy squats that i felt a bit weak in the knees!

Thanks for your encouragement Katt - you've been great !!  



Burner02 said:


> hiya Sam!
> what they said! Well done!



Thanks mate - im so glad it's over!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

...till the next one!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 20, 2007)

Okay, todays workout was Pull, and went as follows:

*Thursday 20th September*

Pull: 5 x 5 - 1min RI

Bent Over DB Row
22's:  10/10
30's: 5 x 5

_Too easy, up the weight next time_

High Cable Row - 90lb
5 x 5

_New exercise for me today - my elbows kept pinging though at the point closest to me - not good_

Upright Row - 50lb
5 x 5

Shrugs - 120lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4

Lat Pull Down - 90lb
5 x 5

*Cardio* - 30 mins Bike UT1
148-155bpm (76%-79%)

Thats it. Good workout. Also finished off with a drop set on Lat Pulls (the Chins bar was busy) to finish me off - that hurt.

Also, i can't tell you how sore my legs are still from tuesdays Leg workout!  Ouchie!!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 20, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...till the next one!



Indeed - we're planning it now!

Glutton for punishment - i know, i know . . . .


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 20, 2007)

great workout Sam!

I love the lat pulldowns! definitely feels good! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Indeed - we're planning it now!
> 
> Glutton for punishment - i know, i know . . . .


u reminded me of what my ex said she did this year....
after finishing a triathlon..she said it wasn't hard enough..so she worked out after that...


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> u reminded me of what my ex said she did this year....
> after finishing a triathlon..she said it wasn't hard enough..so she worked out after that...



Mate . . .

that's seriously fucked up!!

I love it


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice shruggage weight Sam...

Pinging?? I guess that means hurting?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

how are the legs?
can u take a hot bath? Put some of that epsom salt in there? Isn't that what you put in the water to help ease the pain?


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice shruggage weight Sam...
> 
> Pinging?? I guess that means hurting?



Thanks Katt! 

In relation to the 'pinging' - no, it doesn't hurt, its just like a pinging in my elbow, as if there's an elastic band in there and as i pull or lower a weight to my chest by bending my elbows (ie, flat bench, high rows), it just lets me know that it's there.

Weird, huh?  

As for the hot bath - believe me, my flatmate is such a dirty midden, i don't want to spend any more time in that bathroom than i have to! Honestly, and he wonders why i go to the gym every morning - its really to use the showers


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay, todays shenanigans included -

*Friday 21st September*

Push - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI

Military Press - 50lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4     almost there !!

Flat Bench - 77lb
3 x 5    Shit that was hard today

Incline Pec Flyes - 18's
5, 5, 5, 5, 4    almost!

Lat Raises - 20's
5, 5, 4, 3, 3
_first time using 20lb DB's for Lat Raises- heavy!_

Straight Arm PD - 60lb
5 x 5

Tricep PD - 50lb
5 x 5

*Cardio - 25 mins Elliptical - UT1*
147-158bpm (76%-80%)

Nice workout - legs are STILL SORE - can't believe it! that marathon actually took more out of me than i thought!!


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Weights are lookin' good Sam     How long do you rest between sets?

Are you getting used to the 5x5?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> As for the hot bath - believe me, my flatmate is such a dirty midden, i don't want to spend any more time in that bathroom than i have to! Honestly, and he wonders why i go to the gym every morning - its really to use the showers


its called BEACH...and it will kill any ickiness that it comes in contact with...


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 21, 2007)

very nice workout Sam! your military press is looking mighty fine!

your legs are still sore?? funny how that happens eh? when you're involved into the activity you think "wow I thought my legs wouldn't be able to do this, they're a little wobbly but good other then that" then BAM! the next bunch of days it's hard to move!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Weights are lookin' good Sam     How long do you rest between sets?
> 
> Are you getting used to the 5x5?



i take 1 min RI inbetween every set, which i feel is too short for leg work and too long for some of my upper push/pull stuff.

Loving the 5 x 5 though! Seriously tough by the last set, but really enjoying it!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> its called BEACH...and it will kill any ickiness that it comes in contact with...



Hey - there ain't no way im touching that grime with a sponge. I've asked him to clean the bathroom after he's done, but then im just moaning and nagging  

I mean, im sure not all men are the same, but is it too much to ask that you leave the bathroom in the state you found it in? I cant wait to get a flat on my own!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

I know I'm fairly clean....or my place never got so trashy that I couldn't have it back to 'inspection ready' cleanliness inside of an hour.....


----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

sam u diffenitely wouldnt like our bath tub after morty(our st. bernard) get finished drinking in it. when he comes in from outside and it rains, he leaves paw prints that are just nasty all over in the tub and on the floor. we just cant find a way to get him to clean it up. must be a male thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

the other half said:


> sam u diffenitely wouldnt like our bath tub after morty(our st. bernard) get finished drinking in it. when he comes in from outside and it rains, he leaves paw prints that are just nasty all over in the tub and on the floor. we just cant find a way to get him to clean it up. must be a male thing.


wow....big dog....that wet dog sccent must be awful powerful when he comes in from the rain!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 24, 2007)

D'you know what? A dog making a mess i can cope with, cuz i love all dogs (apart from the small yappy-type dogs, they'd get a kick in the a**e). St Bernards are gorgeous!

So, today was Legs - 

*Monday 24th September* - Legs

Squat - 100lb
5 x 5   Woohoo - up the weight next time  

SLDL - 130lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 3

Leg Extension - 115lb
4, 4, 4, 3, 3

Lying Leg Curl - 30lb
5 x 5

Seated Calf Raise - 90lb
5 x 5

*Cardio - 25 mins UT1 - X Trainer*
146-159bpm (75% - 82%)

Done - especially pleased with the squats and SLDL. Both tough - but then, so am i


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

good workout!
How are the legs right now?


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't believe you did cardio after legs... that's just plain nuts!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 24, 2007)

awesome workout Sam!

look at those SLDLs, very nice!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! Legs are very sore today, as are my butt-cheeks  

Had a fairly 'easy session' today - easy in that it was quick but not painless!

*Tuesday 25th September*

30 mins Elliptical - UT1/2
134-145bpm (69%-75%)

*Abs*
90sec planks s/set with
10 Lying leg raises  (x3)

Ouchie!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 26, 2007)

umm...fairly easy?...

looking good, that superset must have been killer!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 26, 2007)

It hurt like hell, and i'll tell you something else - the muscles between my ribs hurt today. No laughing for me!

Todays meanderings included PULL:

*Wednesday 26th September*

*PULL : 5 x 5 - 1min RI*

Supine Rows - BW
5 X 5

Bent Over Rows - 35's
5, 5, 4, 3, 3

CG Assisted Chins - -27kg
5, 4, 3, 3, 2

Shrugs - 115lb
5 x 5 

High Cable Row - 50lb
5 x 5

Lat Pull Down - 95lb
5 x 5

*Cardio - X Trainer - 20 mins UT1*
153 - 161bpm (79%-83%)


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 26, 2007)

nice one Sam!

started doing supines I see...might I have started a fad? lol just kidding, they're awesome eh?


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah mate - i used to do them before, it was the ever resourceful Double D that got me into them. I stopped though because i was concerned that i wasn't using the full ROM in the last reps of a set, and thought that it probably wasn't doing me as much justice as perhaps another exercise where i could get the full ROM. 

Anyhow, i do love them, and i'll swap them in and out from time to time! Next step is to add weight to them!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

hiya sam!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

Ditto.
Hey Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thursday 27th September*

Cardio - Erg UT1 30 mins
154 - 170bpm (79% - 88%)

Assisted Wide Grip Chins - -45lb
2 sets of 5 negatives

Upright Rows - 55lb
5 x 5

_my back is very sore from yesterdays PULL workout, so i thought i would work into it a little with the negs and the upright rows, which i didn't get a chance to do yesterday. Anyone else like to hit the sore muscles again the following day? I don't do it that often, but i don't always get DOMS after PULL day, so i thought i'd take the opportunity!_


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ditto.
> Hey Sam!



Hey lads! 

How you guys getting on?


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

now that the gear has lost all of its effect. i am starting to feel the doms and there is no way in hell that im going to do a couple of neg on my already sore limbs. you are wacked


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 28, 2007)

yes I have to say that's a tad bit crazy! lol.

great job though!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 28, 2007)

*Friday 28th September*

*Push - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI*

Military Press - 50lb
5, 5, 5, 3, 3

Flat Bench - 77lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 3

Flat Bench - 65lb
7, 6, 6

Incline DB Flyes - 18's
5, 5, 4, 4, 3

Assisted Dips - 20lb
5 x 4

Straight Arm PD - 37lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 4

Tricep PD - 27lb
5 x 5

*25 mins X trainer - UT1*
150-159bpm (77% - 82%)

Done. Tried a couple of negative reps after each exercise so im expecting to hurt like hell on toast tomorrow!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 28, 2007)

the other half said:


> now that the gear has lost all of its effect. i am starting to feel the doms and there is no way in hell that im going to do a couple of neg on my already sore limbs. you are wacked



Hey c'mon - im Scottish.

We're not all ginger and white-skinned, but we are all a bit


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey c'mon - im Scottish.
> 
> We're not all ginger and white-skinned, but we are all a bit


its true...I've seen braveheart!


F R E E D O M!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## SamEaston (Sep 29, 2007)

*Saturday 29th September*

*Legs - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI*

Back Squats - 105lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

SLDL - 132lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

leg Extension - 115lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 4

Standing Calf Raises - 137lb
5 x 5

20 mins UT1 - Bike
140-148bpm (72% - 76%)

Amazing session today. I've started a 5 day split as of today, and im really pleased with how the first day went. Im sticking with the 5 x 5 for now, as it's giving me fantastic results. 

Soooo pleased with my squat. It felt brilliant


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 1, 2007)

*Monday 1st October*

*Chest - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI*

Flat Bench - 77lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

*Drop set to*

Flat Bench - 65lb
8, 6, 6

Assisted Dips - -20lb
5 x 5

Incline Bench Press - 45lb
5, 3, 3, 3, 3

Pec Dec - 77lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4
_couldn't do any more free weights stuff - i was pooped!!_

*Cardio - 25 mins Bike UT1*
144 - 153bpm (74% - 79%)

Well, this was the first day of doing Chest on its own, as the 2nd day of my 5 day split, and goddam! It hurt like hell. 

My front delts are fried. But still smiling!


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW -  Yeah, after a gazillion sets, you just don't have anything left in you!    Great workout


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

SamEaston said:


>


c'mon..you laughed...a little....at least on the inside....


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

yes great workout indeed nothing like a 5 day split to get the burn!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!  

Shit, im so knackered today - no weights for me today, no time! However i did go back to Shorinji Kempo tonight for the first session in 6 months! 2 hours of attacks, defence and punching/kicking! I was sweating like a nun in a brothel!!

Its shoulders and abs tomorrow!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like quite the workout!

I have always wanted to do something like boxing for cardio reasons, just never have...I am thinking about starting rock climbing actually, complete opposite side of the spectrum, but I think I would really enjoy that!


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

so how many calories do you think you burned up doing that 2 hour class?
are u doing this as a self defense class. or just so you can kick someones ass when the time comes?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 3, 2007)

Hard to tell how many calories you burn, because it's quite stop-start the way the class is run. We start off with a warm up, then go into single form punches, kicks and blocks, which can be quite demanding, especially 20-30 high kicks in a row! Then we do pair form blocks and defences which can be tough too, but after that we have a break for 5 mins meditation to get our breath back. For the last 40 mins we do 'soft' techniques, such as releases from a grab or strangle hold, which aren't too strenuous.

Im doing it for lots of reasons. my mum and dad were both black belt in Shotokan Karate, but me and my brother were never pushed into learning it. As a result, i ended up a swimmer, and my brother Craig played football and basketball till muscular dystrophy put an end to that. Because i've been rowing for so long, i wanted to start at the beginning with a sport, instead of fighting with the niggly technical things, like we do when training on the water. 

I started with Ju Jitsu 2 years ago, but 3 months in, before we had mastered the art of breakfalling, one of the sensaes demonstrated a technique on me, but pushed me to the floor so hard that i broke my collarbone. Last year, i decided to bypass Ju Jistu and go for something a little less 'gung-ho', so picked Kempo. I love it, and even though most of it is based around moving in a particular prescribed way, it does teach useful things such as how little you need to move to get out of the way of a punch, etc. 

I couldn't see how it would teach you to kick someones ass, but at least if someone attacked me i would know exactly where to poke them to get them to let go!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a friend in American Kenpo and he seems fairly capable of using it.
He and I were discussing a show on the History Channel: Human Weapon. have you seen this? two guys go around the world and train in different martial arts of that region: French Savaunte (sp), Eskrima (Phillipines), Krav Maga (Israel), etc.
After watching a lot of the episodes, you see a lot of similarities in the different forms. 
And...for most of us who will never (hopefully) have to fight another person...just finding the art that best matches your personality.

Personally, I like kick boxing. It's powerful, 'simple' and direct.
I've also taken some Vee Arnis Jitsu, which is a variation of Ju jitsu...but I like it better. Its still grappling and throwing and chokes and take downs...I don't spend a lot of time on the ground.

Now...when I can, i'd like to match the two together to make a good, complete 'arsenal' at my disposal if that need should ever appear.


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

remind me not to piss either one of you off, regardless. i dont know any self defense, outside of my rifles and pistols.  and katt.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

That sounds pretty fun - and pretty grueling.  So do they do the same basic types of moves in Kempo as they do in Ju Jitsu?  Was it easy to learn?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> That sounds pretty fun - and pretty grueling. So do they do the same basic types of moves in Kempo as they do in Ju Jitsu? Was it easy to learn?


nope.
kenpo and ju jitsu are completely different fighting styles.
kenpo is more stand up striking style with some holds/arm bar type stuff, and ju jitsu 
is more grappeling.

This I found out recently: Judo...was derived from Ju jitsu....it was 'cleaned up, simplified (more or less) and the 'death moves' removed.
Ju jitsu was 'invented' by the Samuarai class back in the day to go along w/ swords. (If memory serves, not all samurai had swords, or if disarmed, they had other deadly means to put their opponent down.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, it's great fun actually. And hard work! 

In Kempo, we concentrate a bit more on kicks and how to disable an attacker enough to let you escape, whereas in Jitsu the emphasis was more on how to kick the shit out of someone, and where to hit them to do some serious damage. I just have no time for that, to be honest! Also in Kempo, you end up on the ground less often!

guys, im sorry but im going on holiday in a few hours so i must go home now. 

I know i haven't visited your journals in a couple of days but i've been trying to get my research to a stage where i can leave it for a week!

As soon as im back, i'll post my workouts from while i was away, and then see how you've all been getting on! I'll hopefully have some lovely pictures of Greece to show you all when i get back!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wanna go with!
take me! Take me! Puh-lease!


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

burner, i thought that you were coming here to sleep with the dogs and to call katt "mom"?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> burner, i thought that you were coming here to sleep with the dogs and to call katt "mom"?


hhmm...wake up to dog butt in the face....or...behind door #2.....go on holiday with a beautiful, atheltic woman....who could beat me up (which suprisingly enough...is a turn on...)

and go to an exotic location to see some ofthe wonders of the world?

hmm...tough choice, amigo....besides....isn't DB gonna be crashing there so y'all can go hunting?


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

YA  you are right. you are BRILLIANT


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have my moments....


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys....

Hey we want to see those Greece pic's... I was looking at some places to stay there and it looks so colorful, kinda like the pinkish houses that I saw in the Bahamas..


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been working with a guy at the gym whos a black belt in Karate....among a ton of other shit. Its amazing that I didnt know to even properly throw a punch. However some of the finishing results of guys I have hit may tell you otherwise, haha. Have a good one Sam.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 7, 2007)

hope you have a great vacation! Greece would be friggin' awesome!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey guys - Im Back!!! Woohoo!!!

Okay, so i've had a full week off training, thought it was probably a good idea to unload completely. Can't even remember the last time i had a full week off!

Corfu was fantastic, really gorgeous. I ate my body weight in goats cheese and various types of meat - it was great!

Some pics attached. First day back at the gym was today, and it was legs - just to kick my arse back into gear!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pics. Welcome back!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay, here goes *kicks own arse*

*Monday 15th October*

*Legs - 5 x 5 : 1min RI*

Squat - 105lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

SLDL - 132lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Leg Extension - 115lb
5, 4, 4, 3, 3

Standing Calf Raises - 143lb
5 x 5

*60 mins X Trainer - UT1*
152 - 162bpm (78% - 84%)

Absolutely buggered after this workout - but feeling great! God, i love training!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice workout for returning after a week off!

welcome back too, nice pics too! looks like an awesome spot!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Scar - it's great to be back!

*Tuesday 16th October*

*Shoulders - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI*

Military Press - 50lb
5, 5, 4, 3, 3

Upright Row - 55lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4

Lat Raises - 18's
5, 5, 4, 4, 3

Front Raises - 18's
4, 3, 3, 3, 3

Rear Delt machine - 77lb
5 x 5

*10 mins HIIT - Erg*
30s max, 1 min off.
heart rate 153 - 175bpm (79%-90%)

That was this mornings workout. Tonight i do Kempo for 2 hours at half past seven. Done.

Back tomorrow


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 16, 2007)

great workout Sam!

have you started a 5 day body part split also?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah.

I was getting used to Push/Pull/Legs a bit too much, and since i cut back on my rowing a little, i needed something a bit more metabolic. 

I think it was Double D that recommended a 5 day split so i thought id give it a try. Havent' done a full week yet, but im really enjoying getting to lift every day and focus on things like shoulders - brilliant!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 17, 2007)

*Wednesday 17th October*

*Back - 5 x 5 : 1min RI*

Deadlift - 125lb
5 x 5
  - felt great today!

Assisted CG Chin - -22lb
5, 3, 3, 2, 2
Getting there with these - slowly

Bent over BB Row - 65lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

1 Arm Lat PD - 50lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4
Grip failing on these - might have to add in some grip work

Shrugs - 143lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

*Cardio 20 mins X trainer UT1/AT*
162-170bpm (84%-88%)

Tough session, but was especially pleased with deads. I've been on that weight for ages, seemed easy today!

chest tomorrow


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome photos!

Workouts also 

I love it when you can tell youre making progress, and Deads are no small thing to improve on. Nice going!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 18, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Great pics. Welcome back!



Hey Vortrit!

I totally missed this post - thanks for dropping by mate. And it's so good to be back in the gym!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I love it when you can tell youre making progress, and Deads are no small thing to improve on. Nice going!



Thanks Gaz! - I don't know why the deads felt so easy, the movement just seemed so natural, i would have been happy deadlifting all day! 

Guaranteed though, i'll go to do 130lb next week and won't be able to lift the bloody thing!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 18, 2007)

way to go Sam! very nice workout!

your deads are coming along great, and chinups are too!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 18, 2007)

*Thursday 18th October*

*Chest - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI*

Flat Bench - 77lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Incline DB Bench - 26's
5, 5, 4, 3, 3

d/s with 22's
6, 5, 5

Assisted Dips - BW-10lb
4, 4, 4, 4, 4

Pec Dec - 77lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 3

*Cardio - 40 mins UT2 Bike*
138 - 145bpm (71%-75%)

Nice workout today - really hit my chest and front delts hard on the Incline Bench, then finished off my tris on the Dips!

Lovely!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> way to go Sam! very nice workout!
> 
> your deads are coming along great, and chinups are too!



Thanks a million Scar! Im so pleased with those Deadlifts, you know. They felt amazing! I was looking at the rack today thinking, 'Oh, just do one set. Go on, it can't hurt.'

I didn't, but i am looking forward to trying 130lb next week. I'll need to give myself a good talking to before i go in to the gym . . . Grrrrrrr. . . .


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Great pics. Welcome back!


what he said!

I knew...i shoulda found a way to stowe away w/ you!
glad u had a great time!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Vortrit!
> 
> I totally missed this post - thanks for dropping by mate. And it's so good to be back in the gym!



Your welcome and don't worry about it. I do it all the time. Sometimes it's hard to keep track when you start getting a lot of people posting in you journal and your posting in others.

I see you've had more great workouts. Good job!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what he said!
> 
> I knew...i shoulda found a way to stowe away w/ you!
> glad u had a great time!



You're welcome anytime!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Your welcome and don't worry about it. I do it all the time. Sometimes it's hard to keep track when you start getting a lot of people posting in you journal and your posting in others.
> 
> I see you've had more great workouts. Good job!



You're right there V! What i would really like is time to sit and really have a good read through everyones journal, see what's going on and what ideas i can poach - but busy, busy, busy, you know?

Indeed, i had another great workout today but no time to post it, so i'll do it Monday.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> You're right there V! What i would really like is time to sit and really have a good read through everyones journal, see what's going on and what ideas i can poach - but busy, busy, busy, you know?
> 
> Indeed, i had another great workout today but no time to post it, so i'll do it Monday.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Yeah, I know what you mean about being busy. You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome workout on the last page there Sam! the 5x5 has really helped out your strength!

hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Sammy!!!!!

You think it's possible to do the 5x5 program if your on maintenance or cutting?  Or is it just something to do when you're bulking????


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Hi Sammy!!!!!
> 
> You think it's possible to do the 5x5 program if your on maintenance or cutting?  Or is it just something to do when you're bulking????



Hey Kitty Katt! Nice to have you back - there's a real lack of oestrogen around these days!!

I've been kinda cutting/kinda maintaining for a couple months now, and i found that changing to 5 x 5 made it easier to lose a bit more fat. I've not felt low on energy or anything even though im routinely below maintenance calories, so it's going really well. Plus, i only take a RI of 1 min btw sets so it is really quite a quick workout, especially now that im doing a 5 day split. My leg day is fucking brutal though! 4 exercises = pain for Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workout on the last page there Sam! the 5x5 has really helped out your strength!
> 
> hope you have a great weekend!



Cheers mate - yeah, 5 x 5 has done more for me than i could ever have hoped for really. I would recommend it to anyone looking for a change!

Okay, so i should post Fridays workout and the weekends training while im here - 

*Friday 19th October*

*Arms*

DB Hammer Curls - 26's
4, 4, 4, 4, 3

- d/s with 10's
5 x 5

Tricep Pushdown - 52lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4

- d/s with 45lb
9, 8, 8

BB Curls - 35lb
5 x 5

Assisted Dips - BW -20lb - to failure
9/8/7/6

*Cardio - 2 hours of Kempo*


*Saturday 20th October*

Rowing session 1
50 mins steady state rowing
130-152bpm (67-78% of max)

Rowing session 2
Power Strokes 3 x 8 mins 
132-170bpm (68-88%)


*Sunday 21st October*

Rowing session 1
60 mins steady state UT2
132-149bpm (68-77%)

Rowing session 2
50 mins steady state UT1
155-165bpm (80-85%)

Hard weekend of training but the weather was nice (unusual, i know  ), so now im off to set up my experiment in the lab, and going home for a shower and some food. 

Me and my flatmate spent some time last night making decorations for our Halloween party while watching the rugby world cup. Our theme is Pirates of the Caribbean vs. Dr Frankensteins Lab. I think my most valuable contribution to the party is going to be this treasure chest . . .


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 21, 2007)

that an awesome workout, and great cardio session right there!

great pic too, lol.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 22, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that an awesome workout, and great cardio session right there!
> 
> great pic too, lol.



Thanks bud! Gotta love fancy dress parties!


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Sam - love the treasure chest ! 

The parties.. yeah, my cardio is going to be in full action this week, we have a party on Saturday and my costume doesn't hide alot unfortunately  

What motivation huh??


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 23, 2007)

*Monday 22nd October*

*Legs - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI*

Back Squats - 105lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4

SLDL - 132lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4

Leg Press - 200lb
5 x 5

Seated Calf Press - 80lb
5 x 5

*Cardio - 40 mins UT1 Bike*
144 - 159bpm (74% - 82%)

 - didn't do my usual 10 minute warmup today because i was short on time, and as a result, my session didn't feel that great. I felt creaky on the squats and, although i lifted more than last week, i felt that i lacked intensity.

Never mind, lesson learned, and next week i'll be all over those squats!


*Tuesday 23rd October*

*Shoulders - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI*

Military Press - 50lb
5 x 5   _finally!  _

Upright Row - 55lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4

Lat Raises - 16's
5, 4, 4, 4, 3

Front Plate Raises - 22lb
5 x 5

Rear Delts Machine - 77lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

*Cardio - HIIT Erg*
30s max, 1 min rest. x 4

Didn't have alot of time today, so my HIIT suffered as a result, but by the last max set, my heart rate was 180bpm (95%) - Shiiiiiit!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 23, 2007)

Forgot to add - 2 hours of Kempo tonight too!


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

great looking numbers sam.  someday katt and i will have to try the 5x5s and see if we like it or not. have fun with the kempo.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 23, 2007)

the other half said:


> great looking numbers sam..



I second that! looking great Sam, keep it up


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

Fantastic Workout!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

ok if I keep slacking and you keep punching up your numbers,, we're going to be rivals pretty soon!!  

I'm thinking really hard on the 5x5 training....


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys! Thanks for all your support - much appreciated!  

I highly recommend 5 x 5 - it's amazing, and has done wonders for me. I think girls (or certainly me at least!) are a bit afraid to lift to their full potential, so i was lifting mediochre weights, when i knew i could do better. By concentrating on strength, i've seen my lifts increase loads and because i've had to keep my form really strict on heavy lifts, it means i've got a bit more confidence in the gym. 

Oh, and Katt - i think maybe after another 5 years training, i'll be able to match your strength! You're just fab!!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, so im pissed off after todays workout. I've just waited 25minutes to use the squat rack. I am fed up of idiots who do a set of 10 reps and then have a 5 minute rest before the next set. Usually i would ask to work in, but with a 1 min RI i don't feel it's enough time to get the weights changed and get out of the way.

Grr . . . .     Okay, rant over! Heres todays workout:

*Wednesday 24th October*

*Back* - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI

Deadlifts - 132lb
5 x 5   PR!

CG Pullups - BW -20lb
5, 4, 4, 3, 3  PR!

Bent Over BB Rows - 65lb
5 x 5

1 Arm Lat Pull Down - 50lb
5 x 5

Shrugs - 145lb
5 x 5  PR!

*Cardio - 30 mins UT2 Bike*

Again, short on time today so the cardio suffered, but as the last Back session on 5 x 5, im well pleased with my numbers.

Wala - like you said, believe you can shift that weight, and it will happen


----------



## katt (Oct 24, 2007)

GJ on all those PR's!!  

So how long did you do this program? How many weeks?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 24, 2007)

look at all those freakin' PRs!! awesome stuff

people like that annoy me so much, it's like "uhh, excuse me but some people actually want to do squats with this so their quads feel it.."


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice work! That's three PR's in one session. You got to love it - I know I do when that happens.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys - it was a good session! Actually, i've been increasing my lifts pretty consistently on this program, but didn't want to put in PR's every time (there's been at least one PR every session!). Because this is the last week, i thought - ahh well, throw 'em in!

Katt - i'v been on 5 x 5 for about 8 weeks now (it's gone so fast!), so next week im swapping to a high reps program of 2 x 15reps! Should be fun!!

I'll post my new program later - im off to do Chest now! WOOT!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thursday 25th October*

*Chest* - 5 x 5 : 1 min RI

Flat Bench - 77lb
5 x 5 PR!

BW Dips 
5, 4, 4, 3, 3   PR! - BW Dips man   

DB Incline Bench - 26's
5, 5, 3, 4, 3

- d/s with 22's
7, 6, 5  PR!

Pec Dec - 77lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4   PR!

*Cardio - 20 mins Intervals Treadmill*
90s @ 6.5km/hr, 90s @ 3.5km/hr
avg hr 149 - max hr 176bpm (77% - 91%) 

then    

Im truly knackered after this weeks workouts!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, so next week will be the start of a new program for me. Im going to do some high reps stuff for a change, i've never done that before so we'll see how i get on, especially after 5 x 5!! Feel the burn!! 

Im going continue on a 5 day split, with 2 sets of 15 reps each and a 120s rest between sets. If i can't complete a set of 15, i can take a rest of 1-2 breaths then continue. Im may have to stop more than once before finishing a set! My split is as follows:

*Legs*:
Split Squat
Front Squat
Good Mornings
Standing Calf Raises

*Shoulders*:
Arnold Press
Lat Raises
Rear Delt Row
Front Plate Raises

*Back*:
Deadlifts
Seated Row
Wide Grip Pullups
1 Arm Lat Pull Down
Straight Arm Push Down

*Chest*:
Dips
Flat Bench
Lying Flys
DB Incline Shoulder Raises

*Arms + Abs*:
DB Hammer Curls
Tricep Pushdown
BB Curls
Skullcrushers

Planks to failure
s/s with
Lying Leg Raises to failure (X 3)


Any thoughts? I probably won't listen, cos i've thought about this for ages, but you can try!


----------



## katt (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like a good plan Sam!   

I think we're going to try the 5x5 starting next week...


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Katt!

Oooh, you're gonna love 5 x 5!! Your numbers will increase drastically week on week - makes you remember why you love training!

Can't wait to hear how you get on!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

great workout up there Sam, the 4 PRs are kick ass!

I was going to mention that you should do dips on your arms day, but then I noticed them on your chest day.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 26, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout up there Sam, the 4 PRs are kick ass!
> 
> I was going to mention that you should do dips on your arms day, but then I noticed them on your chest day.



Cheers mate! Yeah, dips on Chest day are killer. Im going to start doing them first when i start the high reps stuff - OUCHIE!!

Okay, today was very short, 25 mins in total, with 2 supersets for arms:

*Friday 26th October*

*Arms -* 5 x 5 : no rest!!

DB Hammer Curl - 26's
5, 5, 4, 4, 3

ss with

Tricep Pushdown - 50lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

BB Curl - 35lb
5 x 5

ss with

Skullcrushers - 35lb
5 x 5

Hard as nails!!

this was really tough, even though it was just arms - i was sweating like a BE-ACH!

Sorry, im going to have to run, im going to the Lake District today and i still have to get my railcard and batteries for my camera!!

Have a great weekend and i'll post pics when i get back!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 26, 2007)

looking good Sam!

I thought you said that you were going to scrap the 5x5 when you started this new program?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah - Friday was my last day on 5 x 5. Start the new program tomorrow - today my legs are so painful after climbing all weekend!

here are some pictures of our climb in the Lake District. For anyone familiar with the lakes, we climbed Helvellyn, descending Swirral Edge, ascending Striding Edge then descending Helvellyn again. And yes - i was shitting my pants!

The edge shown in the pics is Striding Edge, one of the toughest walks in the district. At its highest it is 949m above sea level, which isn't all that high, but when you are facing that drop into the valley below, its enough to make you think twice about where you're putting your feet!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh my god, those pictures are incredible!

I love hiking, i have to do the Lake District one day. Ive only done local ones up untill now like Black Hill, The SugarLoaf and places like that. Nothing as breathtaking as those photos...

Its hard going, but the views from the top, and the peaceful atmosphere makes it all worth it.

How long did it take you top to bottom?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 29, 2007)

those pics are sweet! hiking is awesome, that's for sure.

I wish I had places like that around here, the closest spot is in Cape Breton, which is like a 6 hour drive. kind of hard when you have no car or anything haha.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow.  Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Oh my god, those pictures are incredible!
> 
> I love hiking, i have to do the Lake District one day. Ive only done local ones up untill now like Black Hill, The SugarLoaf and places like that. Nothing as breathtaking as those photos...
> 
> ...



Hey Gaz! The round trip was about 6 hours, we stopped for lunch in the valley for 20 mins - so seriously hard work!

At one point, as we reached the final ascent of Helvellyn from Striding Edge, we had to cross a river of scree (loose stones) to get to the higher path. Every time you put a foot on it, boulders and stones were becoming dislodged and tumbling to the valley below! I mean, that stuff is on its way down, and you're climbing over it almost vertical! At one point, i clung to the side of the mountain like a spider, and when i looked down between my legs all i could see was the valley floor 900m away - i was crapping myself! It was like the end of the earth and im just hanging there!  If you look closely enough at those pictures, there are people on there, so tiny - like ants. That gives you an idea just how huge the Edge is.

Boy, was i glad to get off that thing! Beautiful though, and the view is incredible from the top. Part of the mountain was really rugged, so difficult to climb, but you can see for miles at the top - amazing! I would recommend it if you fancy scaring yourself shitless!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, everyone else said it - GREAT pictures. That looks like an awesome place to hike. So are you about to get on with a new program?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 30, 2007)

*Scar* - Thanks! Yeah, im a bit spoiled when it comes to fantastic scenery and being able to walk out your front door and keep going, and not pass another living soul for hours! The landscape in Scotland is just as beautiful, unfortunately it rains a bit more there!!

You'll just have to come over here for a hike!

*Pylon* - Thanks mate! And thanks for dropping by! How are you these days?

*Vortrit* - Thanks! And yes - im starting a new program, which incorporates high reps, as a total shock to the previous program which was 5 x 5. As a matter of fact - i started it today. 

Here is the first workout:

*Tuesday 30th October*

*Shoulders - 2 x 15 :120s RI*

Arnold Press - 13's
1 x 15, 1 x 15

Lat Raises - 9's
1 x 15, 1 x 15

Rear Delt Machine - 45lb
1 x 15, 1 x 15

Front Plate Raises - 22lb
1 x 9,(r/p) 1 x 3,(r/p) 1 x 3
1 x 10,(r/p) 1 x 3,(r/p) 1 x 2

Pec Dec - 61lb
1 x 15, 1 x 15

*Cardio - 70 mins UT2 Bike*
139 - 146bpm (72% - 75%)

_Well, _I felt like a big Jessie today, going in there and lifting 10lb DB's! Shit, i was so embarrassed i tried to hide in the corner  . 

Oh well, guess i'll just have to get used to it! It was a bit easy today, as i wasn't sure what weights to start off at, so i think i can increase them all next week. The burn i got was not funny though! Shit, im going to have to get used to that again  

Onwards and upwards though - tomorrow is legs.

Gawd


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice workout, and thanks for the advice on the one arm pulldowns. I did them today, and they were fantastic.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

let the 5 part split begin! great workout Sam but the burn was crazy!

don't tempt me to come over and go hiking! I'd love to. that's actually one of my incentives for getting into geology is traveling the world, seeing new places and scenery and getting up close with it.


----------



## katt (Oct 30, 2007)

Just catching up on things... Amazing photos!!!  Wow..  curious about your area though.. do you have snakes or any type of things living in those rocks???   Do you have to worry about that when you're climbing


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Just catching up on things... Amazing photos!!!  Wow..  curious about your area though.. do you have snakes or any type of things living in those rocks???   Do you have to worry about that when you're climbing



 

Snakes?!!

No, just lots and lots of sheep!! The only thing i was worried about while climbing was holding on!

Hows things with you? Getting back into the swing of things again?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 31, 2007)

*Wednesday 31st October* - _Happy Halloween!!_

*Legs - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Split Squat - 65lb
Left: _5 sec r/p btw legs_
(1)1x15 
(2) 1x15
Right:
(1) 1x15 1
(2) 1x9 + 1x3 + 1x3

Front Squat - 65lb
(1) 1x14 + 1x1 
(2) 1x12 + 1x3

Good Mornings - 55lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x15

Standing Calf Raises - 130lb
(1) 1x12 + 1x3
(2) 1x10 + 1x3 + 1x2

*Cardio 20 mins UT1 Bike*
146-153bpm (75% - 79% max)

Im so glad i put Split Squats at the start of my workout, because they really fucked me up for the rest of it! Id forgotten just how tough they actually are, and doing them with high reps is just killer! I thought my heart was going to jump out of my chest!  

Again, total embarrassment at the weight on the bar  , but i was hoping that the fact that my face was beetroot would distract people  

Very, very tough workout. Tomorrow is going to be worse as i have to do Chest and Back on the same day (my Halloween party is on Friday and i have lots to do!).


----------



## katt (Oct 31, 2007)

Great workout Sam....You should never be embarrassed at your weights though.. 

Chest & back on the same day...    are you friggin nuts!?!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Great workout Sam....You should never be embarrassed at your weights though..
> 
> Chest & back on the same day...    are you friggin nuts!?!



I know, i know! I have to do them both tomorrow, otherwise i won't get them done till next week - and that's not good enough! 

Honestly, my shame was complete when i had to stand and wait for this tiny girl to put down the 9lb DB's! I was like, 'yah, just give them to me and don't say a word . . .  '.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 1, 2007)

*Thursday 1st November*

*Sams' Super Dooper Back and Chest workout!!*

*Back: 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Deadlifts - 90lb
2 x 15

WG Pullups - BW-65lb
(1) 1x10 + 1x3 + 1x2
(2) 1x7 + 1x4 + 1x2 + 1x2

Seated Row - 45lb
2 x 15

1 Arm Lat Pulldown - 40lb
Left:
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 + 1x4 
Right:
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 + 1x3

Straight Arm Pushdown - 27lb
2 x 15

*Cardio - 15 mins UT2 bike*
- the pump in my back is so hard i thought id add some easy cardio to get the blood flowing around again before attempting chest!

*Chest - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Ass. Dips - BW-33lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x9 + 1x3 + 1x2 + 1x1  -Buggered!! 

Flat Bench - 45lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 + 1x3

Lying DB Flyes - 9's
2 x 15

Incline Bench - 16's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 + 1x3


Im absolutely pooped after this workout, my arms are shaking and im having difficulty pushing doors open!! Im going to hurt tomorrow - but i don't care cos tomorrow is my party - YAY!!  

Have a great weekend and i'll post some scary pics when i get back on Monday!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Interesting way of splitting up the session there. Ive seen cardio before and after but in the middle is pretty original, haha.

I guess it gives your upper body a break, which is always needed working with high reps.

Is that going to become a permenant fixure? It seems to have worked for that session!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 1, 2007)

I didn't even notice a new posting in here

awesome workout all around Sam

hope you have fun this weekend!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 5, 2007)

Scar - you're going Blind! Blind, i tell you !! I had an amazing weekend, thanks. Photos to follow!

Gaz - Id love to say that doing two days worth of bodyparts in one day was a one off, but i've done it again today. It's down to a secvere time shortage. this week im off to a conference in Wales and im not back till Thursday. Gotta fit them workouts in somehow!

*Monday 5th November*

*Legs - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Split Squat - 77lb
2 x 15, 2 x 15 * r/p between each leg

Front Squat - 77lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12, 1x3

Good Mornings - 60lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11, 1x4

Standing Calf Raises - 135lb
(1) 1x12, 1x3
(2) 1x9, 1x4, 1x2


*Shoulders - 2x15 : 90s RI*

Arnold Press - 16's
2 x 15

Lat Raises - 12's
(1) 1x10, 1x3, 1x2
(2) 1x9, 1x2, 1x2, 1x2

Rear Delts - 60lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11, 1x4

Front Plate raises - 22lb
(1) 1x12, 1x3
(2) 1x10, 1x5

No cardio today, no time. I have to go now to catch the train, so i'll visit all your journals, and post pics of my Halloween party when i get back on Thurs!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 7, 2007)

Whew !  Im back from Wales and ready to rock and roll!! Im doing Back tomorrow!

Firstly, my photos from the Halloween party on Friday night -


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice photos!   Looks like you had a great time!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Lol! Awesome photos! 

And woot, Wales! I trust you enjoyed your stay?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2007)

great pics.

great workouts too by the way


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys! It was a brilliant party and i had a great time in Wales. I've got photos of where we were staying in Wales, God you won't believe it! I'll get the pics off my camera tonight and put them up.

*Thursday 8th November*

*Back - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Deadlifts - 93lb
2 x 15

Assisted WG Pullups - BW-65lb
(1) 1x8 1x3 1x2 1x2
(2) 1x6 1x3 1x2 1x2 1x2
- _Christ, these are hard as hell!_

Seated Row - 55lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

1 Arm Lat Pulldown - 40lb
2 x 15

Straight Arm Pushdown - 33lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

*Cardio 20 mins X trainer UT1*
heart rate 155-161bpm (80% - 83%)

This high reps stuff is so tiring, its unreal. The pullups had my heartrate up at 175bpm, which is about 90% - I thought i was going to pass out! Im not getting much DOMS after these sessions - is that normal? Even though im working my butt off? The pump im getting is massive though, and sometimes so painful - when i do arms, i feel like Popeye!!

Oh well, Chest tomorrow!


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice workout Sam!   You must be immune to the Doms right now haha.  Be thankful for that one!!!

That higher rep stuff,, man, that's brutal!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout Sam!   You must be immune to the Doms right now haha.  Be thankful for that one!!!
> 
> That higher rep stuff,, man, that's brutal!




You're damn right lady, brutal it is!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> The pump im getting is massive though, and sometimes so painful - when i do arms, i feel like Popeye!!



 good stuff.

looking great Sam, high reps are tough but so worth it I find. me likey the burn!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

Pictures from Wales are attached. We were staying in this tiny place called Gregynog, which is part of the university of Wales, near Newtown. We got there and realised that no-one from our group had any phone reception, it literally is in the middle of nowhere! Quietest conference i've ever been to!!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> good stuff.
> 
> looking great Sam, high reps are tough but so worth it I find. me likey the burn!



Me likey the burn too - and the pump! But no DOMS?? That's concerning me a little.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

Wales is like a strange phone-repelling phenomenon. Im in the Capital, and i still cant get any signal...


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 9, 2007)

*Friday 9th November*

*Chest - 2x15 : 90s RI*

Flat Bench - 50lb
2 x 15

Assisted Dips - BW-33lb
(1) 1x9 1x3 1x3
(2) 1x5 1x3 1x2 1x2
_Bloody hell, hard as nails! _

Lying Flys - 11's
2 x 15

Incline DB Bench - 16's
2 x 15

*Cardio 25 mins X Trainer UT1*
154-160bpm (79%-82%)

Okay, i need to keep dips before Bench. Today the Dips rack was busy so i did Bench first - big mistake! Christ, i was fried after Dips!  

Oh well, lesson learned. Arms/abs tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

I guess you were fried... doing 30 reps on the bench then blasting another 27 on dips.. geezzzzz


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

i hate doing dips first, i would be lifting light weights like katt if i did. 
good job on the high volume bench press


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 9, 2007)

great job Sam

how are you doing the dips anyway? I always find if I make my body straight up and down I hardly hit my chest when I do dips, but if I lean forward a bit it hits my chest more. just a thought.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

the other half said:


> i hate doing dips first, i would be lifting light weights like katt if i did.
> good job on the high volume bench press



Ohhhh, watch out! You'll get a beating off Katt!

High volume is okay for a change, but im definately not loving it as much as 5 x 5  . After Xmas im swapping back to some heavy shit - grrr, looking forward to it!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great job Sam
> 
> how are you doing the dips anyway? I always find if I make my body straight up and down I hardly hit my chest when I do dips, but if I lean forward a bit it hits my chest more. just a thought.



Hey Scar! Yeah, i had a chat with wala about that and i tried them both ways to see how i got on. I reckon im just weak though, because i found them really difficult with the forward lean. Im going to give them another try with a lean when im fresh, instead of doing them after bench, hopefully i'll make a better job of it then! Thanks for the suggestion, im definately going to put it into action!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

*Saturday 10th November*

*Arms/Abs : 2 x 15 : 60s RI*

CGBP - 45lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x9 1x3 1x3

DB Hammer Curl - 16's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Tricep Pushdown - 40lb
2 x 15

BB Curls - 22lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x3 1x1

*Abs : Planks s/s with Leg Raises to failure - 30s rest*
Planks Leg Raises
(1) 85sec then      14 
(2) 64sec then      11
(3) 55sec then       9

*Cardio - X trainer UT1/2*
10 min warmup, 10 min cool down

Phew. Although i was only doing arms, i was really knackered! I've been training with real intensity since starting the high reps and my body is much more fatigued than normal. Im having a day off tomorrow, so i'll be back bright and refreshed on Monday!  

Have a great weekend now!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> *Okay, i need to keep dips before Bench.*



I always do dips first if I'm doing them. It seems like everything else hammers me so much that I can't do them in the middle or last very well.

Great looking workouts.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Sam. That's one kick ass workout!  Training looks really good, and those planks are pretty hardcore, 85 seconds is NO picnic.

Don't get too drunk tonight!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I always do dips first if I'm doing them. It seems like everything else hammers me so much that I can't do them in the middle or last very well.
> 
> Great looking workouts.



Yeah, i know! I'll keep them prioritised from now on! For some reason they really kill my wrists, either im weak, or im one heavy mo-fo!! Or both - *Gasp*  



goob said:


> Hi Sam. That's one kick ass workout!  Training looks really good, and those planks are pretty hardcore, 85 seconds is NO picnic.
> 
> Don't get too drunk tonight!!!!




Hey Goob! Good to see your making yourself known by posting in my journal, instead of lurking around just looking at my pictures (Stalker!!)  

Nah, honestly thanks mate! I officially HATE planks or any kind of ab work, i'd rather just concentrate on keeping a tight core during squats/deads etc, but i guess when on a 5-day split, i should throw them in somewhere!

Me? Drunk?? No, not me. I actually gave up drinking about 3 years ago, which i know must be difficult to believe, me being Scottish and all, but yeah. That stuff's bad for you! (and in London - mucho expensive!).  I don't really miss it to be honest. It was interfering with my rowing sessions which was why i stopped, but im off it completely now. Apart from the occasional cocktail night, where i'll have 2 drinks and be swinging off the lamposts!! 

A situation best avoided if you ask me!


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow.  You are what they call a rarity.  A scot who does'nt drink!

Fair play to you. For this sort of lifestyle it has no benefits at all, and if you can live without it, kudos.

For me, I can't resist getting wasted (at least) once a week.  It (perversly) feels like I have wasted the weekend if I don't have a killer hangover at somepoint.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow.  You are what they call a rarity.  A scot who does'nt drink!
> 
> Fair play to you. For this sort of lifestyle it has no benefits at all, and if you can live without it, kudos.
> 
> For me, I can't resist getting wasted (at least) once a week. * It (perversly) feels like I have wasted the weekend if I don't have a killer hangover at somepoint*.



I know the feeling well. I remember once being quite violently sick after drinking a fair quantity of Baileys (this was my attempt to look a bit more refined - usually i would down pints of cider and blackcurrant), and i thought to myself 'I don't remember eating scrambled eggs'. Never touched Baileys since then.  

Ahh, you've never lived 'till you've slept in someones hedge! Happy drinking Goob!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 11, 2007)

good ol arms day. great workout Sam


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2007)

HIT workouts?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> HIT workouts?



Hello there! Yeah, kind of. I decrease my RI to 60s when doing arms/abs, as i feel they don't need as much rest, but usually they are 90s. 

I guess i'll guage progress in a week or so and possibly reduce RI's by 10-20s, but for now 90s isn't long enough - especially on leg day!! So i suppose it is HIT, yeah.

Speaking of which - legs today, and the Leg Extension machine is working again, YAY!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

*Monday 12th November*

*Legs - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Split Squat - 71lb
(1) 2 x 15  *3 breath r/p between each leg
(2) 1x15, 1x10 1x4 1x1

Front Squat - 71lb
(1) 1x11 1x3 1x1
(2) 1x10 1x2 1x2 1x1
 - _Fuuuuuck  *gasping*_

Good Mornings - 60lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x3 1x1

Leg Extension - 55lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x10 1x4 1x1

Standing Calf Raises - 132lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x10 1x4 1x1

*Cardio - 10 mins warmup X trainer*
After workout 15 mins Bike, both @ UT2 threshold. 

Too buggered to do anything else!  

Note :- Split squats followed by Front Squats is one of the most difficult things i've ever done. Loving it


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't even imagine doing split squats first, then going to front squats!  

Nice looking workout!


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Quality workout!  Split squats AND front squats in the same workout!  

That's a pretty brutal session.   Very impressive!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Katt and Goob!

Im going to be feeling those high kicks in Kempo tomorrow night. 

Christ, what if my sensae confuses me with Michael Jackson - every time i do a high kick - 'Ow...'


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

I think I've actually got one of those glitter gloves hanging around my basement if you need to borrow it...


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

You have one of those??

Waaaay cool! Michael Jackson was my hero for like 15 years . . . . 

 . . . . okay, he still is


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah...... well.......  I even had the socks......







and I actually wore them


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> yeah...... well.......  I even had the socks......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Say what??


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

*Tuesday 13th November*

*Shoulders - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Arnold Press - 17's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4

Lat Raises - 11's
(1) 1x10 1x3 1x2
(2) 1x9 1x2 1x2 1x2

Rear Delts - 61lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x3 1x1

Front Plate Raises - 22lb
(1) 1x10 1x4 1x1
(2) 1x8 1x3 1x2 1x2 

*Cardio 20 mins bike UT1*
151-156bpm (78% - 80%)

High rep shoulders hurt like a little dirty bitch. End of.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> little dirty bitch



You MUST introduce us


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> You MUST introduce us



Why i believe we've already met . . . .


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

great couple of workouts in here Sam

your leg day looks brutal! and your shoulder day is looking top notch!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Scar! Much appreciated


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

That would make anyones shoulders burn!  Nice job!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice work. I really like the high rep shoulder work.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work. I really like the high rep shoulder work.



I don't.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I don't.



I know what you mean. But for shoulder stuff it seems to be the way to go for me.


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> yeah...... well.......  I even had the socks......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she brings them out on our role playing nights. gotta love it, makes me feel like a  little boy agian


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

great job on the last couple of workouts. 

know go home and change all the light bulbs in the house


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> great job on the last couple of workouts.
> 
> know go home and change all the light bulbs in the house



Oh, thats mean!


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> *Tuesday 13th November*
> 
> *Shoulders - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*
> 
> ...


 
Very nice shoulder blitz!  Hitting the bike seems a good way to finish off, especially at that heartrate.  
Haha, love your choice of words to describe the workout, sums it up like Stephen Hawkins playing Sudoku....


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Goob!  

*Wednesday 14th November*

*Back - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Deadlifts - 100lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Rack Pulls - 130lb
2 x 15

Seated Row - 55lb
2 x 15

Assisted WG Chins - BW-75lb
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x7 1x3 1x2 1x2 1x1
_- Fuuuccccckkkkk  _

1 Arm Lat Pulldown - 50lb
(1) 
R - 1x8 1x2
L - 1x7 1x3
(2)
R - 1x7 1x3
L - 1x6 1x3 1x1

Straight Arm Push Down - 33lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

*Cardio - 20 mins X Trainer UT1*
146-153bpm (75-79%)

My heart was about to jump out of my chest after DL's and Rack Pulls! Absolutely loved doing these one after the other - Brilliant! Really enjoyed Rack Pulls too, Can't wait to try these on 5 x 5!

Woot! Good times


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

great job Sam awesome workout.

no worries with the chins though, you always have to sacrifice something to give higher reps a go, and sadly it's strength. once you start training for strength again it'll come back fast!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately they appear weaker than normal cos i've changed them to wide grip instead of narrow grip. Oh well, it's all in the learning process i suppose!

thanks Scar - you're one in a mill!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like a sokid workout. 1 arm lat pulldowns rule. I meant to do them yesterday, but I'd already packed on quite a bit of volume.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Ohhhh, nice workout.  Looked like a heart mashing job right there.

What are rack pulls?  For some reason i can't shake the image of a medieval torture device from my mind....


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice workout !!!    Chins are just tough,, I have a really hard time with them!


I agree w/Goob..  "rack pulls" sounds like some sort of contraption that you would see in the movie "hostel 2"

I've done them though, and they are tough!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Ohhhh, nice workout.  Looked like a heart mashing job right there.
> 
> What are rack pulls?  *For some reason i can't shake the image of a medieval torture device from my mind..*..



Hey, you're not far off the mark there Goob . .. 

They're meant as a deadlift assistance exercise, to help you past your sticking point. The bar should be set just below the knee on the safety bars, then just deadlift it from there. 

Rack Pull

gives quite a good description, but i recomend starting with the bar below knee level, not above it as mentioned there.

They are tough, so a good addition as far as im concerned!  

*Vortrit - * 1 Arm pulldowns are the shit, aren't they? I love em!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> *Vortrit - * 1 Arm pulldowns are the shit, aren't they? I love em!



Yeah, they sure are even though I've only done them a couple of time. I believe you are the one who actually told me about them.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, they sure are even though I've only done them a couple of time. I believe you are the one who actually told me about them.



Cool! I actually saw a bodybuilder in my gym doing them and stole them off her


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

*Thursday 15th November*

*Cardio Day*

1 - 5k Erg
22m 36s @ 2:15.5/500m 24spm
154-171bpm (79-88%)

2 - 12 mins Treadmill : Intervals
1 min walking, 1 min running
155 - 173bpm (80-89%)

I only had 45 mins today to fit in some training due to my experiments, so i decided to go hell for leather on the cardio front. 

First the 5k on the rowing machine, which really hurt my back after yesterdays Rack Pulls (which i can feel in my upper back - alot!), then some sprints on the Treadmill. I can't run at the best of times, so sprinting on a Treadmill really takes it out of me. As a result, my heart rate was almost at 90% every time i sprinted. At that stage, i have to be very careful im not going to trip!

Anyway, short workout, but definately not sweet!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Cool! I actually saw a bodybuilder in my gym doing them and stole them off her



Good thinking!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

Just some cardio? I should try to get more of that in. Nice work.


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

I think we are going to try the 1 min sprint w/1 min walk next time  

I'll probably be gasping for breath in the first 3 minutes


----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

Updated gallery coming soon?


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

I get the feeling G's all about the booty pictures today


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Just some cardio? I should try to get more of that in. Nice work.



Yip - no time for anything else! Chest tomorrow though, bring it on!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> I think we are going to try the 1 min sprint w/1 min walk next time
> 
> I'll probably be gasping for breath in the first 3 minutes



You'll love it! It's really tough and for some reason i insist on doing it on the treadmill, on the last couple im close to falling arse over tit off the thing!!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

Big G said:


> Updated gallery coming soon?



Hey Big G - welcome to my journal! Nice to see you here!

Updated pics coming _relatively_ soon - im a bit like the Mitchelin man at the moment!

Part of the lack of pictures is because they look crap! Once im slimmed down again, i'll put some pics up.  

What about you, wern't you due to put some up? Im curious to see these abs you've been teasing with for months


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> I get the feeling G's all about the booty pictures today


 
'G'??? I don't think that was meant for me, but I am ALL about the booty pics. 

Great cardio session Sam, Intervals are real tough. You might enjoy doing it outside, the air cools you right down.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 15, 2007)

some great cardio work there Sam...something I should be looking into more


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

goob said:


> 'G'??? I don't think that was meant for me, but I am ALL about the booty pics.
> 
> Great cardio session Sam, Intervals are real tough. You might enjoy *doing it outside*, the air cools you right down.....



Did somebody call me?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for all your nice comments guys - i don't like doing intervals on the Treadmill, or even running in general. Im all about low impact cardio!

Anytime you see Treadmills mentioned in here, you know i've suffered!

*Friday 16th November*

*Chest - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Dips - BW-33lb
(1) 1X15
(2) 1X10 1X3 1X2

Incline DB Bench - 18's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Flat Bench - 50lb
2 x 15

Pec Dec - 77lb
(1) 1X7 1X2 1X1
(2) 1x6 1x2 1x2

Lying Flys - 12's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

*Cardio - 30 mins X trainer UT1*
140-167bpm (72% - 87%)

Okay session today. Getting a bit fed up of doing flat bench with only 2 x 2lb plates on the bar, feel like a bit of a twat, but hey ho.

Arms/abs tomorrow.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks for all your nice comments guys - i don't like doing intervals on the Treadmill, or even running in general. Im all about low impact cardio!
> 
> Anytime you see Treadmills mentioned in here, you know i've suffered!
> 
> ...




Nice work. I love the pec dec. I need to do it today.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work. I love the pec dec. I need to do it today.



Yeah - it kills my front delts really more than anything else. Brilliant . . . . but sore . . . . . but brilliant  . . .


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Did somebody call me?


 
Yeah.   Where were you?  I thought we agreed 10pm at the park, behind the rose bush?


Low impact cardio is easier and less hard on you, and to all intensive purposes more enjoyable.  But, the duration is longer, and I've alwAys found that my attention span dose'nt last that long....


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

I think he could have picked a better bush to be behind.....


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2007)

katt said:


> I think he could have picked a better bush to be behind.....


 
My door is always open for you katt......


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah - it kills my front delts really more than anything else. Brilliant . . . . but sore . . . . . but brilliant  . . .



I actually ended up doing it. I was doing strength training so I supersetted it with another press @ 100 lbs. for 5 x 5.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah.   Where were you?  I thought we agreed 10pm at the park, behind the rose bush?



 . . . . Shit . . . . . . you mean that wasn't you . . . . . .


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like someone was outgoobed.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> . . . . Shit . . . . . . you mean that wasn't you . . . . . .



isn't that embarassing when that happens??



that's a great workout Sam, very nice on the bench for having done it third


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Low impact cardio is easier and less hard on you, and to all intensive purposes more enjoyable.  But, the duration is longer, and I've alwAys found that my attention span dose'nt last that long....



I probably said the wrong thing, i didn't mean low threshold training, i meant cardio that has less impact on your joints, like rowing, cycling, swimming etc. Running on treadmills is second only to running on tracks for me - death for knees!

I'm like you, i love really intense cardio. When i was training for the marathon i would do 2 hours on the rowing machine most days. I tell you, if my mp3 battery ever died - aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh . . . . . .


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> isn't that embarassing when that happens??
> 
> 
> 
> that's a great workout Sam, very nice on the bench for having done it third



Thanks Scar! 

I wanted to do Bench straight after Dips but it was busy. For 30 mins. With 3 guys each having a turn on it. Grrr  

Never mind. When im benching 100kg i'll just walk up to them and give them a swift backhander with a 45lb plate


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I actually ended up doing it. I was doing strength training so I supersetted it with another press @ 100 lbs. for 5 x 5.



I saw that. Very nice young man. Very nice indeed!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I saw that. Very nice young man. Very nice indeed!



Thanks. It wasn't too bad until the last set but I did feel it.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 17, 2007)

*Saturday 17th November

Arms/Abs
Arms : 2 x 15 : 60s RI*

CGBP - 45lb
2 x 15

Hammer Curls - 18's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x9 1x2 1x2 1x1 1x1  

Tricep Pushdown - 45lb
(1) 1x10 1x5
(2) 1x9 1x5 1x1

BB Curls - 22lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x10 1x3 1x2

Abs : Planks to failure - 3 sets - 45s RI
Left Front Right
1. 56s 84s 45s
2. 44s 62s 40s
3. 37s 61s 37s

*Cardio - 60 mins UT2 Bike*
134-141bpm (69-73%)

That's it guys - im off out clubbing to Pacha tonight, can't wait   

Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 17, 2007)

I just put a couple of photos in my gallery. They're not posing-type ones, or half naked ones, just general me pics. Im going to try to do progress pics by the end of December, should be good cos i can see a difference myself!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> *Saturday 17th November
> 
> Arms/Abs
> Arms : 2 x 15 : 60s RI*
> ...




Nice workout. The ab stuff looks great.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> half naked ones



When can we expect those? 

I'm just kidding.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> When can we expect those?
> 
> I'm just kidding.



Cheeky monkey


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 17, 2007)

great workout indeed. nice triset of planks


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> . . . . Shit . . . . . . you mean that wasn't you . . . . . .


 
Yeah, I did'nt think you had stubble..........

Tallcall?????? Were you wearing that wig again??


I feel so used.



Oh, and tip-top workout!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout indeed. nice triset of planks



Thanks Scar! I can actually still feel it in my obliques today!

Must've been a good'un!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, *I did'nt think you had stubble*..........
> 
> Tallcall?????? Were you wearing that wig again??
> 
> ...



No, im quite classy so i always make sure i shave before a date


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 19, 2007)

*Monday 19th November*

*Legs : 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Split Squat - 71lb
(1) 2x15
(2) 2x15
- Shitting hell  

Front Squat - 71lb
(1) 1x13 1x2
(2) 1x10 1x4 1x1

Good Mornings - 60lb
2x15

Leg Extension - 55lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4

Standing Calf Raises - 130lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4

*Cardio - 15 mins UT2 Bike*
135-141bpm (70-73%)

Absolutely attacked this leg day today. Didn't look up once from Split Squats to Front Squats and my thighs had doubled in size by the time i had finished.

High rep squats (of any variation) burn like hell


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> No, im quite classy so i always make sure i shave before a date


 

Oh yeah????   Kinky, I like.........oh you did'nt mean _there_...


Great Scott! Split squats are brutal, and to attempt them on the same day as front squats is madness.....madness I tells ya....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

I can see this journal succumbing to the insanity that has overwhelmed mine and goob's journals, haha.

Great workout though, Sam  Split squats are really strong!


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I can see this journal succumbing to the insanity that has overwhelmed mine and goob's journals, haha.


 
 Unfortunately, there's two common denominators in both cases.... 

Us....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Unfortunately, there's two common denominators in both cases....
> 
> Us....



 this is true.

Oh well, cant fight fate


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 19, 2007)

split squats followed by front squats = BRUTAL!

awesome job Sam


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice work. Those split squats must have hurt!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning Lads!

Gaz, Goob, Scar and V - i think doing split squats followed by front squats is one of the most challenging set of exercises i've ever done. After Split Squats, my heart rate was at 172bpm, then after front squats it was at 180bpm. I had to sit down for about 4 minutes between starting Good Mornings cus i thought i was going to puke.

Most days i'll have my first two exercises as the most challenging, which means im fresh enough to go in and attack them with a fury! Unfortunately then im knackered for all the others, especially Leg Extensions yesterday were a killer, the burn on those is incredible!

I love leg day - its my fave!   Feeling those split squats today though


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

*Tuesday 20th November*

*Shoulders - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Arnold Press - 18's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Lat Raises - 11's
(1) 1x10 1x3 1x2
(2) 1x8 1x3 1x2 1x2

Upright Row - 33lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Rear Delts - 61lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Front Plate Raises - 22lb
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x8 1x3 1x3 1x1

*Cardio - 30 mins UT1 Erg*
6578m avg 2:17.6/500m
161-165bpm (83% - 86%)

Good session today, although i really struggled with the Lat Raises (again!) and the Front Plate Raises. I think im going to put Lat Raises before Arnolds next week, as my Arnolds are reasonably strong with the 18lb DB's and im trying to avoid raising the weight cos the next DB's up are 22's! 2 sets of 15 with those babys? I don't think so  

Cardio was hard - my heart rate is always sky high on an erg. Good stuff though


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

awesome workouts sam, you have to love the leg pump. if only it would last a little longer.
i dont think i could do any cardio  the day after a good leg day, hats off to you.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

the other half said:


> awesome workouts sam, you have to love the leg pump. if only it would last a little longer.
> i dont think i could do any cardio  the day after a good leg day, hats off to you.



Thanks other half! 

As long as my ass takes the weight and not my legs, its actually not so bad!

Getting my heart rate up high is so easy after leg day!


----------



## goob (Nov 20, 2007)

Great workout Sam.  Are you trying to put on much muscle, get functional sports strength, or going for an athletic look?


Be careful, it won't be long before your journal will be dragged down into the gutter with mine and Gaz's, the usual suspects are in attendance here too.......


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

the other half said:


> i dont think i could do any cardio  the day after a good leg day



That's exactly the time to do it!
Go crazy! Stairclimb, run, elliptical, bike! 
Do 'em all even, for the hell of it!


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Be careful, it won't be long before your journal will be dragged down into the gutter with mine and Gaz's.......



There's a looonnnggg way to go to get _there_!

(goob's journal)


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice workout. Rear delt looks strong. I need to throw in some rear delt work... really I do.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Great workout Sam.  Are you trying to put on much muscle, get functional sports strength, or going for an athletic look?
> 
> 
> Be careful, it won't be long before your journal will be dragged down into the gutter with mine and Gaz's, the usual suspects are in attendance here too.......



Thanks Goob! To answer your question, i honestly dont know what im aiming for. I want to put on a bit more muscle, especially on my shoulders, glutes and legs, and then look to really slim down, perhaps to 12%bf. 

In short - no idea! Just taking it as it comes really. I do quite want to be able to lift really heavy shit though


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Be careful, it won't be long before your journal will be dragged down into the gutter with mine and Gaz's, the usual suspects are in attendance here too.......



Don't worry about that - as long as i've got one workout per page, i'll be happy


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 21, 2007)

*Wednesday 21st November*

*Chest - 2 x 15 : 90s*

Dips - BW-33kg
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x9 1x3 1x2 1x1

Pec Dec - 61lb
2 x 15

Flat DB Bench - 26's
(1) 1x11
(2) 1x9
(3) 1x8

Incline Bench - 18's
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x10 1x4 1x1

*Cardio - 30 mins UT2 Bike*
134-142bpm (69%-73%)

Quite a rubbish session today - the gym was so busy i couldn't get onto the Flat Bench, so had to do it with DB's. As a result i had to do 3 sets cos i wasn't strong enough to keep going after failing.

Generally weaker today, maybe because i did shoulders yesterday? I moved Back to tomorrow because i had a niggly thing in my lower back on the RHS yesterday which is still there today, for some reason, although i can't pin it to anything specific i might have done to cause injury. Dunno - guess i just have to see how i feel tomorrow.

On a lighter note, i went shopping this morning and spent £300 on clothes   Feels good! And my mum and dad are coming down from Edinburgh to visit for the weekend and they arrive tomorrow so im dead excited! 

Hope everyone is hunky dory!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Quite a rubbish session today - the gym was so busy i couldn't get onto the Flat Bench, so had to do it with DB's. As a result i had to do 3 sets cos i wasn't strong enough to keep going after failing.



I think it was a good workout.  Plus, DBs can do some incredible things for you bench.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice workout. I love DB Bench!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey DOMS - welcome to my journal!  

I like using the bar for Flat Bench because i use DB's for Incline. I dunno, i might swap over at some point.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 22, 2007)

*Thursday 22nd November

Back - 2 x 15 :90s RI*

Deadlifts - 100lb
2 x 15

Rack Pulls - 143lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4 - _Grip failing here  _

Assisted Wide Grip Chins - BW-77lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x9 1x3 1x3

Seated Row - 65lb
(1) 1x13 1x2
(2) 1x11 1x4

Straight Arm Pushdown 
- 33lb
2x15

- 39lb
8/6

*Arms*

BB Curl - 22lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x10 1x3 1x2

CGBP - 45lb
2x15

No cardio today - had to lump arms in with back as my parents are visiting for the weekend and arrive today. Good workout in general, really pleased with the Deadlifts and the Rack Pulls again, hopefully it will feel like the fires of Hell are burning in my back tomorrow!  

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> *Thursday 22nd November
> 
> Back - 2 x 15 :90s RI*
> 
> ...



Nice job on the deads and rack pulls. I've been having the same problem with my grip, but I just bought some straps so maybe that will help.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sam,

workouts are coming along great in here! for upping the volume, your strength seems to be staying level which is awesome

how are you liking those plate raises?


----------



## katt (Nov 27, 2007)

I think we lost some posts in here with that "glitch" that happened today


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 28, 2007)

*Tuesday 27th November

Legs - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

Split Squat - 71lb
2 x 15, 2 x 15
- _heart rate reached 181bpm (94%)_

Front Squat - 71lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3
- _heart rate reached 179bpm (93%)_

Good Mornings - 66lb
(1) 1x10 1x5
(2) 1x10 1x5

Leg Extension - 66lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x10 1x3 1x2

Seated Calf Raises - 55lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4

10 min warm up, 10 min cool down.

This workout was very very tough. I beat all my scores from last week by 1 rep or by raising the weight, but my heart felt like it was going to burst. 

After Front Squats, i literally had to sit down for 5 mins before starting GM's. I thought i was going to have to deal with breakfast revisited


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 28, 2007)

katt said:


> I think we lost some posts in here with that "glitch" that happened today



yeah - you ain't kidding! I've lost half my journal 

Oh well, at least i didn't lose any workouts, thanks to me being a lazy moo over the weekend


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 28, 2007)

*Wednesday 28th November*

*Chest - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

'Sam's Modified Wala Challenge' - Modified from 40 reps @ 135lb to 40 reps @ 45lb!
1 x 40 Ow ow ow ow ow ow 

Flat Bench - 55lb
(1) 1x10 1x3 1x2
(2) 1x9 1x4 1x2

Dips - BW-33lb
(1) 1x6 1x3
(2) 1x5 1x2
- _literally couldn't do any more of these, the Wala challenge fcuked me up good and proper _

DB Lying Flys - 13's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x9 1x6

Incline DB Bench - 18's
(1) 1x13 1x2
(2) 1x10 1x5

Pec Dec - 61lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

*Cardio 20 mins Erg - UT1*
157-170bpm (81-88%)

Well, I thought id give the Wala Challenge a try today, as im finding 2x15 extremely non-inspiring and non-motivating! So i did it first and every single thing i did afterwards suffered!! I was as weak as a kitten, and my Dips were a shambles!! 

Shit. We'll see how i feel tomorrow, but i've got a funny feeling i won't be doing shoulders as planned, possibly back day tomorrow


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2007)

So what was that Wala challenge all about?  Was it one set of benching @ 45 lbs?  40 reps in a row?


----------



## goob (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice workout Sam.  Kicking mo-fo ass as usual.

To think all those witty and inventive insults and come-on's I was throwing in your journal have been wiped out by the stroke of a hackers keyboard...


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 29, 2007)

katt said:


> So what was that Wala challenge all about?  Was it one set of benching @ 45 lbs?  40 reps in a row?



Yeah - it was a challenge set by Wala at EB to Bench Press 135lb for 40reps without racking the bar. 

Obviously i can't Bench anywhere near that weight, so i modified it for myself to 45lb (i know, i know ) for 40 reps.

I managed it without racking the bar, but it hurt like hell. And im really suffering today 

You should give it a try, it's quite fun actually. Problem was that the rest of my workout was shocking!! Oh well . . . .


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice workout Sam.  Kicking mo-fo ass as usual.
> 
> To think all those witty and inventive insults and come-on's I was throwing in your journal have been wiped out by the stroke of a hackers keyboard...



Thanks Goob! 

I know - it is quite sad really. Actually, it was probably Gaz. I think he was jealous of all the attention you were giving me so he wiped the lot


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

Goddamn it!

STOP FUCKING HACKING OUR BOARD !!!


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

I couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

*Thursday 29th November

Back - 2x15 : 90s RI*

Deadlifts - 105lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Rack Pulls - 143lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4
- _again, grip was an issue here and was fried afterwards!_

Assisted WG Pullups - BW-77lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x10 1x3 1x2

Seated Row - 66lb
(1) 1x14 1x1
(2) 1x10 1x4 1x1

Straight Arm Pushdown - 39lb
(1) 1x10 1x5
(2) 1x9 1x3 1x3

*Cardio - 25mins UT1 Bike*
145-153bpm (75%-79%)

Kick ass session today - really focussed, really intense. After both sets of DL's and Rack Pulls my heart rate was 173bpm (90% of max). After WG Pullups, my grip was almost completely gone, and by the end of the session i was feeling very sick indeed. So sick that i only managed another 15 mins on the Bike. 

Good though


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

*Friday 30th November

Shoulders - 2x15 : 90s RI*

Lat Raises - 11's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Front Plate Raises - 22lb
(1) 1x14 1x1
(2) 1x11 1x4

Arnold Press - 18's
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x9 1x3 1x3

Upright Rows - 33lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Rear Delts - 61lb
(1) 1x14 1x1
(2) 1x11 1x4

*Cardio - 15 min Erg UT1 (Warmup*)
3258m @ 2:18.9/500m
154-162bpm (79-84%)

*30 min Bike UT2*
131-139bpm (68-72%)

Good session. My chest is STILL SORE from the Wala Challenge! Can't believe it, although it didn't interfere too much with todays workout. Those Front Plate raises are still killer though!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, i posted Thursdays workout again, and added today's.

If this happens again, i swear there's gonna be trouble 

Hope everyone's okay and not lost too much info


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

Great workouts. Nice rack pulls!


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Great workouts. Nice rack pulls!


 

Agreed. Nice rack....

Looking good on the rest of the body....







....of the workout.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Agreed. Nice rack....
> 
> Looking good on the rest of the body....
> 
> ...


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

Okay, last workout for this week. Can't believe it's the start of December already. The sun is shining here and it's a gorgeous day in central London. I don't have an advent calendar though so im feeling a bit sorry for myself 

*Saturday 1st December

Arms/Abs - 2 x 15 : 90s RI*

DB CGBP - 18's
3 x 15 
- _too light. Did 3 sets cus both the 22's and the Flat Bench were taken all through my session _

DB Hammer Curls - 18's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x3 1x1

Tricep Pushdown - 46lb
(1) 1x9 1x6
(2) 1x6 1x5 1x4

BB Curls - 26lb
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x8 1x2 1x2 1x2 1x1
- _will it ever end . . . . . . _

*Abs*
3 sets Planks
1. 105sec  (Woot - broke the 100s barrier )
2. 65sec
3. 53sec

Done. Dead as a doorknob. No cardio today. Couldn't be bitched. Was suffering from severe lack of motivation before, during and after this session. Not cool.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 1, 2007)

I know I've said it once...BUT....


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks B!! Much appreciated


----------



## goob (Dec 2, 2007)

Not mentioning the superb workout, that is one hell of a plank blitz.  That must of hurt indeed.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 2, 2007)

nothing new in here, still going strong as usual those planks are great, 105 seconds is awesome!

how's everything going anyway?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice work. Those planks are crazy!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey lads! 

Yeah - all is good here! Sun is shining again today, so it makes getting out of bed easier!!

Had yesterday off (Sunday), so today im back at it. Legs today - can't wait!!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

*Monday 3rd December*

*Legs - 2x15 : 90s RI*

Split Squats - 77lb
(1) 2x15
(2) 2x15 

Front Squats - 77lb
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x10 1x3 1x2 

Good Mornings - 66lb
2 x 15 

Leg Extension - 66lb
(1) 1x14 1x1
(2) 1x9 1x3 1x3 

Standing Calf Raises - 132lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4 

No cardio today - absolutely useless from the waist down 

Fantastic session today. Increased the weight of Splits and Front Squats and was amazed that i managed to do so well on both (even though i thought i was going to die by the end, i thought i would need more r/p throughout). GM's felt amazing too. Leg Extension was very sore, and i could barely walk afterwards, but then that's why i love it so! 

Now im shoving Tuna in my face - my life is complete.


----------



## Big G (Dec 3, 2007)

'sup Sam.

Nice planks - I need to add those too.
Good job on front squats - I still gotta try those.

Can't believe I find myself craving the British weather. It's starting to get horribly cold in Ohio. It'll be a frozen hell here soon. Minus awful degrees from morning to night.

You know it's bad when you're missing UK weather!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey G!! Good to see you in here mate!

Actually, the weather's not that bad here at the moment. Still well above freezing, so we're all good. We're forecast rain for the rest of the week though, so that's a bummer.

Hey ho - at least the weather's always good in the gym


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice Squats!!   Great workout there.... you're going to feel that one tomorrow!


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

Effort!  Good job Sam.  Especially on the front squats.  You can keep the tuna though.....


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice workout. Good Mornings look very, very strong. I love Good Mornings!

Oh, and I got a few pics now. More to come soon.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks y'all! Much appreciated, as always 

Now im off to do chest - got to keep the goodies firmed up


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

*Tuesday 4th December

Chest - 2x15 : 90s RI*

Dips - BW-33lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Lying Flys - 16's
(1) 1x10 1x5
(2) 1x9 1x6

Incline DB Bench - 18's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4

WG Flat Bench - 45lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3
- _first time trying WG Bench - it was good actually! Needed to reduce the weight though _

Pec Dec - 61lb
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x10 1x4 1x1

*10 mins on Stairmill @ 145bpm* (Running out of time - crap cardio effort i know, but im going to Kempo tonight so that will make up for it!)

Quick session today - Managed to get a set of 16's for the Lying Flys (as opposed to 13's), so they hurt much more today. The effects of them were still apparent when i did the Pec Dec, normally i can do 2 sets of 15 at that weight!

Pleased with the Dips too, might use a little less assistance next time!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

nice! I like the standing calves, and the flys...nice weights!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 4, 2007)

you must be crazy, doing flat bench at the end! lol

great workout Sam, they are coming along very nicely


----------



## vortrit (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice workout. I was planning to do pec dec yesterday and someone stole my machine.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 5, 2007)

*Wednesday 5th December

Back : 2x15 : 90s RI*

Deadlifts - 105lb
2 x 15 

Rack Pulls - 143lb
(1) 1x14 1x1
(2) 1x11 1x4

WG Pullups - BW-35kg
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x10 1x3 1x2

Seated Row - 66lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3 

Straight Arm Pushdown - 39lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x9 1x4 1x2

30 Plate Grabs - 6lb
RH 70s
LH 64s

10 Plate Grabs - 11lb
RH 32s
LH 26s

33lb Plate Hold
(1) RH 23s LH 40s
(2) RH 21s LH 25s

*15 min Bike UT1*
Intervals 145-158bpm (75-81%)

Good session - looks like a long one but it was only 60 mins all in. Included some grip work because my grip is what is failing me on Rack Pulls, and im loath to use straps.

Apart from that, i increased my reps/weight on all lifts today except Rack Pulls. Deadlifts are a strange beast. For a long time after i just started doing them, i would have days where they would feel great and fly up, and days where they just felt like the most unnatural thing in the world. Now, almost every session feels great, and i'm increasing the weight again next week. I put this down to nailing the form, which im really pleased about.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Yeah, i rearrange my program to fit whatever equipment is available as much as possible. The Flat Bench is normally always busy, as with the Rack (as im sure most of you have found), but i never normally wait for the Bench, but always wait for the Rack. I just won't do deads, squats or GM's on any other piece of equipment - including the Smith!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2007)

great deadlifts!!


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like you've upped the volume a bunch!   143 for rack pulls!!!    You're becoming a beast!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice workout, Sam!

And good job on eschewing the straps.


----------



## goob (Dec 5, 2007)

Good work Sam, and I must say, I'm impressed with your motivation and priorities.....



> Now im off to do chest - got to keep the goodies firmed up


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

*B_reed *- thank you! Deads are one of my favourite things at the moment!!

*Katt* - a beast i am not. Im merely trying to follow in your footsteps 

*DOMS* - thanks! And yeah, i would feel a bit daft using straps but only lifting like 150lb or something 

*Goob* - I know! Decent boobies should be high on anyones priority list. Im sure they factor quite high on yours?!! 

Okay, so im a fat bastard today and i have punished myself accordingly. I went to the Biochemistry Xmas party last night and made a little piggy of myself. The food was surprisingly good, featuring continental things like cold meats, coleslaw and warm baguettes, followed by profiteroles and real cheesecake. What can i say. I caved. I ate. Alot. 

So todays workout was a turbo charged , ass kicking, whiplashing beast of a workout. Actually, it was only shoulders, but i started with some Anaerobic Threshold cardio and finished with some UT1. Now im dead. 

Workout was as follows:

*Thursday 6th December*

*Shoulders - 2x15 : 90s RI*

Lat Raises - 11's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4

Front Plate Raises - 22lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x15
 - _first time ever!!_

Arnolds - 18's
(1) 1x13 1x2
(2) 1x9 1x3 1x2 1x1 

Upright Rows - 38lb
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x9 1x3 1x3
 _increased weight - felt great, i love Uprights!_

Rear Delts - 61lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x15
 _First time ever _

*Cardio
Before Workout - 20 mins Erg - Anaerobic Threshold*
159-167bpm (82-86%)
4500m @ 2:13.7/500m

*After Workout - 20 mins Bike - UT1*
147-153 bpm (76-79%)

Good session. Love shoulders!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Am very busy today so i'll try to go journal-hopping a bit later. Hope you're all great!


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

What are profiteroles ???   I feel your pain at parties as well,,, all the rich foods are impossible for me to pass up, just because I never eat them..

I guess you could call it your cheat meal?!? 

Great workout you did there also!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

I had to look up what profiteroles are. 







Me want...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice workout, Sam!


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

oh,, kind of like cream puffs....


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> oh,, kind of like cream puffs....



With chocolate poured over them.  And not the crappy, wax filled, American shit either.  But the nummy European stuff. 

Gaaaaa....


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Nooooooo. . . . . You've put a picture of profiteroles in my journal!!! I want them so much!!! 

A cheat?? Last night i picked up a bowl and put a slice of cheesecake in it. Then thought 'fuck it', and piled in about 10 profiteroles on top so it looked like i had this huge bowl of profiteroles. Then i covered it in chocolate sauce. I was disturbing myself with the noises i was making while eating it 

Thanks for the comments on my workout, however i feel it comes second to the profiteroles in the highlights of my week


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I went to the Biochemistry Xmas party last night...



 Now that's gotta have been one helluva party! 

Biochemistry Xmas party... WTF!? 

Would somebody pass the "_Na_" (That's sodium, dumbasses!)



Keep up the good work Sam.


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Last night i picked up a bowl and put a slice of cheesecake in it. Then thought 'fuck it', and piled in about 10 profiteroles on top so it looked like i had this huge bowl of profiteroles. Then i covered it in chocolate sauce. I was disturbing myself with the noises i was making while eating it



 I just... I mean... You really... How the... 


Whatever it takes to get through a BioChemistry Xmas party, I guess.


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Biochemistry X-mas party???

That sounds fucking awesome.  After all, these guys can get access to ether, the ingredients to make LSD etc...... and they know how to do it.

Or at least they do in my world......up in the clouds, with the flying technicolor donkeys, and the singing elves made of candifloss, the edible muse's and mermaids.........wow.......


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Biochemistry X-mas party???
> 
> That sounds fucking awesome.  After all, these guys can get access to ether, the ingredients to make LSD etc...... *and they know how to do it*.
> 
> Or at least they do in my world......up in the clouds, with the flying technicolor donkeys, and the singing elves made of candifloss, the edible muse's and mermaids.........wow.......


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


>


 
Do tell.

BTW have i ever told you how beautiful, intelligent and wise you are.

_Share the wisdom....share the wisdom....and the love...._


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

The Biochemists Society never reveal their secrets, or recipies, even when what you've made was a complete fluke! 

The secrets remain hidden for now. It's the only payback for going through the rest of our lives doing such a poorly paid job


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2007)

edible mermaids???


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> edible mermaids???



I dunno - im so hungry at the moment, i'd go for that!


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> The Biochemists Society never reveal their secrets, or recipies, even when what you've made was a complete fluke!
> 
> The secrets remain hidden for now. It's the only payback for going through the rest of our lives doing such a poorly paid job


 
Ok, I did'nt ask for the scientific version of the "dead poets society".

It's not like I was going to brew some up and pimp it out to pre-schoolers.
They have to be atleast middle-school.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I dunno - im so hungry at the moment, i'd go for that!


 

at this point...if they are either salty, cheesy, or chocolate...why not?? 

doncha love Christmas time??


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

ok we're porning Sam's journal with food....

My favs for Christmas.... carmel corn (home made)  chocolate crinkles, spritz with icing & sprinkles, peanut butter cookies, chewy oatmeal cookies w/pb in them,,,

Yup - I'M A COOKIE MONSTER!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

katt said:


> ok we're porning Sam's journal with food....
> 
> My favs for Christmas.... carmel corn (home made)  chocolate crinkles, spritz with icing & sprinkles, peanut butter cookies, chewy oatmeal cookies w/pb in them,,,
> 
> Yup - I'M A COOKIE MONSTER!!!!



Katt - can i come stay with you?

At train stations all over London, there are these stalls called Millies Cookies, and they make every flavour of cookie under the sun. 

I love them best when they've been in the oven just a little bit too long, so they're chewy in the centre and a bit caramelised on the outside.

Christ, im drooling.


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm glad I don't live there..... I'd be doomed to be a "bigger" girl


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm glad I don't live there..... I'd be doomed to be a "bigger" girl



Oh dear - im definately doomed then


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

just trying something out here 


<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk788YYUS%2526i%253D18%252F18%255F1%255F204%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_204.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D18%252F18_1_204/image.gif"></a>


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

Dang it!!! Why aren't my new smilies working??????


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Yup, the new 'html' smilie.  

Needs work...


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

I tried re-booting my computer and they still don't work !!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hiya Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

katt said:


> I tried re-booting my computer and they still don't work !!!!



*enters 'why aren't my new smilies working' smilie here*


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Sam!



Hey Burner!!

Good to see you're back.

Or good to see your back - one of the two!!


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> *enters 'why aren't my new smilies working' smilie here*



Yer funny.  Thx for chuckles.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 8, 2007)

No gym workout yesterday - i was really busy in the lab, trying to get things sorted out before i go back to Scotland for Christmas. 

Went to Kempo at night though - 2 hours of grading practice!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 8, 2007)

Big G said:


> Yer funny.  Thx for chuckles.



Must be the British humour, huh?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 8, 2007)

Okay, so todays workout was Arms. I was feeling super pumped about going to the gym today since i wasn't there yesterday, so i decided to do my arms circuit TWICE!! 

*Saturday 8th December

Arms - 2x15 : 90s RI*

CGBP - 50lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x15
_*Break, then*_
(3) 1x15
(4) 1x9 1x4 1x2
 Pleased with this - up the weight next time

DB Hammer Curls - 18's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x9 1x3 1x2 1x1
_*Break, then*_
(3) 1x10 1x3 1x2
(4) 1x6 
- fail! Couldn't even lift the DB's 

Skullcrushers DB - 35lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x15
_*Break then*_
(3) 1x15
(4) 1x11 1x4
 Well chuffed. Use a 40lb DB next time!

BB Curls - 27lb
(1) 1x13 1x2
(2) 1x8 1x3 1x2 1x2
- didn't do any more sets of these. I would have been there all day!!

*Cardio
Warmup - 2k Erg - 8m 42s @ 2:10.5/500m*
160-174bpm (83% - 90%max)

*Cooldown - 10 min X trainer*
hr ~ 135-140bpm

I was pooped after this session.

I've never done arms with such intensity before, and i was amazed that i could hardly bend my elbows after the Hammer Curls, they were so pumped!!

Day off tomorrow, but im working all day in the lab. Hope you've all got something exciting planned for the weekend - thanks for reading!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2007)

nice.  very nice.


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2007)

Ouch!  That sounds pretty damn sore.  Great job. 

Y'know, i've never done an arms only workout.  My arms would snap off if I did that...


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Ouch!  That sounds pretty damn sore.  Great job.
> 
> Y'know, i've never done an arms only workout.  My arms would snap off if I did that...



Yeah - normally it's not arms only. I usually use the 5th day of my 5 day split to do arms/abs and any other bits that i want to blast again, like calves for instance!

It was such a tough workout, i had to go home straight after. Today my triceps are killing me


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice workout. Torturing the arms is fun!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 9, 2007)

nice workout Sam...I posted some more in the other journal


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks lads - nice to see you Scar! Hows things?

*Monday 10th December

Legs - 2x15 : 90sRI*

Split Squat - 77lb
(1) 2x15
(2) 2x15


Front Squats - 77lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3
 - up on last week!

Good Mornings - 71lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3
 Higher weight and great reps!

Leg Extension - 66lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x3 1x1
  Christ!

Leg Curl - 45lbNew!
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x15
Decided to throw this in today for a laugh. It was a bit light but i was doing the funniest walk afterwards!

Standing Calf Raises - 132lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3
(3) 1x10 1x5

*15 mins bike - UT1*
avg hr 143bpm (74% of max)


Great session today - i LOVE training legs!!

Again, heart rate was well above 80% on all sets (except calf raises) and i was wobbling all over the place walking from the rack to the water fountain, but it was very cool. Good fun!


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice workout Sam!  Split squats then regular squats is tough!  and then throwing in the extensions and curls... what a burner!!   That's my kind of workout!!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 10, 2007)

Tell me about it! 

On every workout now i have the 2 most difficult exercises first, which means im sweating like a bitch from the start and i really have to draw on my reserves to get through the workout.

I'll only do that for high reps though - can't see it working for 5x5


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work. I almost did leg curls today but backed out at the last second.


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

Good job Sam.  Those leg curls do make for a walk like something out of Monty Python...


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 11, 2007)

Cheers lads - your very good 

*Tuesday 11th December

Chest - 2x15 : 90sRI*

Dips - BW-22lb
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x6 1x3 1x2 1x1 1x1 Fail - just felt like all the strength drained out of me during these 

WG Bench - 50lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4
 Well chuffed with these - much better than last week!

Incline DB Flys - 16's
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 10 1x5

Pec Dec - 61lb
(1) 1x13 1x2
(2) 1x9 1x4 1x2

*Cardio - 20 mins X Trainer Upper Threshold 1 (UT1)*
138-148bpm (71% - 77%)


Okay session today, wasn't in the groove really. I've been in the lab busy with work all day and trying to get to the gym was much harder than i thought. I love going to the gym in the morning, i feel much fresher and ready to blast it, but in the afternoon or evening, i just feel sluggish and can't really be bothered. Im bad, i know!

I've also spent about 2 hours writing all my Christmas cards that have to be sent to friends and family in Scotland and Germany and South Africa, so now i'm off to the Post Office to send them off! How exciting!


----------



## goob (Dec 11, 2007)

Good job Sam, you beast (sorry - hot beast).

Can't agree with morning workouts, I can't get going at all.  I hate them so much I refuse to do them.

Evening is by far the best time, I'm super strong and endurance and energy are at their peak.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice work. Nice indeed.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm with goob on the evening workouts, although next semester looks like I might have to start morning workouts.

anyway! great workout Sam, that's some impressive stuff, going to all out failure on dips...AND then hitting the bench

am I getting a card?...after all I am...your 2nd cousin twice removed uncle's brother in-law father's son's niece..I mean!.....said too much.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 12, 2007)

*Wednesday 12th December

Back - 2x15 : 90s RI*

Deadlifts - 110lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x15
 Well chuffed - upped the weight today and hit 2x15 !!

Rack Pulls - 143lb
(1) 1x10 1x4 1x1
(2) 1x9 1x4 1x2
- Grip failing again - back had more to give but couldn't hold it 

WG Pullups - Bw-66lb
(1) 1x9 1x4 1x2
(2) 1x8 1x3 1x3 1x1
 Really, really tough!

Seated Row - 66lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3

Straight Arm Pushdown - 39lb
(1) 1x12 1x3
(2) 1x7 1x5 1x3

*Erg HIIT : 30s max, 60s off*
1. 137m
2. 138m
3. 138m
4. 139m
5. 130m
Couldn't breathe after interval 5 

Very enjoyable session today, although im getting worrying pain in my right elbow. Not sharp pain, just a general ache, so im thinking about buying an elbow support. Maybe wear it one week, then go without the next - something like that. What do you guys think? Anyone had this sort of problem?

Also, my grip is failing badly on my right hand during Rack Pulls. Now, i am right handed, so i would expect my right hand to be stronger, no? Anyone have any advice on this? Is it just a case of doing more grip work? What's best to do for grip?

Im DEAD busy at the moment, so i'll go journal hopping a bit later! Hope you're all good!


----------



## goob (Dec 12, 2007)

Shit!  Do you workout everyday?????????

Even so good job, especially on the WG pullups.

If I had a home gym, I'd do a 6 day split, it would be awesome.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Shit!  Do you workout everyday?????????
> 
> Even so good job, especially on the WG pullups.
> 
> If I had a home gym, I'd do a 6 day split, it would be awesome.





No, i only workout 6 days a week with resistance training 5x, Sunday is always a day off! A 6 day split would be awesome though, imagine, you could have a day for doing neck exercises and just general carry-on! Fab!

Thanks for the kind words Goob, but with every fibre of my being, with every ounce of my soul, i genuinely hate WG pullups. Narrow grip, i can deal with, but WG . . . .  AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHH 

In fact, that's just given me an idea. I might have a day in my program after the New Year where i do 100 Pullups with minimal assistance, with an aim of getting to 10 BW Pullups.  Hmmm . . . might need to think summore about that . ..

Anyway, just went to see The Golden Compass (the Philip Pullman book, the first in the series, over here it's called Northern Lights) and it was really good! I was only really wanting to see if Daniel Craig got his kit off but alas, no. Never mind, there's always the next two installments!!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice workout. I had some elbow pain on pull days actually. I bought some straps and started using them and it did seem to help me. I have heard that certain supports will make you a bit weaker, but I'm not too sure about that. I think doing wrist rolls and things like that have helped too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 12, 2007)

amazing deads!!!  

the new pullup plan sounds very painful....  I HATE pullups, but I know they are an evil necessity


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah - i think some straps are the order of the day!

*Thursday 13th December

Shoulders - 2x15 : 90s RI*

Lat Raises - 13's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x15

Arnolds - 18's
(1) 1x15 
(2) 1x12 1x3

Front Plate Raises - 22lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x12 1x3 

Upright Rows - 38lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x10 1x4 1x1 

Rear Delts - 61lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x14 1x1
(3) 1x11 - for shits and giggles!

Military Press - 38lb
(1) 1x12
(2) 1x5 also for shits and giggles!

*Cardio - 20 min Bike Upper Threshold 1 (UT1)*
147-161bpm (76% - 83%)

That's all folks - i'll be a'visitin later!


----------



## goob (Dec 13, 2007)

Great work Sam-u-rai.  6 days a week is great, you must perminantly be in the metabolic zone.

One of my dreams is to have a fully stocked home gym, so I can do a 6 day split.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2007)

Great workout. Yeah, straps really help on certain things. Especially things like shrugs when you feel like your losing your grip.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 14, 2007)

*Friday 14th December

Arms - 2x15 : 90s RI*

DB CGBP - 22's
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x13 1x2

DB Hammer Curls - 18's
(1) 1x14 1x1
(2) 1x11 1x4

Skullcrushers - 40lb
(1) 1x11 1x4
(2) 1x7 1x4 1x3 1x2  Heavy!!

BB Curls - 27lb
(1) 1x15
(2) 1x11 1x4

*Cardio 20 mins Bike - Pyramids*
L5 to L8, 1 minute at each then back down X2
146 - 163bpm (75% - 84%)

Okay workout. Im doing a heavy week next week before i break for 2 weeks. Just to make sure i've earned it, like 

Will come round your journals of happiness in a wee while - we're going out for our lab lunch at a nice risotto restaurant in Central London, plus we have done a Secret Santa. Oooh, im so excited - i've been extra good this year


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2007)

2 weeks off will be a good thing for you... you've been hitting it pretty hard!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, i know it must seem like i've been working hard, but to be honest the high reps don't really take it out of me the same way as the 5x5 did. 

Oh well, i know the time off will be good for me, especially now i've got this pain in my elbow. And there was me thinking i'd managed to escape injury while everyone around about me is going on about this or that being injured 

I know, never count your chickens before they've hatched


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh and by the way, i had meatball risotto for lunch and then an Apple, Pear and Cranberry Crumble with custard over the top for afterwards.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm . . . . . . . .


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2007)

oooh....that sounds good!

and those are some awsome skulls!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah you have been going at it pretty hard, 2 weeks will only help!

yes I second those skullcrushers looking awesome Sam!


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, last time I saw that many skulls I was at a headhunters annual convention....


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow, last time I saw that many skulls I was at a headhunters annual convention....







Scarface30 said:


> yeah you have been going at it pretty hard, 2 weeks will only help!
> 
> yes I second those skullcrushers looking awesome Sam!



Thanks Scar - im really looking forward to the time off. If only it were only a week off instead of two. I'll maybe have to look into BW exercises to keep me busy while im away!



b_reed23 said:


> oooh....that sounds good!
> 
> and those are some awsome skulls!!!



Hey B!

It was yummy! And thanks!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice. I hope you enjoy your break.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice. I hope you enjoy your break.



Thanks V! I don't know how i'll get on with 2 weeks of relaxing, meeting friends for lunch, reading, eating, partying etc. How will i cope?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 15, 2007)

Okay, so it's the last few days before i have a (forced) 2 week break and come back to a new 5x5 program in January. So, i've decided to take things up a gear and do a heavy week! YAY!

Today was Heavy Legs Day

*Saturday 15th December

Heavy Legs - 60-90s RI*

Split Squats - 77lb
2x15  _Warmup_

Front Squats - 77lb
1x15  _Warmup_

Back Squats
77lb : 1x15  _Warmup_
88lb : 10
93lb : 8
100lb: 8
105lb: 6
110lb: 6  PR - never lifted above 110lb before!
115lb: 4
120lb: 4
126lb: 2, 2

Leg Press - Wide
165lb: 6
187lb: 6
210lb: 6
230lb: 6
253lb: 6
275lb: 6  PR

Standing Calf Raises
132lb : 2x15
170lb: 8, 8  PR

Leg Curls
55lb : 15  _Warmup_
65lb : 10
75lb : 6

Done and dusted. Incredibly pleased with the Squats since the heaviest i had ever squatted before today was 110lb (50kg). My aim was to smash a couple of PR's, which i did, and to give myself a swift kick up the arse before taking two weeks off. Im satisfied that my arse has been suitably kicked. No doubt i'll post many swear words tomorrow when describing how sore my butt and legs are


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2007)

well fucking done Sam! Heavy indeed. Leg press is ass kicking good.

If I ever find myself in London on one of my jaunts, we're working out together.........

_.....no gym needed _


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 15, 2007)

goob said:


> If I ever find myself in London on one of my jaunts, we're working out together.........
> 
> _.....no gym needed _



Oh yeah??


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 16, 2007)

Much pain is upon me today. Getting up from my chair is more difficult than it should be. My hips are very sore today, strangely enough - i've never had pain quite like this before.

Oh well, day off today. Got a bit of benchwork to do in the lab then im off to the boat club for our annual Port and Stilton Party - how very English dahhlings . . . .


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 16, 2007)

My back teeth are sore.

It's just occurred to me that they're sore because i was gritting them so hard during yesterdays workout. Shit


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2007)

nice workout....do you find that the calf machine hurts your back?? If I go over 150, it feels like there is WAY too much pressure on my spine...


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 16, 2007)

sign of a great workout = 1PR
sign of an incredible = 3PRs!

awesome job Sam. and yes, all that fun you are going to have is going to be tough, you might want to relax a little! lol


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nice workout....do you find that the calf machine hurts your back?? If I go over 150, it feels like there is WAY too much pressure on my spine...



Well i use the Smith - one of the only things i actually use the Smith for, as well as Supine Rows - but i keep my stomach muscles as tight as possible to minimise any movement apart from my calves. So no, i've never felt that my spine suffers from adding more weight.


Scarface30 said:


> sign of a great workout = 1PR
> sign of an incredible = 3PRs!
> 
> awesome job Sam. and yes, all that fun you are going to have is going to be tough, you might want to relax a little! lol



Thanks Scar! Yeah, im well pleased with the squats! 

On the downside, i think i've cracked my back tooth during the workout. I may need to get a gumshield or something


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

*Monday 17th December

Heavy Chest - 60-90s RI*

WG Bench - 50lb
2x15  _Warmup_

Flat Bench
55lb : 10
60lb : 10
66lb : 8
71lb : 6
77lb : 5
82lb : 4 with spotter - minor assistance on last 2 reps PR!

Incline Flys
16's : 1x13 1x2 ; 1x9 1x3 1x2 F!
18's : 6

Pec Dec
61lb : 2x15
77lb : 5

*Cardio X trainer - 30 mins Anaerobic Threshold*
154-160bpm (80-83%)

Not too impressed with my crap benching capacity today - i thought id be able to keep adding weight to at least 90lb, but no, i officially suck ass 

Actually, i was thinking that, as a girl, i don't want a built up chest (in the muscular sense), but i understand the importance of having a well balanced physique and training program, so i obviously don't want to stop chest work altogether. But what should i do? Im just about to start a strength program, which will give me fantastic strength gains as it did last time. Strength to a certain degree = size, so im not sure whether to cut down chest work, or do chest/shoulder day instead of isolating them - guys, im just not sure.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

I love how youre split squatting more than im front squatting 

Goddamn.

That "somewhere out there a girl is warming up with your max." thing is true!

Good stuff, looking awesome in here, Sam


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Gaz - but give yourself a chance to get back into it again, don't want to flare up them ole injuries now do we?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

hiya Sam!
looks like you are crankin!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice PR on the back squats and bench. Looks like your workouts are really coming together.


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2007)

You seriously think you cracked your  tooth????  Wow, now that's intensity!!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Hey Burner 

Yeah, i think my tooth broke a little bit, down towards the root in one of my molars! Hmm, maybe i  should bite on something on leg day . . . . 

Anyway, no workout today. Im going home on thursday morning and i've been running around like a headless chicken trying to get stuff finished up on time. I've got lots of DNA that i had to send for sequencing, and now that the sequencing is back, the analysis all has to be done before i leave. It's a serious amount of work! I've got 6 web pages open at the same time doing different things to the same sequence! 

Im going to bed right now (well im actually in bed, i should say im going to sleep now) but when i get up tomorrow (Weds) im going to the gym to do a mega Back and Shoulders session, then finish up as much of my DNA analysis as possible before finishing up my packing tomorrow night.

Hope you're all fantastic!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2007)

good morning! (afternoon for you!)
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> good morning! (afternoon for you!)
> Happy Hump Day!



Does that mean im getting a hump??

*WAY-HEYYYY!!!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Does that mean im getting a hump??
> 
> *WAY-HEYYYY!!!!!*


Boy..gotta say...I'd love to offer for that....but that whole thing of you living in a whole other COUNTRY kinda puts a damper on that...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2007)

Road trip!  Um...and Boat Trip!  And another Road trip!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 19, 2007)

*Wednesday 19th December

Heavy Back Day*

Deadlifts
110lb : 2 x 15  _Warmup_
120lb : 8
126lb : 8
132lb : 8
137lb : 6  PR! Never lifted over 132lb before!
143lb : 4, 4

Rack Pulls - 143lb
(1) 1x10 1x5
(2) 1x10 1x5

Narrow Grip Chins - BW-45lb
6, 6

Seated Row
66lb : 15
75lb : 10
86lb : 6

Straight Arm Pushdown
38lb : 15
45lb : 6, 6

Tough workout today, mostly because i wasn't in the mood and didn't have much time so i wasn't particularly focussed. However, i am very pleased with the Deadlifts, although i don't think i'll go that heavy on Deads again as my back and hips are a little sore. Don't think it's from the deadlifting in particular, maybe i just need some time off! 

Hope you're all well. As you can see from Burners post it is hump day, so anyone who has a hump for me, bring it on!

(Goob - if you post a picture of a camel i'll come over there and . . . . . . )


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Road trip!  Um...and Boat Trip!  And another Road trip!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Boy..gotta say...I'd love to offer for that . . . .


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 19, 2007)

impressive deads for sure!  you've been on fire with those lately


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice work indeed. Congratulations of your Deadlift PR!!


----------



## goob (Dec 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Does that mean im getting a hump??
> 
> *WAY-HEYYYY!!!!!*


 
Someone called?  You'll need a bigger font to shout out your joy if I get to you first.....


Congrats on the PR's!  You've certainly turned it up a few notches these last few workouts....


----------



## katt (Dec 20, 2007)

Dang girl!!  Look at you go!

Nice job!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey all!

thanks a million for your comments! I can say in no uncertain terms that my back was killing me the day following my heavy session! On thursday i traveled home for the holidays, and im staying at home until the 4th of January. Now, although we live in teh hills, we don't travel by horse and cart and connection to the internet has reached us. On saying that, it is very slow and my parents computer is archaic, so i don't think i'll be checking in very often until i get back to London! To give you an example of how time consuming it is to use the computer, it took a full 17 minutes from putting the power on to actually getting this website to download fully!  Ahh, wireless internet access has never seemed so far away!

As i've probably mentioned, my gym has closed for 5 weeks over X-mas and new year, so i had planned a few running sessions, a few circuit-style sessions, going out on the bike etc etc. Needless to say, my plans have been scuppered by the 2 inches of frost on everything, and i almost broke my neck walking down the garden path to the car yesterday!

Anyway, I am determined not to put on any fat over the holidays and to have a good old rest. My bones and heavy and my joints are weary and two weeks off should fix them right up. I have put together a really nice 5x5 program to start as soon as i get back, so i'm looking forward to that. I also bought BSN's NO Explode to try as i've never tried anything like that before, so im quite excited about that also.

I hope you all have a fantastic Christmas and merry old New Year!

Best Wishes to all of you!

Love Sam xxx


----------



## goob (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you not seen Rocky iii Sam? The one where he fights Dolph Lundgren in Russia?

Well, he was out running in 4ft of snow.  So that's a poor excuse.

Just kidding, you could look up a body weight circuit you could do indoors.  Here's some ideas:

(Off top of head)
Burpees x 10
Pushups x 10
Standing jumps (raise knees as high as possible) x 10
Plyo push ups (as many as u can)
tricep pushups
T push ups
Sit ups
Planks
Ultra slow bodyweight squats x 20 (8/5/8 type tempo)
Pistols
Towel fly's
Handstand pushups

Take 5 or 6 of these (or any others you can find) perform one set odf each with no rest between reps, and move onto the next set without resting.  

Repeat the circuit 3-5 times with rest for 2-4 minutes inbetween.

Just a thought, - very tiring stuff.


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Holidays to you as well Sam....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Sam.  Good job on the deads!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all!

  Double D and Jersey - how you guys doing?

*Goob* - that is great mate, and i know im making excuses but there is very little space in my house to do that kind of stuff. My bedroom has been converted by my mum into a massage studio, so it has her bed and equipment in it, and my dad is fitting a new kitchen over the holidays and there are cabinets and porcelain tiles all over the house!!

The frost has gone for the moment though, so i went out for a run this morning. Just half an hour but my heart rate was at the upper end of the UT1 limit, probably around 80-85%. Felt good to get some air into my gills though!

Did you all have a great Christmas Day? I had a fantastic time, we had a brilliant cut of beef with loads upon loads of veg, so i stuffed my face with brussel sprouts and parsnips, then i made a banoffee pie, which we ate after dinner! Christmas rocks!!

I've been shopping to get new trainers for the gym, also got a couple of new gym tops and an elbow wrap! Can't wait to get back to the gym, im getting withdrawal!

If im not back on before hogmanay, i hope you all have the most amazing time!

Love Sam xxxx


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Actually, i was in love with Dolph Lundgren for YEARS!! He's the big blonde German, right? I LOVED him - yummy


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy Holidays! Even though I'm a bit late.


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Good gravy - I had to look up that banoffee pie.... ok, so you guys have the best looking deserts I have ever seen!!!!!   I would be in serious trouble if I lived there


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2007)

hiya Sam!
Hope your week is going GREAT!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 28, 2007)

katt said:


> Good gravy - I had to look up that banoffee pie.... ok, so you guys have the best looking deserts I have ever seen!!!!!   I would be in serious trouble if I lived there



You have no idea! Tonight we're having rhubarb crumble with ice cream, which is rhubarb stewed with sugar until it's soft and gloopy, then put into a casserole dish, pile on crushed hobnobs/digestive biscuits mixed in with butter to cover all the fruit, then bake in the oven for 30 mins until the top goes all crunchy and golden. MMMMmmmmmmm . . . . . . . Fat or what! You can always count on the Scottish folk to serve up something which would likely give you a heart attack if you had to eat it two nights in a row!


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2007)

I can feel my arteries clogging already...


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Burner   Hey Vort  

So, i managed to get to a gym today! I met one of my old school friends on the street yesterday, and he told me he was working in a small gym in the next town along from us. So i told him about my local gym being closed for the holidays and asked if his gym would admit non-members on an as-and-when basis. He said they didn't do that, but that his manager would be out the following day (today) and that i should come along between 10am and 12pm, and i could use their equipment on the quiet! I was like WOOHOO!! 

So i went, and here's my workout:

Goblet Squats - damn you Goob, these hurt like hell 
22lb : 10, 10
33lb : 10, 10
45lb : 8, 8, 8, 8, 7 

Side Lunges
BW : 10 each side, no rest
45lb: 10, 10, 10

DB SLDL
22's : 10
33's : 10
45's : 8, 8, 8

Leg Extension
75lb : 7
90lb : 6, 6

Bent Over DB Row
26lb : 8, 8, 8

DB Shrugs
45's : 8, 8, 6

WG Bench
45lb : 10, 8

Incline DB Bench
22's : 7, 4, 4

Incline Flys
16's : 8, 6, 5

Lat Raises
16's : 7, 5, 5

Military Press
16's : 8, 8, 7

I know, i know - it's too long 

Felt sick afterwards. Whole thing took 90 mins but i wanted to make sure i hit everything good and proper, so im sure i won't be able to walk tomorrow.

Im going to visit a friend in Edinburgh tomorrow so that'll be great craic. Then im going to a Hogmanay party on Monday, up to the relatives on Tuesday, then relax Weds cus it's my birthday on Thursday! You know what that means don't you????

More cake!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice work Sammy!


----------



## goob (Dec 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Burner  Hey Vort
> 
> So, i managed to get to a gym today! I met one of my old school friends on the street yesterday, and he told me he was working in a small gym in the next town along from us. So i told him about my local gym being closed for the holidays and asked if his gym would admit non-members on an as-and-when basis. He said they didn't do that, but that his manager would be out the following day (today) and that i should come along between 10am and 12pm, and i could use their equipment on the quiet! I was like WOOHOO!!
> 
> ...


 
Glad to be of assitance Sam.

But I can't take credit, I stole them from Gaz.  

But anytime you want to squat, i'm here for you.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 28, 2007)

goblin squats?? care to explain yourself?? it sounds kinda dirrrrty....  

looks good either way!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

GobLET, not gobLIN.  Goblet is where you hold a DB in front of your chest with both hands.  (Haven't tried it, but by all accounts it's a bear.)

Goblin squats are similar, but you hold a copy of the first Spiderman movie.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 29, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> goblin squats?? care to explain yourself?? it sounds kinda dirrrrty....
> 
> looks good either way!





Funny girl!! They're definately not dirty!!



Pylon said:


> GobLET, not gobLIN.  Goblet is where you hold a DB in front of your chest with both hands.  (Haven't tried it, but by all accounts it's a bear.)
> 
> Goblin squats are similar, but you hold a copy of the first Spiderman movie.





Almost wet myself when i read this! Thanks for clearing that up Pylon! Much appreciated!


And, can i just say - Side Lunges are the new shit! I did them holding DB's up but i guess you could also do them _a la_ Goblin Squats, with the DB in front. My hammies are protesting every time i take a seat today. 

Oh, and i went for a run this morning. Only 25 mins worth, but heart rate was above 80% the whole time, and my legs are killing me after yesterdays workout


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Glad to be of assitance Sam.
> 
> But I can't take credit, I stole them from Gaz.
> 
> But anytime you want to squat, i'm here for you.....



Hey, i thought i might need help to get up a couple of times from those Goblets, i had my legs a little wider than normal, and so i ended up going a bit deeper than normal - probably because i wasn't squatting as much weight as i usually would. 

It's going to take a while to build up those squats, i was almost at the limit of what i can hold on to for 8 reps!

You can take some credit mate - i don't know how you can hold onto 110lb while doing these. Sheesh kebabs


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Sam!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Everyone!!

Now im going to tell you something that may come as a surprise . . . . . . 



 . . . . . . . . it's raining here in Scotland 


So, what's all you're New Year's Resolutions? Anything exciting or lifechanging?

I don't know what mine should be. Finish my PhD i suppose


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years Sam!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

hope you had a great Christmas and New Year (from Canada) at home Sam! 

looks like you haven't missed a beat with the workouts though, that's an awesome one!

honestly I never make resolutions, but I decided to this year and it's kind of a lame one lol - to drink more water. I don't drink enough of it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!!
> 
> Now im going to tell you something that may come as a surprise . . . . . .
> 
> ...



Hmmm... New years resolution? Do what I'm doing and improve on it.

I hope you had a really great holiday!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday to ME!!

27 today - WEEEEEEEE


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday dear Sammmmmyyyyyy....

Happy Birthday to you!!!!  

Plans?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sammy!


----------



## the other half (Jan 3, 2008)

happy b-day young lady!!!!!
good thing that you arent a hard drinker, you would be on a ten day runner right now. how fun would that be.

workouts are looking good, way to stay with it through  the holidays.

enjoy "your" day.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you so much Katt, Other half and Pylon!

Im just going out with my parents to a nice restaurant for dinner. We were out shopping earlier but it has been snowing really heavily so we came home again. Im going back to London tomorrow so this is my last evening with my mum and dad


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy B-day (and very late holidays) Sam.  Y'know if i was near, i'd give you your special surprise.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks B! And Goob, im sure if i took you up on your offer i wouldn't need to workout for a full week afterwards  

So, i arrived back in London last night, and i'll be back to my normal training on Monday (i hope). I say 'i hope' because ive done something strange to my lower back on Sunday, which has moved and settled in my right hip over the course of the week. 

My mum is a massage therapist, but she also deals with sports injuries, and she reckons it is an imbalance due to tight hamstrings, so she's given me some stretches and that to do every day. The pain has mostly gone now anyway, but from Sunday to Wednesday i could barely move, and i definately couldn't sit anywhere. I was lying on the floor for days!!

Anyway, im doing another 5x5 program for the next two months, followed by the Waterbury Method, with a weeks break inbetween. I have my 5x5 program and exercises all sorted out, and i was going to post it up but i've forgotten my training book so it'll have to wait until tomorrow. The only major change is that it'll be a 4 day split this time instead of a 5 day split, so i'll lump triceps with chest and biceps with back or shoulders. Not that they get much direct attention anyway, but i don't want to leave things out 

So, hope you're all well and ready to kick butt in the new year!


----------



## goob (Jan 5, 2008)

You're right Sam, if I ever meet you....clear that calender.  Also, forgoe sitting down too, it'll be the mother of workouts.

Sucks to hear about that injury.  I guess all those sterling workouts you were doing finally caught up.  It might also be the running you did, using different muscles from the norm have a habbit of providing pain. Las time I played racketball, I felt it for a couple of days after, even though I thought I'd covered those muscles with lifting.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 5, 2008)

happy belated birthday Sam!

too bad about the injury, but goob's right - probably due to something you are not used to doing. hopefully it wont affect you too much!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys - im starting to think it might have been the SLDL's i did while i was at home that caused the problems. I stopped doing them a while ago, and swapped them in with Good Mornings, but for some reason i did them again while i was at home (for shits and giggles) and i reckon they are the root of this back problem.

Anyway, as an update, i twinged my back again last night as i was taking my washing out of the washing machine (rock and roll, i know  ) so now it hurts really bad again 

I don't know what to do, and i don't think i'll be starting my new training program tomorrow either. Im quite fed up


----------



## the other half (Jan 7, 2008)

sorry to hear about the aches and pains sam, now you know, dont do your laundry.  make sure to let that heal good, good luck.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks other half - much appreciated!

However, i felt much better this morning, so decided to go to the gym anyway. Was supposed to be leg day, but i dont think that's a good idea at the moment, so i did Chest instead - and boy has my strength gone down 

*Monday 7th January

Chest/Tris - 5x5 : 60s RI*

WG Bench
45lb : 10/10
55lb : 5 x 5  - increase to 60lb

CG Bench
45lb : 10
55lb : 5 x 5  - increase to 60lb

Military Press - 45lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 3   - really upset about this, my PR for this is 50lb for 5x5! Shit!

Incline DB Flys - 18's
5, 5, 5, 4, 3

Tricep Pushdown - 40lb
5 x 5

*Cardio - BIKE 30 mins UT1/AT*
Heart Rate 165bpm - 171bpm (85% - 89%)

Notes:
1. My strength sucks
2. I have no previous PR for WG Bench on 5 x 5, but im hoping to reach 75lb before too long. I'll be swapping it in with normal grip Flat Bench every two weeks, just for something to do really.
3. My strength sucks
4. I could go heavier on the Tricep Pushdowns but i start using my shoulders and the lighter weight combined with increased TUT really hits my triceps well.
5. Limited back pain today, so im wondering how long it's going to be before i can get back to deadlifting. Maybe instead of deadlifting 5x5, i should do 4x10, as i never had a problem with deadlifting for high reps, only when i do high weight/low reps. What do you guys think?
6. My strength sucks. Gutted.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2008)

Muscle memory Sam.... muscle memory....  don't get down on yourself.

on the deads... I don't know, but if it was me, I'd rather get the back all healed and good before I started stressing it again..  my 2 cents


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 7, 2008)

katt said:


> Muscle memory Sam.... muscle memory....  don't get down on yourself.
> 
> on the deads... I don't know, but if it was me, I'd rather get the back all healed and good before I started stressing it again..  my 2 cents



I know Katt, muscle memory is good. In fact, the best thing about it is the drastic improvements you make from workout to workout 

As far as the deads go, i know for sure i'll be pushing my luck with them by the end of the week. Im such a pain in the ass, i just can't be doing with injury - it shits me man!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2008)

great workout Sam. no worries, like katt said - muscle memory! plus last routine you were doing higher repped stuff, give it some time your strength will come back!

take extreme caution with those deads and a bad back missy lol...seriously though


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2008)

Ditto.  Go easy.  The weights will still be there.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

Sucks to hear about your problems 

Dont sweat it too much though, its hard to concentrate when your progress takes a hit, but just take it easy and dont do what i did and make things worse.

Better to take a step back than fall off a cliff.

As long as you do that i dont think you have anything to worry about, your workouts always look great!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 7, 2008)

dont get so frustrated!!!(i know...easier said than done) you def. need to heal up that back 100% before you do ANY deads...and as far as high reps go...that may work for you...I know a couple people that can't do them at all because of the pain in their backs/recurring injuries...I only do them once in a great while myself..they "twinge" something in my back...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. I understand what you're saying B about deadlifting causing alot of problems, but i really love doing them, y'know?

My back is a bit better again today, but sudden hip movements still cause a bit of a twang, and sometimes when im crouching i feel as if my back is in a weak position - do you know what i mean? It's kind of hard to explain  

Anyway, my chest hurts after yesterdays shenanigans, so i was going to just do cardio today. Needless to say i pushed my luck and did a few very easy, very light things to see how my back would hold up. My workout went well and looked like this:

*Tuesday 8th January*

*Random mixed workout*

Seated Row
45lb : 8
55lb : 8
65lb : 8
75lb : 8
85lb : 8
95lb : 7

Goblet Squats
35lb : 8
40lb : 8, 8
45lb : 8, 8

Leg Curl
45lb : 8
55lb : 8
65lb : 8
75lb : 5

Standing Calf Raises
130lb : 15
145lb : 10, 10

Tried a couple of things, was pleased overall even though the weights were light and i didn't push things too hard. Im especially happy that the Goblet Squats didn't cause me any problems as that means i can do legs tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

Good work Sam.  Those goblets sure can hurt, more on the arms than the legs funnily enough.....


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work Sam.  Those goblets sure can hurt, more on the arms than the legs funnily enough.....



 

They are a great movement though, and i can go much deeper with them than with ordinary back squats. I do think that this exercise is going to be limited by the weight i can hold though - instead of the weight i can squat, like you say.


----------



## the other half (Jan 8, 2008)

katt said:


> Muscle memory Sam.... muscle memory....  don't get down on yourself.



our  muscle memory isnt always so good, i think that might be because of what we drink at night.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> our  muscle memory isnt always so good, i think that might be because of what we drink at night.


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

I knew you couldn't not work out!!  lol

Great job on those goblet squats!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

You know me too well 

It was only a matter of time, really


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work.  Sounds like your back problems are behind you....so to speak...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL   yeah, looks like they're definately behind me!

No workout today. Was supposed to do cardio only but i've been sneezing like 20 times an hour for the last 20 hours, and my nose is running constantly - i think i've had some kind of allergic response to something? Anyway, it's not good. I've a splitting headache, my throat is red raw from sneezing, my eyes are swollen, my ears hurt and my sinuses are killing me. Great!

Im typing this from my bed - im kind of glad this chose today to happen because we had a big long boring lab meeting scheduled for this morning, and i missed it! WOOHOO! WTG!!


----------



## goob (Jan 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> LOL   yeah, looks like they're definately behind me!
> 
> No workout today. Was supposed to do cardio only but i've been sneezing like 20 times an hour for the last 20 hours, and my nose is running constantly - i think i've had some kind of allergic response to something? Anyway, it's not good. I've a splitting headache, my throat is red raw from sneezing, my eyes are swollen, my ears hurt and my sinuses are killing me. Great!
> 
> Im typing this from my bed - im kind of glad this chose today to happen because we had a big long boring lab meeting scheduled for this morning, and i missed it! WOOHOO! WTG!!


 
Should'nt be anything to worry about, just sounds like the onset of 'ebola zaire' symptoms, just a cute little virus......


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this workout yesterday!

looking great Sam, and I finally looked up goblet squats...nothing easy about them!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

*Goob* - im feeling better today, so i guess that non-pathogenic ebola is out of the question 

*Scar* - Thanks mate! Goblets are a cool exercise, but i think im going to ditch them in favour of Front and Back Squats. I really want to up my squat potential, and i don't think Goblets are going to help me do that 


Okay, going to the gym later on. Looks like its going to be Legs today, hopefully i won't have any problems. I realise i've still to post up my full 5x5 program that im on until March, so i'll do that as soon as


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Sam... but what a way to miss a meeting...lol


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

katt said:


> Sorry to hear that Sam... but what a way to miss a meeting...lol



Totally - if it wern't for the snotty nose and pounding headache, i couldn't have been happier 

Back to normal today - and Legs were on the menu:

*Thursday 10th January

Legs : 5 x 5 - 60s RI*

Front Squats
65lb : 8, 8  warmup
77lb : 5 x 5  _- up the weight next time_

DB Side Lunges - 25's
5 x 5

Leg Extension - 95lb
5 x 5

Leg Curl - 75lb
5 x 5

*Cardio - Bike 20 mins - Intervals*
heart rate 166-179bpm (86-93%) Ouch 

Took things easy today, didn't want to jump straight in heavy and bugger up my hip again, so kept the weights light, got 5x5 on all of them, which meant it wasn't such a challenging workout, but hopefully with lots of stretching i can avoid that sort of injury happening again  *crosses fingers*


----------



## goob (Jan 10, 2008)

Good work.  Glad to see that your bout of yellow fever did'nt slow you down for long.  Great Front squatting!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

Yellow Fever?? Pah!  No way, i'll show that what's what! It's the mad cow disease i've got to watch out for 

Anyway, thanks Goob. Im hoping to see a huge improvement in my front squatting in the next few weeks. Just need to work on my stability a bit, y'know?! It's a bit wibbly wobbly sometimes with such a narrow grip!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2008)

great lookin workout...glad your feelin better!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks B! Feeling much better - and to prove it  . . . . . Back today!!

*Friday 11th January

Back/Bis : 5 x 5 - 60s RI*

Deadlifts - 90lb
2 x 15

Assisted CG Chins - -30lb
5, 4, 3, 2, 2 

Shrugs - 130lb
5 x 5

1 Arm DB Row - 30lb
5 x 5 (no rest inbtw sets - *huff puff*)

BB Curl - 35lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 3

*Cardio - Bike 2 x 10 mins Anaerobic Threshold (AT)*
heart rate = 160 - 168bpm (83% - 87%)

Notes:
1. Went _very_ light on the DL's today as i wanted to see how my hips/back was going to respond. Verdict? Very well indeed and no pain at all!! At the end of my high reps program i was doing 110lb for 2x15 reps, so im hoping to get to that point again soon!

2. CG Chins - always been a sticking point for me. By the end of my last 5x5 program i was doing them with only 20lb of assistance, so i've a long way to go to get back there 

3. Did lots and lots and lots and lots of stretching around the hip/glutes/hamstrings area to make sure this injury doesn't come back


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice couple of workouts in here...front squats are looking good and your 15 rep deads are nothing to sneeze at

what kind of setup are you doing this time around?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

katt said:


> Muscle memory Sam.... muscle memory.... don't get down on yourself.
> 
> on the deads... I don't know, but if it was me, I'd rather get the back all healed and good before I started stressing it again.. my 2 cents


 
hmm...my muscle memory has Alzheimer???s...

Hiya Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 12, 2008)

Hiya lads! Hows things? 

Good to see you around Burner !

Scar - yeah, i've been meaning to post up my full program so here it is now. Its really just 5 x5 again like i did a few months ago, but i was so pleased with the strength gains i've decided to do it all over again! 

Okay, so here's the final *5x5, 4 day split *for critique/comment:

* = alternating each week

Legs:
Front Squat/Back Squat*
Side Lunges
Good Mornings
Leg Extension
Standing Calf Raises

Back/Bis
High Rep Deads
CG Chins
Shrugs/Rack Pulls*
1 Arm DB Row
BB Curl

Chest/Tris
WG Bench/Bench
CG Bench
Incline DB Bench
Incline DB Flys
Tricep PD

Shoulders
BB Military Press
Lat Raises
Upright Row
Rear Delt Pushback

My aims are to increase my 5RM on Bench, Back Squats and Deads as part of the EB Womens Strength Contest.

Thoughts?? Jokes??


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 12, 2008)

everything looks great Sam although I'm not sure what type of movement leg extensions are, but if they are not a glute/ham dominant movement, you might maybe consider changing those for a glute/ham dominant movement such as hyperextensions to balance things out on your leg day

just a thought, I'm not dictating anything.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Scar. Yeah, i know i should have another glute/ham movement in there, or else take Leg Extensions out, but i love them sooooooo much!! They are an isolation movement for the Vastus medialis (on the inside of the quad, above the knee), and a great finisher for me. Hmm, maybe i'll only do them every second week . . . . 

Thanks for your input Scar - much appreciated 

*Saturday 12th January

Shoulders - 5 x 5: 60s RI*

BB Military Press - 45lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4  *failed on 5th rep 

Upright Row - 55lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Lat Raises - 16's
5 x 5

Rear Delts - 75lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Nice short workout for a change  Fell just short of 5x5 on most of the exercises, which means im using the right weight, so yeah, happy bunny


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2008)

great workout Sam! how ya doin?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey girl! Im doing great - what about yourself?

*Monday 14th January

Chest - 5x5 : 60s RI*

WG Bench - 60lb
5 x 5

CG Bench - 60lb
5 x 5

Incline DB Bench - 22's
5 x 5

Incline DB Flys - 18's
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Tricep Pushdown - 45lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

*Cardio - 25 mins Bike Upper Threshold 1 (UT1)*
heart rate 145-160bpm


Okay workout today. I increased pretty much all the weights from last week but still got 5x5 on the majority of my exercises. Maybe i'll reach my limit a bit more for chest next week. 

Took NO Explode for the first time today and felt i got a pump better than normal (it's not something i really pay attention to), and also felt very focussed, but i get that anyway from taking Eph before i workout. 

The gym's getting very busy very early now and im going to have to be in the gym much earlier than i am at the moment in order to get on all the equipment and use all the DB's i want without waiting too long between sets


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

Back to the 5x5 again Sam?   Workout looks good!

I take the No Xplode before my workouts also.. I really like it alot out of the others I've tried.

We have the same problem with the db's at our gym too,, but it's one couple that takes all of them from the 10's up to the 20's and they set them by their chairs,,, it's really annoying..... I just have to pick up the heavier ones .. lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

nice military pressing above Sam, and great bench, above, also

Miss 5x5 will be your new nickname...lol


----------



## goob (Jan 14, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> Miss 5x5 will be your new nickname...lol


 

Oh yeah??????  What _have_ you been up to Sam??

As Scar said, great job.  Dedicated as always.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

hiya sam! 
how's the weekend? Anything exciting happen?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys!

VERY disappointing session today. I went to the gym at 8am to do Legs, which requires the use of the squat rack, but when i got there, someone was on it, and remained on it for *an hour and 15 minutes!!!* 

I did lots of cardio, then realised that i wasn't going to be able to do my squats after all the cardio so i just left.

Christ, what a waste of time, honestly. 

Anyway, im off to do some teaching now. Sorry i havent been round your journals lately, i'll be around later on today to see how you're all getting on. Hopefully you 've had more success at working out than me today!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

what were they doing for that long? 
did u ask if you could work in? Didn't you intimidate them with the 'look'...and then scream: WHAT'S MY NAME, BIOTCH!

not a waste...at least u were there.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

I second Burner's question, what in god's name were they doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

if its a slow time in the gym, I can do most of my back in the curling cage:
dead lifts, pull ups and rows...that would take...30 minutes?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

I know. It was a girl actually, but one of those girls who you have to look at for a good 5 minutes to make sure that it is really a girl and not a guy with moobs. You know the type, short, stocky, very short hair, glasses, baggy t shirt, walks like a man, etc. No-ones her biatch except Herman Munster 

She was doing heavy deads to start then heavy squats. The deads were at least 200lb. She is a bit of a beast and really isn't that friendly so i wasn't about to go up to her and ask about working in. Plus, it would have been a workout in itself just swapping the plates on and off every set 

Thing is, i went at that time specifically to use the rack. Pah! And theres no way im doing squats in a Smith, and doing Good Mornings with anything other than a bar would make for interesting viewing too!


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

sam, sometimes thats the way things go. but at least you used your time wisely. i probably would have just left and went to the nearest donut shop and got donuts and chocolate milk. what the fuck. the days ruined, right?

legs will always wait till another day, now go kick some serious butt.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

well at least it wasn't a complete waste of time. I know what you mean, I see so many people use the squat rack for an hour or more as though they think they are the only person in the gym...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 16, 2008)

I know guys. I don't really mind as she is a 'serious' lifter, it was just unfortunate that she was there at the same time as me. I have taken a note of the times she goes to the gym, so i can avoid her, or rearrange my workouts!

*Wednesday 16th January

Legs : 5 x 5 - 60s RI*

 Front Squats - 80lb
5 x 5

Side Lunges - 60lb
5 x 5

Good Mornings - 65lb
5 x 5

Leg Extension - 105lb
5 x 5

Standing Calf Raises - 140lb
5 x 5

Cardio - Bike Intervals
1 min @ max, 1 min @ normal
heart rate 162-179bpm (84-93%)

Reasonably good workout. Reached 5 x 5 on all exercises which means i need to up all my weights. It's a shame, because i already upped them from last week and thought i was going to have a really tough workout, but turns out im still not at my 5x5 limit yet. 

Never mind, im happy with the squats as they are getting tougher, and i put in Good Mornings today for the first time since hurting my back and they were fine. Also good cardio - i thought i was going to pop during the last interval!


----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)

gotta love those front squats becareful with the good mornings, katt has had some bad experiences with them.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> sam, sometimes thats the way things go. but at least you used your time wisely. i probably would have just left and went to the nearest donut shop and got donuts and chocolate milk. what the fuck. the days ruined, right?
> 
> legs will always wait till another day, now go kick some serious butt.


thanx for that....now I'mm hungry...


----------



## goob (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy shit. Your front squats are not far off mine!  Good job Sam.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2008)

nice workout! I've always been afraid to try good mornings....heard too many bad things about them...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> gotta love those front squats becareful with the good mornings, katt has had some bad experiences with them.



Thanks other half! To be honest, Good Mornings are kinder to my back than SLDL's, and i feel they get into my hams better when i bend my knee slightly. I've been doing them for ages, but i will continue to be careful with them - the potential for injury is so close with exercises like that. 



goob said:


> Holy shit. Your front squats are not far off mine!  Good job Sam.



Thanks bud! Front Squats are the shit!

Im sure you could up the poundage if you wanted to - it's just that you do 50 sets/reps 



b_reed23 said:


> nice workout! I've always been afraid to try good mornings....heard too many bad things about them...



Give 'em a try B! start with the bar only and you'll be amazed how good they feel. 

I remember the first time i tried them having done SLDL's for months, and thinking 'now these are my new favourite exercise'! They're that good, honestly 

So, the plan for today was Back, however guess who was lurking in the squat rack when i got there - Yes, no other than Big Mama - Deadlift Woman from Tuesday (doing Bench actually, which was _extremely _irritating, as we have a free Bench for that )
So, Because i couldn't get in to do my Deads, i changed my program to Shoulders, which were on the menu for tomorrow.

*Thursday 17th January

Shoulders - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Military Press - 45lb
5 x 5 

Upright Row - 55lb
5 x 5

DB Lat Raises - 18's
5, 5, 4, 4, 4

Rear Delt Flys - 75lb
5 x 5

Cardio - 30 mins Bike Upper Threshold1
heart rate 153-161bpm (79-83%)

Good workout. Increased my lifts on every exercise so im happy with that!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice intensity on the 5x5 there! Your workouts are really strong atm. Where do you wanna be at the end of this program? Any overall goal for it, or just as far as you can get by the end?

I think you could teach big mama a lesson or two, go in swinging


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah that's kinda irritating for me also, you get psyched up to do a certain workout, get there and realize it's not going to pan out... grrr

Looks like you overcame it though and had a great workout!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nice intensity on the 5x5 there! Your workouts are really strong atm. Where do you wanna be at the end of this program? Any overall goal for it, or just as far as you can get by the end?
> 
> I think you could teach big mama a lesson or two, go in swinging



yeah, she could knock me flying with one of her boobs 

Goals are onwards and upwards really. Looking to improve the big 3 for the EB womens strength contest, but just work hard and see where it gets me. And thanks, i really appreciate you taking the time to read through my workouts Gaz!



katt said:


> Yeah that's kinda irritating for me also, you get psyched up to do a certain workout, get there and realize it's not going to pan out... grrr
> 
> Looks like you overcame it though and had a great workout!



So true!!

Thing is, i take Eph before Benching, Deads and Squats, so i had already taken it by the time i got to the gym and realised Deads were off for the day. I was like the Duracell bunny doing Lat raises, im telling you!! I was almost knocking people out throwing those DB's around


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2008)

how are all your lifts coming?? Deadlifts are so akward for me...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey B! Everything is going to plan so far, thanks!

I used to be the same with deads, but i 've recently adopted a wider stance and it's helped loads. I do need to watch out that im lowering my butt enough though, cos sometimes i get carried away and my DL's become more like SLDL's!! 


Guess what, guess what . . . . 

When i went into the gym today, the rack was FREE . . . . . . so i skipped right on over there and dumped all my shit in the rack to claim it as my own. I need to get a flag i think 


*Friday 18th January

Back - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Deadlifts - 100lb
1 x 15
1 x 15  _as you all know, im doing high rep deads because of my back_

CG Pullups - BW-35lb
5, 4, 3, 2, 2   _very tough_

Shrugs - 145lb
5 x 5  

1 Arm DB Rows - 35lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 3  *rp inbetween sets , ouch 

Seated Row - 105lb
5, 5, 4, 3, 3  

BB Curl - 35lb
5, 4, 4, 3, 3

Cardio = 15 mins Bike at Upper Threshold 2 (UT2)
heart rate 135-140bpm (68-72%)

Lots of stretching, especially around the hips and hamstrings. I was feeling that peculiar tightness on the right side of my lower back/hip area last night and this morning, which i know is coming from the opposite hip (so the left one) because it hurts sometimes when i move it. Any advice on top of stretching and being careful with it?

Great workout though - hard and fast, just how i like it.

That's it. Done. Dead. As a doorknob. Or a dead doormouse. Or anything dead really. Kaput. Finito. Thats all folks.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

So your really done then??? lol    That "hard & fast" comment is going to get mileage from Goob or Gaz, ya know. 

Nice workout you did there Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 18, 2008)

Nah - they wouldn't talk dirty in my journal. It's pure, virginal even. Like the first layer of soft snow in the winter, like the bright white of a wedding dress . . . . 

 . . . unlike me


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how are all your lifts coming?? Deadlifts are so akward for me...


How is it awkward?
Do explain? Can you stop a trainer that is walking around and see if they will critique your form? 

I always have to wear tube socks or something like that, as I read, that if the bar isn't scraping up your shins, you aren't doing it right. 

Get a shoulder width stance, let your arms hang down natural (they should be just outside your legs.) Get your grip, squat down on your butt, till your thighs are parallel w/ the floor, Look straight ahead and stand up, breathing out.
The bar should be touching your shins when you start and remain pretty close all the way up( You are standing straight up)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


> So your really done then??? lol That "hard & fast" comment is going to get mileage from Goob or Gaz, ya know.
> 
> Nice workout you did there Sam!


what about me? Don't underestimate the power of the burnside....


Oh...and Sam...we'll talk about this hard and fast thing...later.....


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry Burner,, complete oversight on my end..  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

apology accepted...heh...you dont think I got my post count by dolling out good, sound workout advice...alone...do you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

^^

great workout Sam, those are some great deads for high rep stuff


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

good workouts sam, the weights just keep going up, thats great.


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I remember the first time i tried [good mornings] having done SLDL's for months, and thinking 'now these are my new favourite exercise'! They're that good, honestly



Cool. I'm definitely adding them to my new workout program. I haven't done them before either. 

Good job with the workouts Sam, but what's with all the 5's!? Entire program 5x5? 

I just got done reading "Optimizing Strength Training: Designing Non-Linear Periodized Workouts" and discovered a boatload of info about switching workouts between rep ranges. Interesting stuff! Fun too! 

Anyway... Keep up the good work. I'm done with year-end now (being an accontant sucks sometimes) so I should have more time for journal-hopping again now.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 19, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> what about me? Don't underestimate the power of the burnside....
> 
> 
> Oh...and Sam...we'll talk about this hard and fast thing...later.....







katt said:


> Sorry Burner,, complete oversight on my end..  lol



How could you? 




Scarface30 said:


> ^^
> 
> great workout Sam, those are some great deads for high rep stuff



Thanks Scar - they burned, alot! 



the other half said:


> good workouts sam, the weights just keep going up, thats great.



Thanks other half! Hopefully in a couple weeks i'll be at the same stage i was at when i completed this program last time. Then i'll have a full 3-4 weeks still on it to really hit some PR's! 

Can't wait!!



Big G said:


> Good job with the workouts Sam, but *what's with all the 5's*!? Entire program 5x5?
> 
> I just got done reading "Optimizing Strength Training: Designing Non-Linear Periodized Workouts" and discovered a boatload of info about switching workouts between rep ranges. Interesting stuff! Fun too!



Im doing 5x5. That kind of entails doing 5 sets of 5. For everything 

I love it, i only do it for a couple months, but the improvements i see in my strength is phenomenal (phenomenal for me, that is ). When it stops working for me then i'll stop doing it, but at the moment it's the dogs bollocks.

Good Mornings are amazing, absolutely amazing. No room for sloppy form though, start with girly weights and work your way up. Your back will thank you for it.

Good to see you in here G. Thanks for reading guys


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 19, 2008)

I have designated Saturdays as the day i can go flat out on one, two or all of the BIG 3. 

This may entail some craziness, a pinch of stupidity, some pain, likely some tears, but ultimately some beautiful results. 

Because i did DL's yesterday, i worked on Flat Bench and Back Squats today.

Today's workout was brought to you by The Waterbury Method, sponsored by DOMS.

*Saturday 19th January

Waterbury Method - 10 sets of 3 at 80-85% max*

Back Squats - 100lb/45kg
3, 3, 3, 3, 3,
3, 3, 3, 3, 3.

Flat Bench - 82lb/37.5kg
3, 3, 3, 2, 2,
2, 2, *3*, 2, 2. 

Stretched. Alot.

Last week i tried out TWM with Flat Bench and got 10 sets of 3 at 75lb/35kg, so i moved it up this week. 

Happy as a pig in shit with todays session  You know there are some days when you just think 'fuck it' and throw the weights around like you're 18? Today was one of those days


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice job of throwing those weights around Sam.. I totally understand you on that respect...

That 3 in the middle of all those 2's????? What the hell... did some hot guy walk by just at that moment to give you a little...uh... inspiration???


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice workout mistress Sam. I call those days turbo days, i'm unstoppable, nothing fazes me.  I love them, I just wish it happend all the time.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice job of throwing those weights around Sam.. I totally understand you on that respect...
> 
> That 3 in the middle of all those 2's????? What the hell... did some hot guy walk by just at that moment to give you a little...uh... inspiration???



You know, you gotta take the extra rush of blood wherever you can get it! 



goob said:


> Nice workout mistress Sam. I call those days turbo days, i'm unstoppable, nothing fazes me.  I love them, I just wish it happend all the time.



Yeah - they're extraordinary. But if they happened all the time then they would just be ordinary and you wouldn't realise how super you were. Wait . . . . . . that's already happened to you huh?


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> You know, you gotta take the extra rush of blood wherever you can get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - they're extraordinary. But if they happened all the time then they would just be ordinary and you wouldn't realise how super you were. Wait . . . . . . that's already happened to you huh?


 
I got a rush of blood for ya....

Yeah, they're wierd.  I looked into why they happen, what I ate beforehand, when, stimulants, sleep etc....

...and they still appear random.  I really wish I knew why.  All I do know is though, when you come out afterwards, it's like being high.  Beautiful.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Today's workout was brought to you by The Waterbury Method, sponsored by DOMS.
> 
> *Saturday 19th January
> 
> ...



Great job on the workout, Sam! 

Are you going to do the full routine, or a modified version of it?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought I'd check in and say hi. I know I have not been here much but I'm currently not getting much pleasure time on the net. Work and school are just really busy. Plus I'm still doing my workouts.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great job on the workout, Sam!
> 
> Are you going to do the full routine, or a modified version of it?



Thanks DOMS! 

At the moment im picking bits out of it which are most likely to help me improve my 5RM on the big 3, and the 10 x 3 really kicks my arse! I reckon throwing that in every 10 -14 days for each exercise, plus the 5x5 will do great things to the weights im using. 

Never before have i used _anything_ for 3 reps. On Bench it's just heavy enough to make me think im not going to be able to lift it, then by the 8, 9, 10th sets im just hoping i don't drop the thing on my head!

After the Strength contest i might actually do the full program, i don't know yet. We'll see how it goes i suppose, if im starting to plateu then i might give it a shot. You'll be the first to know, i'll be bugging you for advice 

Brilliant. Thanks DOMS 



vortrit said:


> I thought I'd check in and say hi. I know I have not been here much but I'm currently not getting much pleasure time on the net. Work and school are just really busy. Plus I'm still doing my workouts.



Hey Vort! Glad to see you're still around. 

You just concentrate on updating your workouts, leave the smutty conversation, innuendo and pics of near-naked women to Gaz and Goob


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 20, 2008)

BTW-

My squatting apparatus is killing me today, but my chest is fine. Eh? 

Happy sunday everyone! Im working on my CV today so i can apply for a training course. Hope you're all good


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice workouts Sam!!! looks exhausting!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 21, 2008)

*Monday 21st January

Legs - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Front Squats - 90lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4  PR! 

Side Lunges - 70lb
5 x 5

Good Mornings - 70lb
5, 5 - _stopped these after 2 sets, my hips were killing me _

Leg Curl - 85lb (instead of GM's)
5, 5, 4, 4, 3

Leg Extension - 115lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4  PR! 

Standing Calf Raises - 145lb
10, 10, 8, 8, 7

Good strong workout today. Beat two PR's without noticing, Front Squats (which was really tough) and Leg Extension, which beat the previous best at the end of my last 5 x 5 program!

Well chuffed!!


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow - nice job on the squats!  You'll be throwing a plate on there in no time!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Wow - nice job on the squats!  You'll be throwing a plate on there in no time!!



ditto.

excellent job on the PR too. I still can't comprehend front squats, they seem like they would be so uncomfortable. I know it's not always about comfort, but I don't think my shoulders would like heavy weight sitting on them...I wouldn't feel safe.


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

Holy shit, you are almost upon me.  Excellent workout.  Squats looking fantastic.


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

a couple of "pr's". thats cool. wait till tomorrow and see how the legs feel.
we have to try the good mornings one of these days.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Wow - nice job on the squats!  You'll be throwing a plate on there in no time!!



Thanks Katt! I think im reaching my weight limit for Front Squats but i was kinda hoping to hit 100lb before the end of the program. 

We'll see, we'll see 



Scarface30 said:


> ditto.
> 
> excellent job on the PR too. I still can't comprehend front squats, they seem like they would be so uncomfortable. I know it's not always about comfort, but I don't think my shoulders would like heavy weight sitting on them...I wouldn't feel safe.



Thanks mate! 

Nah, Front Squats always feel more natural to me than Back Squats, and not only becuase im using less weight 

For me it's because the weight is in front of you, which makes me feel safer about driving off the heels more. When im doing Back Squats i lean forward more because im scared im going to topple backwards, and sometimes i actually _fold_ at the waist instead of keeping my back upright and my head going straight up and down. 

Holding the bar is slightly more uncomfortable than with Back Squats, but you get used to it. Because its a narrower grip too you end up taking a few seconds to balance the bar before squatting - im not selling them am i . . . . 



goob said:


> Holy shit, *you are almost upon me*.  Excellent workout.  Squats looking fantastic.



Oh aye?? 

Thanks Goobster. Appreciated.



the other half said:


> a couple of "pr's". thats cool. wait till tomorrow and see how the legs feel.
> we have to try the good mornings one of these days.



Thanks OH! Yes, i was well pleased!

My legs are hurting today but not as bad as i thought. Good mornings are fantastic, but i've got minor problems with my hips/hams at the moment, and they don't like that movement at all.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tuesday 22nd January

Chest - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

WG Bench - 65lb
5 x 5

CG Bench - 65lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Incline DB Bench - 25's
5, 5, 5, 4, 3

DB Incline Flys - 17.5's
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Tricep Pushdown - 45lb
5 x 5

*Cardio - 20 mins UT1 Bike*
~ 150bpm (78%)

Good workout - was happy with my benching but my right front delt is hurting a bit when doing WG Bench, kinda like it's switching off - it's really weird. Im not sure whether to stop doing WG and just do normal Bench for a while, because i've never had this problem before.

I'm teaching today but i'll be around later on today to see what everyone's been up to 

Much love and all that


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn, you workout early. Im not even out of my dressing gown yet .

I think switching to regular bench would be a good idea, its probably just because of the wide grip its stretching your shoulders out more. I know i always feel more stable in that area with a closer grip anyways.

Good workout, though! Thats a pretty low RI for that intensity


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice workout Sam - it looks pretty close to the same exercises we did yesterday..   I like doing flat bench, incline and flys -   we are doing CG Bench and kickbacks.. but tricep pushdowns would be a great alternative!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, you workout early. Im not even out of my dressing gown yet .
> 
> I think switching to regular bench would be a good idea, its probably just because of the wide grip its stretching your shoulders out more. I know i always feel more stable in that area with a closer grip anyways.
> 
> Good workout, though! Thats a pretty low RI for that intensity



Yeah - up with the birds i am 

I am gonna switch to regular bench i reckon. It's just not worth the injury to carry on with WG, even though i enjoy doing it. Oh well, back to the drawing board . . . 


katt said:


> Nice workout Sam - it looks pretty close to the same exercises we did yesterday..   I like doing flat bench, incline and flys -   we are doing CG Bench and kickbacks.. but tricep pushdowns would be a great alternative!



Hey Katt! I LOVE DB flys, they're so painful!!

I vowed never to do kickbacks again after seeing all the girls doing them with 5lb DB's at my gym


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2008)

hiya Sam! Did you say: "I reckon"...hmm...LOVE to hear you say that w/ your English accent....


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> hiya Sam! Did you say: "I reckon"...hmm...LOVE to hear you say that w/ your English accent....



Babe - im Scottish. I could try an English accent, but you would probably piss yourself laughing


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Babe - im Scottish. I could try an English accent, but you would probably piss yourself laughing


hey..even better....I'm part Scottish...not sure which part...maybe a leg or something...tis a fairly good piece, lass.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah, crazy-low RIs for that intensity!

great workout though Sam, your tris and chest must have been feeling it after that


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2008)

nice!!!  

sore yet??


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 23, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> hey..even better....I'm part Scottish...not sure which part...maybe a leg or something...tis a fairly good piece, *lass*.







Scarface30 said:


> yeah, crazy-low RIs for that intensity!
> 
> great workout though Sam, your tris and chest must have been feeling it after that



Indeed! I thought i was going to drop the DB's on my face whilst doing incline presses! 


b_reed23 said:


> nice!!!
> 
> sore yet??



Thanks B! 

Im not too bad, i really only get sore delts when i do chest so im okay at the moment. Leg day though - phew! My legs are still sore from legs on Monday!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 23, 2008)

Cardio only today!

Bike 30 minutes @ Upper Threshold 1 (UT1)
heart rate 153 average - 170bpm max (79% - 92%)

Stretched. Left. Done.

Day off tomorrow so i might stay in bed until 8am


----------



## goob (Jan 24, 2008)

One would like to felicitate thee for such a puissant consummation.  Such endeavour must have gordianed stately undertaken, erstwhile recreancey thee, for lack of better phrase - knackered.

Splendid maximisation my dear.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2008)

goob said:


> One would like to felicitate thee for such a puissant consummation.  Such endeavour must have gordianed stately undertaken, erstwhile recreancey thee, for lack of better phrase - knackered.
> 
> Splendid maximisation my dear.



.........

uhh, what goob said...lol

great cardio session Sam, something I really need to get my ass into doing...in the "near" future...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm gonna put this is laymans terms...."kickass workout!"


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Had a day off yesterday, which was strange. Never usually have one mid-week but 5 x 5 does take it out of me so it was nice to have a break!

*Friday 25th January

Back - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Deadlifts - 110lb
10, 7, 6

Rack Pulls - 130lb
5 x 5

CG Pullups - BW-30lb
5, 2, 2, 2, 2   worse than last week

1 Arm DB Rows - 35lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 3

Seated Row - 105lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 3    PR!

DB Hammer Curl - 22's
5, 4, 4, 3, 3

Cardio - X Trainer 20 mins Anaerobic Threshold (AT)
heart rate 159-172bpm (82-89%)

Good workout. Swapped in Rack Pulls instead of Shrugs today because i felt like it. Cardio was tough. Had a good stretch then left.

Happy Burn's Night to you all - im off to a celidh tonight then out clubbing to Pacha tomorrow night. Should be interesting, as i've to do Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Burner02* 

 
_hey..even better....I'm part Scottish...not sure which part...maybe a leg or something...tis a fairly good piece, *lass*.
_





SamEaston said:


>


 
see? I KNEW watching Brave Heart 3 dozen times would pay off...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

nice workout!
Do have a silly question: why would u do rack pulls after deads? same exercise, but just less emphasis on hams...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2008)

kick ass workout up there. out of all the days, when you have a great back workout there is nothing better...in my opinion at least. great PR to boot

have fun dancing, don't do anything I wouldn't do! lol


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrats on the PR!

Dont sweat the pullups, you DID do deads and rack pulls before which probably fatigued you somewhat.


----------



## goob (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think Sam's speaking to me after that 'peasant' comment/joke.  In that effort to move the class of the journal up, I had to get in touch with my inner-ivy-leager.  But he turned out to be more obnoxious than working class goob.

Oh well, training looks strong mistress Sam, great work on the PR.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> see? I KNEW watching Brave Heart 3 dozen times would pay off..



Bloody hate that movie 



Burner02 said:


> nice workout!
> Do have a silly question: why would u do rack pulls after deads? same exercise, but just less emphasis on hams...



Nah, for me rack pulls gives me more of a workout in my traps, plus it helps to be lifting the heavier weight so that i can practice holding it. It means that when i increase the weight on my full deads, i at least have some idea of how heavy its going to be 



Scarface30 said:


> kick ass workout up there. out of all the days, when you have a great back workout there is nothing better...in my opinion at least. great PR to boot
> 
> have fun dancing, don't do anything I wouldn't do! lol



Thanks Scar - it was a great workout and i completely agree, Back days are the business!

Had a great time at the dancing, thank you sir! Didn't get up to any mischeif, well none that i don't get up to on a regular basis  



Gazhole said:


> Congrats on the PR!
> 
> Dont sweat the pullups, you DID do deads and rack pulls before which probably fatigued you somewhat.



Hey Gaz 

Yeah, i know. Im just gutted because im trying to progress on pullups and never seem to get anywhere with them. 

I think after the EB strength contest im going to focus on pullups and dips more, maybe have a day dedicated to them or something 



goob said:


> I don't think Sam's speaking to me after that 'peasant' comment/joke.  In that effort to move the class of the journal up, I had to get in touch with my inner-ivy-leager.  But he turned out to be more obnoxious than working class goob.
> 
> Oh well, training looks strong mistress Sam, great work on the PR.



Sorry me old matey - been a bit busy so i havent been round the journals for a couple days. All will be rectified soon enough 

oh and calling me a peasant doesn't really bother me. You see i grew up in the fields of Scotland and most of my family worked in the coal mines, so actually, i am about 75% peasant and 25% gypsy


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, so i had a workout on Saturday before i went out dancing, which was shoulders and one this morning (Monday) which was Legs. Here they both are:

*Saturday 26th January

Shoulders - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Military Press - 50lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 3 

Upright Row - 55lb
5 x 5

Lat Raises - 18's
5, 4, 3  -_left delt hurting alot, same pain as from WG Bench _

Front Plate Raises - 22lb
5 x 5

Rear Delt Flys - 77lb
5, 5, 5  -_had to stop here, delt was killing me_

Really annoyed with the whole delt pain thing. I was hoping it would go away after a few days but it hasn't. Military press and upright rows were fine, but lat raises really hurt, and at certain points in the raise it just felt like my arm was giving way and i couldnt control it. Pissed off 


*Monday 28th January

Legs - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Front Squats - 90lb
5 x 5 PR! 

Split Squats - 77lb
5 x 5

Leg Curl - 85lb
5 x 5   PR!

Leg Extensions - 115lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4  PR! - _almost got the 5th but not quite_

Standing Calf Raises - 145lb
11, 10, 10, 8, 8  PR!

Cardio - 20 mins Bike UT1
average heart rate 153bpm (79% of max)

10 mins of stretching legs, esp hips/hams

*Great* workout today! Really hit it hard and avoided exercises that have been hurting me recently (like Good Mornings). 

Hip is still sore but theres nothing i can do except work round it and keep stretching. Im doing chest tomorrow so i hope my delt doesn't play up. Anyone know of any stretches or anything to do for delts? It's a bit of an awkward area to get to, i know!

I'll be around the journals later, im writing a paper at the moment and i really need to get on with it


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Sorry me old matey - been a bit busy so i havent been round the journals for a couple days. All will be rectified soon enough
> 
> oh and calling me a peasant doesn't really bother me. You see i grew up in the fields of Scotland and most of my family worked in the coal mines, so actually, i am about 75% peasant and 25% gypsy


 
No the peasant thing was just in the context of 'ivy league goob'.  Rather stupid, but it amused me for a while....

Great workout.  Your shoulders must have been on fire after that blitz.  Really good stuff.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

I swear - you and Billie are the PR queens of the journal right now!  

Don't know what to tell you about the delt problem.. is it in the tendon or muscle you think?

What about holding on to a machine or putting your hand on a wall and stretching forward that way?  Would that help?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

'morning!
How cna u hate that movie? Action, romance...sorrow...joy...good stuff!

How's the shoulder?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

another superb workout from Ms Easton...I take it that is your last name. riddled with PRs too

you should look into your last name because it is a big hockey brand in Easton sticks and skates. maybe, just MAYBE you could cut yourself in on a piece of that, you never know.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> No the peasant thing was just in the context of 'ivy league goob'.  Rather stupid, but *it amused me for a while.*...



Well, doesn't take much does it?? 


katt said:


> I swear - you and Billie are the PR queens of the journal right now!
> 
> Don't know what to tell you about the delt problem.. is it in the tendon or muscle you think?
> 
> What about holding on to a machine or putting your hand on a wall and stretching forward that way?  Would that help?



Hey Katt, the pain is right at the top of the front/lat delt, so it may well be the tendon, although it isn't painful at all doing everyday things. I'll just do some helicopter arms to warm up, see if that helps 



Burner02 said:


> 'morning!
> How cna u hate that movie? Action, romance...sorrow...joy...good stuff!
> 
> How's the shoulder?



Shoulders okay, thanks Burner! Doing chest tomorrow so we'll see how it is then. 

Braveheart is far too soppy and too Americanised. I mean, Mel Gibson?? Fucks sake 



Scarface30 said:


> another superb workout from Ms Easton...I take it that is your last name. riddled with PRs too
> 
> you should look into your last name because it is a big hockey brand in Easton sticks and skates. maybe, just MAYBE you could cut yourself in on a piece of that, you never know.



Yeah, Easton it is! Hmmm, hockey sticks eh?? You might have something there Scar, you just might


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Well, doesn't take much does it??


 
No. I is just a simple man of simple means.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Braveheart is far too soppy and too Americanised. I mean, Mel Gibson?? Fucks sake


well, there's always Rob Roy....


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

Ow . . . . . my ass hurts - ALOT

Split Squats are my weapon of ASS CONSTRUCTION


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 29, 2008)

*Tuesday 29th January

Chest - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Flat Bench - 82lb
5, 4, 3, 3, 2  PR!

CG Bench - 65lb
5 x 5  PR!

Incline DB Bench - 27's
5, 5, 4, 3, 1F* - _couldn't even lift the first rep of the last set!! Pooped_

Incline DB Flys - 18's
5 x 5  PR!

Tricep Pushdown - 52lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Cardio - Bike UT1 15 mins
154 - 164bpm (80-85%)

Brilliant workout today. My front delt was giving me a bit of aggro during benching, but not too much so i hope it's getting better. Im going to leave off front delt shoulder work this week, concentrate on the rear delts and give it a chance to heal up a bit.

Couldn't believe i failed completely on the last set of Incline Bench! Honestly, i was so knackered i couldn't even lift the DB's up into position! That's never happened before


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh and i forgot to say - Burner, you got the 1000th post in my journal! 

You get the booby prize which is a big kiss from me


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 29, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Ow . . . . . my ass hurts - ALOT



With quotes like that theres gonna be a "Tribute to Sam" thread popping up sooner or later .


Crazy workout though, 3 PRs!?


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm really surprised that the ass comment wasn't totally porned by now..lol

Good workout Sam.. it's a good sign when you can't even pick up the db's for a set..


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

lets see here,you did flat bench and then close grip bench, i think that is the answer to you failure on the db incline, you fried your triceps. yaaa, thats a good way to really get good progress  on your pecs.

years ago i did tri's before going to do bench(stupid rookies) then proceeded to drop my starting weight on my chest. day over.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2008)

nice benching Sam!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> lets see here,you did flat bench and then close grip bench, i think that is the answer to you failure on the db incline, you fried your triceps. yaaa, thats a good way to really get good progress  on your pecs.



I'll second this bit of logic.

_*Great*_ workout, Sam!  PRs everywhere!


----------



## goob (Jan 29, 2008)

katt said:


> I'm really surprised that the ass comment wasn't totally porned by now..lol


 
Damn it.  I must have missed it.

Oh, and excellent workout Sam, loving the benching variety and weights.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Oh and i forgot to say - Burner, you got the 1000th post in my journal!
> 
> You get the booby prize which is a big kiss from me


I may have to come over to visit to collect....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 29, 2008)

another superb workout Sam you have been hitting PRs left and right!!

as for the bench, maybe you could switch the CG bench with the incline. either way your chest, tris, and shoulders must be completely blitzed after those workouts!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow - thanks guys! All your comments are MUCH appreciated 

My pecs are really quite sore today, but as i keep saying my pushing exercises are much weaker than my pulling, so i must try to catch up a bit!

My ass is more painful today following Mondays Squat shenanigans, so i did a bit of cardio at high intensity as follows:

*Erg 35 mins @ UT1/AT*
heart rate 154-166bpm (80-86%)

Thats it for today, short and sweet (and sweaty!). I'm off to start my experiment now and i have to find some cells that are kept in the -80C freezers. I hope i can find them quickly - everythings covered in ice/snow and it's bloody freezing in there!


----------



## goob (Jan 30, 2008)

"Sam was a *scientist,*
she was hooked on LSD,
intrested in mind control,
and how the monkey held the key.

Said that all life is experiments,
somebody's planning for the heir, 
It's for the unexpecting citizens,
who hallucinate in fear. 
Sing that."

$10, if you can guess who sang that....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2008)

Elvis?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Engelbert Humperdink?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyhoo - Was supposed to have a day off today but, you know me . . . . 

*Thursday 31st January

Random Workout*

Back Squats - 3 x 10 @ 105lb : 60s RI
3 x 10
_105lb is 80% of my 1RM_

Hip Abductor
45lb : 10
53lb : 10
60lb : 8
65lb : 7
71lb : 6

Pec Fly
60lb : 10
77lb : 10
93lb : 4 -_with 4s M-time between reps_

Shoulder Press - 40lb
24 reps
_40lb is my 8RM - with 3-6s M-time btw reps_

So, a nice varied workout today. Tried out this M-time thing that was in the thread Witchblade posted up the other day :http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/87104-hypertrophy-science-revisited.html
and as you can see with the shoulder press i managed 24 reps with my 8RM weight and 4 reps of pec fly with my 1RM. 

Especially pleased with the Back Squats, which is 80% of my 1RM (which i took just after the last 5 x 5 program, so it may have decreased), and the 10 sets of 3 is part of the Waterbury Method that i stole off DOMS daydream.

Nice feeling being in the gym just doing whatever takes your fancy


----------



## 1quick1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice as usual Sam.  Just couldn't stay out of the gym huh?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey quick - what are you doing over here?? 

Nice to see you mate


----------



## 1quick1 (Jan 31, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey quick - what are you doing over here??
> 
> Nice to see you mate



Burning time, ehhhh, I mean doing a whole bunch of work in my last couple hours at work


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Slacker! 

I know what you mean, my day only just began a couple hours ago and already i've logged my workouts on 2 websites, been for coffee and biscuits, eaten my sandwiches and now im about to go shopping because my experiment didn't work yesterday and so i've got nothing to do today.

Ahh, the life of a student eh


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2008)

nice random workout there Sam but I'd watch out for those, with your 5x5 you should be resting when you can missy


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> nice random workout there Sam but I'd watch out for those, with your 5x5 you should be resting when you can missy



I know Scar - how right you are mate 

So with the wise words of Scar in my mind, im taking today off! My quads are very sore from Squats yesterday so i think it's justified, plus im doing heavy Back day tomorrow


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 1, 2008)

Can't believe it's the first of Feb today - im so excited, im going to see Megadeth in about 4 weeks 






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work outs! I need to get back here a bit more than I have been lately!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 2, 2008)

*Bitchin' Back Day
5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Okay, so things got a bit muddled today because the gym was very busy, however it actually worked in my favour as i'll explain at the end . . . . .

CG Pullups - BW-30lb (=130lb)
4, 3, 3, 3, 2 - _still a sticking point_ 

1 Arm DB Rows - 35's
5, 5, 5, 4, 4 PR!

Seated Row - 105lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 4 PR!

Deadlifts - 115lb
8, 8, 7, 7, 6
- _remember, im doing higher rep DL's because of my back/hips_

Rack Pulls - 137.5lb
5 x 5

DB Hammer Curls - 22's
5, 5, 5, 5, 4


Okay, so DL's and Rack's at the end - not ideal huh? 

Well actually, while i was waiting on the Rack to become free, i did a few Supramaximal holds for Flat Bench that i've been meaning to add in to my routine for ages which will help me reach my goal of Benching 110lb by the end of the year. Bearing in mind my max bench is 88lb/40kg, i did 3 x 10s holds with 45kg/100lb and 50kg/110lb. I even attempted a couple of partial reps to see how it felt - heavy, incase you wondered  

So then i did my DL's and Rack's, then because i was done i did some grip work with the loaded up bar. I did 4 sets of static holds with an under/over grip to complete failure (didn't take very long!). It was great to do grip work with the bar instead of DB's or plates, but usually i can't be bothered loading the thing up again to use it, if it's even free!

Stretched and left.

So it was a great session for me, even though things got a bit messed up. Went with the flow and everything turned out brilliant! Day off tomorrow (again!), happy days


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

Good workout Sam, congrats on the PR's.

I forgot to ask, how did the club night go?  I had some fucking great times at rave's in days of yore.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Good workout Sam, congrats on the PR's.
> 
> I forgot to ask, how did the club night go?  I had some fucking great times at rave's in days of yore.



Thanks ye olde goobster!

It was fantastic actually. Pacha is a great nightclub, found the world over, and the night we went to was a Twisted Disco night, so basically electro-funky house. It was great!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2008)

great workout Sam, and yet still more PRs

what do you think of rack pulls? I am considering putting them into my next routine.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout Sam, and yet still more PRs
> 
> what do you think of rack pulls? I am considering putting them into my next routine.



Thanks me lovely! Thats why i love 5 x 5. It's PR central!!!

I love Rack Pulls for a couple of reasons. 
i. they are a deadlift variant so help with sticking points on DL's
ii. you can handle much heavier weights than with DL's, making it easier to progress to heavier DL's (imo).
iii. a decent squeeze at the top of the movement eliminates any need for further trap work (indeed, it nearly eliminates your traps  )
iv. because you're using a much heavier weight, you can work on grip at the same time.

i recommend Rack Pulls wholeheartedly. They are safe and allow you to use heavy weights . You want to find a rack to do them in which lets the loaded bar rest just below your knees, that's the perfect height for them. I've also said to myself that im never going to use straps in order to add weight to the bar - that way my grip should continue to improve too.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2008)

would you consider them a compound movement? might be a dumb question


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

Great workout, Sam!

Supramaxes are fun, no?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

This is still my favorite Medadeth song.






YouTube Video


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

kickin ass and takin names in here arent ya, good workout sam.

disco=now thats a word that brings back some good  memories.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> would you consider them a compound movement? might be a dumb question



Definately - i was gonna make you try them first then answer that question yourself 



DOMS said:


> Great workout, Sam!
> 
> Supramaxes are fun, no?



Thanks dear! Yes, actually i enjoyed doing the supramaximal holds. I really thought the 110lb would feel much heavier than it did, so i realise that pressing 110lb as a 1RM isn't all that unrealistic. 

I do have long arms though so im not sure how quickly i'll reach it! Again, yet one more thing i have poached from your colourful, no-holds-barred journal DOMS. I am eternally in your debt 



the other half said:


> kickin ass and takin names in here arent ya, good workout sam.
> 
> disco=now thats a word that brings back some good  memories.


 
Hey OH - thanks! 

And i do LOVE a good old dance


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

By the way DOMS - what video was that you posted? When i click on it, it says 'We're sorry, this video is no longer available'

Grrr


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

This one's my favourite by a long way, what a guitar riff...





YouTube Video


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 4, 2008)

*Goob* - i dont know what that one is either. For some reason i don't get sound on my uni computer. I'll have a look (and maybe a headbang) on my laptop when i get home tonight 

*Monday 4th February

Legs - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Front Squats - 95lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 4  PR!

Split Squats - 82.5lb
5 x 5

Leg Curl - 95lb
4, 3.5, 2.5, 2, 1.5  PR!
- _i know, but the half reps matter to me _

Leg Extension - 115lb
5 x 5  PR!

Standing Calf Raises - 145lb
12, 11, 10, 8, 8  PR!

*Cardio: Bike 10 mins @ Anaerobic Threshold (AT)*
heart rate 166-176bpm *(86% - 91%)*

Good leg day I feel. PR's across the board, but then, that _is_ why we do 5 x 5 

Cardio was a fucking killer. 91% of my max heart rate + Ephidrene = dead Sam


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

I could have tried rack pulls..buuuuuut...I'm lazy like that, lol just kidding. I think I am going to add them in to my next routine.

great workout by the way, again PRs all over the place. excellent job


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2008)

2 Things:

Lol @ 1.5 reps 

HOLY SHIT at x4 PRs 

Thats awesome! You're just getting PR after PR lately. Crikey moses, what are they putting in the water down there in jolly old London town, luvaduck?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks dear! Yes, actually i enjoyed doing the supramaximal holds. I really thought the 110lb would feel much heavier than it did, so i realise that pressing 110lb as a 1RM isn't all that unrealistic.
> 
> I do have long arms though so im not sure how quickly i'll reach it! Again, yet one more thing i have poached from your colourful, no-holds-barred journal DOMS. I am eternally in your debt



I'm glad that I could help!  Feel free to take anything useful from my journal. 




SamEaston said:


> By the way DOMS - what video was that you posted? When i click on it, it says 'We're sorry, this video is no longer available'
> 
> Grrr



Something is wrong with with either the link to YouTube, or YouTube itself.  I posted a video from The Offspring in my journal and it does the same thing.

The video that I posted here is _Dawn Patrol_.  You can watch it by clicking on the "YouTube Videos" which will take you to the video over at YouTube.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

4 x PR's!!  Great work Sam, your front squats look awesome.


----------



## 1quick1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thats awesome! You're just getting PR after PR lately. Crikey moses, what are they putting in the water down there in jolly old London town, luvaduck?



LOL @ luvaduck 

Lads, what can i say. This happened last time i did 5 x 5 too, smashing PRs left right and centre. Its an amazing program and just happens to work exceptionally well for me. Great, isn't it 

Thanks so much for all your comments guys. C'mon now, group hug 

*Tuesday 5th February

Chest - 5x5 : 60s RI*

Flat Bench - 82lb
5, 4, 4, 4, 3  PR!

CG Bench - 70lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 4  PR!

Incline DB Bench - 27's
5, 5, 5, 5, 4  PR!

Incline DB Flys - 18's
7, 6, 5, 5, 4  PR!
-_could only find one 20lb DB so had to use the 18's but up the reps_

Tricep Pushdown - 52lb
5 x 5  matched previous PR!

10 mins Bike UT1
heart rate ~150bpm

Em, another good session today.

Im getting a bit embarrassed at all the PR's actually. Plus i've still got another 4-6 weeks on this program


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't be embarrassed.. your going so great!   

Awesome workout Sam -


----------



## goob (Feb 5, 2008)

Your a PR machine!  By that I mean Public Realtions, all this journalling is just a big publicity campaign for you is'nt it mistress Sam?  

All in all, a damn good effort there Sam, this 5x5 is breaking barriers for you, is'nt it Samdroid.  (-It's the only possible explination for the quality of workouts)


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

a pr is just a pr, until you put it in red. then its a kick ass pr.
maybe someday you will share those with the rest of us


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah so you should be embarassed. we're soon all going to stop talking to you because you get too many PRs... 

what can I say? I really don't know what to say besides another great workout. the PRs say it all


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)

holy crap....look at all the PR in here!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 6, 2008)

hehehe 

Well, the PR's don't actually mean all that much if you look at the crappy weights on the majority of them. I mean, PR's on Back day and Leg day are okay, but for Chest/Shoulders im really lagging.

I mean im happy to be getting PR's, but once you put them in perspecive with other people they're not actually that impressive.

Anyway, im having a day off today. Cardio tomorrow Goddammit 

What i really want to know is how many of you managed to avoid pancakes last night? Hmm . . . .


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 7, 2008)

*Thursday 7th February

Waterbury Method Day : 10 x 3 : 60s RI*

Back Squats - 110lb (83% of 1RM)
3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Deadlifts - 120lb (85% of 1RM)
3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

15 mins Bike Upper Threshold 1 (UT1)
heart rate 142bpm avg (73%)

Good session. Did lots of stretching after the deads as my hip was a bit sore during them. I like doing TWM, its a cool way of using near max weights so much that they become standard


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice work!

I did not have a run in with pancakes, but I did have to deal with one of my co workers brining in 3 boxes of donuts to "celebrate" mardi gras.  (None for me, thanks!)


----------



## goob (Feb 7, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> *Thursday 7th February*
> 
> *Waterbury Method Day : 10 x 3 : 60s RI*
> 
> ...


 
Looking good Samdroid. 10 x 3, intresting rep range, how did you feel afterwards?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 7, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I did not have a run in with pancakes, but I did have to deal with one of my co workers brining in 3 boxes of donuts to "celebrate" mardi gras.  (None for me, thanks!)



Oh dear! I managed to forego a pancake party at my friends house on Tuesday night. 

Im not sure how my iron-will would have stood up confronted with hot pancakes and cold icecream all night long 



goob said:


> Looking good Samdroid. 10 x 3, intresting rep range, how did you feel afterwards?



Felt okay actually. Even though im using high weights (for me), after 10 sets you get kinda used to it


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 8, 2008)

*Friday 8th February

Shoulders - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Bench - 82.5lb
5, 4, 3, 3, 3

Bench Supramaximal Holds - 110lb
4 x 10s, 3 partials each set *_shaking!_

Military Press - 50lb
5 x 5  PR!

Upright Row - 60lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4  PR!

Front DB Raises - 27lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 4  PR!

Rear Delt Cable Row - 45lb
5 x 5

Cardio - 15 mins Bike UT1
Heart rate 150-159bpm (77-82%)

Intense session. Im was getting a bit cocky since my delt pain went away, and i did a couple sets of heavy lat raises, but had to stop because i could feel it niggling away. Oh well, im going to take a full week off lifting at the end of my 5 x 5 program so that should sort some of my problems out


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 8, 2008)

*Friday 8th February

Shoulders - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Bench - 82.5lb
5, 4, 3, 3, 3

Bench Supramaximal Holds - 110lb
4 x 10s, 3 partials each set *_shaking!_

Military Press - 50lb
5 x 5  PR!

Upright Row - 60lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4  PR!

Front DB Raises - 27lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 4  PR!

Rear Delt Cable Row - 45lb
5 x 5

Cardio - 15 mins Bike UT1
Heart rate 150-159bpm (77-82%)

Intense session. I was getting a bit cocky since my delt pain went away, and i did a couple sets of heavy lat raises, but had to stop because i could feel it niggling away. Oh well, im going to take a full week off lifting at the end of my 5 x 5 program so that should sort some of my problems out


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> *Friday 8th February
> 
> Shoulders - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*
> 
> ...



Your weights are just going up like crazy      I'll have to call you Samorilla from now on.. haha


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 8, 2008)

katt said:


> Your weights are just going up like crazy      I'll have to call you Samorilla from now on.. haha



LOL


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2008)

Another PR session Sam(antha?) Looking very impressive, this 5 x5 routine is definately the way to go for you. What sort of RI's do you use on it?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> What i really want to know is how many of you managed to avoid pancakes last night? Hmm . . . .



oh I had my share of pancakes!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

great shoulder session Sam you are definitely tearing up the 5x5! I think your military pressing is probably better than mine!


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2008)

you are gonna look kind of funny with huge delts, sam (ari)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice work, Sammie!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Another PR session Sam(antha?) Looking very impressive, this 5 x5 routine is definately the way to go for you. What sort of RI's do you use on it?



Hey Goobster. 

I use 60s RI between every set and between 60 and 90s when swapping exercises, depending on whether or not im loading up a bar.

Only my mum and dad call me Samantha - not sexy 



Scarface30 said:


> great shoulder session Sam you are definitely tearing up the 5x5! I think your military pressing is probably better than mine!



Hey Scar - My military press might be similar to yours but your bench pressing is guaranteed to beat mine by a mile 



the other half said:


> you are gonna look kind of funny with huge delts, sam (ari)



But that's what i want, big shoulders! 



Pylon said:


> Nice work, Sammie!



Thanks Py!

5 x 5 is like the buttercream topping on that big fat cake im dying to eat 

*Sautrday 9th February

Back : 5 x 5 - 60s RI*

CG Pullups - BW-30lb (=130lb)
5, 5, 4.5, 3.5, 3.5
- _here she goes with the half reps again _

1 Arm DB Rows - 35lb #r/p between sets
5, 5, 5, 5, 4  PR!

Seated Row - 105lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 4   _feeling weak_

Deadlifts - 120lb
6, 6, 5, 5, 5  - _grip starting to fail_

Rack Pulls - 140lb
4, 4, 4, 4, 3 - _grip failing badly_

DB Hammer Curls - 27's
3, 3, 3, 2, 2

Grip work:
Static Holds: 65kg : 3 x Failure
DB Rolls: 22's : 2 x Failure

Cardio XTrainer 20 mins UT1 
Heart rate ~150bpm (77%)

Okay: heres what happened:
1. My Pullups are still weak, but improved on last week, although still not a PR
2. Seated Row was a PR match to last week but im feeling weak since i've been taking in below maintenance calories for 6 days
3. The DLs were okay, but grip started to fail on the last one, which meant the Rack Pulls were dictated by how long i could grip the bar for.
4. The additional grip work has fried my forearms completely so there will be no wanking for me tonight.

Well done if you read all that!


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Still doing very well Sam.  Grip is my enemy with Deads etc...  I could load a lot more on, but my grip lets me down, so I know how you feel.  Might have to invest in straps....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Still doing very well Sam.  Grip is my enemy with Deads etc...  I could load a lot more on, but my grip lets me down, so I know how you feel.  Might have to invest in straps....



Or read my grip article.

Please.

My blog is ignored like a ginger step-child.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

Also Sam, i disagree with what you said up there - a PR is a PR however you look at it, i know you're being modest but shut the hell up and accept your admiration, dammit.



Awesome work in here.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 10, 2008)

goob said:


> Still doing very well Sam.  Grip is my enemy with Deads etc...  I could load a lot more on, but my grip lets me down, so I know how you feel.  Might have to invest in straps....



I would _never_ use straps. Ever.

If i can't hold the weight, then i need to work on my grip, its as simple as that. I have neglected it a bit recently, so i do need to add some intense grip work in. However, i never know when to do it. I don't want to exhaust my forearms too close to Back day incase it impacts on my session, so i normally try to do it after my Back session, but then im so knackered after the session itself that any grip training i do do ends up like an afterthought because im so desperate to get out of the gym 

What to do, what to do eh?



Gazhole said:


> Or read my grip article.
> 
> Please.
> 
> My blog is ignored like a ginger step-child.



Gaz, i have read all of your articles. They are absolutely Class A fan-fucking-tastic, even a spid like me can read them and instantly think of a dozen ways to incorporate your ideas into a program. Your grip one was _especially_ thorough, and i read it carefully for the exact reason that my grip is holding me back on certain exercises. In fact, im sure i repped you about it over at EB.

You're shaping up to be the next P-funk and Cow, which is amazing 



Gazhole said:


> Also Sam, i disagree with what you said up there - a PR is a PR however you look at it, i know you're being modest but shut the hell up and accept your admiration, dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work in here.



Thanks Gaz  

I know, im a pain in the arse. But i always compare myself to other people, especially because im taller than most of the girls in here, and probably alot heavier too, which means to me that i should be lifting more. 

Okay, okay, i'll shut up now


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Gaz, i have read all of your articles. They are absolutely Class A fan-fucking-tastic, even a spid like me can read them and instantly think of a dozen ways to incorporate your ideas into a program. Your grip one was _especially_ thorough, and i read it carefully for the exact reason that my grip is holding me back on certain exercises. In fact, im sure i repped you about it over at EB.
> 
> You're shaping up to be the next P-funk and Cow, which is amazing



 Thanks, thats a really big compliment. Ive always liked writing, but ive never really had a good subject besides the horror stories i wrote (dear god...so awful).

Glad my stuff helps, thats the whole point of it so im happy .

And with those two guys as inspiration, i cant really go wrong, can i?



SamEaston said:


> Thanks Gaz
> 
> I know, im a pain in the arse. But i always compare myself to other people, especially because im taller than most of the girls in here, and probably alot heavier too, which means to me that i should be lifting more.
> 
> Okay, okay, i'll shut up now



Lol, its all relative, yknow. I can relate to that though, competing with yourself isnt enough sometimes, you want to know your hard work pays off and makes you as good as or better than other people.

To be honest im sure there are people who look at you and say exactly the same things as you say about the people you look up to "damn, i hope i can get there, someday".

So yeah, shut up and train.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> To be honest im sure there are people who look at you and say exactly the same things as you say about the people you look up to "damn, i hope i can get there, someday".
> 
> So yeah, shut up and train.



I know, i will. Tomorrow.

Thanks Gaz - you're a star


----------



## goob (Feb 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Or read my grip article.
> 
> Please.
> 
> My blog is ignored like a ginger step-child.


 
I have read it, and it's really excellent.  You could easily be a trainer with your knowledge.  Yeah, I have been neglecting grip, and should really start doing something about it, rather than looking for the easy way out....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

goob said:


> I have read it, and it's really excellent.  You could easily be a trainer with your knowledge.  Yeah, I have been neglecting grip, and should really start doing something about it, rather than looking for the easy way out....



Exactly. And thanks, that article seems to be popular, lol .

Plus, what happens if you forget your straps one day?

Thats why ive stopped using gloves. It hurts, but after a while ill get used to it. I hated being pumped for a tough workout then my performance suffering because i forgot my gloves and my baby soft hands were getting mild skin abrasion.

Isnt he precious, etc etc.


----------



## goob (Feb 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Exactly. And thanks, that article seems to be popular, lol .
> 
> Plus, what happens if you forget your straps one day?
> 
> ...


 
ahh...it's all in the advertising son.  You need a catchy jingle and a hookline to drag them in.  I don't think many know it exsists, what sort of hitrate do you get on it anyway?

Never used gloves myself, hands as callous as an all you can eat buffet in Ethiopia.  I'll have to start doing grip stuff (or surgecally weld clamps instead of hands)


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Plus, what happens if you forget your straps one day?
> 
> Thats why ive stopped using gloves. It hurts, but after a while ill get used to it. I hated being pumped for a tough workout then my performance suffering because i forgot my gloves and my baby soft hands were getting mild skin abrasion.
> 
> Isnt he precious, etc etc.



I had the opposite problem. Because i was rowing full time, i had VERY calloused hands, the hard skin was so thick i could push pins into it. Without gloves and lifting heavy weights would actually pull layers of hard skin off, leaving me with quite sore new skin underneath. Gloves help me avoid that.

Anyway, todays workout was supposed to be Legs, as is normal on a Monday, however the rack was taken when i got in there and was still taken when i was done with my warmup, so i did chest instead.

*Monday 11th February

Chest : 5 x 5 - 60s RI*

Flat Bench - 82.5lb
5, 5, 4, 3, 3

CG Bench - 71.5lb PR!
5, 5, 4, 5, 4 

Incline DB Bench - 27's
5, 4, 5, 5, 5  

Incline DB Flys - 18's
6, 6, 5, 4, 4

Tricep Pushdown - 50lb
5 x 5
d/s - 45lb
6, 6, 6

Cardio - 10 mins Bike Anaerobic Threshold (AT)
167bpm - 175bpm ( 87%-93%) 

Okay, so i was a bit pissed off that i couldn't do legs today but theres nothing worse than getting warmed up then sitting on your arse for 20 minutes next to the rack to make sure you get on it next, cooling down and seizing up all the while 

Chest went okay, most of the exercises i got a PR match from last week, but strange things were happening like i would get 5 reps for all sets except the second, or third when it would drop to 4? Strange or what??

I guess it's probably to do with the fact that my cals are below maintenance again this week, so there shouldn't be many more PR's until i begin maintenance cals again (possibly next week). I know i do 5 x 5 for strength, but really getting rid of the spare tire around my waist is more important to me at the moment than lifting heavier weights. 

Weight goal if your interested is to get to 150lb. I was 164lb when i started to drop my cals and im 159lb at the moment.


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2008)

Another great workout despite the fact that you couldn't do the one that was planned. Sam, you rock!


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

You've hit a PR in every workout for ages now, fantastic job!  Clearly you are a 5 x5 master.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

it just goes to show how mental we are when it comes to our workouts. we have a mind set to do a certian thing, and if that changes so does our frame of mind.

way to work past the mental barriers on the middle sets.
sometimes you just have to get pissed at  yourself and the weights and just 
FUCKING DO IT.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

you are doing AWSOME Sam!! talk about a big motivator!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats on the losses and the gains!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

goob said:


> ahh...it's all in the advertising son.  You need a catchy jingle and a hookline to drag them in.  I don't think many know it exsists, what sort of hitrate do you get on it anyway?



Next to no hitrate, ive advertised on a couple of places, as well as putting it as my homepage on every site im a member of that allows profile info, lol.

I expect itll take a while, but itd be cool at least have SOME regulars, yknow?



goob said:


> Never used gloves myself, hands as callous as an all you can eat buffet in Ethiopia.  I'll have to start doing grip stuff (or surgecally weld clamps instead of hands)



Yeah, i only started using gloves because at 16 years old i was a pussy .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I had the opposite problem. Because i was rowing full time, i had VERY calloused hands, the hard skin was so thick i could push pins into it. Without gloves and lifting heavy weights would actually pull layers of hard skin off, leaving me with quite sore new skin underneath. Gloves help me avoid that.



Yeah, excessive stress on the hands like that will do that. There are exceptions to every rule .

I had the same thing a few times though, the callouses would literally come off and stick to the bar. It was gross!

Another great workout btw, if there was a PR award youd get it methinks


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

okay, so this is the 3rd journal I have looked at that I am almost positive I had posted in within the last day or two but that post is not here now

anyway! excellent job on everything in here Sam, you are doing superb. getting stronger and dropping the lbs. nothing wrong with that whatsoever


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

katt said:


> Another great workout despite the fact that you couldn't do the one that was planned. Sam, you rock!



Thanks Katt! I'll show 'em!



goob said:


> You've hit a PR in every workout for ages now, fantastic job!  Clearly you are a 5 x5 master.



I know - that's 5 x 5 for ya!



the other half said:


> it just goes to show how mental we are when it comes to our workouts. we have a mind set to do a certian thing, and if that changes so does our frame of mind.
> 
> way to work past the mental barriers on the middle sets.
> sometimes you just have to get pissed at  yourself and the weights and just
> FUCKING DO IT.



Spoken like a trooper OH - how right you are. 



b_reed23 said:


> you are doing AWSOME Sam!! talk about a big motivator!!



Thanks B! Hopefully i'll be able to maintain the strength i've gained. Fingers crossed!



Pylon said:


> Congrats on the losses and the gains!



Hey Pylon! Thanks very much - im hoping it won't take too long to reach my weight loss goal, then i plan to take some progress pics 

Scary!



Gazhole said:


> Next to no hitrate, ive advertised on a couple of places, as well as putting it as my homepage on every site im a member of that allows profile info, lol.
> I expect itll take a while, but itd be cool at least have SOME regulars, yknow?



Why dont' you put the link in your sig? I keep meaning to bookmark it but i keep forgetting, that way you can indulge my laziness 



Gazhole said:


> I had the same thing a few times though, the callouses would literally come off and stick to the bar. It was gross!



You are a midden 



Scarface30 said:


> okay, so this is the 3rd journal I have looked at that I am almost positive I had posted in within the last day or two but that post is not here now
> 
> anyway! excellent job on everything in here Sam, you are doing superb. getting stronger and dropping the lbs. nothing wrong with that whatsoever



Thanks Scar - you did post only a couple of days ago, but such is the quality of my workouts and the popularity of my journal that the ravages of time have claimed your post for itself. 

Nah - its on the previous page 

And now to work.

*Tuesday 12th February

Legs - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Front Squat - 100lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4  PR!
- _was swapping in with a *lovely* young man today so my heart was racing even between sets _

Split Squats - 90lb
5 x 5

Leg Curl - 95lb
5, 4, 3, 3, 2.5  PR!
- _calves beginning to cramp here. Why??_

Leg Extensions - 125lb
4, 4, 4, 4, 4  PR!

Standing Calf Raises - 150lb
9, 9, 8, 8, 7  PR!
- _i always do calfs to failure, makes them grow better_

Cardio - 10 minutes Stepper Anaerobic Threshold (AT)
167-173bpm (87-91% of max)

Death.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Why dont' you put the link in your sig? I keep meaning to bookmark it but i keep forgetting, that way you can indulge my laziness



Thats actually a pretty good idea, lol.



SamEaston said:


> _was swapping in with a *lovely* young man today so my heart was racing even between sets _





***

Great workout - again! At the end of this program you should post what your records were before starting against what they'll be when you finish.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> ***
> 
> Great workout - again! At the end of this program you should post what your records were before starting against what they'll be when you finish.



Yup, he was totally gorgeous 

That's a good idea Gaz, i might well do that


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

There you go again, the PR queen.. lol    Nice job Sam!


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

Good job Sam, bet he was impressed with your physique when you went down on.......................................................er., the squats I mean.

Gym's not the best place to 'get in' there. I get checked out a bit by chicks, but I've never made any attempt at gym. Don't really want to start making moves when drenched in sweat....  It's possible that he might think the same, so the ball might be in your court.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

katt said:


> There you go again, the PR queen.. lol    Nice job Sam!



Fanks Katt 



goob said:


> Good job Sam, bet he was impressed with your physique when you went down on.......................................................er., the squats I mean.
> 
> Gym's not the best place to 'get in' there. I get checked out a bit by chicks, but I've never made any attempt at gym. Don't really want to start making moves when drenched in sweat....  It's possible that he might think the same, so the ball might be in your court.



Ahem, how rude . . . . 

Nah - there's no chance really. I mean this guy is HOT, one of those very rare people who seem totally oblivious to the fact that they are stunning, and he is a genuinely lovely guy too, very personable. 

I think he's an undergraduate which makes him too young for me anyway, but not only that, lookswise he is completely out of my league


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey, don't sell yourself short there, Sammie.  

As far as being too young...well...he's 18 at least, right?  And he will get older!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Hey, don't sell yourself short there, Sammie.
> 
> As far as being too young...well...he's 18 at least, right?  And he will get older!



Ha ha, yeah well in Scotland we always call a spade a spade, which means you dont' dress things up. 

I know where i come in the grand scheme of things, and it aint high. That's just how it is. However, i am exceptionally talented in other ways


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> However, i am exceptionally talented in other ways


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


>



I wondered who would be the first to pick up on that one 

Gaz - you get the boobies prize


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I wondered who would be the first to pick up on that one
> 
> Gaz - you get the boobies prize



 thats my favourite kind of prize! How did you know?


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I wondered who would be the first to pick up on that one
> 
> Gaz - you get the boobies prize


 
Damn it, missed that one.  Does he get the er......'cup' too????


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 12, 2008)

hehehe...boobies... 

aanndd here comes a truck-load more PRs, shit-son Sam you're still pounding back the PRs. 

as for the strapping young lad, like goob said it's kind of hard to get it done in the gym. drenched in sweat, out of breath, hair all messed up...wow, that sounds bad lol...you should ask him for a spot next time though.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like it's going well and great workouts!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2008)

plus i think your a cutie and being WAY too down on yourself!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 13, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> thats my favourite kind of prize! How did you know?



Read it somewhere 



goob said:


> Damn it, missed that one.  Does he get the er......'cup' too????



Ewww 



Scarface30 said:


> hehehe...boobies...
> 
> aanndd here comes a truck-load more PRs, shit-son Sam you're still pounding back the PRs.
> 
> as for the strapping young lad, like goob said it's kind of hard to get it done in the gym. drenched in sweat, out of breath, hair all messed up...wow, that sounds bad lol...you should ask him for a spot next time though.



Boobies . . . . great word, no?

When im in the gym i am most definately not looking for potential suitors, believe me. Christ, most mornings my hair looks like a burst mattress


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 13, 2008)

Went for a half hour cardio session today. My ass is burning from Split Squats yesterday so it wasnt' easy but needs must eh?!

Extremely busy today, i've a HUGE experiment running and it's going to take all day to finish, so i might not have time to come journal hopping until tomorrow.

Me and my flatmate are going out for an indian meal tonight, then to the cinema to see There Will Be Blood - cant wait for my cheat meal


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Went for a half hour cardio session today. My ass is burning from Split Squats yesterday so it wasnt' easy but needs must eh?!
> 
> Extremely busy today, i've a HUGE experiment running and it's going to take all day to finish, so i might not have time to come journal hopping until tomorrow.
> 
> Me and my flatmate are going out for an indian meal tonight, then to the cinema to see There Will Be Blood - cant wait for my cheat meal


 
Sounds good.  Can't beat a good Indian meal. I hear the movie is excellent.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 14, 2008)

Pah! Unfortunately my mate missed his train back into London so we didn't get to see There Will Be Blood in the end. We did see Sweeny Todd though which we both enjoyed - and doesn't Johnny Depp just get better and better in every film. God, i love him 

Anyhoo, our meal was AMAZING, i had lamb korma and it was just party-in-my-mouth stuff 

Day off today, my legs and butt are still very sore indeed. Im definately not going near the scales until next week


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay, supposed to be Back day today but the rack was busy AGAIN 

Shoulders it is then . . . . 

*Friday 15th February

Shoulders - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Military Press - 55lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 3  PR!

Upright Row - 60lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4  PR!

Front Raises - 27kg
5 x 5 PR!

Lat Raises - 13's
8, 8, 8, 8, 8  
-_doing high reps so as not to irritate my sore delt_

Rear Delt Cable Row - 58lb
5 x 5  PR!

Cardio - 10 minutes Stepper Anaerobic Threshold (AT)
163-169bpm (84% - 88%)

Cock-a-doodle-doo.


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2008)

There you go with those PR's again!!   You're weights are really moving on up!!


----------



## goob (Feb 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Okay, supposed to be Back day today but the rack was busy AGAIN
> 
> Shoulders it is then . . . .
> 
> ...


 

Great wokout, 4 more PR's to boot.  You seem to be getting PR's in every workout which is very impressive.  There's no need for me to tell you to keep up the good work.....


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2008)

sorry sam, but i stole 2 or your pr's. you can have them back tomorrow.
thanks.

oh, and great workout. take care of that delt.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

katt said:


> There you go with those PR's again!!   You're weights are really moving on up!!



Thanks Katt - Im loving it 



goob said:


> Great wokout, 4 more PR's to boot.  You seem to be getting PR's in every workout which is very impressive.  There's no need for me to tell you to keep up the good work.....



Cheers dear! I know! Just think how disappointed im going to be once i stop 5 x 5 

I'll have to get Gaz to do me a crazy ass, muscle building workout to keep me adding weight to the bar!



the other half said:


> sorry sam, but i stole 2 or your pr's. you can have them back tomorrow.
> thanks.
> 
> oh, and great workout. take care of that delt.



Take as many PR's as you like OH - there's plenty to go around 

My delt's okay, it's the injury i sustained from doing WG Bench and although it's far better than it was, sometimes it niggles a wee bit so i don't really want to make it any worse. High reps is just a safety measure really.

Got straight into the rack today - YAY

*Saturday 16th February

Back - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Deadlifts - nice and easy on the old hip now . . . .
(90lb) 10, 10
(100lb) 10, 10
(110lb) 8, 8
(120lb) 6, 6, 6

Rack Pulls - 145lb
5 x 5  PR!

1 Arm DB Rows - 35lb
5 x 5  PR!

Seated Row - 105lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4  PR!

1 Arm Cable Pulldown - 50lb
5 x 5

Lying Leg Raises - 3 sets to failure (60s RI)
20, 13, 8

Cardio - 20 minutes Stepper UT1
150bpm (78%)

Well whadda ya know - im totally fucked. Looking forward to the DOMS tomorrow


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2008)

Good job Sam.  Yet more PR's.  I thought about doing rack pulls, where do they hit you?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

goob said:


> Good job Sam.  Yet more PR's.  I thought about doing rack pulls, where do they hit you?



Thanks Gooblet! 

Rack Pulls target my entire back, but when i first started doing them it was the full length of my traps that were agony. So although they're really a Deadlift variant, i swap them in in place of Shrugs for a change, and also because they allow me to use more weight than i've ever put onto a bar, which is good for my grip training too.

If you fancy giving them a try, make sure you have the bar just below your knees, that gives you a good enough bend at the hip but virtually eliminates any leg drive.


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks Gooblet!
> 
> Rack Pulls target my entire back, but when i first started doing them it was the full length of my traps that were agony. So although they're really a Deadlift variant, i swap them in in place of Shrugs for a change, and also because they allow me to use more weight than i've ever put onto a bar, which is good for my grip training too.
> 
> If you fancy giving them a try, make sure you have the bar just below your knees, that gives you a good enough bend at the hip but virtually eliminates any leg drive.


 
Cool. I might factor them in, especially if the help grip.


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2008)

the love hate relationship of DOMS, why do we do it to ourselves?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

so you're still stalking up on those PRs. you should lend me a couple

excellent job here Sam, what else can I say? you are kicking some serious ass


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 17, 2008)

goob said:


> Cool. I might factor them in, especially if the help grip.



They do indeed!



the other half said:


> the love hate relationship of DOMS, why do we do it to ourselves?



It's the only relationship i have at the moment, so i'll stick with it 



Scarface30 said:


> so you're still stalking up on those PRs. you should lend me a couple
> 
> excellent job here Sam, what else can I say? you are kicking some serious ass



Thanks Scar, i've been poaching all my PR's from other peoples journals. It'll soon be time to give 'em back i suppose


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at the of those PR's!!! Good -- No, GREAT! -- work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 17, 2008)

will the PR ever stop?? not any time soon!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I've figured out why the rack is always so busy. The guys from University of London Boat Club are using our gym to do Squats. There's usually 6 of them accompanied by their trainer. Today they took up the rack for almost 2 hours. Not fair 

*Monday 19th February

Chest - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Flat Bench - 82.5lb
5, 5, 4, 3, 3.

CG Bench - 70lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4.  PR!

Incline DB Bench - 27's
5, 5, 4, 5, 4.  

Incline DB Flys - 18's
7, 7, 5, 4, 3.

Tricep PD - 50lb
5 x 5
- d/s : 45lb
 5, 5, 5

Cardio - 20 mins Stepper UT1
157bpm (75% max)

Going to see Megadeth on Sunday


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Megadeath???   Are you serious???     That will be such an awesome show!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 18, 2008)

katt said:


> Megadeath???   Are you serious???     That will be such an awesome show!



Totally.

How lucky am i  Plus, im going with my brother who is a nutcase. When we went to see Trivium last year i thought i'd lost him until i saw him in the mosh pit below but  . . . . . . going in the wrong direction. 

Nutter


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks Scar, i've been poaching all my PR's from other peoples journals. It'll soon be time to give 'em back i suppose



you've been earning your PRs as good as anyone I know


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice job Sam, great CGBP PR too

Megadeath huh? that'll be a great time! Ozzy was actually in Halifax the other week, he stayed for an extra show too because the first concert sold out in like 9 minutes or something. I didn't get to it, I'm a big fan of the metal, but I honestly am not a big fan of the Oz-Man. kind of contradictory huh?...I dunno why


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on another PR!  Enjoy the show, too!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 19, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> very nice job Sam, great CGBP PR too
> 
> Megadeath huh? that'll be a great time! Ozzy was actually in Halifax the other week, he stayed for an extra show too because the first concert sold out in like 9 minutes or something. I didn't get to it, I'm a big fan of the metal, but I honestly am not a big fan of the Oz-Man. kind of contradictory huh?...I dunno why



Thanks Scar!

No, im not a fan of Ozzy either, or the Sabbath for that matter. I do think he is a shining beacon of an example what too much drugs can do to your brain though 



Pylon said:


> Congrats on another PR!  Enjoy the show, too!



Thanks Py! There's definately some head banging to be done 

*Tuesday 19th February

Legs - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Front Squats - 100lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4  PR!

Split Squats - 95lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 3  

Leg Curl - 95lb
5, 5, 4, 4, 3  PR!

Leg Extensions - 125lb
5, 4, 4, 4, 4  PR!

Calf Raises - 150lb
10, 9, 9, 8, 8  PR!

10 mins Bike UT1
145-150bpm

Even though i got some PR's today, i didn't feel that it was a particularly taxing session. I mean, don't get me wrong, i couldn't have lifted another rep than i did, but i just feel that my focus and aggression wasn't dialled in today.

Hmph, there's always next week


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2008)

Great session again!

Those split squats look especially good .

Thats awesome you're gonna see Megadeth. Great band! Im learning "Holy Wars..." song at the moment.

Who is supporting at that gig?

I was supposed to be going to a festival in Bristol in March, but the fecking thing has been cancelled because the company ran out of money and dissolved  was a great festival last year aswell.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

Still a nice wo Sam.. even if you weren't focused.. what a day *not* to be.. legs..


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Great session again!
> 
> Those split squats look especially good .
> 
> ...


 
Holy wars is their best song, it's a total shredder on the guitar, need fast fretwork for that.  I love playing it.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Great session again!
> 
> Those split squats look especially good .
> 
> ...



Thanks Gaz! I'll soon be swapping Split Squats for Bulgarians i reckon. Im sure they'll kick my arse big time!

I dont' know who are supporting at the moment, but the gig is at Brixton Carling Academy which, as with all Carling academy venues, will make it a great concert atmosphere. Last year we went to see Trivium at Glasgow Carling Academy and it is a split level venue, we were on the balcony and the entire bottom floor was a mosh pit by the end. My brother was getting restless and only lasted about 15 minutes before he jumped into the centre of it. Crazy bastard 

That's a shame about the festival. I love going to things like that in London, they're so much more relaxed than concerts and the outdoor ones are amazing in the summer. Ahh, good times!



katt said:


> Still a nice wo Sam.. even if you weren't focused.. what a day *not* to be.. legs..



I know, i know. Still, im sore in all the right places today so it must have worked just the same 



goob said:


> Holy wars is their best song, it's a total shredder on the guitar, need fast fretwork for that.  I love playing it.



I wish i could play the guitar, but im more of a drummer myself. I just love bashing away at stuff 


*Wednesday 20th February

Random Lats Day*

Lat PullDown
(60lb) 10, 10
(77lb) 12
(95lb) 7, 7, 6

Cable Cross over
(10) 10
(13) 6, 6, 6
- never used the cables for this before - it was tough

Wide Grip Pullups
(75lb) 9, 7, 7
(85lb) 5, 4

Straight Arm Push Down
(25lb) 10
(32lb) 10, 10

20 minutes Stepper *146-155bpm (71% - 80%)*

No rhyme nor reason to todays workout, just felt like throwing some different exercises into the mix. Im teaching alot this week so my journal activity is much reduced. I can only apologise and i'll make sure i get round and see what you've all been up to at the weekend.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

For a random workout, that's a good day.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

very nice random day indeed. pullups though halfway through the mix? great job Sam

I know you're doing your PhD in microbiology is it? is that what you are teaching? and who are you teaching it to?


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2008)

Great workout Sam.  I _just_ know that you'll own those evil Bulgarians when you start them.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2008)

hows it going sam??


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to work instead of play, right Sammy?  

You know we'll be here when you post, and ridicule you to death if you quit...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sam...we miss you!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, back to normality today. Also forgot to say i was at a Megadeth concert with my brother on Sunday night and it was absolutely tremendous   I was wishing for longer hair to do get some serious headbanging done  

*Thursday 21st February

Back : 60s RI*

CG Pulldown
(35) 10
(42) 8, 8, 7, 6, 7

Seated Row Burnout
(95) 8
(85) 9
(75) 8
(65) 9
(55) 10   then Death 

Unilateral Cable Pulldown - 13lb
6, 6, 6, 5, 5

1 Arm DB Rows - 30's
6, 7, 6, 7, 7, 9  then death

Lying Leg Raises - to Failure
24, 15, 10

Random workout. Did some things i've never tried before to target my lats because im going to focus more on Lats and Shoulders coming into summertime. Unilateral cable pulldown was brutal  


*Wednesday 27th February

Legs - 60s RI*

Back Squats
(65) 10, 10
(75) 9, 9
(90) 8, 8
(100) 5  (105) 5  (110) 5  (115) 5  (120) 3

Split Squats
(95) 4
(70) 5, 5 
- _wiped out_

Leg Curl - 85lb
5, 5, 5, 5, 4

Calf Raises - 150lb
8, 8, 8, 8, 8.

Low intensity cardio - X trainer
25 mins 143-153bpm

Squats killed me today. It was so bad that i had to reduce the weights on every exercise i did after them. Killer


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Pylon said:


> For a random workout, that's a good day.



Thanks Py! the random workouts are taking over at the moment until i figure out what my next program is going to look like!



Scarface30 said:


> very nice random day indeed. pullups though halfway through the mix? great job Sam
> 
> I know you're doing your PhD in microbiology is it? is that what you are teaching? and who are you teaching it to?



Hey Scar! Yeah, my PhD is in Molecular Biology/Microbiology but i was teaching Biochemistry and Mammalian Biology, which is pretty dull and involves killing rats, something im not too keen on to be honest!



the other half said:


>



Hey OH, hows things?



goob said:


> Great workout Sam.  I _just_ know that you'll own those evil Bulgarians when you start them.



I hope so Goob. I'll have to check my ego at the door because i get the feeling i'll be using tiny DB's 



b_reed23 said:


> hows it going sam??



Hey Kid! Im great, just had a few things creeping up on me at the same time. Back to normal now though!



katt said:


> Sometimes you just have to work instead of play, right Sammy?
> 
> You know we'll be here when you post, and ridicule you to death if you quit...



Yeah! Me quit?? That's about as likely as YOU quitting 



b_reed23 said:


> Sam...we miss you!!!!



I missed you guys too, but now im back for good, kinda like Take That but less gay.


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow - came back with a vengance I see! Nice squats!! No wonder you had to lower your weights on the rest


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Katt! 

My legs were like jelly. I was honestly shaking trying to stand still


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2008)

Outstanding split squats, I have no doubt you will kick ass with the bulgarian squats. 

Great looking workouts.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

did you have that  walk going on when you left the gym?
great workout. 
did you have to turn up you music to hear it after the concert?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay!  Jimmy legs!  Yayyyyyyy!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Outstanding split squats, I have no doubt you will kick ass with the bulgarian squats.
> 
> Great looking workouts.



Thanks Goob! Im looking forward to the Bulgarians kicking _my_ arse!



the other half said:


> did you have that  walk going on when you left the gym?
> great workout.
> did you have to turn up you music to hear it after the concert?



I was definately walking as if i'd lost my horse  My ears are still ringing from the concert, however the loudest concert ive ever been to was Iron Maiden about 8 years ago. I swear my ears haven't been the same since 



Pylon said:


> Yay!  Jimmy legs!  Yayyyyyyy!



Hehe, they're better today, not shaking just very very sore indeed 


*Thursday 28th February

Chest - 5 x 5 : 60s RI*

Flat Bench
(70) 8, 6
(82.5) 5, 5, 5, 4, 4  PR!

CG Bench - 70lb
5 x 5  PR!

Incline DB Bench - 27's
5 x 5  PR!

Incline DB Flys - 18's
8, 7, 6, 6, 5  PR!
- _couldn't find the 20's and the 22's are a bit heavy_

Tricep Kickbacks - 18's
5 x 5  r/p between sets

*Cardio *- 20 mins high intensity Bike
160-167bpm (84-88% max)

Excellent session today, fantastic focus and drive. Tried Tricep Kickbacks which i haven't done for ages, and they really hit my tris hard. Hopefully i'll know just how hard tomorrow 

This workout was fuelled by 1.5 runs of Megadeth's Youthanasia album. Grrr . . .


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

How long do you have left on this workout plan Sam?  I can't remember if I asked you that before..


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 28, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Great job!



Thanks Pylon! It was tough for sure!



katt said:


> How long do you have left on this workout plan Sam?  I can't remember if I asked you that before..



No you didn't. I've got about 3-4 weeks left but im already getting impatient and swapping things around here and there. I could do 5 x 5 forever, but i need to change my exercises around or im going to go nuts 

Im drawing a new program up at the moment. Im thinking of having a day dedicated to Pullups. I am completely shite at them so any improvement will be welcomed! Plus i want to bring out my Lats a bit more. Any suggestions Katt? What do you do to flare out them lats?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

excellent workout Sam here come a bunch more PRs!!

new program huh? something I just tried today was what Gaz was doing with splitting your 6RM up into 9 reps with mini RIs between mini sets...worked great! something you could incorporate into your program somewhere maybe...


----------



## 1quick1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks good Sam.  Your cardio is impressive.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 28, 2008)

awsome workout Sam!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 29, 2008)

Scar - yes, im definately trying to find a space for that somewhere in my program!

Quick and B - Thanks alot, much appreciated 

*Friday 29th February

Back - 60s RI*

WG Pullups - BW-75lb
8, 8, 8, 8, 7

CG Pulldown
(90) 5 x 5
(105) 5, 5

Stirrup PullDown - 75lb
8, 8, 8, 8, 8

1 Arm DB Rows - 40lb
4, 4, 3, 3, 3  PR!

Unilateral Cable Pulldown - 13lb
6, 6, 6, 6, 5

*20 mins med intensity Bike*
148-158bpm (77-82% max)

Alright session. Tried a couple of different things today, just trying things out for my new program, deciding which order to put stuff etc. Pullups were cack, just reminds me how much work i have to do on them. Tried Stirrup Pulldowns, recommended by Wala and Eric (from EB) - really liked them, they are definately going to feature in my next program. 1 Arm DB rows were _bloody_ heavy, but a PR for weight nonetheless


----------



## katt (Feb 29, 2008)

I would do negatives on the pullups Sam.. without the machine.  I just get a stool or chair (I'm short)  and jump myself up until I'm at the top of the position.. then slowly lower down, holding on till the last second. They hurt like hell, but it works.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 29, 2008)

katt said:


> I would do negatives on the pullups Sam.. without the machine.  I just get a stool or chair (I'm short)  and jump myself up until I'm at the top of the position.. then slowly lower down, holding on till the last second. They hurt like hell, but it works.



Great suggestion Katt - thanks for that!


----------



## katt (Feb 29, 2008)

Stirrup pulldown? What's that?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 1, 2008)

Katt - They're done on the Lat PullDown Machine, except you use the long handle with the grips at the end, so that your palms are facing you. They're a nice change to normal PD's. Recommended by one of the lads at EB 


*Saturday 1st March

DL and Shoulders - 60s RI*

Deadlift 5RM attempt
(90) 10, 10  (100) 8  (110) 8  
(120) 6  (125) 6  (130) 6
(137.5) 5  (145) 5 PR!  (150) 5 PR! -- new 5RM!!

BB Military Press - 55lb
5, 5, 5, 4, 4  PR!

Upright Rows - 60lb
5 x 5  PR!

Lat Raises - 16's
9, 8, 8, 6, 5

Reverse Cable X-over - 13lb each side
6, 5, 6, 6, 6  - _first time doing these. Me likey  _

Did a couple of other pissing about type things, external + internal rotations (poached from Erics journal  ), just experimenting. Had my fun then left.

Im happy with my new 5RM on Deads. My previous PR was 145lb x 5 and that was just before Xmas, so it's all good. I didn't want to go any heavier though because a) my grip was slipping and b) i didn't want to put any more strain on my back - which held up okay, it's just that it's not worth it for me to throw my back out again.

It's Saturday so me and my best mate are off to the Ministry of Sound tonight, never been there before so should be cool


----------



## goob (Mar 1, 2008)

Great workout, the PR's still keep coming.

That's a really impressive DL PR, especially considering you are a woman (not to be sexist).  Millitary preses are really tough too, so great job on that as well.

How do you feel all this training has done to your physique?  Slimmer, more toned, bulkier, more definition??


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome w/o's Sister Sam!!! Great job on the PR's too!!! I agree w/Sister Katt, I am a FAN of Negative work, Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 1, 2008)

excellent workout Sam do I sense another wave of upcoming PRs? that's a very good deadlift PR. what type of DL do you do?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Great workout, the PR's still keep coming.
> 
> That's a really impressive DL PR, especially considering you are a woman (not to be sexist).  Millitary preses are really tough too, so great job on that as well.
> 
> How do you feel all this training has done to your physique?  Slimmer, more toned, bulkier, more definition??



Thanks goob - much appreciated mate!

I think i could go heavier on the Deads, but i had done 70 reps by the end and i was knackered, so that's probably best left for another day. Standing Military press is one of my fave exercises, so im pleased to be finally increasing that poundage on a regular basis.

I guess i've been focussing on full body development for the last 18 months, and my back in particular is quite thick (for a girl) and my thighs are monstrous. I went shopping for jeans yesterday and ended up with one pair which are too big in the waist but fit in the thigh (just). Story of my life, honestly! So, my training has given me good overall development, even though i would like to be slimmer but im such a fat bastard i just can't stop eating 

Im changing my focus in the next program though. Im going for more shoulders and lats and maintaining the rest, i think the tapered look will work better for me because im quite tall (5'8'').



Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's Sister Sam!!! Great job on the PR's too!!! I agree w/Sister Katt, I am a FAN of Negative work, Best Wishes to you!!!



Thank you Arch! And welcome to my journal 



Scarface30 said:


> excellent workout Sam do I sense another wave of upcoming PRs? that's a very good deadlift PR. what type of DL do you do?



Thanks Scar mate! More PR's?? Who?? Not me 

I just do the bog-standard dead with an over-under grip on an olympic bar. Oh, and i always do them with my shoes off, people look at me funny but i just prefer being closer to the ground doing them. Anyone else do that?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

*Monday 3rd March

Chest - 60s RI : Mid Rep-Range Week*

30 WG Pullups - BW-75lb
- im doing 30 WG pullups every day for the next 2 weeks and assessing progress after that.

DB Bench
(22's) 13, 13
(26's) 10, 10

Incline DB Bench
(26's) 8, 8, 6, 6

CG BB Bench
(65lb) 7, 6, 6, 6

Incline DB Flys
(18's) 8, 7, 6, 6

DB SLDL's
(30's) 20, 20

Seated Calf Raises
(105lb) 15
(130lb) 20

20 mins medium intensity X-Trainer
153-172bpm (79-90% max)

Okay session. Went in to do Legs but the rack was busy (again) so improvised. Some legs crept in at the end there, but that's only because i _really_ wanted to train them :thumbdown: 

Im doing a mid rep range (6-10) week this week and i'll do a 'Wala Challenge Week' next week where i'll do all the same exercises but try to get 40 reps on them all. Mad?? Yeah, probably. Fcuk it


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> *
> DB Bench
> (22's) 13, 13
> (26's) 10, 10
> *


*

hey sam, what do you mean by [22's]?  is that the weight you're benching?

way to go on the PRs!  these days i'm also really excited about training my legs/back and have been upping the weight on my deads.  let's keep at it, yea?*


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hey sam, what do you mean by [22's]?  is that the weight you're benching?
> 
> way to go on the PRs!  these days i'm also really excited about training my legs/back and have been upping the weight on my deads.  let's keep at it, yea?



Hey mate! Welcome to my journal 

22's are the DB's i was using, so for bench i did 2 sets using 2 x 22lb DB's then 2 sets using 2 x 26lb DB's. 

Yeah, im in this game for the long haul! Lets do it!


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> *Monday 3rd March*
> 
> *Chest - 60s RI : Mid Rep-Range Week*
> 
> ...


 
Wow, this is the first workout in forever with no PR's.  But I guess you were not oing for them anyway.  Good job Sam, especially following it up with some hardcore X-trainer action.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Wow, this is the first workout in forever with no PR's.  But I guess you were not oing for them anyway.  Good job Sam, especially following it up with some hardcore X-trainer action.



No, im upping the reps this week, then going for mad rep mayhem next week.

5 x 5 this time round really did me proud. Can't wait for next time. Maybe i should post my PR's from before and after the program, hmmm . . . .


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

Okay, so here's a selection of the improvements i made from the PR's at the end of my previous 5x5 (end of October) and PR's at the end of this one. Some are hard to gauge because i've used different exercises but here are some:

*5RM's*
Squat- 110lb to 120lb
Deads- 135lb to 150lb
Bench- 77lb to 82.5lb

*For 5 x 5*
BB Military Press- 50lb to 55lb
Upright Row- 55lb to 66lb
Leg Extension- 115lb to 125lb
Standing Calf Raises - 145lb to 165lb

So yeah, some good improvements across the board. Not huge increases in weight but then i'd rather increase the poundage carefully and without injury. Form is all 

Overall : Happy Bunny


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2008)

30 pullups a day    good golly girl,,!!  I'd have to do them in sets of 2 and it would probably take me my whole workout.. 

How are you liking the higher reps?   I know for me, I got so use to the 4-6,, then when we went to the 8-10 it was like,, crap!!  A whole different type of burn..


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, it did actually take me 4 sets, but i only had a few seconds rest between them!

I like 8-10 reps actually. I might do that next, with an explosive concentric . . . hmm . . . .


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 3, 2008)

upping the volume I see? I find the higher stuff to be quite the ass kicker. I do lower volume stuff at the beginning of my workout and towards the end higher volume, and just that little switch is a big difference!

I see the addition of pullups, and 30 reps nonetheless! great workout Sam


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey mate! Welcome to my journal
> 
> 22's are the DB's i was using, so for bench i did 2 sets using 2 x 22lb DB's then 2 sets using 2 x 26lb DB's.
> 
> Yeah, im in this game for the long haul! Lets do it!



aaah, ok, i wondered if maybe that's what it was   i too am in it for the long haul!

btw, where in the UK are you?  i have a sister that lives in edinburgh


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

great improvements Sam...what's next after 5x5 or did I miss that somewhere...??


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2008)

katt said:


> 30 pullups a day  good golly girl,,!! I'd have to do them in sets of 2 and it would probably take me my whole workout..
> 
> How are you liking the higher reps? I know for me, I got so use to the 4-6,, then when we went to the 8-10 it was like,, crap!! A whole different type of burn..


 
Holy shit, I missed that.  That's really impressive.

Your PR record is equally good too.


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

ya, i like to try and get 30 pullups(in a month, and thats only if there is 31 days.)

good job on the total pr's. just goes to show. hard work pays.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay, having missed doing legs yesterday i got the chance to do them today. Madness ensued . . . . 

*Tuesday 4th March

Legs - Supersets of Death - 75s RI*

1a. Front Squats - 90lb
1b. SLDL's - 70lb
 - 8, 8, 8, 7, 6

2a. Split Squats - 82.5lb
2b. Deads - 70lb
 - 8, 8, 7, 7
-_ couldn't do a 5th set  _

3a. Leg Extension - 115lb
3b. Standing Calf Raises - 155lb
 - 8, 8, 7, 7
_couldn't do a 5th set  _

4a. Hip Abductor - 45lb: 20, 20, 20
4b. WG Pullups - BW-75lb: 30 (4 sets)

15 mins low intensity Bike
140-148bpm (72-76% max)

This was the most fantastic workout i've had in a loooooong time. Amazing focus and drive and i kept on it even when my legs were shaking and my heart about to burst through my chest. At one stage i dropped to my knees after the last set of superset 2 (i think?), and someone actually came and asked me if i was okay. I must have sounded like a retard because i was so knackered i couldn't actually formulate a proper sentence  

Brilliant. My legs will be suffering for the next few days i reckon


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> upping the volume I see? I find the higher stuff to be quite the ass kicker. I do lower volume stuff at the beginning of my workout and towards the end higher volume, and just that little switch is a big difference!
> 
> I see the addition of pullups, and 30 reps nonetheless! great workout Sam



Yeah, i was getting bored of 5 x 5 even though i was still getting PR's from it. My mind is sick of it though, and i felt like i was losing the drive i once had to attack each session with the same ferocity. It was getting to be to much of a routine, if that makes sense?



nadirmg said:


> aaah, ok, i wondered if maybe that's what it was   i too am in it for the long haul!
> 
> btw, where in the UK are you?  i have a sister that lives in edinburgh



Im in London at the moment but im from Edinburgh. Do you visit her? It's an amazing city, but of course Im biased 



b_reed23 said:


> great improvements Sam...what's next after 5x5 or did I miss that somewhere...??



Hey B! No you didn't miss anything! Im doing a bit of mid-range reps for a week, then a very high reps (40) week, then a week off then starting my new program, which i'll have to type out and get everyones opinions on. 



goob said:


> Holy shit, I missed that.  That's really impressive.
> 
> Your PR record is equally good too.



Thanks Goob! No more PR's for me for a while though. Oh well, it was good while it lasted!



the other half said:


> ya, i like to try and get 30 pullups(in a month, and thats only if there is 31 days.)
> 
> good job on the total pr's. just goes to show. hard work pays.



Haha  Yeah, one a day - hell, i'd be happy with one bodyweight pullup per day, let me tell you!

Getting all those PR's was brilliant, does wonders for your confidence. I think i'll do 5 x 5 maybe 3 or 4 times a year and really hit it. I hope in a couple of years to be shifting impressive weight, like Katt


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 4, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Im in London at the moment but im from Edinburgh. Do you visit her? It's an amazing city, but of course Im biased



edinburgh, huh?  no way!  i've been to visit her about twice.  i'd like to go again sometime soon.  she lives near morningside.  i freakin'-a love Scotland.  i'd move there if texas wasn't as awesome as it is


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome w/o's and Fantastic progress Sister Sam!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 5, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> edinburgh, huh?  no way!  i've been to visit her about twice.  i'd like to go again sometime soon.  she lives near morningside.  i freakin'-a love Scotland.  i'd move there if texas wasn't as awesome as it is



Morningside is nice, up in the north of Edinburgh. I went to uni in the west of the city so always lived in the west end but i had a friend who lived up there - gorgeous town houses, all georgian and that. Beautiful 

Texas huh? Never thought of visiting, but i might now 



Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's and Fantastic progress Sister Sam!!!



Thanks Arch! The progress isn't much but nice and slow wins the race huh?!


So today was meant to be just cardio, but i sneaked in a Wala Challenge before jumping on the stepper. (_the Wala challenge was made up by one of the guys [nutters] over at EB who thought it would be a good idea to randomly see how much you can bench for 40 reps without racking the bar. Needless to say he has since extended his repertoire to Deads and Squats too _)

Wala Challenge - Bench
45lb x 40 
- owww 

*13 mins HIIT*
0-6 mins : 1 min max, 1 min light
6-10 mins : 45s max, 45s light
10-13mins : 30s max, 30s light

Killer cardio. I felt my asthma kicking in for the first time in ages pretty much straight away. That happens when the air is cold and my heart rate goes from zero to superhero in less than a minute! 

Oh well - short and sweet. Ok, just short


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

ok - 40 reps.. are you insane????    How do you go about finding that correct weight to use for 40 reps??  And do you take any r/p in there anywhere - or is it just get it done?


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

40 reps+HIIT=one sick person


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool.  Love the 40 reps thing.    Yaw one crazee ass bitch.

One extreme to the other, low reps heavy PR's to still heavy stuff at incredible reps.  Great job.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> 40 reps+HIIT=one sick person



hyper-masochism 
40 reps is a lot, no joke.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, i was getting bored of 5 x 5 even though i was still getting PR's from it. My mind is sick of it though, and i felt like i was losing the drive i once had to attack each session with the same ferocity. It was getting to be to much of a routine, if that makes sense?



that makes complete sense. I think that is partially what happened to me a few weeks back, just got bored with what I was doing and needed a change. change is good

nice HIIT session too. you were right, it was short and sweet. great job


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 5, 2008)

katt said:


> ok - 40 reps.. are you insane???? How do you go about finding that correct weight to use for 40 reps?? And do you take any r/p in there anywhere - or is it just get it done?


 

I kinda had the same questions, but Katt said it so well


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 6, 2008)

katt said:


> ok - 40 reps.. are you insane????    How do you go about finding that correct weight to use for 40 reps??  And do you take any r/p in there anywhere - or is it just get it done?



Insane? No. 

Bored? Yeah, a bit. 

I just used the bar with no weights on, Katt. I have done this before so i used the same weight again, although i'll increase it next week for 'Wala Challenge Week'!

No r/p, just get it over with as fast as possible. The first 10 are easy and you kinda get into a false sense of security thinking you should have upped the weight a bit. Next 10 are okay, reps 20-30 are where you begin to slow down alot, and 30-40 are agony. Reps 36-40 to me could have weighed 100lb, that's how tough it was to keep going. 

I recommend it 



the other half said:


> 40 reps+HIIT=one sick person



Ahh, you know me so well 



goob said:


> Cool.  Love the 40 reps thing.    Yaw one crazee ass bitch.
> 
> One extreme to the other, low reps heavy PR's to still heavy stuff at incredible reps.  Great job.



Thanks Goob. Im sure you said it once, that every so often you just get the burning desire to fuck yourself up completely. Well, that's my effort 



nadirmg said:


> hyper-masochism
> 40 reps is a lot, no joke.



Completely! Wait till next week, christ knows how i'll manage 40 rep squats 



Scarface30 said:


> that makes complete sense. I think that is partially what happened to me a few weeks back, just got bored with what I was doing and needed a change. change is good
> 
> nice HIIT session too. you were right, it was short and sweet. great job



change is good, you are right. In fact, a change is as good as a rest as my mum always says. I recommend the Wala Challenge - you know Wala, any challenge of his is going to fuck you up good and proper 



b_reed23 said:


> I kinda had the same questions, but Katt said it so well



Well, there ya go hunny! Give it a try - go on! Join me on the road to Hell


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, im not sore today after my Wala-inspired workout yesterday, which is strange, so i reckon i definately need to up the weight on Bench. I didn't really want to because it looks a bit ridiculous putting 2 x 2lb weights on an olympic bar, but needs must i suppose  

Anyway, todays shenanigans included:

*Thursday 6th March
Back - Supersets of Death : 75s RI*

30 WG Pullups: 4 sets needed

1a. V-Bar Pulldown : 95lb - 10, 8, 8, 8, 8
1b. 1 Arm DB Rows : 30lb - 6, 6, 5, 5, 5

2a. Stirrup-Grip Cable Row : 55lb - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10
2b. Stirrup-Grip Pulldown : 75lb - 10, 10, 9, 8, 8

3a. Reverse Cable X-over : 13lb each side - 9, 9, 7, 8, 7
3b. Unilateral Cable Pulldown : 13lb - 5, 5, 4, 5, 4

Internal and external rotation - 2 sets each arm, each way

10 min Bike to get the blood out of my back because i felt like the Hunchback of Notre-Dame  

Stonking workout - loved it!!


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice supersets you had there!!

"stonking"???    you England peeps sure have weird words sometimes..


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 6, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice supersets you had there!!
> 
> "stonking"???    you England peeps sure have weird words sometimes..



Ahem, well im actually Scottish, but i'll let it slide since its you Katt 

The Scottish have even better words, that you would never grasp the meaning of. 

What? Examples you say? Here ye go:

breeks = trousers/pants
baffies = slippers
craic = banter/conversation
dreich = dismal/dreary, as in the weather
lugs = ears
bowfin = disgusting
glakit = ugly/stupid
howkit = pull (something) out
klut = cloth
braw = fine/handsome

It's like a whole other language


----------



## goob (Mar 6, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Ahem, well im actually Scottish, but i'll let it slide since its you Katt
> 
> The Scottish have even better words, that you would never grasp the meaning of.
> 
> ...


 
So, Ah went tae the gym, wi ma breeks in ma bag, twas a dreich day, wi tha rain pissin doon like a glakit auld hag wi incontinant problems, y'ken.
T'was fooking bowfin owt, n I had tae howkit me brolly tae sheil' ma braw face fay the elimints, y'ken. But ma klut wiz soaked thru.

Ok how's that then Sam?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 7, 2008)

goob said:


> So, Ah went tae the gym, wi ma breeks in ma bag, twas a dreich day, wi tha rain pissin doon like a glakit auld hag wi incontinant problems, y'ken.
> T'was fooking bowfin owt, n I had tae howkit me brolly tae sheil' ma braw face fay the elimints, y'ken. But ma klut wiz soaked thru.
> 
> Ok how's that then Sam?



 *chokes*

 . . . . . . .  . a cannie breathe . . .  . . . ..


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 7, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Ahem, well im actually Scottish



my sister's husband was born in aberdeen into a scottish family but he grew up in London.  blood-wise, heritage-wise he's scottish but he says he feels more comfortable in english settings.  and he sounds english, not scottish, when he speaks for sure.  poor guy doesn't know where his place is...  lol

speaking of crazy expressions... I'll never forget when i was over in a pub in England once, this guy sidled up to me at the bar sat down next to me and asked me,

_"Bite ya for a fag, mate?"_ 
to which i replied, "Uh... NO...."
Later a friend translated for me what the guy asked me:
"Can a bum a cigarette from you?" 

Still though.  AWKWARD.
Yes, they do have some weird expressions in the UK.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

hey sammie, nice looking workout. it sure is a challenge trying to find the proper weight to start a new program. 

maybe when katt and i get back from negril, we will be fluent enought in jamacian that we can throw a few new words into the mix.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Ahem, well im actually Scottish, but i'll let it slide since its you Katt
> 
> The Scottish have even better words, that you would never grasp the meaning of.
> 
> ...



I love Scottish/British/Australian (I know it's all different but it's all sweet) vocabulary! would you say you have a strong Scottish accent...because that would be hot!  lol

great workout above though, that was some serious supersetting/volume in that workout! excellent job


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> speaking of crazy expressions... I'll never forget when i was over in a pub in England once, this guy sidled up to me at the bar sat down next to me and asked me,
> 
> _"Bite ya for a fag, mate?"_
> to which i replied, "Uh... NO...."
> ...



'Bite ye for a fag'!! LOLOLOLOL 

Brilliant - i have heard that, but not for a long time!



the other half said:


> hey sammie, nice looking workout. it sure is a challenge trying to find the proper weight to start a new program.
> 
> maybe when katt and i get back from negril, we will be fluent enought in jamacian that we can throw a few new words into the mix.



The more words we can get for laid-back, happy days the better 



Scarface30 said:


> I love Scottish/British/Australian (I know it's all different but it's all sweet) vocabulary! would you say you have a strong Scottish accent...because that would be hot!  lol
> 
> great workout above though, that was some serious supersetting/volume in that workout! excellent job



Thanks Scar! I love Aussie accents too 

I have a very strong Scottish accent, but it comes and goes depending who im talking to. I try to pronounce words properly, speak more slowly and not use Scottish words in front of my English (or foreign) friends, but if one of them overhears me on the phone to my Mum, brother or one of my mates from home, they often tell me it's like im speaking another language. 

One with lots of rrrrrr's


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, i took 3 days off to recover before attempting 'Wala Challenge Week', and im glad i did, because i think today is the closest i've ever come to puking in the squat rack. Here's how it went down:

*Monday 10th March

Wala Challenge Week - 40 reps : 120s RI*

30 WG Pullups - BW-75lb: 4 sets to finish

Front Squats - 45lb: 1x40 

RDL's - 45lb: 1x40

Split Squats - 45lb: 2x20 (20 each side)

Deadlifts - 45lb: 1x40

Leg Extension - 45lb: 1x25, 1x15

Standing Calf Raises - 90lb: 1x22, 1x10, 1x8

This session took all my focus and determination to finish each set. Rest assured by the end of each set i couldn't have done another rep. I got to about number 30 on the Front Squats and i could feel the darkness coming in on the edge of my vision - a feeling im quite familiar with from rowing distance tests for time, so i knew i had to finish my set fast, otherwise i would pass out. 

The 120s RI was a bare minimum, sometimes my heart rate wasn't even dropping below 135bpm before it was time to start the next exercise.

Didn't do any cardio today. I was staggering out the gym like a drunk person, im lucky i didn't fall over! I am going to a circuit training class tonight though, which i havent done for ages, so that should be fun


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2008)

WoW!  That's some workout!    I don't think I would have made it out of the gym... I would be lying on the ground, staring at the ceiling and thinking... oh my god...! 

So.... is this whole week going to be 40's??   You may need more than a few days to recover if it is..


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 10, 2008)

Easton, that's awesome!  I gotta give that a try one of these days just to see what it's like!

You are definitely a glutton for punishment, you wild thing, you.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 10, 2008)

katt said:


> WoW!  That's some workout!    I don't think I would have made it out of the gym... I would be lying on the ground, staring at the ceiling and thinking... oh my god...!
> 
> So.... is this whole week going to be 40's??   You may need more than a few days to recover if it is..



Thanks Katt - it was unbelievably tough. In fact im gutted that i've signed up for a whole week of this! 

Im basically doing every exercise i would normally do, but reducing the weight to half and doing 40 reps in one set (if possible). So Chest tomorrow, Back Weds (which should be fun!) and Shoulders Thurs or Fri.

Gotta crank it up a bit sometimes! I've got a rest week coming up so i want to make sure i really deserve it 



nadirmg said:


> Easton, that's awesome!  I gotta give that a try one of these days just to see what it's like!
> 
> You are definitely a glutton for punishment, you wild thing, you.



Its nuts mate, honestly. You start off thinking 'Yeah, this is okay', then by the time you get to rep 25 you're wishing you'd never bothered 

Im starting a new program very soon, but until then i just wanna play


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2008)

Girl..that is one insane workout!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 11, 2008)

B - it hurt. ALOT 

So, today was meant to be chest, but last night at circuits we did about 100 pushups so my chest is quite fatigued today. I decided to leave chest to another day and do shoulders:

*Tuesday 11th March

Wala Challenge Week - Shoulders: 40 reps - 90s RI*

30 WG Pullups - BW-75lb: 4 sets

Internal + external rotation - 2 sets each arm each way

Military Press - 22lb: 28 r/p 12

Upright Row - 22lb: 25 r/p 10 r/p 5

Lat Raises - 7's: 21 r/p 9 r/p 7 r/p 3

Reverse Cable X-over - 7lb each side: 40

Rear Delt Machine - 30lb: 26 r/p 14

20 mins Bike UT1 ~150bpm (forgot heart rate monitor so don't know for sure)


Tough session, even though i didn't manage any full 40-rep sets. Unbelievably burny on the shoulders and by the time i left the gym i looked like i had shoulder pads in


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

Another great one Sam.. !  GJ!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 11, 2008)

For all the dieters - this is hilarious!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 11, 2008)

I would imagine your shoulders were fatigued from the pushups too ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 11, 2008)

this shit looks identical but it's all fuzzy and shit...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome w/o's Sister Sam, I'd be dying if I did all that!!!


----------



## goob (Mar 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> For all the dieters - this is hilarious!


 
Is this part of THe Other Half's new ad campaign for his grocery shop?


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2008)

hey now!!!!!!!

i only sell things such as large hard cucumbers, butternuts squash, and grapefruit(for those of you that have seen"good luck chuck")


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2008)

by the way, ms. out of my fucking mind easton, the workouts


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay, 3rd day of Wala Challenge Madness. Today was Back:

*Wednesday 12th March

Wala Challenge - 40 reps: 120s RI*

WG Pullups - BW-75lb: 4 sets

CG Pulldowns - 50lb:  1x40

DB Rows - 18's: 1x40

Stirrup Grip Cable Rows - 35lb: 1x40

Stirrup Grip Pulldown - 50lb: 1x40

Unilateral Straight-Arm Cable Pulldown - 7lb: 2x20 (each arm)

16 mins X trainer - high intensity AT
161-171bpm (84-90% max)

Good workout. Shoulders are a bit fatigued from yesterday but nothing too major. Completed all sets at 40 reps so need to up the weight for next time, but the lats were burning by the end! Heart rate was very very high! 

I've decided what i'm doing next week - *TRIPLE DROP-SET WEEK*


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I would imagine your shoulders were fatigued from the pushups too ...



Yeah, they were but i decided to save chest till i was fresh and blitz shoulders since they were already a bit fatigued. I couldn't have done Back, not after a leg day like that plus the circuit training 



Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's Sister Sam, I'd be dying if I did all that!!!



Thanks Arch - but i cope quite well with high reps. Which reinforces to me that im not built for speed or power, but for endurance.

Lets hear it for the Type II fibres - YAY!!



goob said:


> Is this part of THe Other Half's new ad campaign for his grocery shop?



Haha, yeah. Do you think he wrote it??



the other half said:


> by the way, ms. out of my fucking mind easton, the workouts



Thanks mate - but again, im built for endurance so these kind of things aren't mind-blowing for me. Things like DOMS' 10x3, now THATS mind blowing


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Good workout. Shoulders are a bit fatigued from yesterday but nothing too major. Completed all sets at 40 reps so need to up the weight for next time, but the lats were burning by the end! Heart rate was very very high!
> 
> I've decided what i'm doing next week - *TRIPLE DROP-SET WEEK*



nice w/o sammy!  just checking, but are you doing 4 sets of 40 pullups???  haha, yea i'll bet you're heart rate is going by the end of a wala w/o 

triple drop-set, huh?  i think i need to try out double drop-set first, but your ability to one-up yourself is starting to infect me    your progress is very encouraging to my own workouts!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> nice w/o sammy!  just checking, but are you doing 4 sets of 40 pullups???  haha, yea i'll bet you're heart rate is going by the end of a wala w/o
> 
> triple drop-set, huh?  i think i need to try out double drop-set first, but your ability to one-up yourself is starting to infect me    your progress is very encouraging to my own workouts!



No sorry, that was my mistake. I did 30 WG pullups, which took me 4 sets to complete with a r/p inbetween. I've been doing 30 pullups most days in an attempt to get better at them 

Drop-sets are tough, but triple drop sets are fucking brutal! That should finish me off good and proper


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

triple drop sets?????  Are you mad???   Or are you just seeing how far you can push yourself before you collapse... lol


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn Sam you are one tough cookie I must say!!! Great workout girl!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2008)

My hats DEFINATLY tipped to you Sister Sam, Fantastic w/o!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 13, 2008)

katt said:


> triple drop sets?????  Are you mad???   Or are you just seeing how far you can push yourself before you collapse... lol



A bit of madness comes into it, yeah 

Nah, ive got a forced week off coming up because the gym is shut over Easter so im killing myself beforehand!



Irons77 said:


> Damn Sam you are one tough cookie I must say!!! Great workout girl!



Thanks mate! Not tough, just daft 



Archangel said:


> My hats DEFINATLY tipped to you Sister Sam, Fantastic w/o!!!



Aww, thanks Arch. Much appreciated


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 13, 2008)

No weights today, circuit training tonight though - great fun! Did it last week, and it was really tough. Heart rate was between 160-170bpm the whole time


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> No weights today, circuit training tonight though - great fun! Did it last week, and it was really tough. Heart rate was between 160-170bpm the whole time



160-170 bpm?  Whats your 85% range?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, 160bpm is 83% of my max and 170bpm is 88% of my max.


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

katt said:


> triple drop sets????? Are you mad??? Or are you just seeing how far you can push yourself before you collapse... lol


 
Yup, mistress Sam is fairly pushing the boat out with these crazy workouts....

Come to think of it.....was it 'sam' who launched a thousand ships back in the days of yonder?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

so here's a question:  what is a _wala cardio challenge_ look like?  40 min of HIIT?  no!  don't do it!  

so what's your plan for workouts after wala-fest is over?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice Sam your work outs are nicely put together.  160-170 hart rate for that long would prolly kill me.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Yup, mistress Sam is fairly pushing the boat out with these crazy workouts....
> 
> Come to think of it.....was it 'sam' who launched a thousand ships back in the days of yonder?



I've learned from the best mate - your workouts make mine look like a like paddle on a sunday afternoon!



nadirmg said:


> so here's a question:  what is a _wala cardio challenge_ look like?  40 min of HIIT?  no!  don't do it!
> 
> so what's your plan for workouts after wala-fest is over?



Christ!! A Wala Cardio Challenge - thats asking for trouble!

I think, after my week off, im going to try 2 sets of 8-10 reps again, to failure. I've not done failure training for ages so that should be fun!

Speaking of which, i need to post up my new program and get it critiqued by the lads and lassies of this board. I'll do that soon . . . . 



JailHouse said:


> Nice Sam your work outs are nicely put together.  160-170 hart rate for that long would prolly kill me.



Thanks JH - nice of you to stop in!

That workout almost killed me, im telling you!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 14, 2008)

*Friday 14th March

Wala Challenge Bench Day - 120s RI*

WG Pullups (BW-75lb)
10  - the cable was dragging along the wheel making this really tough. Couldn't fix it myself so i just left it. Pissed off  

Flat DB Bench - 18's: 1x40

Incline DB Bench - 18's: 1x25, 1x15 - whew, tired already!

CG Bench - 30lb: 1x20 r/p 1x10 r/p 1x10 - owwwwww

Pec Dec - 45lb: 1x40

Incline DB Flys - 18's: 8, 6, 6, 6 (couldn't take any more high reps!)

Seated Calf Raises - 110lb: 1x34, 1x19, 1x18

*30 mins X-trainer* - high intensity (UT1)
heart rate 157-167bpm (82-88% max)

Death.


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, 160bpm is 83% of my max and 170bpm is 88% of my max.




Damn,, I wish I could get mine up that high.. my 85% is 154... and the trainer at the gym said *never* to go over that unless I wanted to burn my muscle mass...  

Great chest workout! That would be really hard to do all those inclines after regular benching.. owweeee  

We have one of those cable machines that is "sticky" also.. it's really annoying..


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2008)

sam, enjoy your week of rest, you will come back feeling like a new woman and strong as hell.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Good GOD, what a w/o!!! Go relax or somethin, please!!! Have a Great weekend Sister Sam!!!


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought I'd find you on here...


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 15, 2008)

katt said:


> Damn,, I wish I could get mine up that high.. my 85% is 154... and the trainer at the gym said *never* to go over that unless I wanted to burn my muscle mass...
> 
> Great chest workout! That would be really hard to do all those inclines after regular benching.. owweeee
> 
> We have one of those cable machines that is "sticky" also.. it's really annoying..



Yeah, i don't believe that short term cardio like that 'burns' muscle mass - i reckon thats a load of bollocks myself. Believe me, i've plenty of fat to burn before the muscle needs to go 

Yeah, 'sticky' is a good way to describe what the machine is doing. Its really fucking irritating 



the other half said:


> sam, enjoy your week of rest, you will come back feeling like a new woman and strong as hell.



I hope so OH, i really do. I'll be doing some circuit-style cardio, maybe 3 or 4 times in the week but that doesn't count as working out, not really . . . right?? 



Archangel said:


> Good GOD, what a w/o!!! Go relax or somethin, please!!! Have a Great weekend Sister Sam!!!



Haha, thanks Arch! It was a killer and my chest is REALLY sore today 
Plenty time to relax, plenty time for that!



IceDragon said:


> I thought I'd find you on here...



Hey Ice! Welcome to IM - it's just about as cool as EB (almost!).


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 15, 2008)

*Saturday 15th March

Legs - Supersets of DEATH - 60s RI*

1a. Front Squats - 90lb
1b. RDL's - 80lb
 - 8, 8, 7, 7, 6  _oh dear . . . . . _

2a. Split Squats - 82.5lb
2b. Deads - 80lb
 - 10, 10, 10, 10  _couldn't do a 5th set, could barely stand_

3a. Leg Extension - 95lb
3b. Seated Calf Raises - 155lb
 - 9, 8, 8, 8, 8  _em . . . . . . _

- buy this time i was taking about 2 mins to recover. I didn't care, i just wanted to make it to 5 sets.

*25 mins X-trainer*- moderate intensity UT1
137-143bpm (71-74% of max)

So, a tough workout, but not tough in the same way as last week, where i seriously wanted to puke. This week, i just simply felt that i couldn't go on. From the last set of the 1st superset i was just thinking, i simply don't have the strength to carry on (i do, because i ate loads of carbs last night, so it wasnt lack of food ), so that's what made today particularly tough. It was a real case of mind over matter, i just kept telling myself that the sooner i finsished all my sets, the sooner i could hit the showers and go home.

For that reason the cardio was mind-numbing. I mean my legs were shaking so much i could barely stay on the machine, but my goal was 30 minutes and that last 5 seemed to stretch into infinity, so i stopped at 25. Believe me, it felt like i was on that bloody thing for about 3 hours 

As an aside, i was at my mates house last night for a Wii party. He bought a Nintendo Wii about 3 months ago and he had us all round for food and games and it was bloody hilarious. We were boxing and i swear to god, i punched myself in the face about 5 times, and flicked myself in the eye with the cable at least twice. Anyone who has played boxing on a Wii will know what i mean. I almost wet myself with laughter. It was a brilliant night, but i let myself down by eating too much in the way of pizza and doritoes, so i woke up this morning with my mouth feeling like i'd been licking the carpet all night and sluggish as hell. 

I don't know why i wanted to confess my sins to you all, and i don't need a foot up the arse telling me its bad for me and wont help me reach my goals because the disappointment i feel in myself is more than enough for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2008)

Great w/o and awesome job fighting through that!!! I hear ya about the wii, we (lol) have one and I love it!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 15, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o and awesome job fighting through that!!! I hear ya about the wii, we (lol) have one and I love it!!!



Haha 

Thanks Arch! Im thinking of getting one myself - it made for great cardio!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 17, 2008)

*Monday 17th March

Back - Triple Drop Sets - 45s RI*

CG Pulldown
(110lb) 5  (92.5lb) 13  (75lb) 10

Stirrup Grip Pulldown
(92.5lb) 11  (75lb) 17, 14  (61lb was too light)

Stirrup Grip cable Row
(65lb) 13  (60lb) 13  (55lb) 14

Unilateral Reverse Cable X-over
(13lb each) 11, 7  (6lb each) 15  

Unilateral Straight Arm Pulldown
(13lb) 9  (6lb) 11, 7

CG BB Row
(55lb) 12, 10, 10
(area too busy to swap weights over)

Cardio - 25 mins Bike UT1
~150bpm (78% of max)

Tough session even though i couldn't get the proper triple drop sets on some of the exercises - that was because the weight increments on some of the machines were too large, making only two options viable. Still did three sets of everything though - felt good!

Cardio was straight from hell though. My legs are still incredibly painful from Saturday and every rotation on that bike was horrendous. I was out for Nandos Chicken last night though so i couldn't miss it out really


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking good Sam.


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

Pizza and doritoes.. lol  sounds like the perfect food for the Wii party!!  

ok, so the triple drop sets.. geez!!    I don't think I would have the balls to try those... well... ..   crud, why did you have to start this.. 

Now I *have* to try it..


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> so i woke up this morning with my mouth feeling like i'd been licking the carpet all night and sluggish as hell.


 
Holy shit...talk about a major confession....you sure this was a wii party???


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 17, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> Looking good Sam.



Thanks dearie! 



katt said:


> Pizza and doritoes.. lol  sounds like the perfect food for the Wii party!!
> 
> ok, so the triple drop sets.. geez!!    I don't think I would have the balls to try those... well... ..   crud, why did you have to start this..
> 
> Now I *have* to try it..



Of course you do! Shit, i hope the OH doesn't start beating on me  



b_reed23 said:


> Holy shit...talk about a major confession....you sure this was a wii party???



Hey - i _always_ used to judge how good a party was by the state i was in the next day. Believe me, it was a goodun


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

oooooooooo, the first trip-drop set w/o.  nice work, sammykins.

bah!  i hate it when the gym is crowded and you can't do the weights like you want to.  that's why i go in the mornings!  when do you usually hit the gym?

lol.  don't feel bad about the doritos and pizza.  i had cinnamon rolls and scones for breakfast this weekend   you're in good company.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 17, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> oooooooooo, the first trip-drop set w/o.  nice work, sammykins.
> 
> bah!  i hate it when the gym is crowded and you can't do the weights like you want to.  that's why i go in the mornings!  when do you usually hit the gym?
> 
> lol.  don't feel bad about the doritos and pizza.  i had cinnamon rolls and scones for breakfast this weekend   you're in good company.



Fab! Sounds like we're just as bad as each other!

Yeah, i go first thing in the morning, around 7.30am and it's usually pretty busy. I think it's actually busier at that time than it is at say 9am, because lots of people use it before work/classes so it doesn't really give me an advantage going at that time. 

Goddam you, im thinking about scones now . . . . .


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Goddam you, im thinking about scones now . . . . .



mmmm, scones with a steaming cup of tetley on a chilly rainy day.  perfect.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

sam, she is old enough to do what ever she wants. and im smart enough to know that just because she wants to do it, i dont have to.

sounds like you had a good wiikend(get it),and a couple of good workouts to boot.

im glad billie said something about the "carpet licking" i was starting to get alittle excited


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Great w/o, Insane but Great Sister Sam!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> wiikend (get it)



see what i mean?  BRother Half strikes again!  good thing i have some wine to go with it


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> mmmm, scones with a steaming cup of tetley on a chilly rainy day.  perfect.







the other half said:


> sam, she is old enough to do what ever she wants. and im smart enough to know that just because she wants to do it, i dont have to.
> 
> sounds like you had a good wiikend(get it),and a couple of good workouts to boot.
> 
> im glad billie said something about the "carpet licking" i was starting to get alittle excited



I get it! Good one - you obviously spent all night thinking that one up 

Yeah - eating shit food always makes me feel like shit the next day, but i _still_ eat it. Why?? WHY?? 



Archangel said:


> Great w/o, Insane but Great Sister Sam!!!



Thanks Arch - that means alot coming from you! You're a whirlwind in jogging pants you are 



nadirmg said:


> see what i mean?  BRother Half strikes again!  good thing i have some wine to go with it





*Tuesday 18th March

Shoulders - Triple Drop Sets - 45s RI*

Internal and External Rotations
2 sets of 10 each way, each side. Lowest weight.

BB Military Press
(55) 7  (50) 7  (45) 6

Upright Row
(60) 7  (55) 7  (50) 7

Bilateral Lat Raises
(18's) 7  (16's) 6  (13's) 6

Lying Rear Delt Flys - Bilateral
(11's) 10  (9's) 12  (6's) 11

Rear Delt Machine
(75) 9  (60) 11  (45) 14

25 mins X trainer - Moderate intensity
150-155bpm (78-82% of max)

Really nice workout today. The gym was so quiet i was able to gather all the DB's or plates i would need for each drop-set so i could quickly swap over within the 45s rest period. Rear delt flys were killer - first time i've done these in ages, but im very much aware that my rear delts are progressing slower than my front delts (slower than everything actually) and thats mostly because i dont concentrate on them very much. Strong rear delts are a key part of my back looking good, so i need to make them more of a priority.


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

Great job Sam!  Yeah, those rear delts are such a small muscle anyway,, it doesn't take much weight for them to be screaming in pain..

Eating that shit food... yeah... I do it too...  have you ever noticed the gazillion food commercials on tv?? I especially notice them when I'm dieting..


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

oooooh, those laying rear delt lateral raises ARE hell, aren't they!  do you do 'em with your forearm fully extended or with your arm at a 90-degree angle?

quality workout, sambo!

oh and i was just thinking, you don't have any recent pictures up on here do you.... hint hint


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

katt said:


> Great job Sam!  Yeah, those rear delts are such a small muscle anyway,, it doesn't take much weight for them to be screaming in pain..
> 
> Eating that shit food... yeah... I do it too...  have you ever noticed the gazillion food commercials on tv?? I especially notice them when I'm dieting..



I know! Or cookery programs - gawd, what a nightmare. I actually have to switch them off completely, otherwise im sitting in a puddle of drool 



nadirmg said:


> oooooh, those laying rear delt lateral raises ARE hell, aren't they!  do you do 'em with your forearm fully extended or with your arm at a 90-degree angle?
> 
> oh and i was just thinking, you don't have any recent pictures up on here do you.... hint hint



Elbows just have a very slight bend for the rear delts, i can't lock them out otherwise they click and get sore easily 

Recent pics huh?? Well i've a couple that aren't barf inducing . . . lets see if i can find them . . . .


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

Theres one that's not too bad. My legs are probably my best feature since they respond best to training. I'll take more once i lose a few more pounds - belive me, right now it aint pretty


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Theres one that's not too bad. My legs are probably my best feature since they respond best to training. I'll take more once i lose a few more pounds - belive me, right now it aint pretty



lol well i'll stop eating scones if you stop eating doritos so you can get those pictures up  
and also.... wa.. hey, that's not a _recent _pic!! 

thanks for the advice on front squats.  i can't wait to try 'em out!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking great in here!

Workouts too  lol.

Hows things?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Theres one that's not too bad. My legs are probably my best feature since they respond best to training. I'll take more once i lose a few more pounds - belive me, right now it aint pretty



Your looking great   Summer time is calling your name!


----------



## goob (Mar 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Theres one that's not too bad. My legs are probably my best feature since they respond best to training. I'll take more once i lose a few more pounds - belive me, right now it aint pretty


 
Looking good Sam, very good indeed.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> lol well i'll stop eating scones if you stop eating doritos so you can get those pictures up
> and also.... wa.. hey, that's not a _recent _pic!!



Bloody hell - nothing gets past you huh?? I know it's not a recent picture, but you can't blame me for trying to get away with it!

By the way, it's not the Doritos that are the problem. It's the Lindt Easter Bunnys sitting on my kitchen worktop at home that are the problem. I think bunnys in my house are about to go on the endangered list 



Gazhole said:


> Looking great in here!
> 
> Workouts too  lol.
> 
> Hows things?



Hey Gaz! Everythings cool - just winding down for the holiday. I guess you're off for a month or so are you? 

Bloody students 



JailHouse said:


> Your looking great   Summer time is calling your name!



Aww thanks mate! I hope i can reach my goals this year, but i'll need all you guys on my back to keep me accountable 



goob said:


> Looking good Sam, very good indeed.



Thanks Gooblet - hows things with you? You've been quietly self-destructing over there 

Okay lads and lassies, well today was the last time i'll be in the gym for a whole week. How am i going to cope?? :thumbdown: 

*Wednesday 19th March

Chest - Triple Drop Sets : 45s RI*

Flat BB Bench
(82.5) 7  (75) 7  (70) 7

CG Bench
(70) 6  (65) 6  (60) 7

Incline DB Bench
(27's) 8  (22's) 9  ( 18's) 11

Incline DB Flys
(18's) 7  (16's) 5  (13's) 7

Unilateral Tricep Pushdown - Burnout
(12lb) 1x11, 1x10, 1x9, 1x8, 1x7, 1x6, 1x5, 1x4  (no rest - one arm then the other, then back, and so on . . .)

25 mins Low intensity Bike
135-140bpm (68-72% of max)

Well, there you have it. That's it for me for a week. I'll be running maybe 3 times, but only for half an hour to keep me going. Other than that, just work, rest, eat and sleep. Happy easter everyone!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, a lovely month off to do some assignments...

1x14 assignments @ 1000-3000 Words (6 Hour BI)

Thats Beer Interval .

And shit...way to end a good session 

How does one structure a burnout?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, a lovely month off to do some assignments...
> 
> 1x14 assignments @ 1000-3000 Words (6 Hour BI)
> 
> ...



BI - funny!

I always hated when people were like 'Oh, you get so much holidays, you're so lucky' and you're thinking, 'yeah, i'll be lucky to get a fucking holiday between doing all these bloody assignments'. Those BI's should give you plenty respite though 

Yeah - the burnout was just that, i repped until i couldn't rep any more. I never really do any isolation work on my bis/tris so i thought i'd add it in for shits and giggles. My tris don't get sore either, unlike bis, so that was my attempt at mangling the shit out of them before my week off


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

You're tricep burnout.. now that's what I'm talking about... awesome!!  Try doing some pushups tomorrow and see how that feels..lol

You could focus on cardio and just bw exercises for the next week??  That's just stupid that they close a gym for a week..


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Bloody hell - nothing gets past you huh?? I know it's not a recent picture, but you can't blame me for trying to get away with it!
> Damn straight!  Nice try though
> 
> 
> ...




wow, so how did you week of triple-drop sets go?  you likee?  crazy insanity on the tricep pushdowns, sammykins!    happy easter to you too.  what are you doing on your week off?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> You're tricep burnout.. now that's what I'm talking about... awesome!!  Try doing some pushups tomorrow and see how that feels..lol
> 
> You could focus on cardio and just bw exercises for the next week??  That's just stupid that they close a gym for a week..



Pushups?? God - death is upon me!!

Yeah - i'll be running around the streets a couple times, scaring people  I really do need this week off though, im so tired and it's taking me ages to recover now, especially with the low cals. Im actually going to increase my cals to just below maintenance (just 100 or so less) for the week, and hopefully that'll give me enough to repair fully but not so much that my gut starts hanging over my jeans again!

Nice mental image i gave you there, huh?? Yeah, i know 



nadirmg said:


> wow, so how did you week of triple-drop sets go?  you likee?  crazy insanity on the tricep pushdowns, sammykins!    happy easter to you too.  what are you doing on your week off?



I LOVE Triple Drop Sets - they fucking crucified me! Plus, the 45s RI were such a killer after the 90s RI i had on high reps week - shiiiiiit 

Yeah - like i said to Katt, i'll be working all Easter, but not working out - maybe a couple runs around the park, y'know! I'm going up to Edinburgh for 10 days at the end of next week so im working all through Easter then i can feel justified in taking some time off to see my mates and mum and dad while im at home 

I'll take some pics while im in Edinburgh too and post them up. Although im sure there are some up inthis journal somewhere 

What about you - what you doing over Easter?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking good Sammie! Have fun and just relax girl! The break will do much good for you


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Aww thanks mate! I hope i can reach my goals this year, but i'll need all you guys on my back to keep me accountable



speaking for all the guys on here. we take that as an invitation!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

have a great holiday, and dont deplete the chocolate rabbit population over there.  me, im a peeps fan.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Looking good Sammie! Have fun and just relax girl! The break will do much good for you



Thanks kid! 

Im planning on spending most of my time horizontal 



the other half said:


> speaking for all the guys on here. we take that as an invitation!!!!!!



Absolutely! I don't mean get on my back (well at least not all at the same time ) - but you know, a gentle reminder now and then is good!



the other half said:


> have a great holiday, and dont deplete the chocolate rabbit population over there.  me, im a peeps fan.



I don't know man . . . . . chocolate rabbits . . . . they're my favorite kind


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 19, 2008)

Kid???????????


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats a lot of nice pressing   ur gunna be in pain after that.  
With 25 min of cardio you should have no problem this year with ur goals.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Kid???????????


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent w/o's Sister Sam, drop sets and all, Insanity at its finest, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> hopefully that'll give me enough to repair fully but not so much that my gut starts hanging over my jeans again!
> 
> Nice mental image i gave you there, huh?? Yeah, i know



Oh nice.... yeah I can see it now.... I'll be looking at the chocolate bunny on Sunday and thinking of that image.... 

great.....



But..... I'll probably eat it anyway..


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi. I'm still alive. Your workouts are looking great!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Kid???????????



Yeah, well you look younger than me - what can i say? 



JailHouse said:


> Thats a lot of nice pressing   ur gunna be in pain after that.
> With 25 min of cardio you should have no problem this year with ur goals.



Thanks JH! Yeah, my legs and chest get sore the most after working out, but my back and shoulders don't. Hmmm . . . weird?



Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's Sister Sam, drop sets and all, Insanity at its finest, Good Stuff!!!



Thanks Arch - it was tough because im really tired, but im having a week off now so 7 days and all will be well again 



katt said:


> Oh nice.... yeah I can see it now.... I'll be looking at the chocolate bunny on Sunday and thinking of that image....
> 
> great.....
> 
> ...



I wouldnt expect anything else  

Eat through the pain, that's my motto!



vortrit said:


> Hi. I'm still alive. Your workouts are looking great!!!



Hey V! Long time no see! Hows things?


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

Have a good holiday Sam.  Must be nice to get back to a land of _real_ men, after your time in England......


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Have a good holiday Sam.  Must be nice to get back to a land of _real_ men, after your time in England......



Thanks Goob! 

Yeah, i can't wait to be back among my Scottish lads, all hulking, tossing cabers, whisky-swilling, hairy-arsed . . . . ..  (and that goes for some of the women too. . . . . except me, . . . i don't have a hairy arse )

what about you? Are you off work for a week or so now?


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks Goob!
> 
> Yeah, i can't wait to be back among my Scottish lads, all hulking, tossing cabers, whisky-swilling, hairy-arsed . . . . .. (and that goes for some of the women too. . . . . except me, . . . i don't have a hairy arse )
> 
> what about you? Are you off work for a week or so now?


 
Alas not fair maiden.  Work beckons for me like the bellow of an evil beast, it strikes fear into even the bravest of goobs.

Mind, it won't stop me from enjoying a beer or three-hundred.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Alas not fair maiden.  Work beckons for me like the bellow of an evil beast, it strikes fear into even the bravest of goobs.
> 
> Mind, it won't stop me from enjoying a beer or three-hundred.



Thats the spirit! I won't be having much of a break either - i've got a pile of undergraduate reports on my desk that are just desperate to send me to the land of Nod . . . . zzzzzz . . . .


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope you enjoy your time off Sam...you definetly deserve it!!  (try to avoid the arses that are TOO hairy!!!)


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I hope you enjoy your time off Sam...you definetly deserve it!!  (try to avoid the arses that are TOO hairy!!!)



 

I KNOW!! Tell me about it - but sometimes when you realise, it's too late


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

crazy workouts in here Sam! triple drop-sets with 45 second RIs?! you're nuts! lol

how's everything going?


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I KNOW!! Tell me about it - but sometimes when you realise, it's too late


 
Not sure how to take this comment....


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> crazy workouts in here Sam! triple drop-sets with 45 second RIs?! you're nuts! lol
> 
> how's everything going?



Hiya love! Im grand, thank you! Hows things with you? Im guessing you've been pretty busy, right??!

The TDS's were just my own special way of earning a week off training!



goob said:


> Not sure how to take this comment....



Em . . . . . well . . . . . . . sometimes theres just no avoiding them, that's all im saying. You know, what with kilts an all . . . . you put your hand up there and it's like something off shipwrecked


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, well you look younger than me - what can i say?
> Now you are talking girl!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey V! Long time no see! Hows things?



Things have been pretty good. I've just been REALLY busy with work, and with school.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I KNOW!! Tell me about it - but sometimes when you realise, it's too late


 

well....at that point just run your fingers through it...at least you'll have something to grab ahold of....


----------



## goob (Mar 21, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hiya love! Im grand, thank you! Hows things with you? Im guessing you've been pretty busy, right??!
> 
> The TDS's were just my own special way of earning a week off training!
> 
> ...


 
Sooo.......you're in the habbit of putting your hands up strange hairy men's assess?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

Enjoy the time off Sister Sam!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

check out the new sticky in the journals section.
c'mon.  you know you want to do it


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hiya love! Im grand, thank you! Hows things with you? Im guessing you've been pretty busy, right??!
> 
> The TDS's were just my own special way of earning a week off training!



yeah, end of the year = hectic! I have 2 or 3 projects, 2 or 3 assignments and a midterm yet to do within the next 2 and a half weeks! and then the dreaded finals...oh the joys of a student life! lol


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 23, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> well....at that point just run your fingers through it...at least you'll have something to grab ahold of....



 



goob said:


> Sooo.......you're in the habbit of putting your hands up strange hairy men's assess?



Not UP! God no . . . !

On maybe - not up 



Archangel said:


> Enjoy the time off Sister Sam!!!



Thanks very much Arch - its weird not going to the gym every morning. Im not sure i like it at all actually.

I am sleeping for 9 hours at a time though, which is nice for a change!



nadirmg said:


> check out the new sticky in the journals section.
> c'mon.  you know you want to do it



You bugger!

Yes, im in okay? The before pics are going to be a shocker though!! Can't you PM Prince and ask him if the winner (judged by him and a couple of mods maybe) can have a free IM membership or something? Make it a bit more of an IM contest to spur people on and get more people involved?



Scarface30 said:


> yeah, end of the year = hectic! I have 2 or 3 projects, 2 or 3 assignments and a midterm yet to do within the next 2 and a half weeks! and then the dreaded finals...oh the joys of a student life! lol



Oh dear mate - believe me, i know what its like. Just keep your head down and tackle one thing at a time, it will all come together for you. 

Keep us informed how things are going, i kind of feel like i've suffered through it with you


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Cheers, Sam!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

So, back to the gym today after a whole week off and it was AMAZING!!! I've put together a new program to take me through the next 12 weeks, and i started it today. 

Here's the whole thing for your interest:
Day 1- Lower 1 & Shoulders
Front Squats
Good Mornings
Leg Curl
Standing Calf
Internal/External Rotations
DB Shoulder Press
Lat Raises
Upright Rows

Day 2- Upper Pull
WG Pullups
Bent over BB Row
WG Cable PD
WG Cable Row
Rack Pulls

Day 3- Lower 2 & Rear Delts
OH Squats
Deads
Bulgarian Squats
Leg Extensions
Calf Raises
Rear Delt Flys
Behind Neck Press

Day 4- Upper Push
DB Flat Bench
WG BB Military Press
DB Incline Bench
Lat Raises
Unilateral Straight-Arm Pushdown
Unilateral Tricep Pushdown

3-4 sets/exercise
60s RI
Weeks 1-4 : Fail on last set only
Weeks 5+6 : Fail on every set
Weeks 7-12: Fail on last set only

Obviously, this program is focussing on shoulders and upper back, but still hoping to make reasonable gains elsewhere.


Todays workout went as follows:

*Wednesday 26th March - Lower 1 & Shoulders : 60s RI
Fail on last set only*

Front Squats - 75lb: 8, 8, 8, 8
Good Mornings - 65lb: 8, 8, 8, 8
Leg Curl - 75lb: 11, 10, 10, 10
Standing Calf Raises - 130lb: 15, 10, 10, 9
Internal & External Rotation - 5lb: 2 x 8-10 each side each way
DB Shoulder Press - 22's: 10, 8, 8, 6
DB Lat Raises - 13's: 8, 8, 7, 7
Upright Row - 55lb: 8, 6, 5

20 mins X-Trainer 
155-166bpm (80-86% of max)

Great session - feels brilliant to be back in the gym, finally


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks good Sam! How was your break? BTW your before pics can't look bad, Your little pic looks great!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

nice to have you back, sam 
i trust you enjoyed your week off?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Looks good Sam! How was your break? BTW your before pics can't look bad, Your little pic looks great!



Hiya mate - my before pics are bad because i've put on probably an equal amount of muscle and fat since that avi pic was taken, so although i am definately more muscular, i am also much bigger due to the fat (rather embarrassing and cringeworthy). 

So, although i have taken before pics (last night as a matter of fact), i am not posting them until i also have after pics, to draw the focus away from the obvious gluttony to which i have applied myself so dilligently over the past 3 months or so 

My break was great, thank you! How about yourself?



nadirmg said:


> nice to have you back, sam
> i trust you enjoyed your week off?



Hey love! thanks a million!

I did enjoy my week off the gym, although i am _sooooo_ glad to be back 

How about yourself?


----------



## goob (Mar 26, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> So, back to the gym today after a whole week off and it was AMAZING!!! I've put together a new program to take me through the next 12 weeks, and i started it today.
> 
> Here's the whole thing for your interest:
> Day 1- Lower 1 & Shoulders
> ...


 

Cool programme.  Must say Sam, you must be uber fit nowdays.  6 workouts a week, including cardio, you must have great all around fitness.

Might help you even more cutting it back to a 4 day programme.  Great job on the workout, that seems like a lot of volume....and thats coming from me....


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Cool programme.  Must say Sam, you must be uber fit nowdays.  6 workouts a week, including cardio, you must have great all around fitness.
> 
> Might help you even more cutting it back to a 4 day programme.  Great job on the workout, that seems like a lot of volume....and thats coming from me....



Hiya Goobster 

Yeah, im fit, but in a fat sort of way 

No. Really.

Its alright, im starting a 12 week program once i get back from this conference in Edinburgh, so i'll look as good on the outside as i feel on the inside. Glad you like the program - that means alot coming from you  Im happy you agree with me on the 4 weights sessions per week instead of 5, it was kicking my butt. However, that does mean that the volume is a bit higher every day but hey ho, i'll just have to suck it up. Im hoping it'll give me an increased recovery time once im on restricted calories.

Hows things with you anyway? I need to get into your journal, see what the latest scandal is


----------



## the other half (Mar 26, 2008)

glad to have you back, now it is time to get to work!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 26, 2008)

Heya Sammie!

I like the holding of the pre-pics until the end.  I'm going to steal that idea.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey love! thanks a million!
> 
> I did enjoy my week off the gym, although i am _sooooo_ glad to be back
> 
> How about yourself?




glad you had a good rest.  me?  i'm just doing the usual.  wake up, eat, work out, eat, go to work, eat, eat, eat, eat, go to sleep.  repeat. 

it's getting interesting though.  trying to look for work back home in texas is looking challenging


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey same, I hope you had fun on ur break cuz its back 2 work now hahahaha.  Good mornings are gr8, you never see people doing those!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> glad to have you back, now it is time to get to work!!!!!!



Tell me about it OH! Im a'gettin, im a'gettin ... 



Pylon said:


> Heya Sammie!
> 
> I like the holding of the pre-pics until the end.  I'm going to steal that idea.



Hey Py 

Yeah, i didn't want to frighten anyone, you know?! 



nadirmg said:


> glad you had a good rest.  me?  i'm just doing the usual.  wake up, eat, work out, eat, go to work, eat, eat, eat, eat, go to sleep.  repeat.
> 
> it's getting interesting though.  trying to look for work back home in texas is looking challenging



I know what you mean. I like the routine though, you know where you stand every day!

What kind of work are you after? What do you do?



JailHouse said:


> Hey same, I hope you had fun on ur break cuz its back 2 work now hahahaha.  Good mornings are gr8, you never see people doing those!



I know JH man, i really needed the week off but boy, am i glad to be back. Good mornings are brilliant, it's true though, i hardly see people doing them either. I've got to keep them light though, otherwise my lower back says


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG you're doing OH squats, deads & bugarians on the same day??

Lordy, you're going to hurt.....

Glad to have you back


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thursday 27th March

Upper Pull - 60s RI - Fail on last set only*

CG Pullups: BW-65lb: 8, 6  *cable still sticking on this machine 

Bent over BB Row - 55lb : 12, 12, 12, 13F

Stirrup Grip Cable Pulldown - 95lb: 10, 9, 8, 9F

Stirrup Grip Cable Row - 65lb: 12, 12, 11, 12F

CG Pulldown - 95lb: 12, 10, 8, 8F

Shrugs - 130lb: 10, 10, 10, 11F

DB Hammer Curls - 22's: 8, 6, 4, 4F

30 mins X-Trainer UT1
avg hr 155bpm (80% max)

Good old session. Need to up the weights on some things, don't want to go over 12 reps really. Biceps _totally_ fatigued at the end, phew


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> OMG you're doing OH squats, deads & bugarians on the same day??
> 
> Lordy, you're going to hurt.....
> 
> Glad to have you back



Yeah, but the OH squats are just a warmup exercise really, get the blood flowing y'know?!

Thanks Katt! Its so great to be back - i missed all you guys


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

I love OH squats for warm ups.  Using light weight helps you keep your form right, and they get the blood moving.

Are you using BB or DBs for them?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I love OH squats for warm ups.  Using light weight helps you keep your form right, and they get the blood moving.
> 
> Are you using BB or DBs for them?



Hey Py - i'll probably use one of the lighter BB's to start off with because i want to keep quite a wide grip. I can't imagine doing them with DB's though, i'd be wobbling all over the place. Actually, that might be good for stabilizing, might give DB's a try too


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

Yup, that's why I brought it up.  I'd use the BB until you are real comfortable with the form (if you aren't already), then switch.  

For warming up, I haven't found anything better or faster than combining light OH squats with light hang cleans.  Really gets the blood moving, and you can use the same BB for both.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Yup, that's why I brought it up.  I'd use the BB until you are real comfortable with the form (if you aren't already), then switch.
> 
> For warming up, I haven't found anything better or faster than combining light OH squats with light hang cleans.  Really gets the blood moving, and you can use the same BB for both.




Thats a great idea Py - although Hang Cleans frighten me. Im always scared im going to lose control of the bar and smack myself in the face with it


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

Great workout Sam. For some reason "stirrup grip" has me picturing you in jodhpurs and leggings on the back of a horse called princess, doing exersices?????


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's what i wear to the gym


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

You kinky devil, you....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

I think Katt has a pair of those to go with her whip.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thats a great idea Py - although Hang Cleans frighten me. Im always scared im going to lose control of the bar and smack myself in the face with it



Nah, you'd be fine.  You don't really pull the bar up so much as throw it from your hips and get under it.  You might try it with the light BB and see how it feels.  (But that is one move that really helps if you have someone to watch your form who knows how to do them properly.)


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, that's what i wear to the gym



Sweet!!!   I totally had a pair of those in the 80's   



Pylon said:


> I think Katt has a pair of those to go with her whip.




  Only my shoes are more "hooker shoes" higher heels that you can totally fall off of.....


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

"Boys, go get Momma's stripper shoes out of your Lego box.  I've got a date!"  - Joy, _My Name Is Earl_


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

Pylon said:


> "Boys, go get Momma's stripper shoes out of your Lego box.  I've got a date!"  - Joy, _My Name Is Earl_


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> Sweet!!!   I totally had a pair of those in the 80's



So did i, but then my mum dressed me back then so i take no responsibility for it whatsoever 



Pylon said:


> "Boys, go get Momma's stripper shoes out of your Lego box.  I've got a date!"  - Joy, _My Name Is Earl_



Funny!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

So...um...so either of you ladies still have those stirrups?


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

Pylon said:


> So...um...so either of you ladies still have those stirrups?




Um no.........   gone there, done that, don't want to do it again...


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> Um no.........   gone there, done that, don't want to do it again...



Have to agree. I mean c'mon ... leggings with handles ... whose fucking idea was that


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 28, 2008)

Im in a bit of a rush because im going up to Edinburgh today for a conference starting next week, so i just came into uni to go to the gym and type this up, then im off. 

*Friday 28th March

Lower 2 & Rear Delts - 60s RI :Fail on last set only*

OH Squats - 10lb: 12, 12, 12, 12

Bulgarian Squats - BW: 10, 10, 10, 10F

Deadlifts - 70lb: 10, 10, 10, 10F

Leg Extensions - 95lb: 10, 8, 7, 7F

Standing Calf Raises - 145lb: 12, 10, 10, 9F

Rear Delt DB Flys - 11's: 10, 10, 9, 10F

Behind Neck Smith press - 11lb: 10, 9, 8, 8F

15 mins X trainer warm up @ 151-161bpm (78-83%)
10 mins X trainer cool down @ 144-150bpm (75-78%)

Great session, hit all the weights just right i thought. OH Squats were a brilliant warm up exercise - going to start adding weight _gradually_ to those over the coming weeks. 

Bulgarian squats were absolutely *killer*! (Goob - i hate you )Honestly, it took me ages to actually do three in a row without falling over or holding onto something! But once i got the balance i was fine. Stuck with BW though, which is a bit embarrassing but they are bloody hard, so i'll keep them at BW for now. 

Brilliant session! Im at home now for 10 days so i'll be using the gym at home, which doesn't have the same DB selection or a free squat bar, but i'll try to adhere to this program as much as possible while im gone. 

I'll also be popping in now and again, but obviously not quite so much since i don't have internet access while im at the conference.

Take care now and see you all soon


----------



## goob (Mar 28, 2008)

Great workout Sam!.  Yeah, bulgarians are a whole other world of torture.  Wait until you add weight to them,..... dear lord.

Nothing wrong with bW, as anyone that laughs at them, could not do even one.  How are you finding the increased volume?


----------



## StanUk (Mar 28, 2008)

Great job on the bulgarians, I started doing them after reading through Goob's journal and they pretty much kill me everytime i do them!


----------



## the other half (Mar 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Sweet!!!   I totally had a pair of those in the 80's*90's and currently,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## countryboy (Mar 28, 2008)

Great workout Sam..  Have fun at the conference.

-Dennis


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Great workout Sam!.  Yeah, bulgarians are a whole other world of torture.  Wait until you add weight to them,..... dear lord.
> 
> Nothing wrong with bW, as anyone that laughs at them, could not do even one.  How are you finding the increased volume?



Thanks mate - i was _cursing_ you in the gym, im telling you  I was actually gutted at how tough they are, because i was thinking that, once you got the balance down they might be okay. ... 

They are ridiculously difficult - but im serious now, they are going to feature heavily in my programs from now on because, boy ... do they work  Thanks to you, i can use them forevermore 



StanUk said:


> Great job on the bulgarians, I started doing them after reading through Goob's journal and they pretty much kill me everytime i do them!



Hey Stan mate! Thanks for dropping in - they are unbelievable aren't they?? Christ on a bike, i almost split my liver 

As for adding weight, mate i cant even think about that for a while  ... phew 



countryboy said:


> Great workout Sam..  Have fun at the conference.
> 
> -Dennis



Hiya mate! Thanks for stopping by! I'm not sure how much fun a week of note-taking and biscuit eating is going to be, but i will be in my home territory in Scotland so it'll be well good!


Okay, todays shenanigans involved ...

*Saturday 29th March

Upper Push - 60s RI - Fail on last set only*

DB Flat Bench - 27's: 4, 4  22's: 8, 8F

DB Incline Bench - 27's: 10, 7, 6F

DB Arnolds - 17's: 10, 8, 7, 7F

Lat Raises - 17's: 5, 4, 4F  11's: 7, 7F

Straight Arm PUshdown - 45lb: 12, 12, 11, 11F

Tricep Pushdown - 45lb: 10, 10, 9, 10F

25 mins Bike @ 70% max heart rate.

My legs were disproportionately sore today from the amount of work i was doing. The Bulgarians yesterday absolutely crucified me, all down the front of my quads, literally the full length of them, is burning, a really deep DOMS. It's unreal. Honestly, the last time i think my legs were this sore was the first time i did split squats, and that almost killed me!

So im at my home gym today and all the DB's are heavier than the ones at my regular gym. Hence some of the weights started off heavier than i could manage. Oh well, i'll fix it next time


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

Hahaha I would have paid good money to watch you cursing me while working out.  That would have been great.

Yeah, first time I did them ( started weighted, about 30lbs db's if I remember correctly) I could hardly walk for the next few days.  I honestly think I was walking like a hooker after $0.02 two-for-one night. Took 4 days to recover.  I don't think anything comes close.

Great workout.  I find it wierd that in different gym's, even though the weights say the same weight, some feel heavier than others?


----------



## StanUk (Mar 29, 2008)

haha, I think Goob summed it up right there, I remember looking at how do them and thinking they didnt look so tough, I was obviously mistaken. First time doing them I was a quivering mess on the floor straight after, all for a good cause though


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## SamEaston (Mar 31, 2008)

goob said:


> Hahaha I would have paid good money to watch you cursing me while working out.  That would have been great.
> 
> Yeah, first time I did them ( started weighted, about 30lbs db's if I remember correctly) I could hardly walk for the next few days.  I honestly think I was walking like a hooker after $0.02 two-for-one night. Took 4 days to recover.  I don't think anything comes close.
> 
> Great workout.  I find it wierd that in different gym's, even though the weights say the same weight, some feel heavier than others?



Yeah, the DB's at my home gym have metal handles, making them much heavier than the plastic handled ones Im used to in London 

It's taken me till today to recover from them Bulgarians, im telling you!



StanUk said:


> haha, I think Goob summed it up right there, I remember looking at how do them and thinking they didnt look so tough, I was obviously mistaken. First time doing them I was a quivering mess on the floor straight after, all for a good cause though



Im with you there. Im actually dreading adding weight to them. My chances of falling over will quadruple!!



b_reed23 said:


>



Hello me love! How are you doing?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, im in gorgeous Edinburgh at the moment and ITS SUNNY!! Christ, i can hardly belive it!!

The conference has been pretty boring so far (bacterial secretion systems and viral replication strategies) but we're off to a ceilidh tonight (Scottish country dancing!) which is always a laugh, if a bit sweaty!

I've managed to get wireless internet access in our apartment, so i'll be able to get on and get round everyones journals on Wednesday when my colleague goes back to London. It's a bit rude to sit and type whilst chatting to someone 

Anyway, hope you're all brilliant and i'll be on to see what you've all been up to on Weds!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Well, im in gorgeous Edinburgh at the moment and ITS SUNNY!! Christ, i can hardly belive it!!
> 
> The conference has been pretty boring so far (bacterial secretion systems and viral replication strategies) but we're off to a ceilidh tonight (Scottish country dancing!) which is always a laugh, if a bit sweaty!
> 
> ...



sunny in edinburgh?  how rare!
and a ceilidh!  someone you know get married?  my sister's ceilidh was loads of fun!  enjoy your time back on the homestead


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

Ceilidh?  Sounds like a decent cardio workout to me!  That's get them legs moving again!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Ceilidh?  Sounds like a decent cardio workout to me!  That's get them legs moving again!



oh yea, Pylon.  it's a trip for sure.  
not recommended on a full stomach.
but highly recommended after a few drinks.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah...so it's an _Irish_ dance!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Sam!!! Hope your havin fun!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## SamEaston (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness guys! I've been gone for ages huh? 

Did you miss me, huh? HUH? LOL!

I have been busy like you wouldn't believe. Still working out, but only returned to London last night so this is my first day back at my desk and back in my own gym - FINALLY!!

So, what's the latest? Well, while i was at home i got 3 successive emails which, individually were enough to give me the shakes, but together have just turned everything upside down. Firstly, i have a meeting with my supervisor and another supervisor he knows to discuss my data and start putting a journal paper together, second, i have to give a presentation at an external university in Glasgow IN 3 WEEKS , THEN, as if that wasnt enough to keep me busy, i have my PhD 30 month progress meeting, presentation (yep, another one) and the first results chapter of my thesis PLUS a progress report to do, BEFORE THE END OF THE MONTH.

Gawd, when i saw those 3 emails i almost died, i can honestly tell you. So, i got all of those on Friday when i got back to mum and dads from the conference, and i had plans to meet my freinds from home all weekend 
I had to cancel all of them. Honestly, you should have seen me, sitting at my parents kitchen table with a face like 

Anyway, i am back taking it out on my own weights today so i feel a bit better. I did a few workouts at home but to be honest i just couldn't gauge their DB's in that gym, and none of the machines have weights on the plates, just numbers, its like 'what use is that to man nor beast?' 

Okay, okay. Im ranting now - sorry! Here's what you came for ;

*Tuesday 8th April

Lower 1 and Shoulders - 60s RI : Fail on last set only*

Front Squats - 75lb: 8, 8, 8, 7F

Good Mornings - 65lb: 9, 8, 8, 8F

Leg Curl - 85lb: 9, 9, 8, 8F

Standing Calf Raises - 130lb: 15, 12, 10, 9F

Internal and External Rotations - 5lb: 2x8-10 each side, ea way 

DB Arnolds - 22's: 10, 9, 8, 7F

DB Lat Raises - 13's: 9, 9, 8, 8F

Behind Neck Military Press (Smith) - 11: 10, 8, 7, 7F

*20 min Erg - Anaerobic Threshold (AT)*
4090m @ avg split 2:26.7/500m  (19spm)
160-167bpm (83-87% of max)

Exceptional first session back. 

Christ i've missed you all. C'mon now, gather round ... GROUP HUG


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

welcome back, sam.  nice to see you've hit the ground running 

ugh, i hear ya on the everything hitting at once.  you've got it worse than i do, but i know it sucks to have it all happen at the same time.  hang in there!

yea, takin' it out on the weights is a great stress reliever, huh?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

of course I've missed you girl!!  great first workout!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome back, Sammie.


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Oh my goodness guys! I've been gone for ages huh?
> 
> Did you miss me, huh? HUH? LOL!
> 
> ...


 
Back with a bang, great job Sam.  More volume than a metal festival.  Good work on the front squats et al.

That presentation sounds scary.  You should use 'cues' and aides' like in Bill n Teds excellent adventure.  You could play loud rock music, dazzle with flashing lights and special effects.  You could even get a 35 ft iron maiden style moving puppet in a lab coat.   Yeah, they'd love that....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

goob said:


> That presentation sounds scary.  You should use 'cues' and aides' like in Bill n Teds excellent adventure.  You could play loud rock music, dazzle with flashing lights and special effects.  You could even get a 35 ft iron maiden style moving puppet in a lab coat.   Yeah, they'd love that....



woooaaah.  totally non-heinous idea, bro!!  excelleeeent!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like a tremendous plate full, I know you can do it though!!! And Fantastic w/o too!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2008)

I wondered where the hell youd been 

Welcome back! Workout looks great! Put that much effort into your work stuff and your supervisor will have DOMS in the morning from the awesomeness of it.


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

god my life is so easy. my brain would get doms from what you have to do.


great first workout.  now the best is yet to come.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 9, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> welcome back, sam.  nice to see you've *hit the ground running*
> 
> ugh, i hear ya on the everything hitting at once.  you've got it worse than i do, but i know it sucks to have it all happen at the same time.  hang in there!
> 
> yea, takin' it out on the weights is a great stress reliever, huh?



Hee hee! I like what you did there! Yeah, works a bummer, but if something's not difficult to achieve, it's probably not worth it, huh.



b_reed23 said:


> Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> of course I've missed you girl!!  great first workout!



Hey B!! Thanks alot - i have missed everyone unbelievably much. It's weird, i'll just be going about as normal, but something will come to me that one of you guys has said and i'll just be thinking about you all, even though i've never met any of you (and might not EVER ). I mean, its weird, but nice in a way.



Pylon said:


> Welcome back, Sammie.



Thanks Pylon - Loving it!



goob said:


> Back with a bang, great job Sam.  More volume than a metal festival.  Good work on the front squats et al.
> 
> That presentation sounds scary.  You should use 'cues' and aides' like in Bill n Teds excellent adventure.  You could play loud rock music, dazzle with flashing lights and special effects.  You could even get a 35 ft iron maiden style moving puppet in a lab coat.   Yeah, they'd love that....





nadirmg said:


> woooaaah.  totally non-heinous idea, bro!!  excelleeeent!



 Totally excellent - what can i say? Deafening the audience first so they can't hear my talk is a brilliant idea !! 



Archangel said:


> Sounds like a tremendous plate full, I know you can do it though!!! And Fantastic w/o too!!!



Thanks Arch! You know what it's like ... nothing comes along for ages then 5 things hit you at the same time - typical! 



Gazhole said:


> I wondered where the hell youd been
> 
> Welcome back! Workout looks great! Put that much effort into your work stuff and your supervisor will have DOMS in the morning from the awesomeness of it.



Aww ... you're so good 

Yeah, i was away for AGES - totally didn't mean to be, but hey ho. Speaking of DOMS ... owww ... my ass ....



the other half said:


> god my life is so easy. my brain would get doms from what you have to do.
> 
> great first workout.  now the best is yet to come.



Honestly, it's not that difficult. I mean, in terms of bench work a trained monkey could do most of the stuff i do. Ask anyone who works in a lab. My main issue at the moment is that i get incredibly nervous speaking in front of people. I mean the last external presentation i gave was only in front of about 100 people, but i was sick just before they called me. Even the thought of it ... *shivers*


Well, can i just say you guys are all amazing. I knew i was missing something by not updating every day but the fact that you guys have all taken the time to come in here and say hi and wish me luck, its ... well ... its just incredible, and i thank you all very much. 

Now THAT is why IM is one of the best BB'ing forums around


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay, yesterdays cals and macros were as follows:

1420kcal / 40% C / 44% P / 16% F

Upper 1 today, and it's Back - Wheeeee .. .. .. .. 

but a meeting with my supervisor first


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Aww ... you're so good
> 
> Yeah, i was away for AGES - totally didn't mean to be, but hey ho. *Speaking of DOMS ... owww ... my ass ....
> *





That's going in my sig, i always suspected he was like that 

But seriously, good to have you back!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 9, 2008)

good luck with your meeting today.  give him a proper smack if you don't like what he has to say!

glad you're back, sam.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> That's going in my sig, i always suspected he was like that
> 
> But seriously, good to have you back!



 OMG - i can't believe you just did that !!! 

When DOMS is finished with me, i'll be sore on more bodyparts than just my ass  



nadirmg said:


> good luck with your meeting today.  give him a proper smack if you don't like what he has to say!
> 
> glad you're back, sam.



Hi mate! It went fine, just long. And as always i came out of it with a whole list of stuff to do, as if i havent got enough on my plate 

Oh and thanks! Mind hugs coming your way over the brainwaves *ommmmmm*   


*Wednesday 9th April

Upper Pull 1 - 60s RI - Fail on last set only*

Bent Over BB Row - 60lb: 12, 12, 10, 9F

CG Pulldown - 110lb: 9, 6, 5, 4F

Stirrup Grip Cable Row - 65lb: 8, 8, 7, 6F

Stirrup Grip Pulldown - 95lb: 8, 7, 7, 7F

Rack Pulls - 130lb: Grip over-over 6, 6 grip over-under 10, 9F

Shrugs - 130lb: 8, 8, 8, 8F

DB Hammer Curls - 22's: 5, 4, 3, 3F  *Biceps fried by this point!

20min Erg Anaerobic Threshold (AT)
3945m  @ 2:32.1/500m  (19spm)
161-167bpm (83-87% of max)

Good session - killer meeting with the supervisor though. Went in at 9.30 and came out at 12.30  I was bloody starving, then had to go to the gym. Im just back and it's after half past three in the afternoon ... chrissake ...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

Some people just have no respect for the food schedule.  Next time pack a snack to take in with you.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with BRother Pylon!!! Great w/o Sister Sam!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Some people just have no respect for the food schedule.  Next time pack a snack to take in with you.



I know! About half way through the meeting, my belly did this massive rumble and everyone stopped talking to look at me. I could've died - but they still didn't take the hint 



Archangel said:


> I agree with BRother Pylon!!! Great w/o Sister Sam!!!



Thanks for your support Arch! Much appreciated!


*Macros yesterday - low carb day:*
1430kcal / 23% C / 59% P / 18% F

*Thursday 10th April
Cardio only*

30 mins Erg - Upper Threshold 1 (UT1 = HR btw 70-80% max)
6016m @ 2:29.6/500m (20spm)
155bpm avg HR (80% of max)

Done


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

intense w/o, sambo!  i'll bet your biceps _were _ fried after that!
good numbers on the shrugs too


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> OMG - i can't believe you just did that !!!
> 
> When DOMS is finished with me, i'll be sore on more bodyparts than just my ass
> 
> ...



How can you not believe my predeliction for innuendos after all this time? 

Cardio looks brutal though, i think my conditioning is good but that would have totally slayed me. Good job


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

Sam said:
			
		

> 30 mins Erg - Upper Threshold 1 (UT1 = HR btw 70-80% max)
> 6016m @ 2:29.6/500m (20spm)
> 155bpm avg HR (80% of max)


 

What does this mean ERG upper threshold?????

Great job on the cardio though, at 80+% that's a damn tough rate to hit for 30 mins.


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

*Heya Sam!!  * Nice to have you back in the game... 

I'm still cutting... I'm getting to the bitchy, hormonal,, changing moods every hour bodyfat percentage.. *how fun is that!?!?!?  *

ummmmm... ask the other half..


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

damn, your carbs are SUPER low!!!

nice job on the cardio


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


>



Cheers Py!



nadirmg said:


> intense w/o, sambo!  i'll bet your biceps _were _ fried after that!
> good numbers on the shrugs too



Thanks dearie - i could barely lift the DB's i tell you. I should've really repped with the 18's instead of the 22's but my pride stopped me 



Gazhole said:


> How can you not believe my predeliction for innuendos after all this time?
> 
> Cardio looks brutal though, i think my conditioning is good but that would have totally slayed me. Good job



I know, there really is no limit with you is there 

The cardio was hard but rowing machines have this funny effect on me, it's like as soon as i get on them my mind thinks im getting ready to do a timed test piece, like i did for years in rowing clubs, so my heart starts going like the clappers and i can't slow it down. so even though my heart rate was high i wasn't actually working that hard, as you can see from my split time (time /500m).



goob said:


> What does this mean ERG upper threshold?????
> 
> Great job on the cardio though, at 80+% that's a damn tough rate to hit for 30 mins.



Oh, sorry, i should've read ahead. Doh! See what i replied to Gaz above, it relates to your question. 

Sorry, i should've explained. Rowers don't call rowing machines rowing machines. They call them ergometers, in short ergs. So erging is rowing _on a rowing machine._ And a 30 min Erg is a 30 min row _on a rowing machine._ Its a whole other world of nomenclature when you actually get in a boat and go out on the water 

The threshold training i've explained before, a while back though i think. Basically i train in heart rate thresholds, but determining my maximum heart rate following a simple test. Then i split the thresholds up as follows:

UT2: 60-70% of max
UT1: 70-80% of max
AT: 80-90% of max
AN: 90-95% of max
TR: 95% of max

Training within different thresholds throughout the weeks/months develops the CV system as a whole, making you faster over short and long distances, sprinting and steady state training. Without mixing my cardion up like this, i would get used to doing the same thing over and over, and i would benefit less and less from it. 

I'll try and find the actual full explanation for you. I wrote a thingy about it somewhere. . . .  give me a few secs . . . 



katt said:


> *Heya Sam!!  * Nice to have you back in the game...
> 
> I'm still cutting... I'm getting to the bitchy, hormonal,, changing moods every hour bodyfat percentage.. *how fun is that!?!?!?  *
> 
> ummmmm... ask the other half..



Hiya Katt!!

Im in the game, im in the game! Yeah, only a month to go you'll be looking great. It's funny how when you look your best, you probably feel your worst, strength-wise i mean. Oh dear . . . im not selling it am i . . . 



b_reed23 said:


> damn, your carbs are SUPER low!!!
> 
> nice job on the cardio



Hey Billie!

No, it was low carb day, that's why they were low. Im doing one low carb day for a couple weeks, then two, then three and progressing like that, because psychologically low carb days just beat me down. I enjoy food too much to be eating 300g of cottage cheese with a tin of tuna stirred in 3 times a week 


*Yesterdays macros:*
1460kcal / 49% C / 39% P / 12% F
Fat too low and carbs too high yesterday but cals were dead on


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

*Goob*: Okay, i found it and i just copied the whole article in. The workouts are at the bottom and are geared towards rowers using ergs but the principles can be applied anywhere i reckon. 

The article often mentions split times. Now if you've ever been on a rowing machine, one of the numbers that comes up on the screen will be something like this:  2:20.5/500m

That means that it is taking you 2minutes and 20s to travel 500m. Obviously this changes as you vary your cardio intensity. The faster you're going, the smaller your split time will be. Just for reference a 2k test split for men would be about 1:40/500m, and for women about 1:50/500m and a 5k test split would be about 1:45/500m for men and about 1:57/500m for women.


Training Thresholds and Heart Rate Monitors

Some of you may have noticed that i always log my heart rate during any cardio session. This is because your heart rate is one of the most useful indicators of fitness level - how quickly you recover and also when comparing one session against another. ie. same distance, same time, lower average HR = improved fitness. 

A heart rate monitor can be used to control the intensity of your activity by way of an audible and visual alarm. The unit will bleep when you are exercising too hard, or to lightly. With this intensity control the user can prelong the exercise, optimise exercise control, prevent over and under training etc. With this level of heart rate control the user will hopefully achieve their goal quicker and with less time wasted working too hard / too easy.


How do you calculate maximum heart rate? 

A rough guide to calculate your maximum heart rate (MHR) is :- 
Male 220 - age = MHR in beats per minute 
Female 226 - age = MHR in beats per minute 

It is important to calculate your MHR as it is used when calculating intensity of effort. i.e 65% of MHR for 20 minutes 
You should note that your current fitness level does have an impact on your actual MHR 
People new to exercising should avoid trying to reach their theoretical MHR. 


What are my "training thresholds/zones" 

Training zones are guides to help you achieve the desired affect of your exercise plan 
A body builder trying to gain muscle mass, does not want to follow the same programme as a long distance runner 
A heart rate monitor helps you to stay in your correct zone, with regard to your training goal 

There are roughly 5 zones (depending on what you read). 
These zones start at 50% of MHR, for conditioning/recovery) and go up to 95%-100% of MHR for maximum intensity training. 
Someone new to heart rate monitors, but with a foundation in exercise, would normally start a programme at about 60%-70%MHR 

Your aerobic (with oxygen, endurance events) threshold is approximately 70-80% of MHR.
Your anaerobic (without oxygen, short, explosive power events) threshold is approximately 80-90% of MHR. 

As i understand it, there are many different thresholds to do cardio in, and it is important to vary your workouts so you are training each threshold equally. There is:

UT2 - Upper Threshold 2
60-70% of max HR. This threshold utilises energy mainly from fat stores and is wholly aerobic.
Optimum workout time - 60 mins upwards

UT1 - Upper Threshold 1
70-80% of max HR. Energy comes mainly from plasma and muscle glycogen stores. As exercise continues, the muscle increases its oxygen and glucose uptake to continue aerobic metabolism. 
Optimum workout time - 30 mins

AT - Anaerobic Threshold
80-85% of max HR. This threshold is supplied initially from plasma and muscle glycogen stores, but even though the levels of oxygen in the blood/muscle are increasing, it is not enough to meet all needs aerobically. Lactate output increases as the work becomes anaerobic and so, less sustainable.
Optimum workout time - 10 mins

AN - Anaerobic
85-95% of max HR. 
Optimum workout time - 2 mins

Max
95-100% of max HR. Very few people will ever train at this threshold in their life. Sustainable for very short periods of time and forms the basis for HIIT Training, which forces the HR up higher than any other form of exercise, supposedly causing the metabolism to run higher for longer after the workout is finished.
Optimum workout time - 30s.

Now, here are some exciting ideas to get you raring to go in the gym! All of these are designed for use on a Concept 2 Rowing Machine, but some can be adapted to other means of cardio.


Rowing News Workouts

The following workouts are taken from the excellent American magazine Rowing News and are the favourite workouts of some of the top coaches working in America.


Tom Bohrer's Long Intervals

3 or 4 x 10 minutes, broken into 4-3-2-1 minute rate changes as follows:
1. 18/20/22/24
2. 20/22/24/26
3. 22/24/26/28
Rest: Five minutes between pieces.
Intensity: Pull hard at every rate. Heart rate can be 10 beats less than max.


Tom Bohrer's Steady State

10-12,000 metres
1,000 metres at rate 20, 1,000 metres at rate 22 and keep switching.


Tom Bohrer's Steady State

(Four minutes on, one minute off, x 4) x 2 or 3 series. 
Rates: 24-26
Rest: Five minutes between sessions

"People say, 'How do you work out if you have kids?' I say, well if you try to work out when the kids take a nap, that's Rule No.1. When they got a bit older, I put them in the baby jogger. I put them next to the erg in the playpen or the saucer - interval training becomes pretty good because you might have to stop (and give them a pacifier or cracker). And my third tactic was to pull out a video."


Mike Teti's Hard Day

3x10 minutes, first one at rate 24, second at 26, third at 28, then 1x7 minutes at 28-30.
Rest: Six to eight minutes between each piece. Add up all your metres to get your ranking in a group.


Tom Terhaar's Very, Very Tough Workout

5x5 minutes, (90 seconds rest). Rest 7-8 minutes, then repeat another set of 5. 
Rates: 24/26/28/26/24. Pace is just slower than 6,000m test pace (the rate 28 is at 6,000m pace).


Xeno Mueller's Pyramids

1. 29 minutes divided into 5-4-3-2-1-2-3-4-5-minute rate changes of 20/22/24/26/28/26/24/22/20

2. 2 x19 minutes divided into 4-3-2-1-2-3-4 minutes rate changes of 20/22/24/26/24/22/20


Craig Milburn's Killer Workout

3x12 minutes, open rate, with 12 minutes rest between sets


Liz O'Leary's Anaerobic Threshold

4x15 minutes or 3x20 minutes at your 6k pace.
Rate changes: 4 minutes on, 1 minute off, x3.
Rates increase each piece: 22-24-26


Evans Liolin's Endurance Workouts

1. 3x5k, rates 20-24. Rest five to seven minutes between pieces. Work on length, rhythm and consistent splits.
2. 1x10k, rates 18-22. Same focus and same splits as 3x5k workout.


Steve Hargis's Quick Legs Test Prep

1. 15 minute warm-up then 2x20 minutes at 85 percent of your 2,000m goal split at 22-24 with five minutes rest between pieces. Drag factor: 110.

2. 15 minute warm-up, then 10x500 metres at 100 percent of your 2,000m goal split at whatever rate it takes to maintain the split with five minutes rest between pieces. Drag factor: 90, but you can assist with a towel over the vent if needed.

3. 15 minute warm-up then 2x5,000 metres at 95 percent of your 2,000 metre split at 24-26 with 15 minutes rest between pieces. Drag factor: 110.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

*Friday 11th April

Lower 2 & Rear Delts - 60s RI : Fail on last set*

OH Squats - 22lb: 8, 8, 8, 8

DB Deads - 70lb: 9, 10, 10, 10F

Bulgarian Squats - BW: 10, 10, 10, 10F *each leg

Leg Extensions - 95lb: 8, 7, 6, 6F *might need to lower the weight

Standing Calf Raises - 145lb: 10F, 10F, 9F, 10F

Behind Neck Military Press - 10lb: 12, 9, 8, 6F

Rear Delt Flys - 11's: 10, 10, 9, 10F

10 min Warm up @ 147bpm
10 min cool down @ 137bpm

Good session - Bulgarians are immense


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 11, 2008)

lol 70 DB deads?  lol!

my 170 pound workout buddy does the same for his deads.  i'll have to rag on him that he needs to up his deadlift weight!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job Sam!

Nice info on the cardio conditioning..  thanks for that!


----------



## katt (Apr 11, 2008)

Bulgarians... I wanted to put them in our workout this time.. maybe next..  

I can totally wait for the pain.. lol


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> lol 70 DB deads?  lol!
> 
> my 170 pound workout buddy does the same for his deads.  i'll have to rag on him that he needs to up his deadlift weight!



Nah mate - that's the combined weight 



countryboy said:


> Great job Sam!
> 
> Nice info on the cardio conditioning..  thanks for that!



Thanks CB! Glad you found the info useful 



katt said:


> Bulgarians... I wanted to put them in our workout this time.. maybe next..
> 
> I can totally wait for the pain.. lol



Yeah, and when you do finally do them, you'll wish you hadn't bothered ... owww ...


----------



## goob (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Sam, thanks for the ERG explination, and the time scales I found really handy.

I must say that it seems an excellent conditioning tool, working the whole system.  You must be pretty fit to handle that.

Damn, interesting to see that it says only to go for 10 mins at AT threshold, I was hitting that for 23 minutes during my fastest 4 mile runs...


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

heya Sam!

your new workout scheme looks pretty intense going to failure on the last set and all! 

that looks like a good article, I don't have time right now as my stomach is calling, but I'll give it a read later on.

how's everything going?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

Great work Sammie!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey Sam, thanks for the ERG explination, and the time scales I found really handy.
> 
> I must say that it seems an excellent conditioning tool, working the whole system.  You must be pretty fit to handle that.
> 
> Damn, interesting to see that it says only to go for 10 mins at AT threshold, I was hitting that for 23 minutes during my fastest 4 mile runs...



I was very fit until i did the marathon last September. Then i stopped rowing and only did one kind of threshold training for cardio because i wanted to focus more on the weights. Now i want to maintain both equally. The training is tough, but so rewarding when you see your times plummet from week to week, as im sure you're familiar with 



Scarface30 said:


> heya Sam!
> 
> your new workout scheme looks pretty intense going to failure on the last set and all!
> 
> ...



Hiya love 

Ach, you know, just something i threw together. I like the 4 day split better than the 5 though, i've got to say. It's nice to have the extra day to do some cardio only instead of trying to beat my way to the DB rack 

things are just great here. Busy as hell in a hurry, but going to plan 

Now heed the stomach boy ...



Pylon said:


> Great work Sammie!



Thanks Py 


*Todays macros:*
1470kcal / 45% P / 35% C/ 20% F
A bit low on the carbs today (unintentional), but i'll fix it tomorrow.

Im off to bed. G'night


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Outstanding w/o Sister Sam!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 12, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Outstanding w/o Sister Sam!!!



Thanks Arch - i was barely standing after it 


*Saturday 12th April

Upper 2 - 60s RI - Last set to failure*

DB Flat Bench - 27's: 11, 10, 8, 8F

DB Incline Bench - 26's: 7, 7, 6, 6F

DB Military Press - 18's:10, 8, 7, 7F

Lat Raises - 16's: 9, 8, 6, 6F

Straight-Arm Pushdown - 40lb: 12, 10, 8, 8F

Tricep Pushdown - 40lb:10, 9, 9, 8F

*15 min HIIT - Bike*
60s @ max ... 60s @ slow  X 3 then
45s @ max ... 60s @ slow  X 3 then
30s @ max ... 60s @ slow  X 3 then ... death :laughing:

heart rate 159-172bpm (82% - 90% of max)

Good Stuff!


----------



## katt (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice looking workout you put together there Sam!  And HIIT to end it all.. nice!

I have spinning in about 45 min,,, with doms still in my legs from Thursday.. this is going to hurt


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 12, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice looking workout you put together there Sam!  And HIIT to end it all.. nice!
> 
> I have spinning in about 45 min,,, with doms still in my legs from Thursday.. this is going to hurt



Oooh, sounds nasty. And not even a plate-full of carbs to pep you up when you get home. Sheesh, why do we do it eh??


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

Great workout SAm. All lifts looking very good indeed.

HIIT on a stationary bike????? Are you mad?  That sounds like hell on a silver platter.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Great workout SAm. All lifts looking very good indeed.
> 
> HIIT on a stationary bike????? Are you mad?  That sounds like hell on a silver platter.



Thanks Goob. I only used the bike because the ergs were all busy - the ENTIRE rowing team were in - but i intend on using the rower most other times. My legs are killing me now though. Christ, Bulgarians yesterday and HIIT today . . .


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks Goob. I only used the bike because the ergs were all busy - the ENTIRE rowing team were in - but i intend on using the rower most other times. My legs are killing me now though. Christ, Bulgarians yesterday and HIIT today . . .


 


hey, hey....quit your whinin!!! 








just kidding!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent w/o Sister Sam!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

nice work on the HIIT after that w/o, sammykins!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Way to go!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> hey, hey....quit your whinin!!!



I know, i know!! Hey, at least i can whine to you guys and you _understand_. To everyone else im just a nutter 



Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Sister Sam!!!



Thanks Arch!



nadirmg said:


> nice work on the HIIT after that w/o, sammykins!



It killed - but in a good way 



countryboy said:


> Way to go!!



thanks CB!


*Yesterdays Macros*
1610kcal* / 45% C / 39% P / 16% F
* i was hungry! Upped the carbs a bit too to help me get through HIIT 

Day off today - The london marathon is on though, poor buggers! Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## goob (Apr 13, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> *Yesterdays Macros*
> 1610kcal* / 45% C / 39% P / 16% F
> * i was hungry! Upped the carbs a bit too to help me get through HIIT
> 
> Day off today - The london marathon is on though, poor buggers! Hope you all have a great weekend!


 
Have you ran the marathon before Sam?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 13, 2008)

Me?? No, i can't really run mate. My knees and hips complain if i do any sort of weight bearing cardio. Too many years of doing cardio while sitting on your ass will do that to you 

Anyway, here's the times ...

London Marathon leading results (men): 

1. Martin Lel (Kenya) 2 hrs 5 mins 15 secs
2. Samuel Wanjiru (Kenya) 2:05:24
3. Abderrahim Goumri (Morocco) 2:05:30
4. Emmanuel Mutai (Kenya) 2:06:15
5. Ryan Hall (US) 2:06:17
6. Deriba Mergia (Ethiopia) 2:06:38
7. Yonas Kifle (Eritrea) 2:08:51
8. Felix Limo (Kenya) 2:10:34
9. Aleksey Sokolov (Russia) 2:11:41
10. Hendrick Ramaala (South Africa) 2:11:44 

London Marathon leading results (women): 

1. Irina Mikitenko (Germany) 2 hrs 24 mins 14 secs
2. Svetlana Zakharova (Russia) 2:24:39
3. Gete Wami (Ethiopia) 2:25:37
4. Salina Kosgei (Kenya) 2:26:30
5. Ludmila Petrova (Russia) 2:26:45
6. Souad Ait Salem (Algeria) 2:27:41
7. Berhane Adere (Ethiopia) 2:27:42
8. Constantina Dita (Romania) 2:27:45
9. Liz Yelling (Britain) 2:28:33
10. Adriana Pirtea (Romania) 2:28:52


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2008)

I cannot fathom running for over 2 hrs....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't fathom running 



Unless I'm being chased or called for food!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 13, 2008)

great stuff Sam. solid workout and a nice finishing touch with the HIIT

so about me helping you out in the lab...get your school to pay my way over, give me a place to stay and I'm there!...but like I said, I've been known to throw the occasional sexy party or two...lol


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 14, 2008)

Scar - sounds like a plan! Can i pay you in whey, that seems to be all i've got at the moment!


*Yesterdays macros*
1450kcal / 43% C / 40% P / 17% F

Ive been eating roasted cashews the last couple of days and they are just amazing! 

Lower1 today . . be back to report later


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great stuff Sam. solid workout and a nice finishing touch with the HIIT
> 
> so about me helping you out in the lab...get your school to pay my way over, give me a place to stay and I'm there!...but like I said, *I've been known to throw the occasional sexy party or two*...lol



In a LAB 

"You gram stain that bacterial specimen you dirty girl!"

Freak.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Me?? No, i can't really run mate. My knees and hips complain if i do any sort of weight bearing cardio. Too many years of doing cardio while sitting on your ass will do that to you
> 
> Anyway, here's the times ...
> 
> ...





Thats terrifying. Seriously.

That just seems completely impossible to me, haha.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> "You gram stain that bacterial specimen you dirty girl!"
> 
> Freak.



Hey, all us freaks gotta stick together ...  


*Monday 14th April

Lower 1 & Shoulders - 60s RI*

Front Squats - 77lb: 9, 8, 8, 7F

Good Mornings - 65lb: 11, 10, 10, 10F

Leg Curl - 85lb: 10, 9, 8, 8F

Standing Calf Raise - 130lb: 15, 13, 11, 10F

Internal/External Rotations - 5lb: 2x 8-10 each way, each side

DB Military Raises - 18's: 12, 12, 12, 10F

Lat Raises - 11's: 11, 9, 9, 8F

Upright Rows - 50lb: 10, 8, 7, 7F

20 mins Cardio @ 155-162bpm (80-84% of max)

Done in. Quads are sore still from HIIT on Saturday, so the squats were a trial for me today.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2008)

Outstanding workout Mistress Sam. Can't believe you did cardio after all that!!!!!

Hot damn girl, you one craaaaaaazzziiiieee ass bitch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice work Sammie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice front squats and GMs!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 15, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Way to go!



Thanks CB!



goob said:


> Outstanding workout Mistress Sam. Can't believe you did cardio after all that!!!!!
> 
> Hot damn girl, you one craaaaaaazzziiiieee ass bitch!!!!!!!!!



I know, it hurt. But it was cheat meal day so i felt quilty missing it out 



Pylon said:


> Nice work Sammie!



Thanks Py!



b_reed23 said:


> Nice front squats and GMs!!!



thanks lovey!


*Yesterdays Macros*
2400kcal* / 43% C / 38% P / 19% F
* cheat meal day !! Burgers, Mmmmmm . . . 


*Tuesday 15th April

Upper 1 - 60s RI*

Bent over BB Row - 65lb: 11, 10, 10, 10F

CG Pulldown - 95lb: 12, 10, 8, 7F

Stirrup Grip Cable Row - 65lb: 12, 10, 9, 9F

WG Pulldown - 95lb: 10, 9, 8, 7F

Rack Pulls - 130lb: (Over-over) 8, 8, 8  (over-under) 10, 10

Static Holds - 130lb: (over-over) 17s, 13s, 13s

Shrugs - 130lb: 10, 9, 9, 9F

DB Hammer Curls - 18's: 7, 5, 5, 4F *mangled

*20 mins Rower* @ Anaerobic Threshold (AT)
156-162bpm (81-84%)
4104m @ 2:26.1/500m (20spm)


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 15, 2008)

hey, we were exercise twins today with the rack pulls and BO rows 
i'll bet those CG pull downs hit ya in the lats nice and proper   good work, sambo!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 15, 2008)

that rowing looks killer


----------



## countryboy (Apr 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> *Tuesday 15th April
> 
> Upper 1 - 60s RI*
> 
> ...



Nice Job..  Keep it up!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 15, 2008)

excellent couple of workouts in here Sam. you doing some serious volume! must be killer...great stuff


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 16, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hey, we were exercise twins today with the rack pulls and BO rows
> i'll bet those CG pull downs hit ya in the lats nice and proper   good work, sambo!



I don't have BO 

j/k  Yeah, i knew you would copy me 



b_reed23 said:


> that rowing looks killer



thanks B! I was hanging on for dear life!



countryboy said:


> Nice Job..  Keep it up!



Thanks CB!



Scarface30 said:


> excellent couple of workouts in here Sam. you doing some serious volume! must be killer...great stuff



Thanks Scar! I actually cut my 5 day split down to 4, so although it looks like im doing loads more, i actually have an extra day off if i need it ... which is nice 


*Yesterdays Macros*
1450kcal / 43% C / 40% P / 17% F

*Wednesday 16th April

Cardio only*

30 mins Rower - Upper Threshold 1
6151m @2:26.3/500m  (19spm)
155-163bpm (80-84% of max)

Low carb day today - pish


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> j/k  Yeah, i knew you would copy me



that's right sam.  i get on IM to see what you did before i go the gym.  it's my new split.  i call it, my 'steal sam's ideas split'.


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2008)

How are you liking the diet so far Sam?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 16, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> that's right sam.  i get on IM to see what you did before i go the gym.  it's my new split.  i call it, my 'steal sam's ideas split'.



Thats alright - i knew you did 

i steal all my ideas from Goob and Gaz anyways. I like to think of it as recycling 



katt said:


> How are you liking the diet so far Sam?



It's pish. Utter pants. 

Im not kidding, everytime i sit at my desk im like 'is it time for food yet?' Im trying to write a journal paper and a couple of reports and 3 presentations, so not sitting at my desk isn't really an option.

Well, unless i stand at my desk 

How about you? You must be well over halfway?


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey g[rl, great w/o. Do you do standing or sitting good mornings?


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2008)

hey there pretty lady. 
workouts are looking really good. lots of sets. 
i hope your back feels like mine does today.

we all know how much fun it is to share "DOMS".

he will like that.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 16, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Hey g[rl, great w/o. Do you do standing or sitting good mornings?



Hiya Mate! Hows things??

Yeah, standing GMs are the way forward for me. Feet slightly apart and bending the knees, stop when back is parallel to the floor. Love em 



the other half said:


> hey there pretty lady.
> workouts are looking really good. lots of sets.
> i hope your back feels like mine does today.
> 
> ...



Hiya me lovely!!

Yeah, LOVE back day i do!! Rack pulls really get into my traps, so yes - i have MAJOR DOMS!!


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 16, 2008)

Things are going good. I bet you look good doing them GM too! lol


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> It's pish. Utter pants.
> 
> Im not kidding, everytime i sit at my desk im like 'is it time for food yet?' Im trying to write a journal paper and a couple of reports and 3 presentations, so not sitting at my desk isn't really an option.
> 
> ...




Yep,, I'm in the same boat... eat a meal... half an hour later I'm hungry again... it sucks.. but yeah,, I'm getting there.. I can see progress..


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thats alright - i knew you did
> 
> i steal all my ideas from Goob and Gaz anyways. I like to think of it as recycling


 
From Gaz anyway.  You're workouts make too much sense to be stolen from my madness.

Although you might not like to admit it, some of the more unsavoury mischevous influence you would find in gaz and my journals has also crept in here......


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## SamEaston (Apr 17, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Things are going good. I bet you look good doing them GM too! lol



 Does _anyone_ look good doing them??



katt said:


> Yep,, I'm in the same boat... eat a meal... half an hour later I'm hungry again... it sucks.. but yeah,, I'm getting there.. I can see progress..



Well that's great! At least you know it's worth it. For me, im just at the start of my cut, so i seem to be starving and not yet seeing any results. I know it takes time, i just have to persevere and be patient 



goob said:


> From Gaz anyway.  You're workouts make too much sense to be stolen from my madness.
> 
> Although you might not like to admit it, some of the more unsavoury mischevous influence you would find in gaz and my journals has also crept in here......



Well that's because i just can't keep you out 



b_reed23 said:


>



Hey babe - whats _happnin'??_ 


*Yesterdays macros*
1490kcal / 23% C / 54% P / 23% F

No training today. Someones coming round to fix my central heating and im running around like a headless chicken trying to get my work done before i have to go home and let them in 

I'll try and get round the journals later on


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Well that's because i just can't keep you out



Because you love us too much?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Because you love us too much?



Ach ... you got me 

BTW - WTF is up with that avi?? You look like a pimp 


*Yesterdays Macros*
1400kcal / 47% C / 31% P / 22% F
Low on protein but i didn't really have time to think about it yesterday.


*Friday 17th April

Lower 2 & Rear Delts - 60s RI*

OH Squats - 22lb: 12, 12, 12, 11F

BB Deads - 70lb: 10, 10, 10, 10F

Bulgarian Squats - BW+10lb: 10 ea side, 8, 6, 7F

Leg Extensions - 85lb: 10, 7, 7, 5F

Calf Raises - 145lb: 12, 11, 10, 10F

Rear Delt Flys - 11's: 11, 10, 10, 9F

Behind Neck Military - 16lb: 9, 8, 6, 6F

*20 mins Rower - Upper Threshold 1*
4050m @ 2:28.1/500m @19spm
149-156bpm (77-81% of max)

In and out quick as a flash today. So much to do, so little time.

PROMISE, i'll get round the journals tonight. I know, i know ... 

Thanks for sticking with me guys!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Ach ... you got me
> 
> BTW - WTF is up with that avi?? You look like a pimp




Mwuahaha, the illusion is complete. I need a huge purple hat with a feather in it, haha.

Nice workout! Your body is probably wondering what the hell just happened to it, it was like a whirlwind of dumbells, lol.

I like the inclusion of OH Squats, too  looking good. How do you like them?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

nice w/o, samsamsammysam.  

i with ya on getting around to everyone's journal.  between work, the gym, and studying it's hard to check on everyone, yea?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Mwuahaha, the illusion is complete. I need a huge purple hat with a feather in it, haha.
> 
> Nice workout! Your body is probably wondering what the hell just happened to it, it was like a whirlwind of dumbells, lol.
> 
> I like the inclusion of OH Squats, too  looking good. How do you like them?



Gawd, ive got a mental image now of you looking like some extra in Starsky and Hutch - scarred for life 

Im sure you're the one who started all the OH Squat carry-on?? I remember nicking them off someone, thinking it was a good idea then immediately regretting it 

To tell you the truth, i love 'em. I really do. They're tough as shit, and one of those totally unforgiving exercises that you have to keep completely strict right till the end, otherwise you'll fall over!

Oh, and another question - WTF is an asshat?? Is it a hat for your ass, or a hat with an ass on it?? I don't know, these Welsh ... You're like something off 'Gavin and Stacey' you are 



nadirmg said:


> nice w/o, samsamsammysam.
> 
> i with ya on getting around to everyone's journal.  between work, the gym, and studying it's hard to check on everyone, yea?



Yeah, times sure are hard when you can't skive off work for an hour or two and check out how everyone is doing


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 19, 2008)

*Saturday 19th April

Upper 2 - 60s RI*

Incline Bench Machine* - 40kg: 12, 12, 12  45lb: 8, 8F

Straight Arm Pulldown - 40kg:12, 11, 10, 9F

Unilateral Pulldown - 5kg: 10, 10, 10, 10F

DB Flat Bench - 27's: 7, 6, 6, 6F

CGBP - 45lb: 11, 10, 8, 6F

*20 minutes Rower - Anaerobic Threshold (AT)*
4150m @ 2:24.8/500m  (20spm)
155-160bpm (80-83% of max)

* the gym was absolutely hoaching today, so i was forced to do things i wouldn't normally do out of sheer desperation to get a workout. The gym shuts at 5pm you see, and so i walk in at 3.30pm expecting it to be dead (as normal) except its like every man and his dog is in there - i couldn't believe it  

Hence the 'machine' movement first :thumbdown: It was crap, but i absolutely killed myself on it, so that when i went to do my DB bench (which i normally prioritise), i was trashed and the DB's were wobbling all over the place :laughing:

Anyhow - i got a workout, just in the nick of time too - and that's all that matters


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2008)

The gym was busy, but only because I advertised that you'd be doing your workout naked.

Good workout, especially for a 'makeshift' one.  Weights are definately looking very good.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 20, 2008)

goob said:


> The gym was busy, but only because I advertised that you'd be doing your workout naked.



Oh dear ... imagine standing behind someone who's deadlifting naked 

*Yesterdays macros*
1480kcal / 36% C / 47% P / 17%F

Day off today. Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## kiko (Apr 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Oh dear ... imagine standing behind someone who's deadlifting naked


----------



## StanUk (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice workout Sam, how you finding the OH squats?


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Nice workout Sam, how you finding the OH squats naked?


 
Fixed.

I actually missed that before, great job, OH squats are evil.

How do you do them though?  I found holding a bar was uncomfortable and unnatural.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 20, 2008)

kiko said:


>


 
Indeed 



StanUk said:


> Nice workout Sam, how you finding the OH squats?



Hey Stan the Man!

Loving OH Squats - they're really tough, as i was just saying to Gaz a few posts back. The thing i love most about them is that you can't waver in your strictness of form AT ALL, which is hard when you're on the last reps of the last set and it looks like you're not going to be able to get up off the last one ... 



goob said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I actually missed that before, great job, OH squats are evil.
> 
> How do you do them though?  I found holding a bar was uncomfortable and unnatural.



Thanks for that Gooblet 

Yeah, i use one of the EZ bars, which weigh like ... 10lb or something?? I mean, i started with just BW and holding my hands above my head, like a retard, then started using the empty bar (hands really wide apart - helps with the balance alot better), and now im adding another 10lb or something to them. 

I mean, im never going to be OH squatting 100lb or anything like that, so there's not much more room for improvement with them, but i like them and they really take all my focus and attention to do them right. They're cool


----------



## StanUk (Apr 20, 2008)

lol, naked OH squats would be quite interesting to see!

But yeh, there really tough, and it can leave you in a tricky position when your on the last couple reps and your trying desperatly not to drop the weight on your head


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 21, 2008)

StanUk said:


> But yeh, there really tough, and it can leave you in a tricky position when your on the last couple reps and your trying desperatly not to drop the weight on your head



Im always afraid im going to tip over backwards - i dunno, it just seems to be the way i hold the bar, with my shoulders pulled back. Either way, at least it wouldn't hurt too much dropping only 20lb on myself 


*Yesterdays macros*
1450kcal / 48% C / 32% P / 20% F


*Monday 21st April

Lower 1 and Shoulders - 60s RI*

Front Squats - 90lb: 8, 7, 6, 6F

Good Mornings - 70lb: 10, 10, 10, 10F

Leg Curl - 85lb: 12, 11, 9, 9F

Standing Calf - 130lb: 16F, 13F, 11F, 10F

Internal and External Rotations - 5lb: 2x 8-10 ea side, ea way

DB Militarys - 22's: 12, 10, 7, 6F

Upright Rows - 50lb: 10, 8, 7, 8F

*25 mins Rower UT1*
5158m @ 2:25.5/500m  (20spm)
153-160bpm (79-81% of max)

Upped the weight on Front Squats today - killer. DB Militarys really drained my strength, but it might be time to attempt 26's for this exercise


----------



## katt (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW - nice front squats Sam!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

superb workout Sam! those are some great front squats and GMs!

how are you finding the GMs? whenever I did them, they did hit my glutes and hams quite hard, but I had discomfort in my back so I thought the reward does not out-weigh the risk!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

Solid Front Squats and Militaries, Sam!


----------



## goob (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, excellent front squats, there are many guys that would struggle to do that Sam.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2008)

Those are some STRONG fucking front squats Sam!!!   Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

katt said:


> WOW - nice front squats Sam!!



Hey Katt! Thanks a million - that means alot coming from you. I is happy 



Scarface30 said:


> superb workout Sam! those are some great front squats and GMs!
> 
> how are you finding the GMs? whenever I did them, they did hit my glutes and hams quite hard, but I had discomfort in my back so I thought the reward does not out-weigh the risk!



Hey Scar mate! I love GM's, but i've got to force myself to keep them light. They're like deads in that respect: you could add weight to them quite quickly, BUT if it all comes crashing down you could be out for weeks. So i keep em light and go to parallel - brilliant!



DOMS said:


> Solid Front Squats and Militaries, Sam!



Well hellllooooooo there 

How are you doing?? I've not spoken to you in ages, although if Gaz's sig is to be believed we've been _rather_ busy 



goob said:


> Wow, excellent front squats, there are many guys that would struggle to do that Sam.



 Forget the guys ... *I* was struggling with it!! My face was like a f*cking beetroot by the time i racked that baby 



b_reed23 said:


> Those are some STRONG fucking front squats Sam!!!   Wow!!!!!!!



Aww, you're too kind! Thanks B 


*Yesterdays macros*
1420kcal / 27% C / 47% P / 26% F
Had a bit of a low carb day, didn't mean to, that's just the way it turned out


*Tuesday 22nd April

Upper 1 - 60s RI*

Bent over BB Row - 65lb: 12, 11, 9, 8F

CG Pulldown - 95lb: 12, 10, 8, 8F

WG Cable Row - 65lb: 12, 10, 9, 9F

Shrugs - 130lb: 12, 12  145lb: 10, 10, 10F

WG Pulldown - 95lb: 9, 7, 7, 6F

DB Hammer Curls - 18's: 6, 5, 4, 4F

*20 mins Rowing Anaerobic Threshold*
157-160bpm (81-83% of max)
4154m @ 2:24.4/500m  (21spm)

Meant to do Rack pulls and static holds today but it was one of those (rare) mornings where the gym was quite quiet, but everyone who was there was using all the free weights and the squat rack was busy the whole time. Oh well, i'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

That diet must be workin for ya Sam.. your weights looks awesome!  You're moving on up!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

katt said:


> That diet must be workin for ya Sam.. your weights looks awesome!  You're moving on up!!!!



Sheesh, fanks Katt


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

don't you like CG pulldowns?  me likes 'em!
gettin' up there with high protein macros, sambo.  what do yo usually get most of your protein from?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Sam! Thought i'd drop in and check out your journal.  I'm impressed!!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> don't you like CG pulldowns?  me likes 'em!
> gettin' up there with high protein macros, sambo.  what do yo usually get most of your protein from?



Hiya mate! Yeah, i like 'em - i did some today and they sorted me out good and proper!

Majority of my protein comes from tuna and nuts and cottage cheese, but not all at the same time  



boilermaker said:


> Hey Sam! Thought i'd drop in and check out your journal.  I'm impressed!!  Keep up the good work.



Hey there BM!! So nice of you to drop in!

Thanks for the encouragement mate - appreciate it


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

Tuna... ughh... I'm getting tired of it right now..


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Tuna... ughh... I'm getting tired of it right now..



i told her to switch over to friskies beef and gravy, but she wont do it.


how you doing sammie?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

the only problem is they don't list their nutritional info on the package...how would she know how much protein she's taking in????


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Tuna... ughh... I'm getting tired of it right now..



Nah, i love tuna. I have really low fat mayo and some sweetcorn mixed in, mmmmm yummy. Also some red peppers chopped up in it is lovely too!



the other half said:


> i told her to switch over to friskies beef and gravy, but she wont do it.
> 
> how you doing sammie?



Isn't that dog food?? I dunno - after a few weeks of cutting, i'd probably eat dog food 

Im doing great thank you! Busy at work and that, but nothing unexpected. Hows yourself? 


*Yesterdays Macros*
1440kcal / 23% C / 45% P / 32% F


*Wednesday 23rd April

Odds and Ends Workout!*

Rack Pulls - 130lb: 10, 9, 8, 8F  _over-over grip_

Static Holds - 130lb: 16s, 20s, 20s _over-over grip_

Lat Raises - 11's: 12, 9, 7, 7F

*s/s with*

Bent over Straight Arm DB Row - 11lb: 12, 9, 9, 7F

*HIIT Rower*
163-170bpm (84-88%)

Was supposed to be a day off today but because the rack was busy yesterday and i couldn't find the right DB's on Monday, i decided to just do a little catch-up workout today. Only took 40 minutes so it was nice to be in and out in such a short time!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Rack Pulls - 130lb: 10, 9, 8, 8F  _over-over grip_
> 
> Static Holds - 130lb: 16s, 20s, 20s _over-over grip_



man, those over-over grips will give your grip strength a run for its money!  nice.

tuna - i looooove tuna.  i like mixing it with low-fat mayo, some onions, then sprinkle it with low fat cheese and bake it in the oven for a bit.  comes out all melty and delicious!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 23, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> man, those over-over grips will give your grip strength a run for its money!  nice.
> 
> tuna - i looooove tuna.  i like mixing it with low-fat mayo, some onions, then sprinkle it with low fat cheese and bake it in the oven for a bit.  comes out all melty and delicious!



Mate - that sounds mighty fine. You and i are on the same food wavelength


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

Lots of grip-heavy stuff there, nice


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 23, 2008)

MMMmmmm....Tuna with some fat free miracle whip, some pickle juice, and cheese in a whole wheat wrap


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Well hellllooooooo there
> 
> How are you doing?? I've not spoken to you in ages, although if Gaz's sig is to be believed we've been _rather_ busy



Hey beautiful!

I'm still unemployed, but I'm making do by creating websites for companies.  I've come to the conclusion that I have to start my own company because there just aren't any jobs in this crappy city.

On the upside, my options trading is going alone quite well.  I placed my fourth trade on Monday.  It's a JUN 50 straddle on NRG.  So both my third and fourth trade are making me money. w00t!

I'm going to steal Gaz's sig.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

^


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 23, 2008)

I like those tuna creations in the foil packs by starkist.  they don't even need mayo.  Or a can opener, or draining.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Hey beautiful!
> 
> I'm still unemployed, but I'm making do by creating websites for companies. I've come to the conclusion that I have to start my own company because there just aren't any jobs in this crappy city.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks sexy. 



Great workout mistress Sam, you must be an olympic standard rower by now?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 24, 2008)

*Yesterdays Macros*
1340kcal / 43% C / 40% P / 17% F


Cardio only today
30 minutes Rowing - STEADY STATE
6017m @ 2:29.6/500m  19spm
147-155bpm (76-80% of max)


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Hey beautiful!
> 
> I'm still unemployed, but I'm making do by creating websites for companies.  I've come to the conclusion that I have to start my own company because there just aren't any jobs in this crappy city.
> 
> ...



Aw, glad to hear things are going well for you mate - brilliant!

Yeah, Gaz's sig ... well i've had worse things wrong with my ass than DOMS 





boilermaker said:


> I like those tuna creations in the foil packs by starkist.  they don't even need mayo.  Or a can opener, or draining.



Or a fork! ... down in one 



goob said:


> Great workout mistress Sam, you must be an olympic standard rower by now?



Ha ha - you kidding me?? To even get accepted for the training you have to be 5'11 or over. Im 3 inches short of that, believe me, that bugged me for a very long time 

So now i lift weights instead


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 24, 2008)

keepin' it strong in here as usual, sam!
so how's your cut going?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 25, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> keepin' it strong in here as usual, sam!
> so how's your cut going?



Its going alright mate, thanks for asking. I am quite hungry most of the time though, so it's psycologically difficult, but i jsut need to bear in mind what i want to achieve and remember that miracles don't happen overnight and i'll be fine 

What about yourself? How you getting on?

I feel bad, i havent' been round the journals in a couple of days ... must get my finger out ...


*Yesterdays Macros*
1580kcal* / 36% C / 43% P / 21% F
I had a really long day yesterday so i needed a bit more food!

*Friday 25th April

Lower 2 & Rear Delts*

OH Squats - 25lb: 10, 10, 8, 8F

BB Deads - 70lb: 12, 9, 9, 9F

Bulgarians - 10lb plate: 8, 8, 8, 8F _each leg_

Leg Extensions - 85lb: 10, 8, 8, 7F

Rear Delt Flys - 11's: 9, 8, 7, 8F

Behind Neck Military - 20lb: 12, 11, 9, 8F

*20 mins X Trainer - low intensity*
135-146bpm (70-76% of max)

Done. Doing a presentation today for some supervisors at uni so im stressing ... just a little


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, Gaz's sig ... well i've had worse things wrong with my ass than DOMS



Elaborate?

...please


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

Your legs are going to kill tomorrow by the looks of that!

And dont worry, the presentation will rock! And if they dont like it you can snap them in half


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya Sam!  Your workout is impressive, but it's the cut that you're doing that simply incredible.

I have never been able to cut.  At least, not for more than two days. 

Great job!


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamEaston*
> 
> 
> 
> _Yeah, Gaz's sig ... well i've had worse things wrong with my ass than DOMS _


 


You kinky, kinky devil. Always knew you liked to walk on the wild side. 

Excellent workout. Are the bulgarians getting easier yet?


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

are all the journals turning in to this, or is it just when goob shows up? or gaz? or doms? or me? 

have fun with the presentation. if that is possible.

i think some one is gonna need a good lower body massage tonight.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> are all the journals turning in to this, or is it just when goob shows up? or gaz? or doms? or me?
> 
> have fun with the presentation. if that is possible.
> 
> i think some one is gonna need a good lower body massage tonight.


 
Hmm.. there does seem to be a common denominator(s).......



I hope your entering TD2008 sam?


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Great workout...  Keep it up.

the end will justify the means...


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 25, 2008)

solid workouts in here Sam! those are some nice static holds too!

hope the presentation went well...I always sucked at those...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Sister Sam, still doing it to it I see!!! Keep it up, and Best Wishes w/your presentation!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

*Yesterdays macros*
1350kcal / 49% C / 40% P / 11% F
Im bloody starving 

Sunday and Monday are low carb days because i have to fit them in before i go up to Glasgow on Tuesday, and doing low carb while you're away on business is near to impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Saturday 26th April - Upper 2*

DB Flat Bench - 27's: 10, 7, 7, 8F

DB Incline - 22's: 9, 8, 7, 7F

Front Plate Raises - 22lb: 9, 8, 7, 7F

CGBP - 45lb: 13, 12, 10, 9F

WGBP - 45lb: 10, 9, 9, 8F

DB Incline Flys - 18's: 8, 8, 7, 8F

HIIT Rowing 10 mins
1 min@22spm, 1 min @ 28spm
160-170bpm (84-88% of max)

Over and out


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Elaborate?
> 
> ...please



Well . . . . . 



Gazhole said:


> Your legs are going to kill tomorrow by the looks of that!
> 
> And dont worry, the presentation will rock! And if they dont like it you can snap them in half



This is true! My legs were pretty sore, but the DOMS isnt as bad these days as when i first started Bulgarians. Mmmm, maybe time to throw some other crazy ass movement into the mix . . . 



DOMS said:


> Hiya Sam!  Your workout is impressive, but it's the cut that you're doing that simply incredible.
> 
> I have never been able to cut.  At least, not for more than two days.
> 
> Great job!



thanks mate, but believe me .. a cut is very much what i need to do. When im done with my cut and im happy with my weight, im going to post before and after pics and i'll tell you a little story about how i ended up in such a state. Until then, im pretty much starving *shrugs*



goob said:


> You kinky, kinky devil. Always knew you liked to walk on the wild side.
> 
> Excellent workout. Are the bulgarians getting easier yet?



Hee hee, knew that would get all your imaginations flared up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, as i said to Gaz there, the Bulgarians are getting a bit easier but the main thing i notice is that im not suffering quite so much with DOMS the following couple of days. Time for a new weapon of mass destruction i reckon ...



the other half said:


> are all the journals turning in to this, or is it just when goob shows up? or gaz? or doms? or me?
> 
> have fun with the presentation. if that is possible.
> 
> i think some one is gonna need a good lower body massage tonight.



Thanks OH - the presentation went fine, it was the questions afterwards that went on for ages. That's always the worst part, when you've done a presentation you just wanna get out of the room and as far away as possible!!



countryboy said:


> Great workout...  Keep it up.
> 
> the end will justify the means...



I hope so CB, i really do!



Scarface30 said:


> solid workouts in here Sam! those are some nice static holds too!
> 
> hope the presentation went well...I always sucked at those...



Thanks mate - those static holds gave me the worst forearm DOMS i think i've ever had (probably because i did them over-over). Im soooooo doing them again!!



Archangel said:


> Sister Sam, still doing it to it I see!!! Keep it up, and Best Wishes w/your presentation!!!



Aww, thanks Arch


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

Workouts showing no ill effects of your starvation.


Good stuff Sam, and good luck in Glasgow.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2008)

speaking of starvation....what kind of progress are you making??


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Workouts showing no ill effects of your starvation.
> 
> Good stuff Sam, and good luck in Glasgow.



Thanks alot love! The presentation is on Wednesday and i go up home tomorrow - should be fun 



b_reed23 said:


> speaking of starvation....what kind of progress are you making??



Im 5lb down from when i started 2 weeks ago, which is good progress but more importantly my bf% is down by 5% - well chuffed 

I reckon i've got about 8 more weeks, there or thereabouts, until i do my update pics 


*Yesterdays macros*
1330kcal / 48% P / 21% C / 31% F
Yes - another low carb day yesterday and today 

*Monday 28th April - Lower 1 & Shoulders*

Front Squats - 90lb: 9, 7, 7, 6F

RDL's - 80lb: 12, 12, 12, 12

Leg Curl - 85lb: 11, 9, 8, 7F

Calf Raises - 130lb: 17F, 14F, 12F, 10F

Int & Ext Rotations - 5lb: 2x 8-10 each side each way

DB Military Press - 22's: 12, 10, 6, 5F*
_*still very fatigued from saturdays chest session so my strength went out the window on this one_

Upright Row - 50lb: 10, 8, 8, 7F

Lat Raises - 13's: 8, 7, 6, 6F

HIIT Rower - 1 min@22spm, 1 min@ 28spm  X5
2507m @ 2:17.5/500m avg

Heart rate monitor battery ran out today so my heart rate was either 60bpm or 240bpm, neither of which was particularly representative of my work rate! Time to get a new battery methinks!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 28, 2008)

Great job with the workout...  



SamEaston said:


> ...
> 
> Im 5lb down from when i started 2 weeks ago, which is good progress but more importantly my bf% is down by 5% - well chuffed
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

wow....5%, that's awsome Sam!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks a million guys


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks a million guys


 
You've thanked a million guys????????


In what way? Surely thats a record, there must be an alternate career out there for you.  Maybe in the 'film' industry?

Front squats are positvely stomping!  Brilliant workout Sam, the weights are really impressive.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2008)

nice work sam!! 'bout 8 weeks, huh?  that's kinda the time frame i'm on.  taking a vacation to the beach with my wife and another couple.  hope to be unfat by then, lol.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Great job on the workout!

Even more so on the cutting.  Five pounds in two weeks?  Outstanding!

I went on a cut today.  Right between breakfast and lunch.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 28, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> wow....5%, that's awsome Sam!!!!



NO JOKE! that's dedication! WOW!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

did someone say film???  Sam you just bring yourself...I'll bring the camera!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 29, 2008)

goob said:


> You've thanked a million guys????????
> 
> In what way? Surely thats a record, there must be an alternate career out there for you.  Maybe in the 'film' industry?
> 
> Front squats are positvely stomping!  Brilliant workout Sam, the weights are really impressive.



 You're a filthy bugger you are!

However, im not certain there are a million guys out there who deserve to be thanked, if you know what i mean ... 



boilermaker said:


> nice work sam!! 'bout 8 weeks, huh?  that's kinda the time frame i'm on.  taking a vacation to the beach with my wife and another couple.  hope to be unfat by then, lol.



Unfat! LOL ... yeah, it's a good goal!



DOMS said:


> Great job on the workout!
> 
> Even more so on the cutting.  Five pounds in two weeks?  Outstanding!
> 
> I went on a cut today.  Right between breakfast and lunch.



 Yeah, im starving though ... 



thewicked said:


> NO JOKE! that's dedication! WOW!



Thanks Wicked! 



b_reed23 said:


> did someone say film???  Sam you just bring yourself...I'll bring the camera!!



Honestly, you're getting as bad as Goob these days ... 

... oh no wait ... that's Gaz 



*Yesterdays macros*
1420kcal / 18% C / 46% P / 37% F
*low carb day yesterday - killer!

*Tuesday 29th April - Upper 1*

WG Pullups - BW-35kg: 12, 7, 6F

CG Pulldown - 95lb: 10, 8, 8, 7F

WG Cable Row - 70lb: 9, 9, 8, 8F

Bent over BB Row - 65lb: 10, 10, 9, 9F

Rack Pulls - 130lb: 10, 9, 8, 7F *grip fails first

Static Holds - 130lb: (over-over) 21secF, 16sF, 16sF, 15sF

DB Hammer Curls - 16's: 10, 6, 6, 5F

No time for cardio today. Im off up to Edinburgh in about an hour, then over to Glasgow tomorrow to do my presentation at the university. I'll go to the gym at home on Thursday morning (cardio only since their weights are shite) then i'll be back on Thursday night, and back to normal proceedings on Friday!

Have fun now and WISH ME LUCK!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck, Sam! 

Great workout, too! You're pushing 100lbs on most of your lifts now, you and your damned PRs...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Great workout...

good luck on the presentation!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

> Honestly, you're getting as bad as Goob these days ...
> 
> ... oh no wait ... that's Gaz


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


>


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Great w/o's Sister Sam, and congrats on the cut too!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 30, 2008)

goob said:


>



that's about what? the 150th appearance of that smiley in the past week? lol

great workout above Sam static holds are looking great too. you should try with with DBs sometime. I've always found I get better training for my grip when I used DBs for the static holds...that's just me though


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

176 and counting...


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

hope the presentation went well!

oooh, static holds!  i hear ya on the grip strength for rack pulls.  i refuse to resort to straps though.  that'd be the easy way, but it wouldn't be the cowboy way.

and seriously whats up with all the prs?  aren't you supposed to be cutting???


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 30, 2008)

she's trying to make the rest of us look bad


----------



## boilermaker (May 1, 2008)

hey sam  bet you feel better getting that presentation over with.  hope it went well!!


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> she's trying to make the rest of us look bad


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

Trying??? Looks more like she IS DOING!!! Best Wishes Sister Sam, hope all is well in Sammyland!!!


----------



## SamEaston (May 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Great workout, too! You're pushing 100lbs on most of your lifts now, you and your damned PRs...



Thanks Gaz - what PR's??? 



countryboy said:


> Great workout...
> 
> good luck on the presentation!



Thank you CB!



Archangel said:


> Great w/o's Sister Sam, and congrats on the cut too!!!



Thanks Arch - i've a long way to go yet!



Scarface30 said:


> that's about what? the 150th appearance of that smiley in the past week? lol
> 
> great workout above Sam static holds are looking great too. you should try with with DBs sometime. I've always found I get better training for my grip when I used DBs for the static holds...that's just me though



Nah, i can't be bothered with DB's for grip. I load up the rack anyway for Rack Pulls so i just do the holds right after that.



nadirmg said:


> hope the presentation went well!
> 
> oooh, static holds!  i hear ya on the grip strength for rack pulls.  i refuse to resort to straps though.  that'd be the easy way, but it wouldn't be the cowboy way.
> 
> and seriously whats up with all the prs?  aren't you supposed to be cutting???



Presentation went fine, thank you my dear! Straps are not going to help me at the moment! If i used straps, my grip would be absolutely shocking within a couple of weeks ... it's bad enough as it is! Then what happens if you forget your straps one day?? No workout?? Yeah right ...



b_reed23 said:


> she's trying to make the rest of us look bad



Me?? I couldn't possibly 



boilermaker said:


> hey sam  bet you feel better getting that presentation over with.  hope it went well!!



I feel loads better, thank you!! It was weighing on my mind for ages, but now i can forget about it ... till the next one 


*Friday 2nd May - Lower 2 and Rear Delts*

BB Deads - 80lb: 12, 12, 12, 12F

Split Squats - 80lb: 10, 8, 7, 6F

OH Squats - 27lb: 10, 9, 8, 8F

Calf Raises - 165lb: 10, 10, 10, 10F

Rear Delt Flys - 11's: 10, 10, 10, 9F

Behind Neck Military - 22lb: 10, 7, 5, 6F

*30 mins X Trainer AT*
heart rate 155-165bpm

Death 

Everything is back to normal now, even though i had loads of my mammys cooking when iwent home  Oh dear, fucked up the diet again ...


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

welcome back sam!  glad to hear the presentation went well.  
good to be back at your home gym, yeah?


----------



## goob (May 2, 2008)

Hey gorgeous.  Looks like the presentation went badly and you took out all that built up aggression on the weight room.

Awesome stuff Miss Easton.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

Nothin like home cookin!!! Good lookin w/o too Sister Sam!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

Mom's cooking..   MMMMMmmmmmmm....

Welcome back!  way to hit it...


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

*Yesterdays macros*
1360kcal / 45% P / 22% C / 33% F


*Saturday 3rd May - Upper 2*

DB Flat Bench - 27's: 10, 10, 8, 8F

DB Incline Bench - 22's: 10, 7, 9, 6F

Front Plate Raises - 22lb: 10, 9, 8, 8F

WGBP - 45lb: 15, 13, 11, 11F

1 Arm Tricep Pushdown - 12lb: 12, 12, 10, 8F

*20 mins XTrainer*
~160bpm

God, i could barely finish that stint on the cross-trainer. It was one of those sessions which was just Hell from start to finish, y'know. My legs are killing me after yesterday and that cardio almost finished me off completely ...


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> welcome back sam!  glad to hear the presentation went well.
> good to be back at your home gym, yeah?



Thanks Nads, its great to get back into the swing of things. My own gym is like a home from home for me, christ im in there almost every day!



goob said:


> Hey gorgeous.  Looks like the presentation went badly and you took out all that built up aggression on the weight room.
> 
> Awesome stuff Miss Easton.



Aww thanks hunny  Yeah, the presentation went okay but the audience was all wrong!! I was presenting to a load of immunologists about molecular biology ... they were like 'yeah, but what about the host response??' Oh well, it's good to get the practice you know 



Archangel said:


> Nothin like home cookin!!! Good lookin w/o too Sister Sam!!!



Thanks Arch - my Mammys cooking is the best! I went up with the best of intentions, don't eat much food ... you know? But when it came down to it, she went to all this effort and i just couldn't turn it down. It was yummy!! 


countryboy said:


> Mom's cooking..   MMMMMmmmmmmm....
> 
> Welcome back!  way to hit it...



Thanks CB! Although i feel like something hit me ...



... like a truck


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> God, i could barely finish that stint on the cross-trainer. It was one of those sessions which was just Hell from start to finish, y'know. My legs are killing me after yesterday and that cardio almost finished me off completely ...



But you did it!  Nice going! 

I feel your pain.  My legs are all kinds of messed up today because of yesterday's workout.


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

Like the way your always going to failure in your last set. 

Also, 20 mins on one of those X trainers would have killed the best of us.  No wonder you can't walk.


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> But you did it!  Nice going!
> 
> I feel your pain.  My legs are all kinds of messed up today because of yesterday's workout.



I did it YAY!

I think we all feel each others pain in that sense !! Exept Goob and Gaz, who just feel each other.



goob said:


> Like the way your always going to failure in your last set.
> 
> Also, 20 mins on one of those X trainers would have killed the best of us.  No wonder you can't walk.



Thanks Goob, i read an article about failure training and it said that the optimum number of sets to go to failure for muscle growth is one. I've got to admit, even though im training with weights less these days, i do feel like im getting more out of my workouts.

I do like the cross trainers, i have to say. Normally i would be on the rower but my heart rate monitor died and the cross trainer has a transmitter in which can interface with my chest strap, so i can follow my heart rate on that without tracking it manually.

Goddam heart rate monitor ... supposed to last 2 years, i got 16 months out of it ...


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I did it YAY!
> 
> I think we all feel each others pain in that sense !! Exept Goob and Gaz, who just feel each other.
> 
> ...


 

 But only when I wear wool.


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

goob said:


> But only when I wear wool.



comedy


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

wow!  nice workout on so little calories, sam.  no wonder you were dying...
have you seen my update pictures yet???


----------



## countryboy (May 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> ....
> 
> but my heart rate monitor died and the cross trainer has a transmitter in which can interface with my chest strap, so i can follow my heart rate on that without tracking it manually.
> 
> Goddam heart rate monitor ... supposed to last 2 years, i got 16 months out of it ...



Hello!

I have been thinking about getting a monitor..  not needed soon, just in the "thinking / research" phase..

1.  What brand / type do you have?  Would you recommend (even with the failure)..
2.  Do you have any experience with others brands / makes?

any input would be great...


Keep up the great work..!


----------



## SamEaston (May 4, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> wow!  nice workout on so little calories, sam.  no wonder you were dying...
> have you seen my update pictures yet???



I did - i just looked at them now!

You look great, i actually can't believe the difference in your back in (what seems) such a short space of time. I mean, you've done really well, but you have been training your socks off so that's expected, right?!

I see you've come up with a whole new set of goals now too ... onward and upward eh 



countryboy said:


> I have been thinking about getting a monitor..  not needed soon, just in the "thinking / research" phase..
> 
> 1.  What brand / type do you have?  Would you recommend (even with the failure)..
> 2.  Do you have any experience with others brands / makes?
> ...



Hiya Dennis 

I have only ever had one heart rate monitor and it was a Polar. I did alot of research before i bought mine, especially among real athletes as i was training competitively at the time, and the brand which was mentioned the most (for athletes) was Polar. I've got to say it's been great to have it, but since i stopped rowing so much i haven't really used all of it's functions, so a more basic model would do me now. I paid alot of money for mine, but like i say, a more basic one would do me fine now, im sure you could get a really good Polar one with basic functions for a reasonable price, although i know Nike, Adidas etc all do them too. 

For me, all i need is the ability to take my heart rate and to record it as a training session inside the unit. Also i find it useful to have one which can 'test' your max heart rate as one of it's functions, and then every session you do that's recorded on the unit comes back with a percentage of the maximum heart rate you were working at. I use that as a measure of intensity. 

Like i say, you can get all sorts of great ones which interface with your computer and give you printouts of your workout, or ones which you can program to bleep at you if you work below threshold etc, but it's really up to you. If you google 'Polar heart rate monitors' you'll get eye-popping choice. But for me, they are the best brand.

Oh and by the way, buying a heart rate monitor was probably the best desicion i ever made in terms of my fitness. It allows you to work at the right intensity and gives you a far more accurate idea of how hard you worked in a particular session. I can't recommend them highly enough!

Let me know what you end up deciding on 



*Yesterdays macros*
1400kcal / 44% P / 20% C / 36% F

No training today as it is Sunday. I am going to work though - as usual  - so no rest for the wicked.

No workout tomorrow either - alas. It is a bank holiday in the UK (or maybe just in England ... hmmm) so my gym is closed. Not to worry, i'll hit it as normal on Tuesday!

Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

Sam

great workout on the previous page, I bet your chest and tris were "thanking" you after that. great cardio work too


----------



## goob (May 4, 2008)

^^^ I'd 'pet' Sam's chest too......


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2008)

Good lookin w/o Sister Sam!!! I would/could NEVER turn down some home cookin either, LOL!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2008)

Your diet control is envy worthy. 

Out of curiosity, what holiday was it?  May Day?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

a couple days of rest will do ya good Sammie!!!


----------



## SamEaston (May 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> Sam
> 
> great workout on the previous page, I bet your chest and tris were "thanking" you after that. great cardio work too



Hiya love! Yeah, they were pretty sore the following day. Strangely my chest is always more affected by DOMS than anything else?? Weird??



goob said:


> ^^^ I'd 'pet' Sam's chest too......



Feel free ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o Sister Sam!!! I would/could NEVER turn down some home cookin either, LOL!!!



Thanks Arch - i know!!! Thing was, Mum always goes to such an effort when i go home. She always cooks things i love, and makes these brilliant desserts too, when really i wouldn't mind something plain, especially when im trying to cut back. Oh well ... i can't imagine a time when i would ever turn it down either!



DOMS said:


> Your diet control is envy worthy.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what holiday was it?  May Day?



Thanks DOMS, but it's payback really for months of overdoing it while on my strength training program. My strength went up, but so did the size of my belly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, i've only myself to blame.

Yeah, its may day bank holiday today, and surprisingly enough the sun is making a rare appearance !! Happy days!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






b_reed23 said:


> a couple days of rest will do ya good Sammie!!!



Yeah, nice rest from the gym, even more time to work 

Can you tell, im putting off even starting. Oh well, better get to it


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

yikes!  1400 cals!?!?!  i'll eat some extra food for you!
you are hellaciously dedicated to that diet... 

enjoy the day off, sam!  may day isn't a national holiday here in the U.S., but may 5th is 'cinco de mayo' and among hispanics.  lol the sun's out, huh?  my sister always complains about how she never sees enough sun.

soak it up and get back with your bad self tomo!


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info Sammie...

I have previously done research on the HRM's and Polar is the most recommended...  (also should interface with the Eliptical / Treadmill's at the gym)..  

I need to work on swimming as well...  (can do it, just not "effective" enough)..  so waterproof may come down to an option.  although I am not a competitive athlete so there is no need for the top of the line options..  

I am a techno junky so the interface with the computer would be nice!  Similar to what I do with one of my bottom timers for scuba..  I download my profile to work on gas consumption, safety stops, etc.  Great to put a visual perspective on it later..

Thanks again, I will let you know if / when I decide on something..

-Dennis


----------



## boilermaker (May 5, 2008)

Hi Sam!

CB: I like my polar F6.  It does what i need it to do and more that I don't ever use.  For me it will only matter that its waterproof to some scuba diver who finds it if I ever drop it in the lake.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 5, 2008)

goob said:


> ^^^ I'd 'pet' Sam's chest too......





did you see my typo?? because at first when I typed the message I said "...I pet your chest..." then caught it, and changed it...I guess I should have left it...lol


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

hey sammie, 
you can always ship some of those fine desserts over here. im just looking out for your best interest.


----------



## katt (May 8, 2008)

Taking a couple days off Sam?


----------



## nadirmg (May 8, 2008)

earth to sam....


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

.


----------



## goob (May 8, 2008)

I'll untie her when I'm finished.....


----------



## SamEaston (May 10, 2008)

goob said:


> I'll untie her when I'm finished.....



Classic 

Nad - did you just poke me???  


I know, i know ... i've not had a minute to sit on my fat arse this week at all. Honestly, my life at the moment is a madhouse!

So, workouts have continued as normal (of course! I'm never too busy to go to the gym ... i just get up even earlier!) , as has my cut. Heres how it went:

*Tuesday 6th May - Lower1 & Shoulders*

Front Squats - 90lb : 8, 8, 7, 6F
RDL's -  90lb:  12, 12, 10, 10F
Leg Curl - 85lb: 12, 9, 8, 8F
Internal & External Rotations - 5lb : 2x10 each side, each way
DB Military Press - 22's : 12, 10, 7, 6F
Upright Rows - 50lb : 9, 8, 7, 7F
Lat Raises - 13's : 11, 9, 7, 7F

Cardio - 20 mins X trainer @160bpm

Macros = 1420kcal / 53% P / 20% C / 27% F


*Wednesday 7th May - Upper 1*

WG Cable Row - 70lb : 12, 11, 9, 8F
WG Pulldown - 90lb : 12, 10, 9, 9F
Seated Calves - 110lb : 3 sets to failure
Bent over BB Row - 65lb : 12, 12, 11, 10F
CG Pulldown - 90lb : 12, 9, 9, 8F
Rack Pulls - 130lb : 9, 9, 8, 7F
DB hammers - 13s : 13, 9, 8, 7F

Cardio - 20 mins Bike @ 160bpm

Macros = 1450kcal / 49% P / 22% C / 29% F


*Thursday 8th May - Cardio only*

Rower - 30 mins 
6195m @ 2:25.6/500m (20spm)
Avg hr = 155bpm

Macros = 1430kcal / 47% P* / 19% C / 34% F
* 3rd day low carb in a row . . . uuugggghhh


*Saturday 11th May - Legs and Shoulders combo*

OH Squats - 25lb : 10, 10, 9, 8F
Abductors - 65lb : 13, 12, 10F
Adductors - 60lb : 12, 11, 9F
RDL's - 70lb : 12, 12, 11, 10F
Standing Calf Raises - 154lb : 15, 12, 10, 9F
Rear Delt Flys - 11's : 13, 11, 9, 9F
Behind Neck Military (Smith) - 22lb : 10, 7, 6, 5F
Bullhorn Grip Cable Row - 70lb : 10, 10, 10, 9F
WGBP - 55lb : 15, 12, 9, 9F

No cardio - no time 


Okay, so there you go. I don't know if i told you but i got a place on a really good course which starts tomorrow. It's a residential course for a full week (on the molecular basis of bacterial infection, if you're interested), which means i won't be in the gym now for a full week, and even worse, i'll have to eat what they give me. It's okay though, im taking my protein supplies with me!

So sorry i havent been on all week, but i've been trying to get all my work up to date so i can go off for a week. Hope you're all okay


----------



## nadirmg (May 10, 2008)

she finally shows herself!!  sam, that's great news about the course this week.  yes, PLEASE at _least_ make sure you get enough protein!  enjoy the course!

we'll be here, getting sexier.


----------



## goob (May 11, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> we'll be here, getting sexier.


 

...and some of us will be trying to get _less _sexy.  It's tough at the top.


No adverse effects from those workouts, looking very solid as usual.

Take your running shoes with you, and fire off for some cardio when you get the chance.   the week off will probably do you some good.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)

have a fun week Sam!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's and Best Wishes to you Sister Sam!!!


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

you can only do what you can do Sam...  just try to avoid the donut's... lol


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)




----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

Sam.  Where art thou, thy fiesty maiden?


----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

the other half said:


>


 
I hope this smiley is not an indication of OH and katt's sexual preferences.




If so, I think you and katt will be getting a lot .....er...more intimate......while he watches.....


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

goob said:


> I hope this smiley is not an indication of OH and katt's sexual preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

hey just trying to spread cheer. and no thats not the name of my penis.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## 1quick1 (May 19, 2008)

Hey Sam


----------



## boilermaker (May 20, 2008)

sam


----------



## SamEaston (May 28, 2008)

Oh dear guys! I've been gone for so long i got an email from IM asking me to come back!! Gawd!

Actually, there's no excuse except that i've been dead busy. The course went really well and last week i was invigilating the main UCL exams and trying to catch up on my work, and write a journal paper at the same time. I just havent had a minute!

Of course, life at the gym is as normal. here's the update ... brace yourself ...

*Monday 19th May - Lower 1 + Shoulders*

Front Squats  - 90lb: 6, 5, 4F   s/s with
DB Militarys - 22's: 10, 8, 6F
RDL's - 40kg: 12, 11, 10F  s/s with
Lat Raises - 13lb: 10, 9, 8F
Leg Curl - 85lb: 12, 10, 8F
Upright Row - 50lb: 10, 9, 8F
Standing Calf Raises - 130lb: 15, 11, 10, 10F

*25 min X Trainer @ 160bpm*


*Tuesday 20th May - Upper 1*

Bullhorn Grip Row - 65lb: 11, 11, 10, 10F
DB Incline Bench - 27s: 12, 8, 6, 4F
Bent over BB Row - 65lb: 12, 12, 10, 9F
Front Plate Raises - 22lb: 10, 10, 8, 7F
WG Cable Row - 70lb: 12, 10, 9, 9F
Decline Bench - 16s: 12, 12, 12, 10F

*Running - 2 x 1mile/2 mins rest.* 


*Wednesday 21st May - Random + Cardio*

BH Grip Row - (50lb): 12, 12  (60lb): 12, 12  (70lb) 8F
DB Flys - 16s : 8, 7, 5F
Cable Side Bend - 25lb: 10, 10, 10 (ea side)

*30 mins X trainer 160bpm*
20 mins stretching


*Thursday 22nd May - Lower2 + Rear Delts*

Deadlifts - 75lb: 12, 12, 12, 11F
Bulgarians -BW: 10  (15lb) 8, 6F
OH Squats - 30lb: 10, 9, 8F
Standing Calf Raises - 150lb: 14, 11, 9, 8F
Behind Neck Military Press - 22lb: 11, 8, 7, 6F
Rear Delt Flys - 11s: 10, 9, 8, 7F

*Sprints Treadmill
10 x 50s run/ 60s walk*


*Friday 23rd May - Cardio only*

30 mins Rower 
6300m @ 2:23.0/500m  20spm


*Saturday 24th May - Upper 2*

DB Militarys - 27s: 9, 6, 6F
Seated Lat Raises - 13s: 9, 7, 6F
WG Pulldown - 90lb: 11, 8, 8F
Bullhorn Grip Row - (60lb) 10 (65) 10 (70) 10
Decline DB Bench - 27s: 10, 9, 8F
Tricep Pushdown (30lb) 11 (37.5lb) 10, 9  (45lb) 5, 4F

*15 minute Bike*


*Tuesday 27th May - Lower 1*

Leg Press (130lb) 12  (150lb) 12  (170lb) 11 (190lb) 9  (210lb) 7F
Leg Curl (85lb) 11  (95lb) 9, 7F
Leg Extension (75lb) 12  (85lb) 10  (95lb) 8
Hip Flexion 15lb : 10, 10, 8F (ea side)
Cable Side Bends - 25lb: 10, 10, 10F (ea side)

*45 minutes X trainer @160-164bpm*


*Wednesday 28th May - Upper 1*

Bullhorn Grip Row - 70lb: 12, 11, 11, 10F
DB Decline Bench - 27s: 13, 11, 9, 8F
Bent over BB Row - 70lb: 10, 10, 9F
DB Militarys - 22s: 12, 9, 7, 6F
Lying Lat Raises - 13lb: 6, 6, 5 (ea side)
CG Pulldown - 90lb: 12, 10, 9F
DB Hammers - 18s: 8, 7, 6, 5F

*30 mins X Trainer @ 160-164bpm *


----------



## SamEaston (May 28, 2008)

So, i've decided ive been a bit of a lazy bitch recently, well since quitting the rowing really, so i decided to give myself a bit of a challenge. I've entered myself into a 5k race on the 6th July to give myself something to work towards. 

Now most of you might think, 'well that's not going to be very difficult, is it??'. But actually, i can't run to save my life. 

I used to run a bit last year, and i got to the stage where i could run for 30-40 mins without too much trouble (that's alot for me - remember i did a weight-bearing sport for years, running kills my knees and hips!). I started running again last week and almost died! I think the problem is that i've put on so much mass on my legs that i can barely lift them! The day after my first session i could feel the hip flexion muscles were in so much pain!

Then, last week disaster struck. I was doing Bulgarians and went over on my ankle. The inside of my ankle now hurts like hell and i could barely walk for 3 days, hence the crappy leg workout yesterday 

I went out at the weekend though (even with a sore ankle - which didn't help ), to Pacha which was fab! And Im going up to Glasgow next weekend to a dance festival which will be good fun. Then another 3 weeks and im off to the Lake District for a weeks walking then a week then it's the 5k. Loads going on!

So that's my chat. Hope you're all great! Thanks for keeping my journal alive - you're all brilliant!

I'll come a-visiting later on and see how sexy you've all become while i've been away


----------



## the other half (May 28, 2008)

well dont let us keep you from having fun. there is alot more to life than IM. 
oh shit did i just say that.

take it easy on that ankle. maybe just find a really cute guy to ice it and to use as a support. that way he wont think that you are being slutty for hanging all over him.


----------



## katt (May 28, 2008)

Don't feel bad Sam... I can't run to save my life..   but that's cool that you've entered a race!   Same with us,, we need some motivation to keep up going or else we start slacking...


----------



## goob (May 28, 2008)

Hey hey sexy.

If your running prep gets a little slack, I'll get the **** out and **** you with it.

***= _Fill in the blanks game, winner gets a good_ ****


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> well dont let us keep you from having fun. there is alot more to life than IM.
> oh shit did i just say that.
> 
> take it easy on that ankle. maybe just find a really cute guy to ice it and to use as a support. that way he wont think that you are being slutty for hanging all over him.



Ha! I know, there's so much more to life that we all keep coming back! Nah, i love you guys, it was only a matter of time before i had to put my work to one side and see what everyone has been up to 



katt said:


> Don't feel bad Sam... I can't run to save my life..   but that's cool that you've entered a race!   Same with us,, we need some motivation to keep up going or else we start slacking...



Honestly, i used to be okay at running. Not good by any means, not even comfortable .. but i could do it. Now, its like i've got 20lb DBs strapped to my ankles and my knees weigh a ton 

Yeah, the race'll be a laugh if nothing else. My mate's trying to get me to enter a 10k. Something to work towards she said.

Bitch 



goob said:


> Hey hey sexy.
> 
> If your running prep gets a little slack, I'll get the **** out and **** you with it.
> 
> ***= _Fill in the blanks game, winner gets a good_ ****



Ooh. Ooh. I love word games ... 

.. okay, lets see ... *book of cake recipies* and *spoil*??

... what about  ..  *deep heat* and *rub you all over*??

..or ... *9 inch* ... oh no wait ... that one stays in my mind


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Ooh. Ooh. I love word games ...
> 
> .. okay, lets see ... *book of cake recipies* and *spoil*??
> 
> ...


 
....just your mind eh?


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> ....just your mind eh?



 walked into that one, didn't i


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

Forgot to say i just did cardio today. 30 minutes on the rowing machine in the middle of the day, it was sweat central man ... yuck ...

The ankle is feeling a bit better today, although i was walking downstairs and i could feel it sore then. It seems to be worse when i push off or land on just my toes. Weird. Maybe i need to get new running trainers. I'll look into it.


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Forgot to say i just did cardio today. 30 minutes on the rowing machine in the middle of the day, it was sweat central man ... yuck ...
> 
> The ankle is feeling a bit better today, although i was walking downstairs and i could feel it sore then. It seems to be worse when i push off or land on just my toes. Weird. Maybe i need to get new running trainers. I'll look into it.


 
Shit! I missed the part where you said you went over your ankle - doing Bulgarians too.  That's rough, it could have been really bad.  (well - worse I guess....)  

I've gone over my ankle so many times, always playing soccer, or being drunk.  It's no fun, but you get a lot of sympathy you can use to your advantage when you get cruches.  I felt like Kenny Rodgers when i had a walikng stick.  Theres something distinguished about it.


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> walked into that one, didn't i


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

Glad your back, well understandable, LIFE has NO patience, do the best you can Sister Sam!!! Take it easy on the ankle too, BEST WISHES!!!


----------



## SamEaston (May 30, 2008)

goob said:


> Shit! I missed the part where you said you went over your ankle - doing Bulgarians too.  That's rough, it could have been really bad.  (well - worse I guess....)
> 
> I've gone over my ankle so many times, always playing soccer, or being drunk.  It's no fun, but you get a lot of sympathy you can use to your advantage when you get cruches.  I felt like Kenny Rodgers when i had a walikng stick.  Theres something distinguished about it.



Yeah, it hurt like hell. But i managed not to cry until i left the gym 

Distinguished huh? What else were you doing with that walking stick . . . spanking young maidens, that's what i reckon. Seedy bastard 



katt said:


>



I know, he's a funny guy huh 



Archangel said:


> Glad your back, well understandable, LIFE has NO patience, do the best you can Sister Sam!!! Take it easy on the ankle too, BEST WISHES!!!



Thanks Archibald (now _that's_ distinguished).

It's getting better so im hoping it goes away without too much more input from me!


Okay, todays carryon was a late one again; invigilating law exams is sooo exhausing you know ... 

*Friday 30th May - Lower 2 + Rear Delts*

OH Squats: (27lb) 9, 9  (33lb) 7, 7
Deadlifts: (75lb) 10, 10  (90lb) 8, 7
RDL's: (90lb) 12, 12  (100lb) 9, 9
Hip Flexion: (20lb) 10, 10  (25lb) 7, 6  (each leg, each way)
Rear Delt Machine: (45lb) 10  (60lb) 9, 9  (75lb) 6, 5
Behind Neck Military - Smith: (22lb) 10, 9  (30lb) 5, 5
Rear Delt DB Flys: (11's) 11, 11  (13's) 8, 8

And a bit of calf rehab:
Unilateral Calf Raises: BW: 2 x 10 (each side)
Lots of stretching 

30 mins X trainer - 156-164bpm

Sweating buckets again today. Just couldn't take in enough water to compensate. Normally i suck down like 3 bottles of water (probs 1.5L in all) every time i workout, then i pee every 10 minutes for the next 3 hours


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

Hey Sam, I know it's not the done thing to ask a lady their weight (but, I'd be stretching the term 'lady' a little....), but what you at now?

Only reason I ask, is you push yourself very, very hard and I just wondered. What are your stats - Height/ weight/ sizes/ favourite sexual posi..... shit.....got caried away there.....


----------



## the other half (May 30, 2008)

dude you must be good at typing with one hand!!!!!

cause im pretty sure we know where the other one always is.
and ooooohhhhh, thats gross. make sure you clean your keyboard off before someone else uses it.


----------



## SamEaston (May 31, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey Sam, I know it's not the done thing to ask a lady their weight (but, I'd be stretching the term 'lady' a little....), but what you at now?
> 
> Only reason I ask, is you push yourself very, very hard and I just wondered. What are your stats - Height/ weight/ sizes/ favourite sexual posi..... shit.....got caried away there.....





the other half said:


> dude you must be good at typing with one hand!!!!!
> 
> cause im pretty sure we know where the other one always is.
> and ooooohhhhh, thats gross. make sure you clean your keyboard off before someone else uses it.



You two are as bad as each other! Daft buggers ...

Goob - im not bothered about telling people my weight really. If anything im always a bit heavier than people think im going to be. At the moment im 165lb (5'8'') and about 25% bf. Obviously im still decreasing the bf% until im under 20%.

Its amazing how much mass ive put on though in the last year. This time last year i was 145lb and 20% bf, but by the time i get to 20% bf this year i'll still be way over 145lb. I reckon 155lb is my target, but like everything, you just have to see how things go and if i need to stop cutting before then, that's great - if i need to keep going for an extra 5lb then i will. 

Mass is good! The only trouble is i put on too much fat over winter and i really looked massive  Never again!


----------



## SamEaston (May 31, 2008)

*Saturday 31st May - Upper 2*

_all RI's are 45s today (just for a laugh!)_

WGBP: (55lb) 10, 10  (60lb) 7, 6
Supine Rows: (BW) 6 r/p 5, 5 r/p 4, 4 r/p 3
DB Decline Bench: (28's) 10, 10  (35's) 6, 5
CGBP: (55lb) 9, 8  (60lb) 7, 5
Front Plate Raises: (22lb) 7, 7, 6
Decline DB Flys: (18's) 10, 9, 6, 6  *_oh dear ..._

And some ankle rehab...
Unilateral calf raises: (BW) 2 x 10
Lots of stretching

30 mins Treadmill including 2x10 mins @ 5.5mph


I know the running effort is lame but i seriously struggle to run at all so 10 minutes at that pace is like death to me. My legs felt like lead weights, especially after yesterdays DL/RDL session ... *barf central*

Good session actually. If i hadn't felt as if i might puke by the end it might even have been brilliant ...


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 2, 2008)

Day off yesterday - brilliant! Sat on my arse and watched Britains got Talent on iplayer 


*Monday 2nd June - Upper 1*

_All RI's are 45 secs today_

Bent over BB Row: (65lb) 12  (70lb) 10  (75lb) 8, 7
CG Pulldown: (90lb) 8, 8  (75lb) 10, 10
Bullhorn grip row: (65lb) 10  (70lb) 9  (75lb) 9, 7
WG Pulldown: (90lb) 10, 9  (75lb) 15, 13
Cable side bends: (30lb) 10, 10  (40lb) 8, 7
Hanging Knee Raises: 8, 8, 3 *grip failing!

15 mins X trainer (156bpm)
15mins Dreadmill @ 5.5mph (160-176bpm)

Ankles fully better but i got a pair of proper running trainers and as soon as i started running today i got shin splints, something i've never had before, and my knees were in so much pain i could hardly believe it. Amazing the difference a different pair of trainers makes - my ankles didn't bother me at all today but im not sure i can put up with the pain travelling to my knees, it was brutal!


----------



## goob (Jun 2, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Day off yesterday - brilliant! Sat on my arse and watched Britains got Talent on iplayer
> 
> 
> *Monday 2nd June - Upper 1*
> ...


 
Shin slints are a bitch, now that you've got good shoes you can avoid them. Here's how:

Stand upright, feet pointing forwards at sholder width. Lean forwards with both heels still flat on the floor until you are at a 45 degree angle or as near to. Keep your body and legs straight.Obviously you'll need something to lean against, so do it facing a wall. Feel the hams and calves stretch like hell. Hold this position for 20 seconds. Repeat x 4.

Do the same again, except lift one foot off the ground. You will now be on one foot, with it flat on the floor, at a 45 deree angle. Now rock your foot onto your toes, back and forth. Do this a few times, changing foot.

Also stretch quads, calfs etc. This should help you not get (as bad) shin spint problems.

See, I* CAN* be helpful. Not just an unfeasibly good looking black sheep with a filthy journal, or here to crack jokes at others exspense.......


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Shin slints are a bitch, now that you've got good shoes you can avoid them. Here's how:
> 
> Stand upright, feet pointing forwards at sholder width. Lean forwards with both heels still flat on the floor until you are at a 45 degree angle or as near to. Keep your body and legs straight.Obviously you'll need something to lean against, so do it facing a wall. Feel the hams and calves stretch like hell. Hold this position for 20 seconds. Repeat x 4.
> 
> ...



Ahh, you're a good lad right enough! Thanks for the advice though - much appreciated. I'll definately do that, although i do always stretch beforehand, but those specific exercises might just do the trick.


*Tuesday 3rd June - Shoulders : 45s RI*

Seated Lat Raises: (13's) 10, 8, 7
Lying Lat Raises: (11) 9, 7, 6
DB Militarys: (27's) 7, 5  (22's) 7, 6
Hip Flexion: (20lb) 10  (25lb) 9, 8

15 mins X trainer 145-150bpm
15 mins Erg @ 2:19.7/500m

Random workout today - very little time to get things done. Was supposed to do legs but just didn't have the time. 

Im off on a management course tomorrow and Thursday so Im going to try to go for a run tomorrow morning, but we'll see. I always have the best of intentions ... they don't always work out


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

whoa...I've missed a TON in here!!!  great workouts 


your 5'8?? I am SOOOOOO jealous!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome w/o's Sister Sam!!! I can't stand running, it hurts my entire body LOL!!! I've got a standing joke with everyone who knows me, if you ever see me running, turn around and run too, cause there must be a HUGE reason I'm running, LOL!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Arch...if I ever saw a guy your size running, I would run too...just cause if I know a big guy like you was scared of something...I should be terrified!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's Sister Sam!!! I can't stand running, it hurts my entire body LOL!!! I've got a standing joke with everyone who knows me, if you ever see me running, turn around and run too, cause there must be a HUGE reason I'm running, LOL!!!







b_reed23 said:


> Arch...if I ever saw a guy your size running, I would run too...just cause if I know a big guy like you was scared of something...I should be terrified!!!



i would run just incase Arch collided with me. Imagine, that would knock you into next week!!


Okay, so Wednesday and Thursday i was on a Management course, but Weds morning i went over to this basketball court in the local park and did a little made-up workout of my own.

run 10 lengths of court
15 BW squats
run 10 lengths of court
30 BW lunges
run 10 lengths of court
30 high stepups
run 10 lengths of court
15 BW squats
run 10 lengths of court
death.

whole thing took about 22 mins and i was more fucked afterwards than a really fucked thing that's just been fucked.

Todays workout went as follows:

*Friday 6th June - Lower and Chest*

Thrusters*: (35lb) 10, 10, 10
Front Squats: (45lb) 12, 12, 12 
ss with
Calf Raises: (140lb) 14, 14, 12
DL's: (85lb) 8, 8  (90lb) 8, 5**
WGBP: (55lb) 12, 10  (60lb) 9, 7
Rear Delt Flys: (11's) 12, 10, 9
Behind Neck Military Press: (25lb) 10, 7, 5
Decline Bench: (27's) 10, 10  (30's) 7, 6
Decline Flys: (18's) 10, 9, 8

* front squat with OH press on the upward push a la crossfit (ps. brutal)
** some fucking dickwad stopped me halfway through my set to ask me if i was using the bar. You know .. the one i was actually using at the time!  Arsehole.

20 mins X trainer 160-164bpm

Off to Glasgow for a dance festival this weekend. Should be rather alot of fun i expect. Don't wait up!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2008)

> whole thing took about 22 mins and i was more fucked afterwards than a really fucked thing that's just been fucked.


 
wow...that's fucked up


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah,,, that's really fuckin fucked up... lol


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> wow...that's fucked up





katt said:


> Yeah,,, that's really fuckin fucked up... lol






You know, Billy Connolly did a sketch about Scottish people who always swear. Supposedly, we swear because we have a limited vocabulary.

He then went on to say that's not true - he reckoned he knew at least 127 words.



And his favourite was still fuck.


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, fuck this shit.  That was one mothafucka of a bitch ass workout.

How the fuck did you manage all that shit about intervals?  The dogs bollocks.

Dance festival eh?  Sam trolleyed on X, dancing around like danny81 getting electrotherapy to the nads. Enjoy, you deviant.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2008)

Holy cow, I pulled an eye cramp just _reading_ your workout, Sam!

Now I really feel like a sloth.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Oh, fuck this shit.  That was one mothafucka of a bitch ass workout.
> 
> How the fuck did you manage all that shit about intervals?  The dogs bollocks.
> 
> Dance festival eh?  Sam trolleyed on X, dancing around like danny81 getting electrotherapy to the nads. Enjoy, you deviant.





That's what im TALKING about!!

It's funny really, if i spend too long at home or on the phone to my mates, or just generally get angry, i swear ALOT more.

Unladylike, i know. I've been told many many times. 

Face. Bovverd.



DOMS said:


> Holy cow, I pulled an eye cramp just _reading_ your workout, Sam!
> 
> Now I really feel like a sloth.



What's up with you me old Krav-ster?? You were whipping seven shades of shit out of other martial artists last i heard??


Okay, so ... weekend was amazing. Photos and explanation/funny stories to follow.

I was basically still out of my tits on Monday and yesterday, so first day back in the gym was today, but boy did i make up for my slacking!

*Wednesday 11th June - Lower 1 & Rear Delts*

DB Split Squats: (27's) 12  (32's) 10, 10  (36's) 6
RDL's: (85lb) 12  (100) 10, 10  (110) 8
Leg Curl: (85) 10, 9  (95) 5
Standing Calf Raises: (140lb) 15, 14  (150) 11, 10
Leg Extensions: (65) 10  (75) 10  (85) 8
Rear Delt Flys: (11's) 12, 11, 10
Behind Neck Military: (22) 11, 9  (18) 9
Behind Neck Pulldown: (40) 12  (50) 12  (60) 12, 12

15 mins X Trainer @ 160-168bpm
15 mins Bike INTERVALS: 60s@lev4 (80rpm), 60s@lev7(100rpm)
160-172bpm

Oh dear.


----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> That's what im TALKING about!!
> 
> It's funny really, if i spend too long at home or on the phone to my mates, or just generally get angry, i swear ALOT more.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm.You don't drink do you Sam?  So I'm guessing X was involved if you felt rough two days later......or it was one hell of a session.

Does'nt seem to have had any adverse effects on performance.  THat workout looks mental.  Ballistical missile of a workout.  Split squats too....You love a bit of sado-masochisim don't ya?  Top stuff.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 11, 2008)

trying to patiently wait for stories/pics....


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Hmmm.You don't drink do you Sam?  So I'm guessing X was involved if you felt rough two days later......or it was one hell of a session.



thanks Goob me old matey.

Em, no i don't drink and i'll neither confirm nor deny the use of controlled substances of a weekend. 

But one hell of a session ... it definately was 



b_reed23 said:


> trying to patiently wait for stories/pics....



I know, i know. 

In order to upload photos to my computer my camera needs to have batteries in it. Unfortunately they've run out. Im going to nick some from work today so all will be revealed later


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay, so today's shenanigans included;

*Thursday 12th June - Back & Abs*

Rack Pulls:(110)13  (120)11, 10  (130)5, 5
Bent Over BB Row: (65)12  (70)10, 10  (75) 7
WGPD: (90lb) 10, 9, 8
Straight Arm Pushdown: (30)12  (40)10, 8  (45)4
DB Curls: (13's)10 (16's)10 (18's)8, 6
Hanging Leg Raises: 8, 8, 8 _s/s with_
Cable side Bends: (35lb) 8, 8, 8 (per side)
Decline Crunches: 10, 8, 4

15 mins X Trainer 160bpm
20 mins Dreadmill 6mph/1.5inc
160-180bpm

I thought my heart was going to burst on the treadmill. Its really hard for me to regulate my breathing and heart rate on that bloody thing, i just can't get used to it. Now my knees are killing me. 

Grrr.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 12, 2008)

And another thing...


... do you remember me saying about 2 months ago that my heart rate monitor battery had died? Well i just got a new battery put in (??£10) and it still isn't working. The problem is obviously with the transmitter, however it's a sealed unit and i'll have to buy a new one instead of getting the battery replaced. 

Want to know how much they are for a new transmitter???


??£30!! 



Robbing bastards. The whole thing was only ??£60, you can't tell me that half of that is for the fucking transmitter. 

Daylight robbery.

If you're thinking of getting a heart rate monitor, get one that you can open up both the watch and transmitter yourself and change the batteries. They're just not worth the price otherwise.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> And another thing...
> 
> 
> ... do you remember me saying about 2 months ago that my heart rate monitor battery had died? Well i just got a new battery put in (??£10) and it still isn't working. The problem is obviously with the transmitter, however it's a sealed unit and i'll have to buy a new one instead of getting the battery replaced.
> ...


 
Judging by your workout.... you sure it's not a pacemaker you have?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Judging by your workout.... you sure it's not a pacemaker you have?





Aye, i bloody need one if im going to keep up this running carry-on!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 12, 2008)

So, i promised stories from the weekend, didn't i?

Well, me and my mate Martin went up to Glasgow for a dance festival (Colours) at the weekend and stayed with one of our other pals - Paul - while we were there. Now i've been to this particular dance festival a few times, and every time i go i promise myself i won't go back. It's great, the music is brilliant etc etc, but because it's in Glasgow, i just can't shake the feeling that im about to be stabbed, y'know?

So this time we went just for the craic to be honest, we got cheap tickets from London up to Scotland and decided to go for it. When we got there, the place was _crawling_ with police, the likes of which i've never seen before. Now there's normally quite a heavy police presence at this event, for the reason stated above, but this time it was pretty ridiculous, even though looking around it was obvious that the average age of the festival-goers was about 18. 

So we're in the queue to get in and Martin is carrying the stash for me and him, and Paul's carrying his own. Once we reach the front of the queue we see the sniffer dogs, and as we're let through me, Martin and Paul are separated. The dog walks right past me, no problem cos im not carrying. As im watching the other guys in the queue i see one dog sit down at Martins feet and another sit at Pauls feet. Both of them get led away into these covered tents and i think i'm just about to die of a heart attack.  I mean, Martin and Paul are both professionals and an arrest would be the end of their career. Anyway, they come out about 10 minutes later, surprisingly chipper and still with everything intact - good job. But a very close shave 

First stop is the bathroom. I'm bursting so a portaloo it is. One step inside and i count 3 condoms and the event's only been going a couple of hours. Dirty buggers  I bet some people wake up tomorrow with some colourful afflictions and a burning desire to give their crotches a good hard scratch. Without touching anything, i wee and leave.

We check out what's going on in all the arenas (there are 5 altogether; Main arena, Hed Kandi, Radio 1, the Gallery and BTTF), and are scared out of our wits by the Back to the Future arena, where everyone is jumping around like idiots with their shirts off. Then the lads need a pee so we go into the main part of the indoor arena. They go in and come out looking pale. Well actually, Martin is pale and Paul is laughing. They've walked into the bathroom and found the place in chaos. Guys are pissing everywhere and some of the young lassies are in there just looking around at all the willies. Two girls are squatting in the urinals, skirts pulled up to the waist, because the girls toilet is too busy. Then Martin is having a pee and the guy next to him winks and says 'lets see your cock then' and promptly has a good old stare. Then he takes off his belt and whips Martins ass with it  He came scurrying out of there as fast as he could!

So, high drama over and it was time for a dance. Luckily Paul Van Dyke was just coming on in the main arena so we went nuts for 2 and a half hours while he spun some serious tunes. It was totally wicked, no kidding. 

Then we went into the Gallery, which used to be a big night in London at one of the clubs that recently closed down (Turnmills) and that was rocking out. Then there was a fight between 2 guys that had obviously had too much booze and not enough drugs, and then it was time to go home. 

Luckily for us, we missed the happy bus to take us back into Glasgow central. I say lucky because we ended up getting a taxi, and the taxi driver who took us home was the funniest character we'd met all day. We were asking him all about the perils of being a taxi driver and he was saying that, even after all the adverts and campaigns to try to stop young women and girls getting into taxis on their own, loads of girls still do it. He said that last week a young lass just opened the cab door and got in. He looked at her and she said 'take me home', and told him where she lived. A couple of minutes later he realised exactly how drunk she was when she asked him 'So, what do you do then?'. He stared at her for a few seconds then said 'Im a fucking taxi driver love', to which she replied 'Oh, does that mean i have to pay for this? I've no money'. So he chucked her out of the cab.

Then he told us this shocker. 

About half an hour before we got in his cab, him and another driver had been leaning against the cab just having a chat, chewing the fat y'know, when this girl in a tiny skirt, obviously out of her face on one thing or another, tottered over and pulled her skirt up and her knickers down and squatted right in front of the taxi. He said the two of them were just totally incredulous that she would just have a pee in the middle of the carpark, but she didn't have a pee, _she had a shit_  Right in front of them. They couldn't believe it. But that wasn't all, because at that point her boyfriend came running over and started shouting at them 'Are you chatting up my girlfriend'. Like you would after she had just shat in the street, i mean some people wait years for that sort of action! So then he started throwing punches and the police came and arrested both of them. I'm not sure if they took the shit for evidence, but we all had a good laugh debating whether it would be admissible as such 

Photos are of me and Paul, me and Martin, Paul Van Dykes set, and the main arena.

So that's it. If you've read all of this and got a couple of laughs out of it then i'm glad, because it made me laugh all over again typing it out!

Ciao for now!


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

Hahaha. Great stories, and I guess the sweets were pretty good then. Looked like a good rave.

Glasgow sounds rough as hell. I mean, what sort of person takes a shit in the middle of the street. Jesus H christ. I've seen similar things, but don't expect it from a girl. The sense of humour is famous though.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Like you would after she had just shat in the street, *i mean some people wait years for that sort of action!*


 
LMAO. I knew it! Behind that facade of innocence, there is a deviant in sheeps clothing.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Hahaha. Great stories, and I guess the sweets were pretty good then. Looked like a good rave.
> 
> Glasgow sounds rough as hell. I mean, what sort of person takes a shit in the middle of the street. Jesus H christ. I've seen similar things, but don't expect it from a girl. The sense of humour is famous though.



Completely!

In Glasgow, more than anywhere else in Scotland, a spade is most definately a spade. It has split personality disorder though. I've met some of the most dangerous people in my life there, but also some of the most friendly, helpful and genuinely nice people too. Glasgow after dark is a pretty dangerous place though. I mean, i've been out clubbing there many many times, although i've never lived there, and ive seen the worst fights and sights there than in all my years of clubbing and getting seriously fucked up in Edinburgh.

Once me and my mates walked out of a club at 5am and flagged down a taxi. The taxi stopped but there was a girl in the back. The driver got out and opened the back door but the girl looked like she was comatose or something, and she kinda half fell out of the door. We stood back a bit, not really sure what was going on like, and these guys walked out of the club, thought right that taxi will do for us, and literally dragged the lass out of the taxi and dumped her on the pavement. Then they got in the taxi and it drove away. 

It's a place where you've just got to know when it's best to keep your head down i suppose.

Honestly, that lass shitting in the street, i couldn't believe it! I mean, imagine you were so completely off your face that you didn't have any idea what you were doing, then waking up in the morning in a police cell then being told why you were arrested. Words cannot describe how i would feel at that point.

Yeah, it was good fun but like i say, im never going back. In London the average age for festivals like this is about 30-35 and the general attitude is that you can do what you like, take what you like but don't cause trouble, and so far we've had a ball every time and people just go to have fun, and enjoy the music. That's what it's all about at the end of the day isn't it? I suppose in Glasgow this type of event is just such a novelty that people go nuts for it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm glad i was patient enough to wait for the story and pics....priceless!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm glad i was patient enough to wait for the story and pics....priceless!!!!!






*Friday 13th June  - Shoulders*

Seated Lat Raises: (13's) 10, 8  (9's) 10, 12, 7
DB Militarys: (27's) 5, 5  (24's) 6, 6
Upright Rows: (45) 9, 8  (50) 5, 5
90degree BB Curl: (10) 12 (12) 12 (15) 10
Preacher Curl: (40) 10 (46) 8, 6

Bike 15 mins @ 156-160bpm

Decided to take it easy today. The calves and knees are killing from running yesterday and the thought of doing any more cardio is making me want to puke!


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> *Friday 13th June  - Shoulders*
> 
> Seated Lat Raises: (13's) 10, 8 (9's) 10, 12, 7
> DB Militarys: (27's) 5, 5 (24's) 6, 6
> ...


 
 <<< Exactly how Sam's teeth would have looked mid way through the rave she was at....


Take it easy my ass.  Good job Sam, no sign of slowing down at all.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2008)

goob said:


> <<< Exactly how Sam's teeth would have looked mid way through the rave she was at....



Christ, you never miss a trick do you  Great minds eh ...

That was the perfect smilie to describe most of the inane grins in the place


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 14, 2008)

*Saturday 14th June - Chest and a bit of Legs*

OH Squats: (22)10 (30)9 (35)7
Decline Bench: (27's)12, 12 (31's)9, 7 (18's) 17, 15 (burnout)
Seated Calf: (120)18, 13 (110)12 (100)17, 15 _s/s with_
Decline DB Flys: (20's)10, 10, 10
CGBP: (55lb)10, 8, 6
Dips: (BW-30lb)5 (BW-40lb)6, 5 *oh dear*
1 Arm Pushdown: (6lb)11, 9, 8 

30 mins Xtrainer @160-168bpm

Should've done dips before CGBP, but someone was using it. I only did it to try it out again because i used to be able to dip my own BW but ended up with severe elbow/wrist problems from it. Today i got the same 'tingly' feeling in my elbow as i used to do, so that's telling me that dips maybe aren't the exercise for me. 

Anyway, good session. Powered by 17HD and even though i forgot my mp3, my focus and effort were pretty damn good.

Have a happy weekend now


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Christ, you never miss a trick do you  Great minds eh ...
> 
> That was the perfect smilie to describe most of the inane grins in the place


 
I'm no choirboy myself.  Been there before.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> *
> Should've done dips before CGBP, but someone was using it. I only did it to try it out again because i used to be able to dip my own BW but ended up with severe elbow/wrist problems from it. Today i got the same 'tingly' feeling in my elbow as i used to do, so that's telling me that dips maybe aren't the exercise for me.
> 
> *


*

Id say its safe to assume that.  I can't do em either dont feel bad LOL!  I use to love them but had to give them up when I blew my shoulder out.

Some bad ass workouts in here sam...damn fine work!  Make me want to kcik my workouts up a bit LOL.*


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 15, 2008)

goob said:


> I'm no choirboy myself.  Been there before.



Funnily enough, i don't get that impression from you Goob ... 




 ... 



DeadBolt said:


> Id say its safe to assume that.  I can't do em either dont feel bad LOL!  I use to love them but had to give them up when I blew my shoulder out.
> 
> Some bad ass workouts in here sam...damn fine work!  Make me want to kcik my workouts up a bit LOL.



Hey thanks mate! What can i say; i love my workouts!

So, on the Dip matter, do you do dip variations? I was thinking of trying dips off a bench with my feet on another bench but im just not sure if i should leave them out completely. I mean, maybe im just not built for them? What do you think? What do you do thats most effective for your tris?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2008)

well im a different case...where i get elbow pain from time to time i have a totaly blown left shoulder so thats why i can't dip anymore.  i can do light bench dips as you have stated and they work great...if you can manage them do em just watch the shoulder it puts alot of strain on them but they are safe if done properly!

also try a different angle when you do the dips...depending where your upper torso is angled/positioned and how your form is depends how it will put straight on different spots.  if you have a dip machine try that as well to get that controlled angle down and maybe figure out if one position will work out pain free.

for me my primary tri workouts are mostly pushdowns...my shoulder can't handle much of a tri workout like others do.  no CG bench, no over head extensions, theres alot i just can't do so i base most of my work on pushdowns.  

i was lucky though i am blessed with decent tri's...dont have to work em hard and both heads are pretty defined.  the rest of my body though LOL thats a different story!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sam...maybe start out your bench dips with your feet straight out in front of you and dip...I can't do upright or with my legs on another bench...kills my left shoulder too much 

kick ass workouts


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys, much appreciated 

Deadbolt - im just so glad i don't have shoulder issues. Christ, that sounds like a nightmare. To be honest, i didn't have much problem with my elbows until i was doing heavy skullcrushers, then *ping*, gone 

B_reed - i might give those bench dips a go on my next tricep day. I've been doing pushdowns for ages and im just not feeling them anymore. Skullcrushers were my fave but, like i said, the elbows say 'nooooo'!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 16, 2008)

*Monday 16th June - Back & Abs*

Bent over BB Row: (65lb)12 (75lb)10, 9  (80lb)6
Behind Neck Pulldown: (50)12 (60)12 (75)12, 12
Rack Pulls: (130lb)8, 7, 6
Static Holds: (130lb) 19s, 16s, 14s
Supinated Grip PUlldowns: (50)12 (60)12,12 (75)10
Bullhorn Grip Row: (65)12 (70)12, 10 (75)8
Hanging Leg Raises: (BW)10, 10, 10  _s/s with_
Cable side bends: (20lb)10, 10, 10 *forearms completely dead after these!

15mins Xtrainer 156-160bpm
20mins Dreadmill 172-180bpm

Running capacity is getting better. About time, it could hardly get any worse! Still, the whole 20 minutes was a real effort. Really nice back workout though and im especially pleased with the abs stuff. I was really suffering through those supersets but i was determined to make it to the end!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2008)

awsome workout!!!  Im heading in the gymt o hit back as well!

As for pushdowns try some different angles with your wrist position and also try either hunched over the cable a bit as well as try the back supported ones.  There are a ton of options that will change everything up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2008)

nice rack pulls! 

thanks for the kind words in my journal...they made me feel so much better!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 17, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> awsome workout!!!  Im heading in the gymt o hit back as well!
> 
> As for pushdowns try some different angles with your wrist position and also try either hunched over the cable a bit as well as try the back supported ones.  There are a ton of options that will change everything up.



Cool mate - cheers for that 



b_reed23 said:


> nice rack pulls!
> 
> thanks for the kind words in my journal...they made me feel so much better!



Thanks lass. 

And you're welcome. You always have kind words for me too and that's much appreciated 



Okay dokes, today was Legs and Shoulders:

*Tuesday 17th June*

DB Split Squats: (27's)10 (32's)10,9 (35's)6
RDL's: (85)12 (95)12,12 (100)9
Standing Calf Raises: (160)13,11 (150)11,10 (140)10,11
Seated Lat Raises: (13's)10,8 (9's)10,10
Lying Lat Raises: (9lb)10,10,10
BB Military Raises: (50)6,6,6

30 mins Xtrainer @152-164bpm

Great session. Split squats kick my arse :laughing:


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 17, 2008)

awsome workout!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2008)

VERY awsome!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks you two!

My arse is killing me today 

Had a little 30 min run today in preparation for my 5k race in a couple weeks. It went okay but my knees and ankles were killing me for ages afterwards 

heart rate was 172-180 throughout


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> My arse is killing me today



oh is it  



SamEaston said:


> Had a little 30 min run today in preparation for my 5k race in a couple weeks. It went okay but my knees and ankles were killing me for ages afterwards
> 
> heart rate was 172-180 throughout



Yea the glory of running gotta love the damage it does to the joints...be sure to ice em afterwards.

172-180?  isn't that a bit high for that distance?  you been smoking or something


----------



## goob (Jun 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> !
> 
> My arse is killing me today


 


			
				Deadbolt said:
			
		

> you been smoking something?


 
 Sam's got a sore ass, and she's been 'smoking' something???

Is this slang for sodid sexu... oh .... nevermind.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 19, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Yea the glory of running gotta love the damage it does to the joints...be sure to ice em afterwards.
> 
> 172-180?  isn't that a bit high for that distance?  you been smoking or something



It is really high for that distance, you're right. That's the reason i don't really run that much, i find it near impossible to control my heartrate and it knackers me instantly. I am very heavy so that's probably why, but during that 30 mins i had 3 x 60s breaks. Honestly, i was dying 

Goob - i would've had to have been smoking something to have a sore arse in the way _you_ meant it  Dirty bugger 


*Thursday 19th June - Chest & a bit of Legs*

High rep DL's: (55)12 (65)12,12 (75)8
Decline Bench: (32's)12,9 (27's)11,8 (22's)14,12
BW Dips (off bench): 10,10,10,10
Cable OH Tricep Extension: (20lb)12,12,10,10
Leg Extension: (65)12,12 (55)10,10 *owwww*
Seated Calf Raises: (130)20,14 (110)15,11 (100)14,13

30 mins Xtrainer 160-172bpm

High rep deads to kick everything off, felt really good and got the heart rate up no bother. I was sweating buckets by the second set :laughing:

Im off on holiday next week to the Lake District, where we're going walking every day so it will be a really nice change to being in London and breathing all the filthy air and washing in the filthy hard water (bleh).

I promise i'll take some really nice photos and put them up for you to look at. Last time we were there i almost died by falling off the side of a cliff so hopefully i'll manage to stay attached to the mountain this time :laughing:

Try not to miss me too much!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I am very heavy so that's probably why,
> !



You must be smoking something   Believe me your not heavy!

Aaaaaaaannnnyyyy wayyyyy!  You just gotta keep at it and keep working eventually your cardio system will catch up...hell I never use to be able to run 50 yards before my heart would explode...now I can't get my heart rate past 165 if I tried...it sux b/c now I need to train longer and harder to get results.

Awsome workout there!!!  And yea them high rep deads sure to start you off with a bang LOL

Can't wait to see some pix!  Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

Whats the owww bout on the leg extensions?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 20, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> You must be smoking something   Believe me your not heavy!
> 
> Aaaaaaaannnnyyyy wayyyyy!  You just gotta keep at it and keep working eventually your cardio system will catch up...hell I never use to be able to run 50 yards before my heart would explode...now I can't get my heart rate past 165 if I tried...it sux b/c now I need to train longer and harder to get results.
> 
> ...



Thanks babe!

I am genuinely heavy though. At the moment i'm 167lb  Sheesh kebabs! I'm still trying to lose 10lb then i'll be happy but i love my food at the moment and the trainings going well so im not in a hurry to change anything right now.

I'll definately put some pictures up when i get back. The Lake District is so beautiful, it's unreal. However i've just checked the 5 day forecast while we're away and it's rain, rain, rain all the way 

British weather sucks 



Double D said:


> Whats the owww bout on the leg extensions?



Because it burned like a dose of the shits after a hot curry, _thats_ why 





Anyway, did a half arsed attempt at a workout today. I didn't have any time really so it was just a case of lifting a few things, throwing them about a bit and putting them down again. 

Also forgot to take my little training book in with me so i didn't write anything down - crap i know. 

So, i'm off and i'll update next week. Bye for now


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2008)

have a great time Sam!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thanks babe!
> 
> I am genuinely heavy though. At the moment i'm 167lb  Sheesh kebabs!



167 doesn't sound that bad.  Plus, didn't you just get off a cut?  You made some great gains there.  You _may_ still have 10 pounds to go, but you should also feel really good about yourself.

It's funny that you mentioned kababs.  On Saturday, I went over to a co-workers house (he's from Iran) and he made those.  Plus some chicken.  _Very_ tasty.


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> 
> It's funny that you mentioned kababs. On Saturday, I went over to a co-workers house (he's from Iran) and he made those. Plus some chicken. _Very_ tasty.


 
Er...this would have been an interesting evening to the fly on the wall...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2008)

Heya Sammy!

I stop in Heathrow a couple of times last week.  Maybe I flew over your place!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey all! I'm back (again). I was away for a week of walking in the Lake District which is a national park in the North East of England. I had a totally brilliant time, really fucked myself up going out hiking and climbing every day, i know it's not everyone's idea of fun but i had such a great time! It rained pretty much constantly so my photographs aren't that inspiring but i'll put some of them up anyway.

I've decided to run a strength training program for the next 8 weeks and see where i am after that. I normally do legs on a monday, as you all know, but my calves were still so painful from climbing that i had to leave them till Tuesday. Even then, following squats and DL's i still couldn't do any direct calf work .. ouchie!

Anyway, here's the weeks training so far ...

*Monday 30th June â?????? Back & Abs*

Bent Over BB Row (82.5lb): 5 x 5
WGPD (90lb): 10, 10, 9, 8, 7
RDLâ??????s (90lb): 8 x 5
Bullhorn Grip Row (75lb): 5 x 5
Cable side Bends (25lb): 10, 10, 9
Hanging Knee Raises (BW): 10, 10, 9
Bench V-ups: 15, 13, 12

30 mins X Trainer @ 164bpm


*Tuesday 1st July â?????? Legs & Shoulders*

Split Squats (75lb): 5, 5, 5, 5, 4
DLâ??????s (100): 5, 5, 5, 5, 4
Front Squats (75lb):  5, 4, 4, 4, 4
Seated Lat Raises (15â??????s): 6, 6, 5, 5, 5
Arnolds (22â??????s): 6, 6, 5, 5, 5

30 mins X Trainer @ 164-172bpm


*Wednesday 2nd July â?????? Cardio Only*

40 mins X Trainer @ 160bpm
10 mins Rower â?????? Rating Pyramids


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> have a great time Sam!!!



Thanks babes, i had a fantastic time. I'll put up some of the best pics just shortly 

Hows things been for you?



DOMS said:


> 167 doesn't sound that bad.  Plus, didn't you just get off a cut?  You made some great gains there.  You _may_ still have 10 pounds to go, but you should also feel really good about yourself.
> 
> It's funny that you mentioned kababs.  On Saturday, I went over to a co-workers house (he's from Iran) and he made those.  Plus some chicken.  _Very_ tasty.



Hey DOMSy-baby  Yeah, i probably have another 15lb to drop before i look decent again, but i just need to get a grip and stop eating like a  I have made decent gains though, but its a double edged sword having a mesomorphic body type, you know. I can put on muscle relatively easily but jeez, my fat storage capacity aint half bad too 

Speaking of which ... kebabs ... Mmmmm *drools*

I was close enough to Scotland while i was in the Lakes (an hour from the border) to have a real haggis and chips from this fantastic chippie. For about 15 minutes, my life was complete.



goob said:


> Er...this would have been an interesting evening to the fly on the wall...



Indeed ... hows things in Goobland?



Pylon said:


> Heya Sammy!
> 
> I stop in Heathrow a couple of times last week.  Maybe I flew over your place!



Hey Py! 

Maybe you did although if you were flying to the States you might have just gone straight out west (Heathrow is in the west of the city). Hows things going for you these days?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, here are some of the photos. 

The first few are from the first day, when the sun actually came out for a little while. It soon disappeared behind a thick layer of cloud and never came out again for the rest of the week.

In fact, on the last day we climbed only to about 900m, and after 800 or so we were in the cloud completely. It was scary while we were up there because it came down so fast, but when we got down we were all like 'yeah, that was brilliant!'.


----------



## goob (Jul 2, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Indeed ... hows things in Goobland?


 
Oh you know, the world turns, the mills ground, and the fire burns.



Very picturesque, looks beautiful. Good to hear you had a good vacation. Haggis and chips? I'll pass on that for now.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2008)

heya hun badd ass workouts there and thats some awsome country side!!!  hope you had a good time!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 2, 2008)

damn...that is absolutly breathtaking!!! What's up with the face in pic 5 though????


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> damn...that is absolutly breathtaking!!! What's up with the face in pic 5 though????



Ha ha, i know. That was my mate, she was less than impressed that it was still raining 3 hours into our walk. I think at that stage the water had just started coming through our boots 



DeadBolt said:


> heya hun badd ass workouts there and thats some awsome country side!!!  hope you had a good time!



I had a great time thanks mate! Hows things with you?



goob said:


> Very picturesque, looks beautiful. Good to hear you had a good vacation. Haggis and chips? I'll pass on that for now.....



Vacation?? 

Oh ... _holiday_, Ahh, i see now. 

Haggis and chips is amazing mate, equalled only by black pudding or white pudding. 

Pretty much any mystery meat covered in batter and deep fried really 


Okay dokes, here's todays shenanigans:

*Thursday 3rd July - Shoulders - 45s RI*

Lying Lat Raises (13) 5 x 5 (each side)
Rear Delt Flys (13's) 5 x 5
Military BB Press (50lb) 5, 5, 4, 4, 4
Behind Neck Pulldown (80) 6 x 5
Rear Delt Machine (60) 10, 8, 7, 6, 6*

Leg Press (100) 30 + 20
30 mins XTrainer @ 160-172bpm

Good sesh. With the rear delt machine i had to keep the reps higher becasue the next weight up is 80lb, so still a bit too heavy for me.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 4, 2008)

*Friday 4th July - Chest - 45s RI*

Decline DB Bench (30's) 6, 5, 5, 5, 5
Flat Bench (77lb) 5, 3, 3, 3, 2
Decline DB Flys (22's) 5, 5, 4, 4, 4
Front Raises (13's) 6, 6, 5, 5, 5

15 mins XTrainer @ 160bpm
15 mins Bike @ 160bpm, 5 mins @ 140bpm

Good sesh. Arms tomorrow.


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2008)

You have a day for each body part?  Wow.  Kicking major ass Sam, you should try crossfit too - It would save you doing the extra cardio and get your weight fill too.  Yeah, you'd be great at it.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay dokes, here's Saturday and today's workouts.

*Saturday 5th July - Arms & Abs - 45s RI*

OH Tricep Extension (25lb) 5 x 5
Hammer Curls (22's) 6, 5, 5, 4, 4
CGBP (70lb) 5, 5, 4, 3, 3
Preacher Curl (48lb) 5, 5, 5, 5, 4
Skullcrushers (26lb) 5x5
Bench Dips 12, 11, 10, 10
Hanging Knee Raises 12, 11, 7, 7
Bench V-ups 10, 10, 10
Hanging Twists 8, 8

30 mins Xtrainer @ 160-164bpm

Done.


*Monday 7th July - Legs - 45s RI*

Split Squats (77lb) 5x5
DL's (100lb) 5x5
Front Squats (77lb) 5, 5, 5, 4, 4
Seated Calf Raises (130lb)17, 14 (110)17, 14 (100)16, 13

35 mins XTrainer @ 160-172bpm


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 7, 2008)

goob said:


> You have a day for each body part?  Wow.  Kicking major ass Sam, you should try crossfit too - It would save you doing the extra cardio and get your weight fill too.  Yeah, you'd be great at it.



Thanks Goob, i don't know why but i just don't feel like i've worked hard enough if i don't do _some_ sort of weight-related activity when i go to the gym. Even if it's just a half hour doing arms, some abs or some sets of calves, i just love getting the gloves on and sweating my tits off 

So yeah ... maybe crossfit would be a good choice for me! I would need to lose some weight first though  BW pullups - could you imagine?? I wouldn't even get halfway.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 8, 2008)

*Tuesday 8th July - Back - 45s RI*

Hang Clean (50lb)10,10 (55lb)8,8,8
Bent Over BB Row (90lb)5,5,5,4,4
RDL's (100)8,8,8,8,5
WGPD (110)5,5,5,5,4
Supinated Grip PD (80)8,8,8,7,6
WG High Cable Row (60lb)5x5

*Cardio*
15mins X Trainer @160-168bpm
15mins Bike @168bpm
5mins @150bpm 

Hard. Fast. Good


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2008)

The guy at my gym who does crossfit was showing me how to do the Hang Cleans today (which i did yesterday for the first time), with a broomstick no less!

I made a bit of an arse of it, but i just need to get my coordination sorted out and it'll be a bit easier, im sure. 

On the topic of crossfit, i attempted a crossfit-style workout today as my cardio-only day. Here's how it went:

*Wednesday 9th July - Cardio only*

15mins Xtrainer @ 164-168bpm

10 x DLs
10 x Thrusters
10 x BB Row
10 x Bench Press

*all with a 45lb BB, 3 rounds - not timed unfortunately *

15 mins Stair master - Intervals 
168-176bpm

Well, i had hoped to do 5 rounds of the superset but only managed 3. The Thrusters just sapped my strength and i was really struggling. That's the point i suppose 

Stairmaster just finished me off. I thought i was about to pop :laughing:


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> The guy at my gym who does crossfit was showing me how to do the Hang Cleans today (which i did yesterday for the first time), with a broomstick no less!
> 
> I made a bit of an arse of it, but i just need to get my coordination sorted out and it'll be a bit easier, im sure.



Hiya babe!

I learn every knew exercise with an empty bar.

I've yet to do Hang Cleans, but I've understand that they are pretty technical.  So don't beat yourself up!

The first time I tried to go deep on Overhead Squats, I really did fall on my arse.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, dont worry about the cleans. They're not as easy as some bastards make them look, lol.

I kinda got them but it was far less than poetry in motion 

OH Squats though i am on board with!

Looking awesome in here, though . Those photos were great too, i wouldnt mind taking a trip up to Scotland. Im not too enamoured with travelling but my better half loves it, so i thought id ease myself in by going somewhere kinda similar to Wales 

Any places you'd reccomend?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Hiya babe!
> 
> I learn every knew exercise with an empty bar.
> 
> ...



Hey DOMS 

I know, i am using an empty bar now. What i didn't realise about hang cleans is that they're actually quite complex. Watching videos of them makes them seem really easy when in fact, they're difficult to master and easy to make a mess of. So, there are 2 _lovely_ gents at my gym who are crossfit disciples and they have offered to teach me the technique from the bottom up, for which i am very grateful.

The first time i did OH squats, i almost fell backwards!! I was like _wobbly, wobbly_ .. 



Gazhole said:


> Yeah, dont worry about the cleans. They're not as easy as some bastards make them look, lol.
> 
> I kinda got them but it was far less than poetry in motion
> 
> ...



OH squats are brilliant - me likey 

Thanks Gaz-holio  The photos were from the Lake District, not too far from you i imagine? Im sure there are gorgeous places to walk in Scotland, im told the Highlands are _amazing_, however you may (i) freeze to death or (ii) spend all your time soaked to the skin with rain or (iii) both 

You should be able to get a train up the West coast no problem, up to Dumfries or something, i hear that's pretty nice there too. 

For me, Scotland's too far away now to go on a walking holiday unless im back home visiting my Mum and Dad, and then they're not really walkers, you know. I do recommend the Lakes though, it's fucking stunning!


*Thursday 10th July - Chest & Abs*

Decline DB Bench (30's) 8,7,7,6,4 _my right shoulder properly switched off here and i dropped the DB on myself - sheesh _
Flat BB Bench (80lb) 5,5,4,4,3
Flat DB Flys (22's) 5,5,5,5,4
Standing Calf Raises (150) 10,10,10,10

Hanging Knee Raises 15,15,15 PR!

Cable Side Bends (25lb) 8,8,7  _s/s with_
Bench V-ups 13,11,10

*Cardio*
Drills for Hang Cleans ~ 15 mins
15 mins X trainer @156-164bpm
10mins Xtrainer - Intervals @160-172bpm

Death.

Got a PR on the Hanging Knee Raises, they're slowly getting better. My grip is the main thing that is improving from those, so they're a great addition to my program at the moment.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2008)

things are looking up to par in here!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks B! 


*Friday 11th July*

ATG Front Squats- as a drill for Hang Cleans
(BW) 10,10
(10lb) 10,10
(45lb) 10,10,10

Behind Neck Pulldown (90lb)6,6,6,6,6
Bench Dips 10,10,9

* Gave up with the weight training at this point, my chest and shoulders are in agony from yesterday!

*Cardio*
15 mins Xtrainer @160-168bpm
Treadmill - 5k - 36m 21s

I think i sweated out half my bodyweight during that run


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2008)

*Saturday 12th July*

_Shoulders:_
BB Military Press (50lb) 5x5 PR!
Lying Lat Raises (15lb)6 *_too heavy!_ (13lb)6,6,6,6
Behind Neck Press (22lb) 10*_too light_ (30)6,6,5,4
_And a crossfit inspired superset from the WOD:_
Decline Situps10,10,10,10
Hip Extensions10,10,10,10

20 mins Xtrainer @150-154bpm

I am absolutely fucking wiped out this week, im telling you. Its amazing how much more fatigued i am just from adding in the extra bit of Hang Clean training, honestly im knackered 

Im soooooooo sleeping in tomorrow


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 14, 2008)

*Monday 14th July - Legs - 60s RI*

Split Squats (85lb) 5,5,4,4,4
DL's (105lb) 7,6,6,7,6
Leg Extension (95lb) 7,7,7,7,6
RDL's (105lb) 5,5,5,5,4
Standing Calf (155lb) 12,12,10 (145lb)10,10 (110)11,9

Front Squat Drills for Hang Cleans (45lb) 3 x 10
25 mins Xtrainer 156-172bpm

Done. Fucked.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 15, 2008)

*Tuesday 15th July - Back Supersets of Death*

Front Squat Drills (45lb) 10,10,10,10,10
Bent Over BB Row (90) 5,5,5,5,5  PR!

WGPD (110)5,5,4,4,4
Upright Row WG (50) 7,6,5,5,5

Supine Rows8,7,4 *Grip failing here
Hanging Knee Raises 15,13,10 *starting to open the knees out a bit to make it more difficult

10 mins X trainer @ 160-168bpm
10 mins Treadmill @172bpm

Short on time today. Good though.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 16, 2008)

*Weds 16th July*

Thought i'd do Monday's crossfit training, for a laugh. Or a barf, as it turned out:

*400m run
50 squats*
X 4 for time

= 19m 53s

Also did front squat drills for Hang cleans, focussing on keeping the elbows up and leading with the elbows on the way up.

My ass is killing me


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2008)

Your ass is going to run away from home while your sleeping...why do you have to punish it and be so mean???


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> My ass is killing me


 
Pleased to have been of service.

Although, for future reference I'm more of a conventional fella, but bieng a modern man, the lady gets what she wants.....


----------



## nadirmg (Aug 19, 2008)

What's up Sam?  Still throwing heavy shit around the gym?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 20, 2008)

Where you at, Sam?


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

well i was coming on here to say hello, but i see that you have taken a little vacation also.

anyways when you get back "HELLO"


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2008)

...anyone home??


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> ...anyone home??


 
I'll untie her when I'm good and done........


----------

